# Plussound Audio Thread



## achl354

Upon the end of 2013, I stumbled across an aftermarket cable company - Plussound Audio, which I had no experience, nor did I find many reviews/info on headfi. So during their X'mas special, I decided to give them a try and order a cable for LCD3 and se846. Impressions on sound will come later if needed but here are some of the photos of the rather nicely crafted cables.


----------



## tomscy2000

I've purchased rolls of wire from plusSound over the past couple of years; Christian is extremely courteous and prompt with his replies, in stark contrast to some vendors who may sometimes be flaky, non-responsive, or just plain rude. Of all the cable vendors I've come across on head-fi, plusSound is tops in terms of professionalism.


----------



## achl354

Yes chris provides top notch customer service both before AND after sales, this is very important bcos not every aftermarket cable company can do it, mostly due to over orders or lack of staff.

Thus far, i would strongly recommend chris from plussound and peter fr dhc, both excellent choice for buying a new cable


I really love my 8 square braid cable, wonderf craftsmanship!!!!!!


----------



## Shroker

Chris is very fantastic with his service. I still have to do a write up and photos for my cables that I bought back in February of 2013 but I love it. I think I may have tweened the bass of my HD800s a little bit too much but I love them very much. Great build and quality.

 8 braid cable with rhodium 1/4 plug.


----------



## EpicAnthony

Can you please tell me what model of cable is that one currently displayed in the picture. I'm currently looking to purchase a copper and silver hybrid for my jh16's.


----------



## achl354

epicanthony said:


> Can you please tell me what model of cable is that one currently displayed in the picture. I'm currently looking to purchase a copper and silver hybrid for my jh16's.


 
 there are two models
  
 the EXO 4 braid for shure 846
 and the 8 braid headphone cable
  
  
 both are using the hybrid wire. If you dont mind carrying a slightly larger cable, the 8 wire square braid is rather compact


----------



## availability

If I'm not mistaken plussound had a promotional deal with UM about a year ago or so. That should say something about their quality.
 Getting one in a very near future. Would really appreciate it if any of you can give a brief impression on the cable


----------



## dwayniac

I have three different Exo cables from plusSound,two headphone and one interconnect,and I will say that the build quality is quite good.


----------



## musicheaven

Bought lots of wires from Chris, he's quick and extremely courteous. I keep buying from him because his wires are just amazing, I balanced wired my SE535 with his top of the lines Plussound silver/gold wires, could not be any happier.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

tomscy2000 said:


> I've purchased rolls of wire from plusSound over the past couple of years; Christian is extremely courteous and prompt with his replies, in stark contrast to some vendors who may sometimes be flaky, non-responsive, or just plain rude. Of all the cable vendors I've come across on head-fi, plusSound is tops in terms of professionalism.


 
  


achl354 said:


> Yes chris provides top notch customer service both before AND after sales, this is very important bcos not every aftermarket cable company can do it, mostly due to over orders or lack of staff.
> 
> Thus far, i would strongly recommend chris from plussound and peter fr dhc, both excellent choice for buying a new cable
> 
> ...


 
  


shroker said:


> Chris is very fantastic with his service. I still have to do a write up and photos for my cables that I bought back in February of 2013 but I love it. I think I may have tweened the bass of my HD800s a little bit too much but I love them very much. Great build and quality.
> 
> 8 braid cable with rhodium 1/4 plug.


 
  
  
  


dwayniac said:


> I have three different Exo cables from plusSound,two headphone and one interconnect,and I will say that the build quality is quite good.


 
  


musicheaven said:


> Bought lots of wires from Chris, he's quick and extremely courteous. I keep buying from him because his wires are just amazing, I balanced wired my SE535 with his top of the lines Plussound silver/gold wires, could not be any happier.


 
  
 Thank you all for your comments. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Cotnijoe

Hey guys. Thought I'd pop in with a bit of my own thoughts on plussound. I recently got a exo series SPC IC and IEM cable from Christian. Customer service of course was top notch and Christian answered my emails extremely quickly.
  
 In terms of sound, depth and overall height are better compared to my noble cable while the width doesnt seem to extend as far out as the noble cable. The depth especially though, is quite an improvement from the noble cable. It seems very obvious that the placement of the instruments is a bit different switching between the cables though, and I definitely think the cable makes a difference in sound, even if i wasnt able to pinpoint and say why the sound is different.
  
 In terms of ergonomics, its not nearly as flexible as the noble cable but im just glad to get rid of the noble cable's ear guides. The plussound cable is very flexible around the ear and has been great. Helps me get a more consistent seal and fit as well.
  
 Of course, the cable looks great. I was one of the first to get the new jack and y split, and they look very nice! So congratz to Christian for making some great cables


----------



## wasily

Great customer service, beautiful looks on the cables and great sound esp the silver gold cryo!. Im on my 3rd IEM cable from them (Echo)


----------



## Aaranu

I've purchased two cables from Chris now and couldn't be happier, like everyone else has said he is super speedy with his email reply and is happy to answer any questions. I would highly recommend his services! Also he featured my balanced Hifiman cable on his latest promotion updates! Cool!


----------



## Ivabign

I have an X8 silver (1% gold) / Copper Hybrid on the way I bought used with MMCX connectors - I wonder if Plussound would consider re-terminating to balanced for a price. Thinking it would make an interesting match with my 846's - just need to get an amp/DAC to go with it....
  
 Would a SE to Balanced adapter mute any benefit of the high-end cable?


----------



## littlexsparkee

I love my Hifiman braided cable, it's so light and unobtrusive. Got it for $65 on eBay.
  
 '7ft long 7N purity stranded UPOCC copper wire, Viablue T6 model 1/4 plug, Mundorf Silver/Gold Supreme solder'


----------



## PLUSSOUND

cotnijoe said:


> Hey guys. Thought I'd pop in with a bit of my own thoughts on plussound. I recently got a exo series SPC IC and IEM cable from Christian. Customer service of course was top notch and Christian answered my emails extremely quickly.
> 
> In terms of sound, depth and overall height are better compared to my noble cable while the width doesnt seem to extend as far out as the noble cable. The depth especially though, is quite an improvement from the noble cable. It seems very obvious that the placement of the instruments is a bit different switching between the cables though, and I definitely think the cable makes a difference in sound, even if i wasnt able to pinpoint and say why the sound is different.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you very much for providing your thoughts on cable and service!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

wasily said:


> Great customer service, beautiful looks on the cables and great sound esp the silver gold cryo!. Im on my 3rd IEM cable from them (Echo)


 
  


aaranu said:


> I've purchased two cables from Chris now and couldn't be happier, like everyone else has said he is super speedy with his email reply and is happy to answer any questions. I would highly recommend his services! Also he featured my balanced Hifiman cable on his latest promotion updates! Cool!


 
  
 Thanks guys for being repeat customers! Happy to see that you are enjoying our products.


----------



## Meowheng

wasily said:


> Great customer service, beautiful looks on the cables and great sound esp the silver gold cryo!. Im on my 3rd IEM cable from them (Echo)


 
 Hi,
  
 I'm curious how the silver gold cable sounds on iem....can you advise me on that, if you don't mind?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## NoRi

DAP:iBasso DX90j
PHPAortaphile MICRO (OPA627)
CIEM:UltimateEars UE18Pro (Carbon Dating)
CABLElusSound Copper(Type6)/Pure Sliver(Type6) Hybrid-Round


----------



## 86omfg

massive thanks to plussound
  
 about 2 months ago made a incorrect order, very fast communication from Christian and was able to change order
 finally finished my diy cable and very very happy with the wire, defiantly a upgrade for my oem lcd2 wire
  
 cheers =D


----------



## seeteeyou

Just saw their latest products today
  
 https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=877679872276315
 https://www.facebook.com/plusSound/posts/888628931181409
 http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/headphone.html
  
 We are pleased to announce TWO new wires to the market:
  
 1. Silver + Gold Type 6 Litz - Our most requested and most popular wire has returned, this time with more gold injected within the silver wire for improved low end.
  
 2. Copper + Silver + Gold Type 6 Litz - Industry's first tri-metal hybrid wire consisting of Copper + Silver wires with an X amount of gold injected inside both for the most well rounded, balanced sound.
  
 Preorder starts TODAY at early bird pricing (Discount of $50 & up) until January 31st for custom cables. Learn more about these wires at www.plussoundaudio.com or by contacting us at sales@plussoundaudio.com.


----------



## loremipsum

I just want to commend Christian on his amazing customer service. He was very quick to respond to all my emails even on a sunday night. Also a bit of advice for anyone looking to purchase one of the X Series cables: I think he uses the same wood slider for all of his cables, so the diameter of the hole is a bit too large for the X's thinner wires. Not a very big issue but if you need the neck slider functionality I'd recommend the heatshrink slider instead.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Thank you very much for the feedback. To clarify, we use different wood sliders depending on build.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

86omfg said:


> massive thanks to plussound
> 
> about 2 months ago made a incorrect order, very fast communication from Christian and was able to change order
> finally finished my diy cable and very very happy with the wire, defiantly a upgrade for my oem lcd2 wire
> ...


 

 Very pleased to hear that! Love to see how it turned out!


----------



## 86omfg

hey @plusSound
  
 sorry i completly forgot and was also waiting for the ability to upload photos.
 here is some pics of the cable i made with your wire 
 was my first diy cable, use them daily with lots of abuse had no issues.


----------



## shotgunshane

Love my X series cable. Ordered it with the new type 6 litz silver and gold wire. Extremely flexible and whole thing is fantastic to look at. The basic aluminum y-split is definitely the way to go for a classy and streamlined look. Very pleased with the craftsmanship. Thanks Christian!


----------



## Cotnijoe

shotgunshane said:


> Love my X series cable. Ordered it with the new type 6 litz silver and gold wire. Extremely flexible and whole thing is fantastic to look at. The basic aluminum y-split is definitely the way to go for a classy and streamlined look. Very pleased with the craftsmanship. Thanks Christian!




Have you tried them with earwerkz iems?


----------



## shotgunshane

cotnijoe said:


> Have you tried them with earwerkz iems?




No, the pin connectors are the shrouded UE kind, so it only fits my UERM.


----------



## MikePortnoy

I have had an email conversation with Christian last night. There were unbelievable fast responses to my mails from him. Customer service is amazing and Christian is a very kind person. Now it is time to decide on the cable  Honestly Plusssound cables look very good, especially ones which are covered with a sheath..


----------



## kamikazi

I really interest in the new copper+ silver+gold wire which seem amazing.
Anyone have any chance with it ever yet?
Christian is awesomely helpful


----------



## Cotnijoe

kamikazi said:


> I really interest in the new copper+ silver+gold wire which seem amazing.
> Anyone have any chance with it ever yet?
> Christian is awesomely helpful


 
  
 I think ShotgunShane has one for his UERM. Maybe ask him about it


----------



## kalrykh

Just ordered an X series for my new Noble ciems.  Couldn't find any other cable vendors that would allow me to select what I wanted (really need the inline mic/remote to skip through songs on my phone while at work), add to cart and purchase without having to initiate some dialog and go back and forth in email.  Don't know why, but it seems to be damn near impossible to find 2 pin ciem cables with an inline remote/mic.  I can't wait to get the cable in.  I really don't care if they improve sound quality or not, I just want to be able to use my nicer headphones and not have to step back down to some POS iems just to get the inline remote. 
  
 Thank you for making this an easy purchase.  The web design is f'ing brilliant too.


----------



## MikePortnoy

kalrykh said:


> Just ordered an X series for my new Noble ciems.  Couldn't find any other cable vendors that would allow me to select what I wanted (really need the inline mic/remote to skip through songs on my phone while at work), add to cart and purchase without having to initiate some dialog and go back and forth in email.  Don't know why, but it seems to be damn near impossible to find 2 pin ciem cables with an inline remote/mic.  I can't wait to get the cable in.  I really don't care if they improve sound quality or not, I just want to be able to use my nicer headphones and not have to step back down to some POS iems just to get the inline remote.
> 
> Thank you for making this an easy purchase.  The web design is f'ing brilliant too.




I hope you enjoy your cable. Christian provides a perfect customer relationship indeed. On which ciem are you going to use X cable?


----------



## kalrykh

mikeportnoy said:


> I hope you enjoy your cable. Christian provides a perfect customer relationship indeed. On which ciem are you going to use X cable?




Noble 4C. Wanted a neutral sound and found it a bit difficult to find a ciem maker with that option. Most of them seem to want to offer what they think sounds good instead.


----------



## rschoi75

I just received my X-series slim iem cable from Christian, and I must say that it's of excellent build quality. The turn around was was also very quick. I had my cables in hand in less than a month from my initial order, a full week faster than his stated schedule. 
  
 A+ product and service. Thank you.


----------



## kalrykh

Still waiting on mine, quite impatiently. Glad to see they pair well with Nobles. Liked my 4C so much I ordered a k10 too.


----------



## DannyBai

I'm waiting for a MDRZ7 cable and another for the K10. Looking forward to them.


----------



## happypill

I've been waiting over a month now... Come on Christian, you can do it!
  
 Can't wait to have my cables in hand


----------



## PLUSSOUND

rschoi75 said:


> I just received my X-series slim iem cable from Christian, and I must say that it's of excellent build quality. The turn around was was also very quick. I had my cables in hand in less than a month from my initial order, a full week faster than his stated schedule.
> 
> A+ product and service. Thank you.


 

 Really nice! Very glad you are enjoying them. 


kalrykh said:


> Still waiting on mine, quite impatiently. Glad to see they pair well with Nobles. Liked my 4C so much I ordered a k10 too.


 
  


dannybai said:


> I'm waiting for a MDRZ7 cable and another for the K10. Looking forward to them.


 

 They will be shipped soon. Thank so much for your patience.


happypill said:


> I've been waiting over a month now... Come on Christian, you can do it!
> 
> Can't wait to have my cables in hand


 

 Please email us if the estimated build time has exceeded for a status update.


----------



## kamikazi

the service and advise from christain is real nice.
 As i'm looking for the cable for my fitear which increase everything nicely, the Gold/silver/copper done that very nicely.
 Never happier than any cable before this one.
  
 really appreciated Plussound


----------



## DannyBai

First experience with a plusSound cable and I'm more than happy with how it turned out.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

kamikazi said:


> the service and advise from christain is real nice.
> As i'm looking for the cable for my fitear which increase everything nicely, the Gold/silver/copper done that very nicely.
> Never happier than any cable before this one.
> 
> really appreciated Plussound


 

 Thanks for your support!
  
  


dannybai said:


> First experience with a plusSound cable and I'm more than happy with how it turned out.


 

 Looks fantastic! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tkteo

I just placed an order to replace the stock cable for my 1964 Ears V6. I ordered the Poetic Series which has the wires individually sleeved with multi-filament yarn. Looking forward to it.


----------



## rschoi75

I just received my new X6 cable from Plussound Audio last night.
  
 Once again Christian has delivered a beautiful cable with fantastic build quality, and an incredibly fast turn around time.
 Thank again. I will enjoy this one.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Here is Apollonian+ cable in my office. It will let it burned for a while and hopefully post a review soon. For very early impressions, it has a quite good tonality and stage dimension. Additionally, it has a bit laid back presentation and puts Legend's stage a bit away from the listener with better stage depth recreation than the stock cable. More to come after burn-in..    
  
 It has a really good looking and built quality. Quite flexible and comfortable..


----------



## Ultrainferno

So little about the CN on Head-fi
  
 Here's another review: http://www.headfonia.com/review-plussound-cloud-nine-a-second-view/


----------



## MikePortnoy

My plusSound Apollonian+ review has been posted:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/plussound-apollonian-iem-cable/reviews/13433


----------



## tkteo

Hello "MikePortnoy/Portnoy83",
  
 you mentioned the Poetic series in your review. I have received my order of a Poetic series and will post a photo of it.


----------



## MikePortnoy

tkteo said:


> Hello "MikePortnoy/Portnoy83",
> 
> you mentioned the Poetic series in your review. I have received my order of a Poetic series and will post a photo of it.


 
  
 Hi, 
  
 Nice to see you have the Poetic. It looks really cool. Which wire have you chosen?


----------



## tkteo

plusSound Poetic series, type-6 litz copper. Red and black colours sleeving in flat braiding. The CIEM is a 1964 Ears V6.


----------



## MikePortnoy

tkteo said:


> plusSound Poetic series, type-6 litz copper. Red and black colours sleeving in flat braiding. The CIEM is a 1964 Ears V6.


 
  
 That's nice! Sleeving looks very good. 
  
 After enough burn-in, please share some impressions about Poetic.


----------



## tkteo

mikeportnoy said:


> That's nice! Sleeving looks very good.
> 
> After enough burn-in, please share some impressions about Poetic.


 
  
 I will. And I will be sure to include a Dream Theater track from the Portnoy era among my test tracks!


----------



## MikePortnoy

tkteo said:


> I will. And I will be sure to include a Dream Theater track from the Portnoy era among my test tracks!




That's cool


----------



## Eddie C

DIY iem cable using the $1.50/foot wire in translucent blue insulation. Looks and feels premium, awesome wire for the price. Added depth and realism on first listen and I would consider these natural sounding, smoothed out any peaks/sounds dry. Christian's customer service was excellent as well, I was worried my package was lost in transit because I waited 2 months for it to arrive from US to Canada (ebay free shipping from china takes at most 1month for me) but he assured me it would arrive soon and helped me with problems and concerns really quickly. Looking forward to future purchases from Plussound


----------



## MikePortnoy

eddie c said:


> DIY iem cable using the $1.50/foot wire in translucent blue insulation. Looks and feels premium, awesome wire for the price. Added depth and realism on first listen and I would consider these natural sounding, smoothed out any peaks/sounds dry. Christian's customer service was excellent as well, I was worried my package was lost in transit because I waited 2 months for it to arrive from US to Canada (ebay free shipping from china takes at most 1month for me) but he assured me it would arrive soon and helped me with problems and concerns really quickly. Looking forward to future purchases from Plussound


 
  
 Sm3v1 should be improved  
  
 Happy listening


----------



## availability

A quick question to all plussound owners and maybe plussound itself. I have in my possession an 8-braid silver cable made by plussound with what appears to be a right angle rhodium 1/8" plug.
 I'm not entirely clear on the specs as I essentially bought an item ordered (and cancelled) by someone. My bad, should have asked more.
  
 A few months back, I noticed a brown colouring on the plug. Big deal, I thought. Metals oxidise. What I did not expect was that the plug would not conduct signals properly sometimes. I have to twist and turn for it to actually work. I tried with my other earphones/headphones and I am sure the problem was with the plug, not the player/amplifier I was/am using. While it is rather irritating, it does not affect the sound quality in any way. Just that it won't deliver the signals sometimes. 
  
*Has any of you encountered this kind of problem before? If yes, with what kind of cables? Is it a common problem with rhodium plugs, or am I actually receiving something else?*
  
 I should note that the problem was most prevalent when I'm using my sansa fuze.
  
 Hope any of you can enlighten me with any kind of information that may help me.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

We are more than happy to answer any questions and concerns you may have. Simply email us and we will respond as soon as possible. Thank you.


----------



## rushofblood

Hi guys,
  
 Want to ask a question to existing owners of the latest Type 6 Litz lineup of wires from Plussound. I have a friend who owns a Copper Type 6 Litz and a Tri-Metal Type 6 cable and both are showing oxidation in the copper strands within 6-8 months of use. Has this occurred to anyone else or is my friend just majorly unlucky? I have some Tri-Metal DIY wire headed my way and this is a rather off-putting thought to have to deal with even if it is the best cable I have heard since I've gotten into the hobby.
  

  

  

  

  

  
 EDIT: Further inspection even reveals green oxidation on the silver+gold strands?!?


----------



## Cotnijoe

Thats def not nornal for plussound. Ive had various cables feom them over the years and theyre all fine


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Hi, the cables in the photos were DIY'ed. We had no reports of that occurring to our builds. Drop us an line if you have any questions or concerns. Thanks.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Beautiful Exo Series Silver/Gold IEM Cable from plusSound.. Ready to be burned for a review..


----------



## musicheaven

mikeportnoy said:


> Beautiful Exo Series Silver/Gold IEM Cable from plusSound.. Ready to be burned for a review..




Christian marvelous work, that cable is a piece of art and I love the wire combo you chose, I still have my copper gold combination Shure SE535 balanced cable using Plussound wires, it just an amazing metal alloy combination. Never get bored of it.


----------



## MikePortnoy

musicheaven said:


> Christian marvelous work, that cable is a piece of art and I love the wire combo you chose, I still have my copper gold combination Shure SE535 balanced cable using Plussound wires, it just an amazing metal alloy combination. Never get bored of it.




Awesome combo yours is. 

Christian did a very good job indeed. Gold combination seems to add slightly organic texture to sound.. Still need some burn in to get best from it.


----------



## musicheaven

mikeportnoy said:


> Awesome combo yours is.
> 
> Christian did a very good job indeed. Gold combination seems to add slightly organic texture to sound.. Still need some burn in to get best from it.




Gold is the key ingredient, you can have copper but with silver/gold it is smooth and organic in sound. I have silver gold mixture in the plus signal of both items and copper on both negative returns, amazing sound, thanks to Christian awesome flexible wire combo and alloy.


----------



## MikePortnoy

musicheaven said:


> I have silver gold mixture in the plus signal of both items and copper on both negative returns, amazing sound, thanks to Christian awesome flexible wire combo and alloy.


 
  
 That's cool. Looking forward to read more about a comparison with stock cable.


----------



## musicheaven

mikeportnoy said:


> That's cool. Looking forward to read more about a comparison with stock cable.




Will certainly watch yours.

Stock cable by the way from Shure is really crappy, I have changed their original TRS connectors for every single original cable I own and that's after the one year warranty is just over, they are just too flimsy made. Christian's cable still looks intact and prestine. You pay more but you really get your money's worth. I tend to cut nowadays on cable building by making it myself, it's not that hard.


----------



## MikePortnoy

My plusSound Exo silver/gold cable review has been posted:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/plussound-exo-series-cable/reviews/14640


----------



## PLUSSOUND

As of June 1st, PLUSSOUND is officially a Head-fi Industry Insider! We will be sharing our innovations in product design, along with announcing new releases, updates, and specials. As well, we will be posting regularly with ’Cable of the Day’ - a photo of one of our newly built cables made specifically for customers, along with complete specifications for those interested.
 
To see many examples of cables we’ve built, visit any of the following social sites:
www.facebook.com/plussound
www.instagram.com/plussound
 
We can now answer ALL questions on Head-fi, but if you have order questions (i.e. order status, special requests, etc.), contact us by private message or by email at sales@plussoundaudio.com and we will respond as fast as possible.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ 
 X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Braid: Round​ L/R Braid: Round​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver Type 6 wires​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ 
  ​  ​
   
 

One of our latest innovations in 2016 are the locking screw CIEM and MMCX connectors. Improving upon our early 2015 invention of threaded CIEM and MMCX connectors, the locking screw serves to further stabilize connector, shell, and heatshrink at the same time for optimal durability. Furthermore, connector pins are now made out of pure gold plated copper, offering more than 4x times the conductivity over brass, along with an anodized aluminum shell and the option to select from gold or silver screws to compliment IEMs, these are the best connectors available on the market. Available only at www.plussoundaudio.com.
 
To order IEM cable, be sure to select any of the following under 'Connector' option:
*’CIEM (Gold Screws)’
*’CIEM (Silver Screws)’
**’MMCX (Gold Screws)’ 
**’MMCX (Silver Screws’
 
*Note: Compatible with all 2-pin CIEMs with flush and recessed sockets (works fine with extruded as well). If you select a specific brand, connectors will have gold screws by default.
**Note: Compatible with Shure, Westone Am Pro, Fender, Campfire, etc. For Westone W series, select ‘Westone (MMCX)’.
  
 ​  ​  ​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Gold Screws)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver Type 6 wires​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Braid: Round​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper Type 6​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Wire: 4x Gold Plated Copper Type 6​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Lower Sleeving: Black​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated Right Angle​ Lower Sleeving: Silver​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Silver Screws)​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper Type 6​ Lower Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated Straight​ Y-Splitter: Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Sleeving: Black​ Configuration: PS Rhodium Plated Straight to PS Rhodium Plated Straight (3.5mm to 3.5mm)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper Type 6​ Braid: Square​ Configuration: PS 2.5mm TRRS to PS 2.5mm TRRS​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Dionysian Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser IEM (IE8/IE80)​ Wire: Copper Type 6 Litz​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated Straight​ LR Sleeving: Nylon Black​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ ​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD6XX)​ Plug: Viablue T6s Standard​ Lower Sleeving: Silver​ LR Sleeving: Nylon Blue​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  
We are pleased to announce our smallest wire yet for custom cables - 28AWG Copper Type 6 Litz. Reduced from 26AWG by 15%, the new 28AWG wire is more compact, more lightweight, and more flexible, all while maintaining similar SQ as our other copper wires. Available for X6, X8, and X16 series cables.​  
Price for X6 Series:​ *Starts at $249.99 (for IEMs and Headphones) and $124.99 (for Interconnects)*​  ​ Price for X8 Series:​ *Starts at $349.99 (for IEMs and Headphones) and $149.99 (for Interconnects)*​  ​ Price for X16 Series:​ *Starts at $699.99 (for Headphones)*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ ​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper Type 6​ Plug: Viable T6s Small​ Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​  ​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo Series Custom Cable for Audeze LCD / ZMF / Kennerton​ Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 1/4" (6.3mm)​ Lower Sleeving: Black​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated Right Angle​ Lower Sleeving: Silver​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## tkteo

plussound said:


> ​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated Right Angle​ Lower Sleeving: Silver​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


 
  
 Thanks. Arrived in the mailbox yesterday!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

tkteo said:


> Thanks. Arrived in the mailbox yesterday!


 

 Cool! Enjoy!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ LR+ Series Custom Cable for Audeze LCD / ZMF / Kennerton​ Plug: Viablue T6s Standard​ Sleeving: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper Type 6​ Lower Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## jmills8

I bought this one today, soundwise it sounded better than other cables that costs 4 times more.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for MrSpeakers (Alpha/Ether)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 1/4" (6.3mm)​ Sleeving: Black/Burgundy​ Braid: Round​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X16 Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD700) / HiFiMan (HE-1000) / Audioquest (Nighthawk) / Oppo (PM-1)​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver Type 6​ Lower Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Square​ Termination: Dual 3-Pin XLR (Balanced)​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## Richsvt

That X16 is one beautiful cable.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: Purple​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Audeze LCD / ZMF / Kennerton​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR​ Lower Braid: Flat​ LR Braid: Flat​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Copper (24AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS 3.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: One Button In Line Microphone (for iDevices / Android)​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Micro Series Adapter​ Female: 2.5mm TRRS​ Male: PS 3.5mm TRRS​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian Series Custom Cable for FitEar​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Sleeving: Black​ Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​ Introducing the new plussSound 3.5mm extended connectors for headphones. Its 25mm plug length allows for compatibility with the vast majority of headphones with 3.5mm jacks, including those that have deep recessed sockets. Made out of pure gold plated copper for maximum conductivity with anodized aluminum shell for best durability and undergo cryogenically treated before assembly to maintain long lasting quality. We are pleased to say that these are the best 3.5mm headphone connectors available.​  
These connectors work with the following headphones:​ *Beyerdynamic* > T1, T5, Custom One Pro​ *Denon* > D7100, D600​ *Sony* > MDR-Z7​ *JVC* > HA-SW01, HA-SW02​ *Final Audio* > Pandora, Hope, Sonus​ *Master & Dynamic* > MH-30, MH-40​ *Focal* > Elear​ Also: *V-Moda*,* Ultrasone*, *Equation Audio*, *Beats*, *B&O*, *among others*.​  ​ To order a custom cable with the new connectors, select ‘3.5mm (Single)’, ‘3.5mm (Dual)’, or one of the headphone brands listed under connector option.​  http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/headphone.html​  ​  Also available for DIY at http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/connectors.html​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Focal (Elear) / Beyerdynamic (T1, T5) / Sony (MDR-Z7)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for Westone (MMCX)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Sleeving: Black​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Focal (Elear) / Beyerdynamic (T1, T5) / Sony (MDR-Z7)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Lower Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Focal (Elear) / Beyerdynamic (T1, T5) / Sony (MDR-Z7)​ Lower Sleeving: Silver​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X16 Series Custom Cable for Focal (Elear) / Beyerdynamic (T1, T5) / Sony (MDR-Z7)​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver Type 6​ Lower Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Square​ Termination: Dual 3-Pin XLR (Balanced)​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: Purple​ Slider: Yellow​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for Custom In Ear Monitors (with Locking Gold Screw Connectors)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## jmills8

plussound said:


> ​X6 Series Custom Cable for Custom In Ear Monitors (with Locking Gold Screw Connectors)​Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​Braid: Flat​Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


 Tri Metal means three kinds of Metal?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

jmills8 said:


> Tri Metal means three kinds of Metal?


 

 That is correct.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Audeze LCD / ZMF / Kennerton​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated Straight 1/4" (6.3mm)​  Braid: Round​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for Focal (Elear) / Beyerdynamic (T1, T5) / Sony (MDR-Z7)​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Sleeving: Black​ Braid: Round​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: Black​


----------



## audio123

PLUSSOUND just curious how do you test the types of cable? Cheers


----------



## PLUSSOUND

We use multi testers throughout the building process followed by listening and field tests.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Copper (24AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle to Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Audio-Technica (ATH-IM)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## kimD

Feel like wanna custom for UM iem


----------



## kimD

plussound said:


> ​X6 Series Custom Cable for Custom In Ear Monitors (with Locking Gold Screw Connectors)​Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​Braid: Flat​Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​




What does the difference in between x6 and x8?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

kimd said:


> Feel like wanna custom for UM iem


 


> What does the difference in between x6 and x8?


 
  
 X6 is our 6-wire cable, while X8 is our 8-wire cable. Both are different in terms of sound quality improvements and cable build. Please feel free to send us a PM or email if you are looking for recommendations.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Locking Screw Connectors)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated Straight​ Braid: Round
 LR Braid: Round​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## Dillan

Plussound has been amazing with communication and an excellent headphone and cable seller so far. I can't wait to get my LCD-4 in this week (hopefully) and with the bonus cable they build and include with it. ($600 value 8 core!).
  
 So far so good, will update once I get the stuff in and review the store and cable more. Hopefully I found my go-to cable maker for life!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for HiFiMan (SMC)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz Trans Black)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Sleeving: Black​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: Black Basic Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Custom In Ear Monitors (0.78mm)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Lower Sleeving: Black​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Gold Screws)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Viablue T6s Small​ Braid: Round​ Lower Sleeving: Silver​ Y-Splitter: Blue
 Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD) / ZMF / Kennerton​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Male​ Sleeving: Black​ LR Sleeving: Black​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## Zelda

My review of the *X8* for IEM (new wire) is up:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/plussound-x8-iem-cable/reviews/16451


----------



## jmills8

Im looking for a cable that provides more bass impact that can hit very low when called for, thick mids and clear extended treble. Ofcourse a big sound stage.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

jmills8 said:


> Im looking for a cable that provides more bass impact that can hit very low when called for, thick mids and clear extended treble. Ofcourse a big sound stage.


 

 Will send some recommendations via PM.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Dionysian Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Copper (24AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure / Campfire Audio / Fender)​ Wire: Copper (28AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Braid: Round
 Sleeving: Green/Black​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Micro Series Adapter​ Female Side: 2.5mm TRRS​ Male Side: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Sleeving: Black​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for MrSpeakers (Alpha/Ether)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Lower Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Sleeving: Black​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS 3.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Braid: Round​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for 0.75mm (UE TripleFi 10 / M-Audio)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Purple​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for FitEar​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## Dillan

Mentioned you in my review of the LCD-4: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audeze-lcd-4/reviews/16525


----------



## PLUSSOUND

dillan said:


> Mentioned you in my review of the LCD-4: http://www.head-fi.org/products/audeze-lcd-4/reviews/16525


 

 Excellent review! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Copper (24AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Connector (1): 3.5mm Female​ Connector (2): Viablue T6s 6.3mm (1/4")​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for Westone (MMCX)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for FitEar​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 3.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Sleeving: Black​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Audeze (Sine)​ Wire: Copper (24AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Square​ Configuration: 4-Pin XLR Female to PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for MMCX​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: Viablue T6s Small​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## twister6

My take on PlusSound X8 and Apollonian+ cables: http://www.head-fi.org/products/plussound-x8-iem-cable/reviews/16582


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Sleeving: Black​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Red​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## kimD

plussound said:


> ​Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM​Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6)​Braid: Round​Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​Slider: PS Black Aluminum​





Any idea for this latest?
Seem like the new triple hybrid


----------



## PLUSSOUND

kimd said:


>


 
  
 That's our tri-metal type 6 litz wire.


----------



## kimD

plussound said:


> That's our tri-metal type 6 litz wire.




Thank your feedback


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Yellow​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Focal / Beyerdynamic / Sony / Final Audio)​ Sleeving: Black / Grey​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 3.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Chrome​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ We are thrilled to announce that we now offer 3D Ear Impression Scanning services!​  ​ With 3D scanning, you no longer have to schedule appointments with your audiologist to get multiple ear impressions. Simply get ONE set of ear impressions, get them 3D scanned by us, and we will provide your digital files that you can send via email to different IEM manufacturers within a matter of minutes, whether they are domestic or international - saving you a substantial amount of time and money. In addition, this will even allow the manufacturers to start production on your custom IEMs or custom earplugs right away!​  ​  Other benefits: Scanned in-house with identical 3D scanners used by leading IEM manufacturers / Original (physical and digital) ear impressions are provided / Digital copy stored with us for up to 5 years for safe keeping.​  ​ Learn more about the service over at http://www.plussoundaudio.com/services/3dearimpressionscanning.html​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Conductors: 8 x Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Micro Series Adapter​ Configuration: 4-Pin XLR Female to PS 6.3mm (1/4")​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for HiFiMan (SMC)​ Wire: Copper (24AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 6.3mm (1/4")​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo Series Custom Cable for MrSpeakers (Alpha/Ether)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Lower Sleeving: Black​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: Viablue T6s 3.5mm Small​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for FitEar​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ LR Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/JVC/Westone)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Configuration: 2.5mm TRRS female to PS 2.5mm TRRS​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser HD800​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Sleeving: Black​ LR Sleeving: Black Nylon​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Westone / Shure / Campfire)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Chrome Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Shure (MMCX)​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser IEM​ Wire: Copper (24AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Shure (MMCX)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for Shure (MMCX)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser HD800​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 1/4" (6.3mm)​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: PS 2.5mm TRRS to PS 2.5mm TRRS​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​Poetic Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Sleeving: Dark Brown
Braid: Round
Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 3.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Add-on: One Button In Line Microphone (for iOS/Android) ​


----------



## Eroica4th

Any high end cable for layla with bass adjuster. Preferably, something that makes it more neutral. 

Thanks


----------



## PLUSSOUND

eroica4th said:


> Any high end cable for layla with bass adjuster. Preferably, something that makes it more neutral.
> 
> Thanks




If you can send us a PM or email us, we can provide some recommendations for you.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ LR+ Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Sleeving: Black​ Configuration: RCA to RCA​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for FitEar​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Shure/Westone/Campfire/Fender​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Chrome​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ We are pleased to re-introduce Pure Silver Type 6 Litz wire. With features that include Type 6 Litz configuration, 7 semi-conductive dampening cores, and solid black flexible PE insulation, Pure Silver is the most electrical conductive wire on the market. Highly recommended to all audiophiles and purists. Available now at www.plussoundaudio.com​


----------



## Dillan

Awesome news! I have been wondering when we would see this.
  
 I am sure you have had some inquiries.


----------



## BartSimpson1976

sorry, I am new to aftermarket cables but I would like to replace the stock cables of my Final Audio F4100 as they are pretty microphonic.
 But they have a right angled MMCX connector. I did not see that option for one of the plusSound cables. Or is there any other compatible
 IEM brand which falls under this kind of connection?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

dillan said:


> Awesome news! I have been wondering when we would see this.
> 
> I am sure you have had some inquiries.


 

 Many have certainly been waiting for it. In less than one day, more than half of our first run stock have been sold!
  


bartsimpson1976 said:


> sorry, I am new to aftermarket cables but I would like to replace the stock cables of my Final Audio F4100 as they are pretty microphonic.
> But they have a right angled MMCX connector. I did not see that option for one of the plusSound cables. Or is there any other compatible
> IEM brand which falls under this kind of connection?


 
  
 If we don't have them listed on our website, please email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com and we will assist you.


----------



## BartSimpson1976

plussound said:


> If we don't have them listed on our website, please email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com and we will assist you.


 
  
 Many thanks. Just dropped an email.
  
 P.S.: And got a reply with few minutes. That's amazing.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Shure/Westone/Campfire/Fender​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Chrome​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ LR+ Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Sleeving: Black​ Configuration: RCA to RCA​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for FitEar​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Sleeving: Black​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: 4-Pin XLR Female to 4-Pin XLR Male​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for Audeze (Sine)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Shure/Westone/Campfire/Fender​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ LR Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser HD600/HD650​ Sleeving: Black​ Termination: Dual 3.5mm Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum​ Slider: Red​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Flat​ Configuration: Dual RCA to Dual RCA​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for Shure/Westone/Campfire/Fender​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Black)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​  ​ Presenting the first of its kind Gold Plated Hybrid Type 6 wire. Similar to our popular tri-metal wire, this new wire features 24K gold plating on both copper and silver for a slightly warmer, colored sound. Specs include Type 6 configuration, 7 semi-conductive dampening cores, and clear flexible PE insulation. Available starting today only at www.plussoundaudio.com.​


----------



## Dillan

Cool! Interested in getting this for my RS2e!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)​ Sleeving: Red​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 1/4" (6.3mm)​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD800)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Lower Sleeving: Black​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  
Headfonia has posted a lengthy review on two cables: our 8-wire shielded Apollonian+ and top of the line, flagship X16. Reviewer Lieven concludes, _"PlusSound clearly are cable experts and they have something for every head/earphone. The number of available options is impressive and their customers service and build quality are as good as it gets."_​  
Link: http://www.headfonia.com/reviewthe-plussound-x16-apollonian-headphone-cables-need/​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Copper (24AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## AndrewCanDo

Absolutely stunning cables. If I were to order, which wire type would offer the most 'warm' sound?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

andrewcando said:


> Absolutely stunning cables. If I were to order, which wire type would offer the most 'warm' sound?


 

 Thank you very much!
 PM sent.


----------



## Toolman

Kindly PM me the info as well...and can you terminate this cable with LEMO plug for Focal Utopia?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

toolman said:


> Kindly PM me the info as well...and can you terminate this cable with LEMO plug for Focal Utopia?


 

 PM sent, and yes we can!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)​ Wire: Copper (28AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## John2e

Received my X-6 silver and gold combo IEM cable two weeks ago.  I have had many cables come and go for my U12's and this is by far the best.  Adds punch in the mid range and additional sparkle to the treble. The bass definition also seems better.  It is deeper with more texture and with layers of bass.  The head space has been expanded and extends well beyond the boundaries of any other cable I've tried.  Not only is the sound better but the cable itself seems sturdier and more substantial. Connections are fortified and firm and far from flimsy.  I can't say enough about how much I love this cable except to say I sold some of my other cables to finance the purchase of a PlusSound Poetic Series cable for my Utopia's.
  
 Christian was a pleasure to deal with and put up with all of my stupid questions and indecision.  I must have changed my mind 4 times on this cable and each time I was treated with patience, courtesy and respect.  The experience exceeded my expectations on all facets sound, build and customer service!
  
 I will probably be replacing all my inter-connectors as well because I was that impressed with everything . I will post back once I've received my utopia replacement.  I wish they made speaker cables!  I look forward to receiving my new Utopia cable like a child looks forward to Christmas morning.... (additional comments to follow upon receipt )
  
 Anyone who has invested in a TOL IEM or headphone owes it to themselves to try one of these astonishing cables.  It will increase performance and looks amazing!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Configuration: 3.5mm TRRS Female to 4-Pin XLR Male​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: Oyaide Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: 2.5mm TRRS Female to PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​ Introducing PS Acrylic Y-Splitters​
 ​
We are proud to offer for the first time durable acrylic cable y-splitters to the market. Designed and manufactured from start to finish in-house using 3D technology for our entire custom cable lineup. Available starting today in black, white, and clear. ​
 ​
More info at http://www.plussoundaudio.com/about.html​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for JH Audio​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## jfs95

On the website, how do you order a cable with connectors for JH Audio 4-pin IEMs (and with the bass pod)? I don't see the 4-pin connectors as a connector option for any of the cables...


----------



## PLUSSOUND

jfs95 said:


>


 
 PM sent.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Silver Aluminum​ Slider: White​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Sleeving: Black​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws; PEEK insulated)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Plug: Oyaide Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## shureThing

Just received my plussoundaudio order for the following:
  
 - X series ultraportable cable with silver-plated copper for my Harmony 8.2 Pro
 - Exo series 4-wire cable with pure silver (new black silver litz) for my JH audio JH13 Pro V2 
 - 2.5mm female balanced TRRS to 3.5mm regular right-angled jack.
  
 First of all, for the JH siren series cable, I've come from another reputable brand of cables which, although not made to order, are still a good standard in audio.
 Yet, the silver litz cable in the Exo series cable has brought a huge improvement even upon those aftermarket cables.
 The biggest thing I noticed would be the amazing instrument separation and an expanded soundstage. Listening to tracks that I've listened to hundreds of times, I immediately noticed new details and background sounds.
 Moreover, the soundstage has been expanded and at times even feels out of my head, which is something that I previously only experienced with the JH Audio Layla. 
 The bass is deep, powerful and balanced and really has impact without overpowering the other frequencies. It has improved upon my aftermarket cable in almost every way.
  
 Similarly for the X series cable for my Harmony 8.2 Pro, PSA are not kidding when they say that this is ultraportable. The stock cable is extremely small, thin and light which allows the entire CIEM to be
 packed into a small blue pouch that comes with it. I am happy to say that the X series cable fits inside, and is extremely light and comfortable, without any memory as well. 
 The sound exhibits similar improvements to that above, albeit to a slightly lesser extent, considering the IEM is different and also that silver-plated copper is used as opposed to pure silver.
  
 The interconnect is extremely well made and beautiful to look at and hold. 
  
 Throughout the order process, Christian was extremely courteous and friendly, and responded very quickly to all of my questions, even the silly ones.
 I'd like to thank him and the team for making the ordering and deciding process a pleasant one!
  
 TL;DR: Cables sound amazing and are extremely well made and comfortable. Well worth the cost.


----------



## shureThing

Edit: Ignore this post, it was a mistake


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Silver Screws / PEEK insulated)​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Micro Series Adapter​ Configuration: 4-Pin XLR Female to PS Gold Plated 1/4" (6.3mm) Straight​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for CIEM (2-Pin / PEEK Insulated)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws/PEEK insulated)​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black In-House 3D Printed Acrylic​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Westone/Fender)​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Ultimate Ears/Unique Melody (Extruded)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 3.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (IE8/IE80)​ Sleeving: Purple/Black​ Braid: Round​ Termination: Dual 3.5mm Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for FitEar​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  
​  ​ Presenting the new and improved PS Gold Plated 3.5mm TRS and Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Straight plugs. Both featuring improved high conductive base metal, new screw design, thick anodized aluminum shell, and cryogenically treated for optimal durability and reliability. Available now for custom cables and DIY only at www.plussoundaudio.com​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM (Gold Screws/PEEK insulated)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced (Gold Screw)​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: RSA/ALO Female to PS 2.5mm TRRS Male​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​
  
  Head-Fi contributor Twister6 reviewed our X Series custom cable. He concludes, "Unlike some other more expensive alternatives, Plussound X series cable is very easy to recommend because it’s lightweight, durable, looks great, offers a noticeable improvement in sound, and very reasonably priced."​
 ​
Full review over at https://twister6.com/2016/10/28/plussound-x-series-cable/ and http://www.head-fi.org/products/plussound-x-series-iem-cable/reviews/17197​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Shure/Campfire/Fender/Westone​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)​ Sleeving: Black​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 1/4" (6.3mm)​ Y-Splitter: PS In-House 3D Printed Acrylic (Black)​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X16 Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Square​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 1/4" Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum​


----------



## Dillan

plussound said:


> ​X16 Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)​Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​Braid: Square​LR Braid: Square​Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 1/4" Right Angle​Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum​



Oh.. My.. God.. That is so beautiful.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM (PEEK insulated/Gold Screws)​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM (PEEK insulated/Gold Screws)​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Chrome​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD6XX/HD600/HD650)​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Male​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Micro Series Adapter​ Configuration: 2.5mm TRRS Female to PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: 2.5mm TRRS Balanced Female to PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Micro Series Adapter​ Configuration: MMCX Female to PS 2-Pin CIEM​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​ Coming Soon: 3D Printed Universal Fit Earplugs with our own PS acoustic filters. ​ Designed for everyday use to protect hearing and 5 filters will be available to choose from: ​ 9dB (purple), 15db (green). 21dB (blue), 25dB (orange), and 27dB (red). ​ Stay tuned for more updates.​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​ Coming Soon: 3D Printed Universal Fit Earplugs for Third Party Filters and Modules.​ Compatible with Westone, Etymotic, and others. ​ Product info, pricing and availability will be announced soon.​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure / Westone / Ultrasone / Campfire)​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Sony (XBA)​ Wire: Copper (24AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: Dual 3.5mm Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD800/HD800S)​ Wire: Copper (24AWG Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Sleeving: Black​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Campfire / Shure / Fender)​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEMs (PEEK Insulated/Silver Screws)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced (Silver Screw)​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: 3.5mm TRRS to PS 2.5mm TRRS​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Westone/Campfire/Fender/JVC)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X16 Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD800)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Square​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Beyerdynamic/Sony/Final Audio/Focal Elear (Dual 3.5mm)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Flat​ LR Braid: Flat​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS 3D Printed Black Acrylic​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Dionysian Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​


----------



## vicentk

Dear all
  
 May I know which kind of material in X8 can let VE6 X2 female voice more clear and shiny.
  
 Thanks


----------



## PLUSSOUND

vicentk said:


> Dear all
> 
> May I know which kind of material in X8 can let VE6 X2 female voice more clear and shiny.
> 
> Thanks


 

 PM Sent.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (IE8/80)​ Sleeving: Black/Blue​ Braid: Round​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Shure/Campfire/Fender​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## Malevolent

I've just placed my order for a pure copper X8. There were so many options for cables on the market, but plusSound was one of the few that offered an extensive plethora of options. Customisation seems to be a priority for PS, and this is something I thoroughly appreciate.
  
 Besides, plusSound has some really great looking cables. Definitely one of the best in the business.
  
 Can't wait to get my cable!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

malevolent said:


> I've just placed my order for a pure copper X8. There were so many options for cables on the market, but plusSound was one of the few that offered an extensive plethora of options. Customisation seems to be a priority for PS, and this is something I thoroughly appreciate.
> 
> Besides, plusSound has some really great looking cables. Definitely one of the best in the business.
> 
> Can't wait to get my cable!


 

 Thank you so much for placing your order with us and for your support!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​ *Presenting the newly modified Gold Plated Hybrid Type 6 Litz wire. Available for all custom cables only at www.plussoundaudio.com.*​


----------



## vicentk

plussound said:


> ​  ​ *Presenting the newly modified Gold Plated Hybrid Type 6 Litz wire. Available for all custom cables only at www.plussoundaudio.com.*​


 
 May I know the different between your cable and the UPOCC Gold Plated Silver & New Type Silver Litz Hybrid ? Thanks.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

vicentk said:


> May I know the different between your cable and the UPOCC Gold Plated Silver & New Type Silver Litz Hybrid ? Thanks.


 

 Sent over a PM.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian Series Custom Cable for Beyerdynamic/Sony/Focal/Denon​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Sleeving: Black​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Dionysian Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Plug: RSA/ALO Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for Campfire/Shure/JVC (MMCX)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Campfire/Shure/Westone CIEM/JVC (MMCX)​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian Series Custom Cable for Campfire/Shure/Westone CIEM/JVC (MMCX)​ ​Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Sleeving: Black​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (IE8/80)​ Sleeving: Black​ Braid: Round​ Plug: Viablue T6s Small​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## tangents

Regarding the Silver + Gold, is it:
  
 A) a bundle of individual silver strands and gold strands, or
 B) gold plated silver, or
 C) an alloy comprised of a mix of gold and silver


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  


tangents said:


> Regarding the Silver + Gold, is it:
> 
> A) a bundle of individual silver strands and gold strands, or
> B) gold plated silver, or
> C) an alloy comprised of a mix of gold and silver


 
  
 It is silver with added % of gold. We also offer pure silver and gold plated silver.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo Series Custom Cable for Ultrasone/Beyerdynamic/Oppo/Master&Dynamic​ Braid: Round​ Sleeving: Black​ Plug: PS 3.5mm TRRS Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X16 Series Custom Cable for Oppo (PM1/PM2) / Audioquest / Sennheiser (HD700) / HiFiMan​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Square​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum​ Slider: White​


----------



## tangents

Any photos of the *clear 3D printed acrylic Y-splitter* in action?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

tangents said:


> Any photos of the *clear 3D printed acrylic Y-splitter* in action?


 

 We will be posting a few soon!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: Viablue T6s Small​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## muziq

Chiming in to add to the long list of recommendations for Plussound cables. On the suggestion of a friend I ordered a set of X6 Silver + Gold, and like others feel like I received an exceptional bespoke cable. Clean work, detailed, and understated in a classy way. Performance-wise, I'm still getting to know them but on the current rig it all seems to be working very nicely. I wholeheartedly endorse Christian's products, communication, and timely delivery.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Due to great demand, you can now order custom cables and adapters with our designed PS 4.4mm TRRRS (5-pole) plugs for Sony NW-WM1A/NW-WM1Z Digital Audio Players. Specs for plug include anodized aluminum shell, high conductive base metal, and cryogenically treated for optimal durability and reliability. Orders begin shipping in February. 

www.plussoundaudio.com​  ​


----------



## flipper203

for interconnect, how to choose the internal wire?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

flipper203 said:


> for interconnect, how to choose the internal wire?


 

 Under Micro Series adapter, click on 'Wire' to view all options and select the one you need.


----------



## flipper203

Question was how to know which option I should choose. So many possibilities. And also will a 3.5 standard to 4.4 trrs will work?
Sorry I am new to interconnects


----------



## PLUSSOUND

flipper203 said:


> Question was how to know which option I should choose. So many possibilities. And also will a 3.5 standard to 4.4 trrs will work?
> Sorry I am new to interconnects


 

 PM sent.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Westone/Campfire/JVC)​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## Morimoriya 62

Please tell the difference:
Pure silver vs silver + gold ,
Sound stage , resolution , detail , bass , trible , vocal , clarity .
Thanks


----------



## PLUSSOUND

morimoriya 62 said:


> Please tell the difference:
> Pure silver vs silver + gold ,
> Sound stage , resolution , detail , bass , trible , vocal , clarity .
> Thanks


 

 Happy holidays! We've sent over a PM with some info.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Westone/Campfire/JVC)​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for FitEar​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Westone/Campfire/JVC)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 3.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEMs​ Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/JVC)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Sleeving: Black​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/JVC)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS 3D Printed Black Acrylic​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin (Recessed/Flush Sockets)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 3.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## Malevolent

Just got news that my cable has been shipped. Should be getting it within 1-2 weeks. Can't wait to get them in my hands. Thanks, Christian, and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## tangents

malevolent said:


> Just got news that my cable has been shipped. Should be getting it within 1-2 weeks. Can't wait to get them in my hands. Thanks, Christian, and Happy New Year to you!


 
  
 Congrats! 
  
 Which cable did you get, and how long did it take?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ LR Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)​ Wire Braid: Round​ Sleeving: Black​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Red​


----------



## Malevolent

tangents said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Which cable did you get, and how long did it take?


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 I purchased an X8 (SPC) in early December, so it took about a month to complete. That's a pretty reasonable turnaround time, actually.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser HD800​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Dual 2.5mm (HiFiMan / Audioquest / Oppo / HD700)​ Sleeving: Black​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Printed Acrylic​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## Morimoriya 62

So,here`s my issue with my 5 moths old gold plated copper EXO set of cables.The green is OXIDATION/ sulfation mark.I called them and they keep telling me that this is normal,while I and many of my friends believe that this may cause problems on audio quality.Either way,this is evidently a significant sign of poor build quality for a 2k dollars pair of cables.
 Does anyone has experienced the same issue?
 Is it normal?Does it affect the audio quality?And what do you think i should do?
 THANKS


----------



## PLUSSOUND

morimoriya 62 said:


>


 
 Just sent over detailed info and suggestion via PM.


----------



## tangents

That's very disappointing. Aside from the greening, the second cable looks much lighter in colour — are both of these cables gold-plated copper?
  
 I recently placed an order for a tri-metal cable which I'm now regretting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote:


morimoriya 62 said:


> So,here`s my issue with my 5 moths old gold plated copper EXO set of cables.The green is OXIDATION/ sulfation mark.I called them and they keep telling me that this is normal,while I and many of my friends believe that this may cause problems on audio quality.Either way,this is evidently a significant sign of poor build quality for a 2k dollars pair of cables.
> Does anyone has experienced the same issue?
> Is it normal?Does it affect the audio quality?And what do you think i should do?
> THANKS


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Tri-Metal is a Type 6 Litz wire, so this won't occur to yours.
  
 Gold plated copper is the only wire we have that does not have enamel coating (litz) since it is relatively new to the market.


----------



## Morimoriya 62

tangents said:


> That's very disappointing. Aside from the greening, the second cable looks much lighter in colour — are both of these cables gold-plated copper?
> 
> I recently placed an order for a tri-metal cable which I'm now regretting



Simply in terms of its sound quality is excellent.My only problem with the appearance of this product 3 to cables bought and all of them have a wonderful SQ


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for JH Audio​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Micro Series Adapter​ Configuration: 4-Pin Mini XLR to PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​  
  
Review on X8 series with Gold Plated Copper wires has been posted at The Headphone List. Reviewer Flickenick concludes, "The GPC offers a solid upgrade in performance, a cleaner stage and better extension, but really sets itself apart when it comes to tonality. This is just a very natural rounding cable, without overly coloring the sound."​  ​ http://theheadphonelist.com/plussound-x8-gold-plated-copper/​​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)​ Slider: PS Aluminum (Silver)​


----------



## productred

I hv purchased a pretty blingy x8 gold plated silver to go with my vega, wonderful pair.

Just wondering about the "silver fiber" splitter.........whats that made of, carbon fiber or some silver for real? Glad if I could know the answer to that. Of cos either way it must be one of the coolest cable splitter on the market


----------



## PLUSSOUND

productred said:


> I hv purchased a pretty blingy x8 gold plated silver to go with my vega, wonderful pair.
> 
> Just wondering about the "silver fiber" splitter.........whats that made of, carbon fiber or some silver for real? Glad if I could know the answer to that. Of cos either way it must be one of the coolest cable splitter on the market


 

 Glad you are enjoying the pairing!
  
 Our premium Silver Fiber Y-Splitter is made of silver carbon fiber.


----------



## productred

plussound said:


> Glad you are enjoying the pairing!
> 
> Our premium Silver Fiber Y-Splitter is made of silver carbon fiber.


 
  
 I see, thanks~
  
 Sometimes I do wonder what is the sonical advantage of having gold plating to wires in cables (there's some certain well established cable maker who totally detest this idea you know).........For one I do like how both the GPS and GPC sounds (I do have a 4 wire GPC cable as well). I heard that the signal actually transmits near the surface of the wire/cable..............so is the gold or the silver or both responsible for the main transmission tasks?
  
 And is the silver wire UPOCC? Think I read that it is somewhere on your site before but now can't find it when I look again.........
  
 Sorry for the rather dumb sounding questions.......I'm never a science man but is always curious about how my audio gear works. Thanks in advance~


----------



## PLUSSOUND

productred said:


> I see, thanks~
> 
> Sometimes I do wonder what is the sonical advantage of having gold plating to wires in cables (there's some certain well established cable maker who totally detest this idea you know).........For one I do like how both the GPS and GPC sounds (I do have a 4 wire GPC cable as well). I heard that the signal actually transmits near the surface of the wire/cable..............so is the gold or the silver or both responsible for the main transmission tasks?
> 
> ...


 

 Always happy to answer any questions you (or anyone) may have.
  
 While we also offer pure copper and pure silver and true that they are more conductive, most (including ourselves) favor gold plated wires as it helps produce a more natural sound. Not just the surface but the entire conductor is responsible for the improvements. All our wires are OCC and you can read more about each of them in our About page [http://www.plussoundaudio.com/about.html].


----------



## Malevolent

I've just received my X8 SPC cable. They are very well constructed, and look absolutely beautiful!

I haven't had the time, unfortunately, to properly test them out, but first impressions were positive.

Thanks, Christian and team, for the great cable!

Here are some pictures -


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD800)​ Sleeving: Black​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Flat​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## chaiyuta

malevolent said:


> I've just received my X8 SPC cable. They are very well constructed, and look absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I haven't had the time, unfortunately, to properly test them out, but first impressions were positive.
> 
> ...


 
 I would like to hear impression more. Could you give comparison among pure copper, tri-metal and this one?


----------



## Malevolent

chaiyuta said:


> I would like to hear impression more. Could you give comparison among pure copper, tri-metal and this one?


 
  
 Unfortunately, the only PlusSound cable that I have is this SPC X8. I have pure copper, pure silver, and hybrid (copper/silver) cables from other companies, though. Don't know if that's a comparison that you were intending to see.


----------



## Richsvt

I just purchased the X6 for my new Noble X IEM due to arrive in March. Can't wait to see how these will mate.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Shure/Westone/Campfire/JVC (MMCX)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## rawrster

What's the average turnaround time for a set of cables? I haven't bought a cable by plussound in a while so can't remember if it's a short or long wait time. I'm looking at my options but it appears that plussound is the only option that has some kind of android music control options (although without the volume control) and I would primarily use it with my phone. I would use it with my Mee Audio P1 so spending more than $200 or so isn't reasonable when the P1 costs only $200. I've had some cables in the past by them for the UERM and SE846 and can't complain about pre-sale or after sale customer service which is big for me these days.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

rawrster said:


>


 
 PM Sent!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for AKG​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure / Campfire / JVC)​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## seamon

plussound said:


> Happy holidays! We've sent over a PM with some info.


 
  


plussound said:


> Happy holidays! We've sent over a PM with some info.


 
  
  


morimoriya 62 said:


> Please tell the difference:
> Pure silver vs silver + gold ,
> Sound stage , resolution , detail , bass , trible , vocal , clarity .
> Thanks


 
  
 I would like to know too.
  
 Also, I am looking for a cable with the following characteristics
 Bright
 Extremely detailed mids
 Very impactful low end


----------



## PLUSSOUND

seamon said:


>


 
  
 Thanks for your interest. We've sent over a PM with some recommendations.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​


----------



## johnston21

Thrilled with my new Poetic Series - Copper (6 Litz), pleasant warm sounding.
  
 Had been using a custom ViaBlue SE (copper) with my ZX2 (and previously my ZX1) for years. 1'st time experiencing TRRS. Not sure if it's placebo, but the soundstage seems enhanced over the SE termination.
  
  Thank you PlusSound!!!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Westone/Fender/Campfire)​ Braid: Round​ Sleeving: Black/Burgundy​ Plug: PS 3.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Westone/Fender/Campfire)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS 3D Printed Blue Acrylic​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Printed Acrylic​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Dual 2.5mm (HiFiMan/HD700/Audioquest)​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEMs/0.78mm/2-Pin​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ PlugS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for HiFiMan/HD700/Audioquest​ Sleeving: Black​ LR Sleeving: Black Nylon​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEMs​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​  ​ *We have a new website with major overhaul in design and shopping experience! We’ve even added new items as well (More details very soon)! Check it out at www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​ *Introducing T-Metal. Successor to tri-metal, this new one is fully redesigned with variable gold content in copper and silver for a more natural sound, improved detail and overall performance. Specs include: Type 6 litz configuration, flexible clear PE insulation, and proprietary dampening cores. Available to order on our new website at www.plussoundaudio.com.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for MrSpeakers (Alpha/Ether/Aeon)​ Lower Sleeving: White​ LR Sleeving: Blue​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: 4-Pin XLR Female to Dual 3-Pin XLR Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X16 Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD800)​ Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Square​ Termination: Dual 3-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Micro Series Adapter​ Configuration: 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM to Audeze (LCD)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian Series Custom Cable for Audeze (Sine)​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Lower Sleeving: Black​ Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Sleeving: Black​ Configuration: Dual 3.5mm Female to PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Sleeving: Black​ Configuration: Dual 6.3mm (1/4") Female to PS Gold Plated 6.3mm​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: 3.5mm Female to PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM/0.78mm/2-Pin​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Sleeving: Black​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm to PS Gold Plated 3.5mm​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Plug: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for JH Audio​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## cas33

Any promotion going on soon?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

cas33 said:


> Any promotion going on soon?


 

 Sorry, we have none planned at this time. Check back later on here or on our social sites for updates.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Sleeving: Black​ Configuration: 4-Pin XLR Female to PS Gold Plated 6.3mm (1/4")​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: 4-Pin XLR Female to 4-Pin XLR Male​


----------



## crossfire

Nice redesign of the website. The older one was a bit outdated but I am confused with the new redesign. How exactly do I order? Do I have to email in?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

crossfire said:


> Nice redesign of the website. The older one was a bit outdated but I am confused with the new redesign. How exactly do I order? Do I have to email in?


 

 Thank you, and apologies for the confusion. There seems to be a software glitch at the moment. You should be seeing all the available options for each product when you click on the one you want. For now, click on 'Contact Us for Info' or 'Ask a Question'. If you need to enter our email address, it is sales@plussoundaudio.com. Let us know what you are looking for and we will send over dedicated product page(s) where you can order from.
  
 Update: It has now been resolved. You can click on any item and select your options through the website again.


----------



## ezekiel77

plussound said:


> ​ X Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEMs​ Wire: Tri-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Clear​


 
  
 Love the cable. Excellent ergonomics and good pairing with my AR6. Thanks again Christian.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X16 Series Custom Cable for MrSpeakers (Alpha/Ether/Aeon)​ Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Square​ Termination: Dual 3-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitters: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Shure/Campfire/Fender​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 3.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)​ Slider: PS Aluminum (Silver)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ LR Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)​ Sleeving: Black​ Termination: Dual 3-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Focal Utopia​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Clear 3D Print Acrylic​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for JH Audio (Siren/Performance)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for Shure/Campfire/Fender (MMCX)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Print Acrylic​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender/etc)​ Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​ Slider: Natural Round Wood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM​ Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Clear 3D Print Acrylic​ Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for 0.78mm / 2-Pin / CIEM​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Dionysian Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Denon/Sony/JVC/Focal)​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Sleeving: Noise Reduction​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender)​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM​ Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for JH Audio (Siren/Performance)​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Denon/Sony/JVC/Focal)​ Sleeving: Black​ Braid: Round​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: 3.5mm TRRS Female to 4.4mm TRRRS Male​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM/0.78mm/2-Pin​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Printed Acrylic​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Audeze (EL-8)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm​ Wire: Siver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Plug: Oyaide Rhodium Plated Right Angle​ Y-Splitter: Black​ Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: 2.5mm TRRS to PS Dual 3.5mm​


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Nice photos.

I have some I will post up soon too.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

PlusSound Exo series cable

PlusSound Exo series cable unboxing - with their new t-metal type 6 litz wires. It is comprised of gold plated copper and silver + gold. The Y-splitter is gold aluminum and the slider is silver aluminum. Termination is 2.5mm trrs plug.






PlusSound Exo series cable, Campfire Audio Andromeda, PlusSound 2.5mm female to kobiconn adapter, CEntrance Mini-M8 to Opus #1 via ALO Audio optical cable.






With Campfire Audio Dorado





PlusSound Kobiconn to 2.5mm balanced adapter






IBasso DX200 and IT03


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Configuration: 3.5mm TRRS to PS 4.4mm TRRRS​


----------



## Dillan

I knew I'd start seeing some 4.4mm adapters


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM​ Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​


----------



## Richsvt

Finally got my Noble X and used my new X6. Very nice pairing so far...nice work Christian. Excellent craftsmanship. (realized I put the cables upside down, corrected since the picture)


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​ *PLUSSOUND Cryo Treated 4.4mm (5-Pole) TRRRS plug is now available to purchase for DIY.*​  ​ Features include:​ High conductive base metal​ Contacts are surfaced plated with gold for maximum performance​ Thick anodized aluminum enclosure​ Cryogenically treated before assembly for enhanced strength​  ​ http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/connectors.html​


----------



## illenium

hi i'm looking for an upgrade cable for my campfire vegas and am interested in plussound.  could i get a recommendation for a cable that will expand the soundstage and also give more extension to the highs?  read some reviews on the X8 GPS and would like some opinions on whether this cable will be it or are there other cables in your collection that have the mentioned qualities.
  
 thanks a lot!


----------



## AndrewCanDo

illenium said:


> hi i'm looking for an upgrade cable for my campfire vegas and am interested in plussound.  could i get a recommendation for a cable that will expand the soundstage and also give more extension to the highs?  read some reviews on the X8 GPS and would like some opinions on whether this cable will be it or are there other cables in your collection that have the mentioned qualities.
> 
> thanks a lot!


 

 Truth be told, that sounds like the qualities a silver cable would provide. Id probably suggest the '* **Pure Silver Type 6 Litz* ' if you're looking for an expansion to the sound stage and the highs.  ​ Id also recommend you look at the PlusSound "About" page. It provides a description for each wire type and what changes they offer sonically. 
  
 http://www.plussoundaudio.com/about.html


----------



## PLUSSOUND

illenium said:


> hi i'm looking for an upgrade cable for my campfire vegas and am interested in plussound.  could i get a recommendation for a cable that will expand the soundstage and also give more extension to the highs?  read some reviews on the X8 GPS and would like some opinions on whether this cable will be it or are there other cables in your collection that have the mentioned qualities.
> 
> thanks a lot!


 
  
 Pure Silver would be the recommended choice. Feel free to PM or email us for more recommendations and if you have more questions.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Micro Series Adapter​ Configuration: 2.5mm TRRS to PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ LR Series Custom Cable for 2.5mm (B-Lock)​ Wire Braid: Round​ Sleeving: White/Silver​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum​ Slider: Blue​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Sleeving: Black​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Poetic Series Custom Cable for FitEar​ Sleeving: Black/Red​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## ranfan

Thanks PlusSound. Really like all your superb cables. Very well-made, and sounding.
  
 Going to get an upgrade soon.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​  ​  
  
This month marks five years since starting PLUSSOUND. Thank you to everyone who have supported us along the way.​
To celebrate, enjoy 5% off all products available on our website until the end of the month. No code necessary. ​
 ​ www.plussoundaudio.com​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-pin / 0.78mm​ Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​


----------



## hung031086

plussound said:


> ​Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender)​Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​Braid: Round​Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​



Is that my cable lolz ? Its really nice cable.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Micro Series Adapter
 Configuration: 2.5mm TRRS Balanced to PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for JH Audio (Siren/Performance)​ Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Flat​ Termination: PS 3.5mm TRRS​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​ Add-On: One Button In-Line Microphone (for iOS/Android)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for MMCX​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## Dillan

plussound said:


> I didn't realize you could choose solid black litz like that.
> ​X6 Series Custom Cable for MMCX​Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​Braid: Semi-Round​Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

dillan said:


>


 

 Pure Silver is the only wire we offer that has a solid black insulation. The rest of our wires have clear insulation.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for AKG (K812)​ Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight​


----------



## Richsvt

Christian,
 I wanted to give you a shout out to say thank you. The X6 cable I have for my Noble X is just superb. Really enhances the sound. Just an excellent pairing. Wonderful quality. Top Notch.
 Rich


----------



## Dillan

richsvt said:


> Christian,
> I wanted to give you a shout out to say thank you. The X6 cable I have for my Noble X is just superb. Really enhances the sound. Just an excellent pairing. Wonderful quality. Top Notch.
> Rich


 
  
 Plussound is always my go-to for headphone cables, been that way for a couple years now. Decent prices, everything is simple, easy and quick. Not to hate on Trevor at Norne, but the communication and build speed is so lacking.. it was so refreshing finding Plussound and having amazing communication and consistent, great build times and quality.
  
 What material did you get?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

richsvt said:


>


 
  


dillan said:


>


 
  
 Thanks so much for the kind words guys! Truly appreciate it!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for Audeze (Sine)​ Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX​ Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)​ Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber​ Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Apr 29, 2017)

Something new is coming. Stay tuned for the unveiling.​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X6 Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)​ Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Semi-Round​ Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)​


----------



## ranfan

plussound said:


> Something new is coming. Stay tuned for the unveiling.​


 

 I will  Curious, as to what? I couldn't watch


----------



## ezekiel77

ranfan said:


> I will  Curious, as to what? I couldn't watch




Video shows a (possibly) copper cable with the date 4/23/2017.


----------



## tangents

Copper-plated silver is the new hotness


----------



## ranfan

That's tomorrow  Very exciting. I really like plusSound cables for their beauty and quality (build, and sound).
 So they'll have a combination of everything now; Silver, Gold, Hybrid, Copper. What a feat.
Maybe add Platinum in the future, haha


----------



## ezekiel77

tangents said:


> Copper-plated silver is the new hotness




Wow. My guess would have been their gold-plated copper is available in litz configuration.


----------



## tangents

ezekiel77 said:


> Wow. My guess would have been their gold-plated copper is available in litz configuration.


 
  
 I was just being silly I have no idea what it will be


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​ X8 Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)​ Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)​ Braid: Square​ LR Braid: Round​ Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​ Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​ Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Apr 29, 2017)

​



PLUSSOUND AUDIO is proud to unveil a brand new product line of in-ear monitors! These are the three IEMs that are available to order starting today:​


*Spectrum*​

Single full range armature configuration​

Tuned for clean and balanced sound​

Priced at $399.99​

Link: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/earphones/spectrum.html​


*Prism*​

2-way, dual (H/L) armature configuration​

Tuned for warm low end and extended highs​

Priced at $549.99​

Link: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/earphones/prism.html​


*Gamut*​

3-way, triple (H/M/L) armature configuration​

Tuned for wide bandwidth with exceptional realism and clarity​

Priced at $699.99​

Link: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/earphones/gamut.html​

*Lineup Details*


Drivers are housed in a thick enclosure designed and manufactured in-house using medical grade 3D printers. Available in Black and Blue.
Stylistic yet ergonomic external design. Measuring at just 27mmX11mm, it offers excellent comfort and fit.
3D printed horn-shaped waveguides offers more open and detailed sound. 
Component shock mounts implemented to prevent movements from ever affecting sound quality and performance.
Special MMCX connectors designed in-house. Made out of copper based metal plated in gold for significant improvements in tensile strength and reducing signal loss.
UP-OCC wiring between driver and connector with short signal path for consistent conductivity and performance.
Includes our popular Exo Series cable with special UP-OCC 28AWG copper type 6 litz wiring made exclusively for our IEMs. Available in different terminations.
Cable can be worn behind ear or hanging down depending on user preference.
Partnered with Comply Foam to provide the best fit and comfort.
Both earphones and cable are designed and assembled in-house in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Dillan

I guessed it right! 

Glad to see you guys branching out and making some more products. I hope you sell many units. If anyone plans to buy one of these, let me know how it sounds!


----------



## ranfan

Wow, great effort plusSound. This is amazing  I'd like to try someday.


----------



## ezekiel77

Nice! The pairing with Exo cables will make them sing! Has Plussound reached out to any reviewers?


----------



## Dillan

I'd be happy to review them and make a good write-up here on headfi but I've got two big reviews.. possibly up to four.. that I have to do first. Wish my hands weren't so tied because I'd love to test them out and share my opinion with you guys. Hopefully a good writer with similar taste can write something up for us to give us an idea of this new lineup.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Dionysian Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)
LR Sleeving: Nylon (Black)
Termination: PS 3.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## BlueEmperor

Why for the pure silver you only offer black litz? Can it better ordered in clear?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Dillan said:


> I guessed it right!
> 
> Glad to see you guys branching out and making some more products. I hope you sell many units. If anyone plans to buy one of these, let me know how it sounds!





ranfan said:


> Wow, great effort plusSound. This is amazing  I'd like to try someday.





ezekiel77 said:


> Nice! The pairing with Exo cables will make them sing! Has Plussound reached out to any reviewers?



Thanks for the support guys. Truly appreciate it.
We have been in touch with several reviewers and sending demo units to worldwide dealers, so expect some impressions and reviews in the near future.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

BlueEmperor said:


> Why for the pure silver you only offer black litz? Can it better ordered in clear?



We offer silver + gold and is available with clear insulation. Appearance is near identical to pure silver. As for sound, they are similar in most ways. If you have more questions, please don't hesitate to contact us by PM or by email.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM/0.78mm/2-Pin
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Focal Elear, Sony MDR-Z7, Beyerdynamic T1 2nd Gen, etc.)
Sleeving: Black
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for Extruded (UE/Unique Melody)
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Micro Series Adapter
Configuration: MMCX to CIEM​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Micro Series Adapter
Configuration: RSA/ALO Kobiconn to PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Copper (28AWG Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Printed
Slider: Black

Available exclusively for Spectrum, Prism, and Gamut IEMs.

Spectrum: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/earphones/spectrum.html
Prism: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/earphones/prism.html
Gamut: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/earphones/gamut.html​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Lower Sleeving: Silver
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo+ Series Custom Cable for JH Audio (Siren/Performance)
Configuration: 8-wire / Copper Type 6 Litz
Sleeving: Black
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Opus#3 Dap, PlusSound Exo series cable, Campfire Audio Jupiter


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for Audeze (EL-8)
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian Series Custom Cable for 0.75mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Lower Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Blue 3D Printed Acrylic
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM/0.78mm/2-Pin
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## ranfan

What's with the name: Prism, Gamut, etc. if I may ask?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ranfan said:


> What's with the name: Prism, Gamut, etc. if I may ask?



Thanks for asking.

Audio spectrum is the frequency range we are capable of hearing. In context to our IEM lineup, each one offers a different interpretation of ‘colors’ (highs, mids, lows, etc.) within that frequency range. Thus, the names Spectrum, Prism, and Gamut were used.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Micro Series Adapter
Configuration: 4-Pin XLR to PS 4.4mm TRRRS​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (May 25, 2017)

*Website Zettai Audio has posted a glowing review on our X Series cable with Gold Plated Hybrid Type 6 Litz wires. The author concludes, "While the X series cable from plusSound may be the lowered priced ones, there’s nothing cheap on them at all, boosting an excellent build quality mixed along with the better ergonomics for In-ear earphones. The simple cable made out of just two wires makes everything more compact and comfortable for everyday use. As for sound quality changes or even improvements, that would depend on the internal wire type chosen. The hybrid copper and silver wire asks for a higher price, but also make noticeable changes on the overall sound."

Full review can be found at http://zettaiaudio.blogspot.com/2017/04/plussound-x-series-hybrid-cable.html*
and
*https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/review/18639/*
*
*
​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM/0.78mm/2-Pin
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## ranfan (May 17, 2017)

I finally wrote my first special review  Thank you for all the admirable cables you've created 
https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/plussound-x8-iem-cable.21658/reviews#review-18595


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ranfan said:


> I finally wrote my first special review  Thank you for all the admirable cables you've created
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/plussound-x8-iem-cable.21658/reviews#review-18595



Very honored to have our cable be your first review. It is greatly written. Thank you very much!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for Audeze (Sine)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Lower Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## ranfan

PLUSSOUND said:


> Very honored to have our cable be your first review. It is greatly written. Thank you very much!


Thank you  You can share and use the pictures if you'd like. It's a pleasure having such a quality cable.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian Series Custom Cable for Audeze (EL-8)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Lower Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MrSpeakers (Alpha/Ether/Aeon)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Printed Acrylic
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

In the Box:
1x PLUSSOUND IEMs
1x PLUSSOUND Exo Cable (with special 28AWG Copper Type 6 Litz wires)
1x Comply Insolation Tip Set
1x Comply Comfort Tip Set
1x Cleaning Tool
2x Amplifier Bands
2x Metal Cases 

Learn more about our new in-ear monitor lineup at www.plussoundaudio.com​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

LR Series Custom Cable for Sony/Beyerdynamic/Focal Elear
Sleeving: Black/Silver
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Clear 3D Printed Acrylic
Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*"Price, build, performance and overall sonic experience make this cable a realistic purchase devoid of wallet regrets." ExpatinJapan on Exo Series Cable with T-Metal Type 6 Litz wires*

*Full review at http://headpie.blogspot.com/2017/05/plussound-exo-series-cable-review.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termnation: Oyaide Rhodium Plated Right Angle
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for Shure/Campfire/Fender (MMCX)
Sleeving: Black/Purple
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*New updates:*

1. New items have just been added onto our DIY page, including *2.5mm TRRS PCB jack*, *female MMCX connectors*, and *special edition 4-pin mini XLR connectors*.

Link: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/diy/connectors.html

2. New *Twist LR braid option for X6 and X8 series cables*. This provides better comfort behind the ears and and is more compact in size, making it much easier to use on-the-go.

Links: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/inearmonitor.html
http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/headphone.html​
*Images:*


Spoiler: Special Edition 4-Pin XLR Connectors













Spoiler: MMCX Female Connectors













Spoiler: 2.5mm TRRS PCB Jack


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Now offering Gold Plated Copper in Type 6 Litz configuration for custom cables. This means every strand is now enamel coated to reduce electrical anomalies such as skin and proximity effect for optimal performance, as well as preventing oxidation to maintain same appearance after long use.

Order yours at www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## ranfan

How does the twist braid look like @PLUSSOUND? Is it like the 'Wagnus' cable?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ranfan said:


> How does the twist braid look like @PLUSSOUND?



Here's an example of twist LR braid for X8. More compact and comfortable to use.


----------



## ranfan (Jun 2, 2017)

PLUSSOUND said:


> Here's an example of twist LR braid for X8. More compact and comfortable to use.


The new LR braid looks much leaner, and nice. I think it'll be more comfortable behind ears, since the previous X8 braid could be too big for some.  Great addition @PLUSSOUND


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: Gold Aluminum
Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for HiFiMan/Audioquest (Dual 2.5mm)
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo+ Series Custom Cable for CIEM/2-Pin/0.78mm
Lower Sleeving: Silver
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM/0.78mm/2-Pin
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Sony, Beyerdynamic, Focal, JVC)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Sleeving: Black
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Print Acrylic
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

LR Series Custom Cable for Dual 2.5mm (B-Lock)
Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: Black​


----------



## productred

Hey Christain and the Plussound folks, may I ask what is meant by "variable gold content for finer tuning" in the description of the T-metal wires on your website? Thanks.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

productred said:


> Hey Christain and the Plussound folks, may I ask what is meant by "variable gold content for finer tuning" in the description of the T-metal wires on your website? Thanks.



Hello! The latest T-Metal wire consists of 50% gold plated copper and 50% silver + gold, so the amount of gold in each is different.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender/Westone)
Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender/Westone)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*





Review on X Series with new Gold Plated Copper Type 6 Litz wires is now available to read over at http://theheadphonelist.com/muscle-and-heart-a-review-of-the-plussound-x-series-gpc-litz/
*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*"The Prism is Plussound’s mid-tier earphone, featuring two of their proprietary balanced armature drivers setup in a low/high configuration. It’s a very special sounding earphone that has some really intriguing characteristics that I rarely hear from any earphone at any price. It’s interesting to see how the properties of Plussound’s fabulous cable augment the Prism’s sound without characterising it and it’s great to see that the Prism’s themselves are transparent enough to take advantage of that. It was definitely interesting to listen to an earphone that includes a custom cable from factory as the Prisms sound is greatly influenced by the effects I typically expect when installing such a cable. Most notably, the Prism is super clean and separated with a dark background, easily the most unique aspect of this earphone’s sound." - Ryan Soo*

*Full review at http://theheadphonelist.com/plussound-prism-in-ear-earphone-review/ and https://everydaylisteningblog.wordpress.com/2017/06/18/plussound-prism-review-low-key/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MrSpeakers (Ether/Alpha/Aeon)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Interconnect
Sleeving: Black
Configuration: 2.5mm TRRS Female to PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for Interconnect
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Flat
Configuration: 4-Pin XLR to PS 4.4mm TRRRS​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for Extruded (UE/Unique Melody)
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black/Purple
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure, Fender, Campfire, etc)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## productred

Hey Christian and the PS folks,

After having a few cables custom built for me by friends and cable affectionados, I've come to the conclusion that the solder used plays a much larger part in the final sound quality than many may have ever realized (maybe affect the sound even more than plugs and connectors).

I have quite a few Plussound cables with me (and have lived with even more), every one of those have served me great (kudos to you guys), but still I have always wondered, what kind of solder (and from where) Plussound used?

Thx!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Thanks for the support! If you email us, we can recommend a few good solder choices that you could use.


----------



## productred

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks for the support! If you email us, we can recommend a few good solder choices that you could use.



More important is you guys are using one of those "good solder choices" in your cables - it's a piece of info few cable brands care to disclose so I suppose that may be confidential stuff (tho can't quite get how that could possibly be lol)

Anyway thanks for the reply.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Dionysian Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: Viablue T6s Standard
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (IE8/IE80)
Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum
Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM/0.78mm/2-Pin
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*If you are in HK, be sure to stop by Right Shop Audio to audition and/or purchase one of our cables. There are only a limited amount remaining!*​


----------



## productred

Are there any plans to release pure silver cables with a different color sleeve than all black? Love the sound but it's kinda boring lookwise............maybe a translucent black would do wonders.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

productred said:


> Are there any plans to release pure silver cables with a different color sleeve than all black? Love the sound but it's kinda boring lookwise............maybe a translucent black would do wonders.



We would probably go all clear just like the rest of our lineup at some point.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​


----------



## productred

productred said:


> Are there any plans to release pure silver cables with a different color sleeve than all black? Love the sound but it's kinda boring............maybe a translucent black would do wonders.





PLUSSOUND said:


> We would probably go all clear just like the rest of our lineup at some point.



Cool looking forward to that


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Westone/Shure/Campfire/Fender)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for Audeze (Sine)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM/0.78mm/2-Pin
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum
Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Review on Exo Series cable with Gold Plated Hybrid Type 6 Litz wires is now available. Here's an excerpt:*

*"Now, sound is a rather special thing. Very often, we have to make compromises. If you want an airy, spacious sound, you often have to give up some lushness. A smooth, musical sound very often gives up that airy, open stage we so often crave for. It’s also not commonly associated with a highly detailed, transparent, and resolving sound.That’s where the GPH starts to throw us off. The GPH, while being incredibly rich, smooth, and lush, portrays an incredible amount of microdetail. Transparency is top notch, and the sense of space and separation is astounding. It layers remarkably well, and despite a forward presentation, the actual space extends really far out, thus throwing out a huge, spacious stage. Details don’t exactly jump out at you due to its signature, but if you begin to look for it, you will find that it is all there. "*

*Link: https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/plussound-gold-plated-hybrid-litz-exo-cable.22542/reviews*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for Extruded (UE/UM)
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## deafdoorknob

hi @PLUSSOUND i have two questions that i hope you could answer:

for your ready made fitear iem cables (ones available in hong kong retailers for example) :-

do you use straight or angled fitear connectors (earpiece side)?

memory wire or pre-shaped with heatshrink?

thanks


----------



## PLUSSOUND

deafdoorknob said:


> hi @PLUSSOUND i have two questions that i hope you could answer:
> 
> for your ready made fitear iem cables (ones available in hong kong retailers for example) :-
> 
> ...



Hi @deafdoorknob,

We use straight connectors with pre-shaped bend. If you have any more questions, feel free to PM or send us an email. Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo+ Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Lower Sleeving: Silver
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​


----------



## frustin (Aug 2, 2017)

does the echo+ have memory wire for the ears? i have a set of sony MDR-EX1000 which wrap over the ears, should i get a balanced version for my Oppo HA-2SE, which would it be?


----------



## iichigoz

Hi there,

Anyone can recommend the best combi that you think goes with the custom Laylas? Have been trying to find one that opens up the sound without it being too shrill.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

frustin said:


> does the echo+ have memory wire for the ears? i have a set of sony MDR-EX1000 which wrap over the ears, should i get a balanced version for my Oppo HA-2SE, which would it be?



Hello! 

No memory wire is added onto our cables.



iichigoz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Anyone can recommend the best combi that you think goes with the custom Laylas? Have been trying to find one that opens up the sound without it being too shrill.



Hello!

What kind of cable and improvements are you looking for? We can provide a number of recommendations, simply PM or email us with more info. Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for Interconnect
Sleeving: Black/Burgundy
Braid: Round
Configuration: Dual 3-Pin XLR to 4-Pin XLR​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Westone)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Sleeving: Silver
Termination: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Westone/Campfire/Fender)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black/Purple
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X16 Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Square
Termination: Viablue T6s 1/4"
Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Head-fier Ike1985 reviewed our Prism in-ear monitors. He concluded, "The Prisms are extremely well built IEMs. They are warm and dark with spectacular layering and separation. The mid-range is relaxed, the treble extension is spectacular, bass is authoritative and punchy. The Prism is a great value at its’ current price."*

*Full review at https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-prism-universal-in-ear-monitor.22357/reviews*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*"...The weight and flexibility is just perfect for a headphone like the Audeze LCD-2.2f. There’s no real microphonics, and the X6 feels very nice draped over me. The X6 T-Metal is a king-hell awesome pairing for Audeze, and has caused me to love these headphones anew." - Head-fier @PinkyPowers on X6 Series cable for Audeze LCD headphones.

Full review at http://theheadphonelist.com/the-power-of-context-a-review-of-the-plussound-x6-t-metal-pt2/ and https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-x6-t-metal-headphone-cable.22579/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*If you are attending the Hong Kong AV show, be sure to stop by the Let's Go Audio booth and try our X6 and X8 series cables with special edition gold plated hybrid wire configuration. Only 50 will be made available to purchase.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Beyerdynamic / Sony / JVC / Final Audio )
Sleeving: Black
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 6.3mm (1/4")
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Campfire / Shure / JVC / etc. )
Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Blue 3D Printed
Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD) 
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: Dual 3-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum / PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM/0.78mm/2-Pin
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Coming in 2017. Check for updates on our social sites and website.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: Silver Aluminum
Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Dionysian Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD8XX)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: Dual 3-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum / PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

64Audio U18 Tsar IEM + AK SP1000 DAP + PS X6 Series Custom Cable​


----------



## Wyville

PLUSSOUND said:


> 64Audio U18 Tsar IEM + AK SP1000 DAP + PS X6 Series Custom Cable​


How does Bach sound through that pairing? Or classical music in general? Looks very nice!


----------



## productred

Hi Christian and folks,

Besides subscribing to your daily cable porn I have something lingering in my head for quite a while that I shall be grateful if you guys could enlighten me (dumb question as it may be)

In the DIY scene 4 and 8 conductor cables are pretty common, but 6 conductor ones are quite rare. From my layman's knowledge it is easy to imagine that out of 4 and 8 conductor cables, 1 or 2 conductors are soldered to each of the the L+ L- R+ R- terminations respectively (correct me if I am wrong as I am a complete NOOB that is just interested in knowing more about what he is using). I have LOTS of Plussound cables now, including a few X6s in the arsenal. For instance I have all of Exo, X6 and X8 of GPC at the moment. 

Now, maybe it is psychological after all but it quite often appears to me that while the 8 conductor cables almost always sound quite identical to their 4 conductor counterparts (same type of conductor of cos) except for the invariably more expansive soundstage and sometimes the last bit of microdetails (may be good or not so good depending on pairing), the 6 conductor variants always sound quite a bit different than their 4 or 8 conductors variants. Is it because how the odd number (3X2) conductors allocated to each side occupies the terminations?  Or?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## chaiyuta

Where I can read any review of Plussound Silver-Plated Copper cable?


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Aug 25, 2017)

Wyville said:


> How does Bach sound through that pairing? Or classical music in general? Looks very nice!



Not our setup, but we've heard that it is very transparent and detailed!



productred said:


> Hi Christian and folks,
> 
> Besides subscribing to your daily cable porn I have something lingering in my head for quite a while that I shall be grateful if you guys could enlighten me (dumb question as it may be)
> 
> ...



Thanks for subscribing and for your support!

You are correct. 4 and 8 are similar in amount of wires per contact. 6 is a bit of a wildcard as there are multiple ways to configure that cable, each offering distinct sound characteristics. We narrow it to just one as we find that it performs very well and can compete with similar and higher end cables.



chaiyuta said:


> Where I can read any review of Plussound Silver-Plated Copper cable?



Here's a review of our X6 with SPC wires: http://theheadphonelist.com/cable-review/plussound-x6-iem-cable-review/


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​


----------



## Wyville

PLUSSOUND said:


> Not our setup, but we've heard that it is very transparent and detailed!


I see, thanks! Someone is very lucky with that setup!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender/etc)
Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*We are pleased to announce that we have added two new y-splitters to our collection: Red Carbon Fiber and Rose Gold.*
*





Red Carbon Fiber is inlaid into a black anodized aluminum barrel for maximum durability with minimum weight.






Rose Gold is a 3-part aluminum y-splitter with mixed copper, silver, and gold plating. Perfect in many cable configurations.

Available to order for custom cables and DIY starting today at www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## productred

I had previously ordered all my PS cables from my local dealer in Hong Kong, and the lead time for special orders ranged from around 3 weeks to 1.5 months, which is by all standards acceptable but I'm kinda impatient at waiting for products I've paid for.......also the stock my local dealer carries are of the same configuration in appearance which, having owned a few already, became kinda boring................

As the new Red Fiber splitter kinda rings a bell REALLY LOUD, I have just, for the very first time, ordered an Apollonian+ from Plussound direct (plus a few other goodies including a 2.5-4.4 adaptor which apparently never reached my dealer), choosing the most costly 1 week delivery option. Hope it will be with me in no time.......................the wait starts NOW. (Can't wait really)


----------



## PLUSSOUND

productred said:


> I had previously ordered all my PS cables from my local dealer in Hong Kong, and the lead time for special orders ranged from around 3 weeks to 1.5 months, which is by all standards acceptable but I'm kinda impatient at waiting for products I've paid for.......also the stock my local dealer carries are of the same configuration in appearance which, having owned a few already, became kinda boring................
> 
> As the new Red Fiber splitter kinda rings a bell REALLY LOUD, I have just, for the very first time, ordered an Apollonian+ from Plussound direct (plus a few other goodies including a 2.5-4.4 adaptor which apparently never reached my dealer), choosing the most costly 1 week delivery option. Hope it will be with me in no time.......................the wait starts NOW. (Can't wait really)



Thank you very much for your purchases. We'll have you taken of as soon as we can.


----------



## productred

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thank you very much for your purchases. We'll have you taken of as soon as we can.



Thanks, looking forward to it~


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*"Depth and layering for a two-driver monitor are good and even though the Prism is using only one driver for treble and one for bass, the mids aren't really situated in the back. The Prism is fairly linear in that regard and in balanced mode - at least to me - bass, treble, and mids have good body and presence overall, something I really like." - Lieven of Headfonia on Prism IEM with included Exo cable.

Full review over at http://www.headfonia.com/review-plussound-prism-exoteric/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for JH Audio (Siren/Performance)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: Oyaide Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Right Angle
Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)
Slider: PS Aluminum (Silver)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Dionysian Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (IE8/80)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Stay tuned for the unveil of our new product line this month.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)
Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Silver)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Fender/Campfire/etc)
Sleeving: Black/Burgundy
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for JH Audio (Siren/Performance)
Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for JH Audio (Siren/Performance)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Blue/Black
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)
Slider: PS Aluminum (Silver)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for CIEM/2-Pin/0.78mm
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Sleeving: Silver
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balancewd
Y-Splitter: PS Red Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Printed
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*We are proud to announce that we now offer custom bluetooth cables - the first of its kind on the market. Convert what was once wired into a wireless!*

*Module:
Bluetooth 4.2* - 250% faster and reliable than previous versions.
*Balanced output design* - improves crosstalk and separation.
*Decodes aptX, AAC, SBC
Up to 40 feet range
Up to 12 hours battery life (longer on standby)
Features advanced button commands, battery indicator, auto pairing devices, wind noise reduction for mic*

Choose from five cable series:
*Exo Series*
2-wire per channel
Starting at $149.99

*Echo Series*
Full sleeved 2-wire per channel
Starting at $174.99

*Poetic Series*
Individually sleeved 2-wire per channel
Starting at $199.99

*X6 Series*
3-wire per channel
Starting at $224.99

*X8 Series*
4-wire per channel
Starting at $299.99

*For bluetooth specs and compatibility list, visit following link: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/bluetooth.html*

*Are your IEMs/headphones not listed on our website? Do you want to hardwire your headphones and convert it into a wireless headphone? We may offer it, simply email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com for more info.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD800)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 1/4"
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## dubbcd (Sep 22, 2017)

Great sound. PlusSound X8 GPH SE

Noble K10 Wizard works, not Noble 6. More details tweet and bass than Pandora. No MSG. Great.

Noble 6 tweet can't bear this cable, works with Labkable Pandora.

Thank you.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Thanks for sharing! Very pleased to hear that you are enjoying the set!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Westone/Campfire/Fender)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
Termination: PS 3.5mm TRRS
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Add-On: One Button In Line Microphone​


----------



## normie610

Is the X8 series considered to be your TOTL cable?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

normie610 said:


> Is the X8 series considered to be your TOTL cable?



For IEMs, yes.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid SE (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Opus #2 > Plussound Exo Copper > Noble Sage


----------



## tim0chan

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Opus #2 > Plussound Exo Copper > Noble Sage


Impressions please


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

tim0chan said:


> Impressions please



I'll be posting a full review that I will link here from my other account in the future 

It's incredibly well built (as are all Plussound cables) but sound impressions will have to wait until I've had more of a listen


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Fender/Campfire/etc)
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid SE (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Micro Series Connector Adapter
Female End: MMCX
Male End: Focal (Utopia)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure / Fender / Campfire / etc.)
Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid SE (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Red Carbon Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Right Angle
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Dionysian Series Custom Cable for 2-pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Twist
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for MrSpeakers
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Twist​


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Mmmmm, wireless awesomeness


----------



## gsr108

Hawaiibadboy said:


> Mmmmm, wireless awesomeness


 
How’s the sound?


----------



## ductrung3993

ExpatinJapan said:


> PlusSound Exo series cable unboxing - with their new t-metal type 6 litz wires. It is comprised of gold plated copper and silver + gold. The Y-splitter is gold aluminum and the slider is silver aluminum. Termination is 2.5mm trrs plug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What material is that?
I'm thinking about getting a GPC Exo for my Andromeda too and would like to hear what you think about that pairing.
I'm looking for a more lush and denser and more forward mids essentially. Thanks!


----------



## ExpatinJapan (Oct 18, 2017)

ductrung3993 said:


> What material is that?
> I'm thinking about getting a GPC Exo for my Andromeda too and would like to hear what you think about that pairing.
> I'm looking for a more lush and denser and more forward mids essentially. Thanks!


check my signature for a link to my reviews.

I reviewed the cable and theres more information in there.



Edit: i was sure i uploaded the review to head-fi! (Maybe it got lost in the new forum update?)

Anyway heres a blog link
https://headpie.blogspot.jp/2017/05/plussound-exo-series-cable-review.html?m=1


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

gsr108 said:


> How’s the sound?




Sound is great. The 1964 U12 sound about same as wired. 



ductrung3993 said:


> What material is that?
> I'm thinking about getting a GPC Exo for my Andromeda too and would like to hear what you think about that pairing.
> I'm looking for a more lush and denser and more forward mids essentially. Thanks!



Exo silver plated copper. about $150 for whats in the pic (not including the AUDEZE) of course


----------



## ductrung3993

ExpatinJapan said:


> check my signature for a link to my reviews.
> 
> I reviewed the cable and theres more information in there.
> 
> ...


I read your review and could not find what I'm looking for. Can you write a few lines and how's the combo with Andromeda, with a focus on the mid range please?


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

I am going to do a review. 
I will post in here when I do. I just got them yesterday.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy




----------



## PLUSSOUND (Oct 20, 2017)

Micro Series Adapters
Configurations:
2.5mm TRRS to PS 4.4mm TRRRS
2.5mm TRRS to PS 3.5mm TRRS
2.5mm TRRS to PS 2.5mm TRRS​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Red Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## ExpatinJapan

My review of the PlusSound Exo Litz series
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-exo-series-cable.15522/reviews

 

(A bit delayed as I thought I already uploaded it to Head-fi several months ago).


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Campfire/Shure/Westone)
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for MMCX
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for MMCX
Wire: Pure Silver (Type 6 Litz Solid Black)
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Micro Series Adapter
Configuration: 2.5mm TRRS to 4-Pin XLR​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for Audeze (LCD)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*





"..Prism is a dual balanced armature iem in Plussound iem lineup. It provides a smooth and warm sound that one can listen to for a long listening session. Furthermore, resolution is great with a high standard of details retrieval. There are many accessories and the iem comes with an upgrade cable. I enjoyed listening to the Prism." - Audio123 on our Prism IEM.*

Full review at https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-prism-universal-in-ear-monitor.22357/reviews#review-19381​


----------



## Richsvt

New U8 with the X6...great combo.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

* *

*"The Exo is quite the interesting beast. Combining the luxury of custom cables with the utility and convenience of Bluetooth, it’s not something too many other companies have attempted.... So if you’re an audiophile looking to go wireless, but don’t want to give up your current detachable-cable IEMs, definitely give Plussound’s Bluetooth cables a try!" - Head-fier @Cinder on the new Exo bluetooth cable*
*
Full review at https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-custom-bluetooth-cable.22724/reviews#review-19392
and 
https://medium.com/resonance-reviews/plussound-bluetooth-cable-review-perfect-paradox-22353b97ac1e*​


----------



## cathee

Hawaiibadboy said:


>



how ya liking the bluetooth cabels?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*@B9Scrambler wrote a preview on our latest Exo BT cable. He states, "Initially I quickly tested three different earphones covering a variety of prices; the budget friendly TinAudio T2 (16 ohms @ 102 dB), the mid-tier Brainwavz B400 (30 ohms @115 dB), and the premium Campfire Audio Polaris (16.8 ohms @ 97.5 dB). The Exo BT had no issues driving any of them, though the T2 required significantly more juice than the other two to reach the same volume. Sound quality on all three was similar to their wired counterparts. The Polaris didn’t lose out on it’s deep bass and vibrant treble. The B400’s amazingly well-layered and imaged sound stage shone through, and the T2’s neutral character wasn’t lost. Micro-details were smoothed over a touch, but not to the extent I was expecting. Today I spent a good deal of time with the Exo BT matched to the MacaW GT600s (16 ohms @ 98 dB) and they sounded stellar. Some of the warmth was cut which really added to their overall sound (silver/reference filters in place)." Stay tuned for the full review coming soon.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

PitBul34 said:


> Got my Poetic Series Red for Sennheiser HD800 today! My first impression is five stars. Build quality is very high: soft-touch receiver, wires finished in red - everything is looked good! Sound is clear and airy, deep layered soundstage at 80% of volume. So, I'm happy, many thanks to Plussound guys!


----------



## koven

What's the turnaround time on cables right now? Interested in X6 IEM cable.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

koven said:


> What's the turnaround time on cables right now? Interested in X6 IEM cable.



PM sent.


----------



## cathee

koven said:


> What's the turnaround time on cables right now? Interested in X6 IEM cable.



+1 was thinking about getting some cables for my TH900, curious about wait times


----------



## PLUSSOUND

cathee said:


> +1 was thinking about getting some cables for my TH900, curious about wait times



Sent a PM to you as well!


----------



## Houba

PLUSSOUND said:


> PM sent.


I'm interested too


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Houba said:


> I'm interested too



You got a PM!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Shure/Campfire/Fender)
Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid SE
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Interconnect
Sleeving: Silver
Configuration: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm to PS Gold Plated 6.3mm​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Learn more about how @PLUSSOUND got its start, the latest bluetooth cables, and a upcoming offer in this Headfonia interview!
Link: https://www.headfonia.com/q-n-a-saturday-plussound/​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*

Head-fier Audio123 reviews our Exo Series cable with Gold Plated Copper wires. He concludes, "The Plussound Exo Gold Plated Copper Type 6 Litz is a top cable that is able to showcase a high standard of details retrieval and adds a smoothness to the overall sound. This cable pairs well with balanced and brighter sounding iems. The stage width and depth improves a lot to reduce congestion. The visual appeal of the cable is good and made with top quality parts. This cable is in the premium category of cables with its great build and excellent sonic performance."*
*
Links: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/review/19430/
and
https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2017/10/25/plussound-exo-gold-plated-copper-type-6-litz/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Bluetooth Cables. Available in various color combinations.

Stay tuned for a special announcement this week.​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*We are very thrilled to announce that we are starting Black Friday this year one week earlier!

Beginning today, November 16th at 6AM PST, our new partner Massdrop will be offering 20% off on our entire custom bluetooth cable lineup. Deadline to join the drop ends on November 20th. All orders will ship within 4 weeks.

Link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/plus-sound-bluetooth-cables

Three days after, on November 23rd at 12AM PST, we will be running our Black Friday Sale with 20% off on all earphones, cables, amplifiers, accessories, and DIY. No code necessary. Discount will be automatically applied at checkout and sale will end one week later on November 30th at 11:59PM PST. 

Link: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/

For questions/comments/inquiries, you can email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com

Don’t miss out!*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Head-fier B9Scrambler reviewed our Exo Series Bluetooth Cable. He concludes, "The sound quality is there, it’s well built, battery life is pretty good, and it paired well to great with most of the earphones I tossed it’s way."*
*
Full review at https://thecontraptionist.blog/2017/11/16/plussound-exo-bt-a-premium-wireless-experience/
and https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-custom-bluetooth-cable.22724/reviews#review-19451*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*









Headfonia has reviewed two of our cables for in-ear monitors - X and Exo. Here's an excerpt:

"Both cables offer a wonderful upgrade in sound and impressive build quality and comfort. Whatever you are after, I am sure PlusSound has something in their repertoire for you, with all the choices and different materials they have to offer, they might just be the most flexible cable company out there!"

Full review available at https://www.headfonia.com/review-plussound-exo-x-series-iem-cables/*​


----------



## Wyville

PLUSSOUND said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great read! I always enjoy the Headfonia reviews.


----------



## tim0chan

Wyville said:


> Great read! I always enjoy the Headfonia reviews.


just wish there were more pics in this one, didnt get to see how the customisation choices turned out


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Less than 24 hours left to join Massdrop for 20% off on our entire custom bluetooth cables lineup!

Link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/plus-sound-bluetooth-cables*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Missed the Massdrop event or was not able to participate?

Our Black Friday Sale will also be 20% off retail, this time including all other products (custom cables, amplifiers, earphones, etc.) and will be open to everyone worldwide! Event starts on Nov. 23rd at 12AM PST and ends on Nov. 30th at 11:59PM PST. No code necessary. Simply proceed to checkout and 20% discount will be automatically added.
*
*www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Our BLACK FRIDAY SALE is now live, along with two new surprise offerings:

  
READY TO SHIP CABLES*
Avoid the wait time and purchase one of several completed handcrafted cables! Comes with either 2-pin or MMCX connectors. All terminated with 2.5mm TRRS balanced plug.
*
Link: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/readytoship.html*

* 
DIGITAL GIFT CARD*
The perfect present you can give to yourself, friend, family member, or loved one! No expiration date, so take advantage of the discount and use your gift card balance at a later date.
*
Link: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/accessories/giftcard.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/0.78mm/CIEM
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*
Four days remaining to save 20% on our products, including earphones, accessories, and custom (wired and wireless) cables. Place your order directly from our site or from one of our dealers. 

www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## Wyville

PLUSSOUND said:


> X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
> Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
> Braid: Round
> LR Braid: Twist
> ...


Really like the braiding of this one!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*There is only 24 hours remaining. Last chance to save 20% on all custom (wired and wireless) cables and other products!*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for CIEM/0.78mm/2-Pin
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Special Edition)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Red Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## productred

PLUSSOUND said:


> X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
> Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Special Edition)
> Braid: Square
> LR Braid: Round
> ...



Dear PS folks I actually have got this cable for a while now (GPH SE X8 square braid) (but with the equally gorgeous rosewood splitter and silver slider) but I can't seem to find much info about how the SE is different in construction/composition comparing to the normal config GPH, and how the sound is changed due to the different construction, if any. Can I gain some insights here? Thanks in advance.


----------



## tim0chan

productred said:


> Dear PS folks I actually have got this cable for a while now (GPH SE X8 square braid) (but with the equally gorgeous rosewood splitter and silver slider) but I can't seem to find much info about how the SE is different in construction/composition comparing to the normal config GPH, and how the sound is changed due to the different construction, if any. Can I gain some insights here? Thanks in advance.


If u look closely, u can see that each strand is either gpc or gps, not both combined within each strand


----------



## productred

tim0chan said:


> If u look closely, u can see that each strand is either gpc or gps, not both combined within each strand



I see what you saw mate, but I kinda want some official answer which I've longed for. And somehow I think the darker colored conductors look like neither of the regular GPS or GPC.......the lighter color conductors does look like my GPC cables, but PS's regular GPS should look even lighter in shade than GPC. Maybe it's my imagination, or maybe my GPS cable were bought too long ago that they have changed their formula since then (same applies to my GPC cables as they are the non-enamel coated mk.I), but that's why an official take would be most appreciated~


----------



## ostewart (Dec 4, 2017)

My review of the Exo Copper is up: https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-exo-series-cable.15522/reviews#review-19525


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Now offering ready to ship 2.5mm TRRS to 3.5mm TRS adapters featuring high conductive base metal with gold plating on female and male ends. Available starting today at only $24.99!
*
*http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/readytoship.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Feb 5, 2018)

Micro Series Termination Adapter
Configuration: 3.5mm TRRS to PS Gold Plated 6.3mm (1/4")​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS Rhodium Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Red/Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 6.3mm (1/4")
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Printed
Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Dionysian Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD6XX)
Sleeving: Black
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for Extruded
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Printed
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Last sale of 2017. 20% off all products, including earphones, custom (bluetooth and wired) cables, and more. Starts on 12/24 at 12AM PST and ends on 12/31 at 11:59PM PST. No code necessary. Discount is applied at checkout. Open to all customers worldwide.

Have questions/requests? Get a fast response before sale goes live at sales@plussoundaudio.com.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Headfonia.com has awarded Exo Series cable as 2017 Best Accessory! Available to read in the links below.*

*Award:*
[URL='https://www.headfonia.com/blog-2017-awards-part-1/']*https://www.headfonia.com/blog-2017-awards-part-1/*[/URL]

*Exo Review:*
*https://www.headfonia.com/review-plussound-exo-x-series-iem-cables/*​


----------



## WilsonT90

Christian was awesome. 
Being located in Canada and they being California based he was quick and helpful with replies. He made the process painless as I requested the following:

Exo series
Upocc Pure Silver
3.5mm Trrs balanced to custom mmcx for my Etymotic Research ER4SR.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Westone)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Flat
Termination: PS Dual 3.5mm Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Blue 3D Printed
Slider: Clear​


----------



## Dr. Hugo

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Headfonia.com has awarded Exo Series cable as 2017 Best Accessory! Available to read in the links below.*
> 
> *Award:*
> *https://www.headfonia.com/blog-2017-awards-part-1/*
> ...



Congratulations! Truely great work that you guys have done


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Dr. Hugo said:


> Congratulations! Truely great work that you guys have done



Thanks so much!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Last sale of the year is now live! 
20% discount will be offered until December 31st at 11:59PM PST.
www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*In addition to Linus, Lieven from Headfonia has awarded our Exo Series cable as 2017 Best Cable (Best Value)!*


----------



## singingbee

what do you recommend for ca vega and hd 800s? thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

singingbee said:


> what do you recommend for ca vega and hd 800s? thanks!



PM Sent!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Happy New Year! We are starting 2018 with another sale of custom bluetooth cables with our latest partner, Massdrop. The drop starts today and ends on January 6th. Limited to USA and Canada customers. 
*
*https://www.massdrop.com/buy/plus-sound-bluetooth-cables*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*





Headfonics has just published their review on our X6 Series Bluetooth Cable. Reviewer concludes, "The X6 is for those who already have a choice of great IEMs and want to take their favorite one and hook it up to a great cable yet still go wireless. For that, they can expect a rich and smooth sounding experience with good power ideal for medium efficiency IEMs built on a solid BT module with competitive features and functionality."

Full review at https://headfonics.com/2018/01/plussound-exo-series-bt-cable-review/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for Audeze (EL-8)
Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for Extruded (UE / QDC / Unique Melody)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Clear 3D Printed 
Slider: Clear​


----------



## Wyville

PLUSSOUND said:


> Exo Series Custom Cable for Extruded (UE / QDC / Unique Melody)
> Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
> Braid: Round
> Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
> ...


Hey, a cable for extruded connectors. I don't see those very often, despite UE, QDC and Unique Melody making amazing IEMs. (I love the UE18+ Pro!) Most people I know seem to force regular 2-pin connectors.

Have you already looked into the new 4-pin, 2-in-1 cable design Unique Melody has come up with? I still don't know if I would consider it a brilliant idea or a pain in the proverbial when considering aftermarket cables.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for MMCX
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: Gold Aluminum
Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian Series Custom Cable for Extruded (Ultimate Ears / Unique Melody / QDC)
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*If you are looking to place an order with us and prefer using an alternative payment method besides PayPal, wire transfer, or money order, we are very happy to announce that we are now accepting three cryptocurrencies as payment - Bitcoin, Litecoin, and Ethereum! Simply select preferred payment method at checkout and we will provide additional instructions to complete transaction. For questions and info, email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum
Slider: Clear​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Presenting our new 2018 packaging, exclusively for custom bluetooth cables.

http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/bluetooth.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*New 2018 packaging for custom wired cables.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*We are excited to announce that all wires for custom (wired and bluetooth) cables will now be featuring our new PS insulation - a proprietary jacket that will offer noticeable improvements in durability, ergonomics and performance over the previous PE insulation. 

Order yours today at www.plussoundaudio.com or visit one of our dealers to audition. Reviews to follow soon.*​


----------



## tim0chan

PLUSSOUND said:


> *We are excited to announce that all wires for custom (wired and bluetooth) cables will now be featuring our new PS insulation - a proprietary jacket that will offer noticeable improvements in durability, ergonomics and performance over the previous PE insulation.
> 
> Order yours today at www.plussoundaudio.com or visit one of our dealers to audition. Reviews to follow soon.*​


Hopefully it's not pvc based, those harden after a while


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for JH Siren/Performance
Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Flat
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

LR+ Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)
Sleeving: Black/Silver
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Blue 3D Print
Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for MrSpeakers (Alpha/Aeon/Ether)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
LR Braid: Twist​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for Sennheiser (HD6XX)
Sleeving: Black Nylon​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Photos by Massdrop featuring our custom cables with new PS insulation.
Available now for new orders.*


----------



## ceeloChamp

So I'm in the market for a $500ish 2-pin silver cable (or any cable with a less 'warm' signature)...I was also looking for a light 4-braid option, possibly a 6, but a cable for daily use.

 I am, also, the guy who has ears that IEM cables do NOT stay behind. I love Plussound's whole thing, but I've heard the cables don't retain their shape around the ears. I also dislike using ear guides, but I love having a cable that retains the shape of my ear that I bend into it.

Do you guys offer a heatshrink ear guide option? Or are the cables always au-naturale all the time.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

PM Sent!


----------



## Wyville

Yesterday I got in the Exo Silver + Gold with new PS Insulation and I am very impressed by the improvement in the ergonomics, it is an amazingly supple cable! Early days on the sound, but initial impressions are very good: A wonderfully bright and clear sound without any signs of harshness or peakiness in the treble and a very tight and impactful bass.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Yesterday I got in the Exo Silver + Gold with new PS Insulation and I am very impressed by the improvement in the ergonomics, it is an amazingly supple cable! Early days on the sound, but initial impressions are very good: A wonderfully bright and clear sound without any signs of harshness or peakiness in the treble and a very tight and impactful bass.



I cannot say I'm not a little jealous...  my Exo Copper seems a bit plain in comparison...


----------



## Wyville

Oscar-HiFi said:


> I cannot say I'm not a little jealous...  my Exo Copper seems a bit plain in comparison...


It is indeed a very pretty cable, but I also like how Christian matched the splitter and logos on both cables with the materials used. Silver with this one, copper with yours. Really nice to see that attention to detail!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Wyville said:


> Yesterday I got in the Exo Silver + Gold with new PS Insulation and I am very impressed by the improvement in the ergonomics, it is an amazingly supple cable! Early days on the sound, but initial impressions are very good: A wonderfully bright and clear sound without any signs of harshness or peakiness in the treble and a very tight and impactful bass.



Thanks for sharing! Looking forward to hear more after you've spent some time with them!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Custom cables are available in various terminations, including 3.5mm TRS, 2.5mm TRRS, and 4.4mm TRRRS.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for Interconnect
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Configuration: 4-Pin XLR to PS Gold Plated 3.5mm​


----------



## Wyville

While working on the review I got a nice shot of a lovely pair...


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*X Series Custom Cable for IEMs. Available soon at Massdrop.*​


----------



## tim0chan

PLUSSOUND said:


> *X Series Custom Cable for IEMs. Available soon at Massdrop.*​


So excited for this, finally can have an iem cable that is thin but strong enough for daily use. What materials are offered?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

tim0chan said:


> So excited for this, finally can have an iem cable that is thin but strong enough for daily use. What materials are offered?



Thanks! The drop is now live! Copper, Silver Plated Copper, and Silver + Gold wire options will be offered.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo+ Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)
Sleeving: Black
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: Black​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for Sennheiser (HD8XX)
Sleeving: Red
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)​


----------



## pithyginger63

does the sound of the poetic series differ from that of the exo series?


----------



## tim0chan

pithyginger63 said:


> does the sound of the poetic series differ from that of the exo series?


Yes, due to the shielding. Most likely a blacker background. Other differences in not too sure


----------



## pithyginger63

tim0chan said:


> Yes, due to the shielding. Most likely a blacker background. Other differences in not too sure


thanks! is there a cables 101 thread? I'm new to the whole aftermarket cables thing


----------



## Jearly410

What is the output impedence of the Bluetooth module?


----------



## koven

Any sales coming up..?


----------



## tim0chan

pithyginger63 said:


> thanks! is there a cables 101 thread? I'm new to the whole aftermarket cables thing


Yes, there kinda is, search for high end iem cable thread by @flinkenick


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Jearly410 said:


> What is the output impedence of the Bluetooth module?



<1ohm



koven said:


> Any sales coming up..?



You just missed the latest one!



pithyginger63 said:


> thanks! is there a cables 101 thread? I'm new to the whole aftermarket cables thing



Feel free to email or PM us if you have any questions or looking for suggestions/recommendations.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Focal / Denon / Sony / Beyerdynamic)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*





iLounge.com has given our Exo bluetooth cable a 'RECOMMENDED' rating. Reviewer Guido Gabriele concludes, "The Plussound Exo looks great, with its high-quality materials and distinctly custom feel. Its price (especially after upgrades) may be surprising to those who have never shopped for custom audio cables, but we think this entry-level model easily justifies the cost. The Exo is a great example of what’s possible with a detachable cable and a little ingenuity."

Full review at http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/reviews/entry/plussound-exo-bluetooth-cable*​


----------



## KLK2A1

Really lovin' my Exo Copper with the new PS insulation. So supple, like an overcooked noodle. Thanks Christian!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

KLK2A1 said:


> Really lovin' my Exo Copper with the new PS insulation. So supple, like an overcooked noodle. Thanks Christian!



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for Sennheiser (HD6XX)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Check back soon for special announcements.*

www.plussoundaudio.com​


----------



## ostewart

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Check back soon for special announcements.*
> 
> www.plussoundaudio.com​



Hum... Looks interesting, maybe another cable to review


----------



## tim0chan

ostewart said:


> Hum... Looks interesting, maybe another cable to review


Shall we take turns? XD


----------



## ostewart

tim0chan said:


> Shall we take turns? XD



Maybe it is your turn, I reviewed the exo copper recently


----------



## choisan

hope plussound updates its website sooner before i go with other cable brand.


----------



## Wyville

Just posted my review of the Exo Silver + Gold:

PlusSound Exo Silver + Gold - A Bright Clear Day


----------



## PLUSSOUND

choisan said:


> hope plussound updates its website sooner before i go with other cable brand.



PM sent.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Wyville said:


> Just posted my review of the Exo Silver + Gold:
> 
> PlusSound Exo Silver + Gold - A Bright Clear Day
> ​



Thanks for sharing and taking the time to do a write up!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Dionysian Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
LR Sleeving: Black
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## Deezel177

Hot on the heels of @Wyville's excellent review, here's my take on PlusSound's gorgeous Exo Silver + Gold. Enjoy! 

PlusSound Exo Silver + Gold - Fun'esse

* 
*​


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Hot on the heels of @Wyville's excellent review, here's my take on PlusSound's gorgeous Exo Silver + Gold. Enjoy!
> 
> PlusSound Exo Silver + Gold - Fun'esse
> 
> ...


Awesome review Daniel! Love the title, by the way, that is a really good one!  And, as always, beautiful images (I so need a macro lens ). Great to be able to compare our thoughts like this, very interesting!


----------



## Deezel177

Wyville said:


> Awesome review Daniel! Love the title, by the way, that is a really good one!  And, as always, beautiful images (I so need a macro lens ). Great to be able to compare our thoughts like this, very interesting!



Appreciate it, bud! The title took me days of deliberation... until I came up with a pun within the last 20 minutes and ran with it shamelessly.  I’d say a macro lens is an excellent investment, especially considering the size of the products we have to deal with on a day-to-day basis. Cheers, man - looking forward to your next review!


----------



## Wyville

Deezel177 said:


> Appreciate it, bud! The title took me days of deliberation... until I came up with a pun within the last 20 minutes and ran with it shamelessly.  I’d say a macro lens is an excellent investment, especially considering the size of the products we have to deal with on a day-to-day basis. Cheers, man - looking forward to your next review!


Haha! Last minute stress fuels creativity! 

Yes, I need a macro lens and a new home. Light in our London flat is extremely directional and a real pain in the proverbial. For the Exo I even ended up trying my tele lens to see if I could control the light better. I also need to come to grips with the website here, as images appear to become dull as soon as I upload them. 

Looking forward to what's next for you too!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Deezel177 said:


> Hot on the heels of @Wyville's excellent review, here's my take on PlusSound's gorgeous Exo Silver + Gold. Enjoy!
> 
> PlusSound Exo Silver + Gold - Fun'esse
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing! Great read and loving the photos posted too!


----------



## Deezel177

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! Great read and loving the photos posted too!



Thanks, Christian! I loved the product and I can't wait to see what else you've got cooking in the future.


----------



## ostewart

Wyville said:


> Awesome review Daniel! Love the title, by the way, that is a really good one!  And, as always, beautiful images (I so need a macro lens ). Great to be able to compare our thoughts like this, very interesting!



As much as I would love a macro lens, I use extension tubes with my 50mm lens for real close up stuff, others I just crop as 24mp full frame is safe enough to crop heavily whilst keeping excellent resolution 

Maybe look to see if they do macro extension tubes for your camera.

Also @PLUSSOUND the new cables are looking mighty fine


----------



## Wyville

ostewart said:


> As much as I would love a macro lens, I use extension tubes with my 50mm lens for real close up stuff, others I just crop as 24mp full frame is safe enough to crop heavily whilst keeping excellent resolution
> 
> Maybe look to see if they do macro extension tubes for your camera.
> 
> Also @PLUSSOUND the new cables are looking mighty fine


That could be an idea, I have the Canon 7D, so plenty of options there. But I am just as bad with my photography gear as I am with my audio gear, so I really do just want the Macro lens. Ideally one with a red ring ("L").


----------



## ostewart (Mar 15, 2018)

Wyville said:


> That could be an idea, I have the Canon 7D, so plenty of options there. But I am just as bad with my photography gear as I am with my audio gear, so I really do just want the Macro lens. Ideally one with a red ring ("L").



Haha  my friend is a Canon shooter with a full range of Sigma lenses, my other friend is a Nikon shooter with a mix of Sigma and Nikon lenses I believe, me well I am a Nikon guy with Nikon lenses (although if I got a macro, it would be sigma or tamron for price reasons). 

All of mine is 2nd hand, the 24-70mm was my most expensive purchase... best lens for gig photos though.


----------



## Deezel177

ostewart said:


> Haha  my friend is a Canon shooter with a full range of Sigma lenses, my other friend is a Nikon shooter with a mix of Sigma and Nikon lenses I believe, me well I am a Nikon guy with Nikon lenses (although if I got a macro, it would be sigma or tamron for price reasons).
> 
> All of mine is 2nd hand, the 24-70mm was my most expensive purchase... best lens for gig photos though.



Very true; I used a 24-70mm for the EE event and macro for the IEMs. Funnily enough, the red ring broke off my macro lens during the event - probably during the flight to Singapore. Thankfully, the only thing that ring is good for is vanity.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Plussound's new cable is reviewed on Headfonia! 
https://www.headfonia.com/review-plussound-x8-tri-copper/

Enjoy!


----------



## Wyville

WayneWoondirts said:


> Plussound's new cable is reviewed on Headfonia!
> https://www.headfonia.com/review-plussound-x8-tri-copper/
> 
> Enjoy!


Oh yes, it's Friday! Was looking forward to seeing what PlusSound had come up with and by your review it looks like a very interesting new cable! Love the braiding of it as well.


----------



## Deezel177

WayneWoondirts said:


> Plussound's new cable is reviewed on Headfonia!
> https://www.headfonia.com/review-plussound-x8-tri-copper/
> 
> Enjoy!



Good effort, Linus! @PinkyPowers will soon be uploading his review of the Tri-Copper on THL as well. I'd be interested to see how your impressions compare.


----------



## WayneWoondirts

Deezel177 said:


> Good effort, Linus! @PinkyPowers will soon be uploading his review of the Tri-Copper on THL as well. I'd be interested to see how your impressions compare.



Thanks Deezel!

Yeah I'm also interested to read about the X6...


----------



## PinkyPowers

Deezel177 said:


> Good effort, Linus! @PinkyPowers will soon be uploading his review of the Tri-Copper on THL as well. I'd be interested to see how your impressions compare.



Speaking of which...

http://theheadphonelist.com/the-power-of-three-a-review-of-the-plussound-tri-copper/


----------



## Wyville

PinkyPowers said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> http://theheadphonelist.com/the-power-of-three-a-review-of-the-plussound-tri-copper/


Great review again Pinky, always a joy to read!


----------



## audio123

World First 3-in-1 Copper Cable with 3 Copper Variants - Copper, Silver Plated Copper & Gold Plated Copper from Plussound!

https://audio123blog.wordpress.com/2018/03/16/plussound-exo-tri-copper/

Enjoy!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Introducing Tri-Copper, the first ever 3-in-1 copper based wire consisting of pure copper, silver plated copper, and gold plated copper. Featuring Type 6 Litz configuration and our new PS insulation, this very special wire provides a warm yet natural sound with open mids and smooth highs. Tri-Copper is available to order for custom wired and bluetooth cables starting today at www.plussoundaudio.com.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*More reviews on Tri-Copper are available! This time its by Aaron Sigal from Resonance Reviews who focused primarily on the build quality and aesthetics of our Exo Series model. He summarizes, "All in all I’m pretty impressed with the construction of the Tri-Copper. Plussound knows what they are doing and didn’t make a single mistake in building this cable. It’s a shining example of what “flawless” construction looks like."*

*https://medium.com/resonance-reviews/plussound-tri-copper-review-in-the-palm-of-luxury-6035dde10a6c*​


----------



## vilhelm44

PinkyPowers said:


> Speaking of which...
> 
> http://theheadphonelist.com/the-power-of-three-a-review-of-the-plussound-tri-copper/



Nice review, thanks!  Have you tried it with the Legend X?  Wondering if that would be a good pair up with the WM1Z.


----------



## PinkyPowers

Not yet.


----------



## tim0chan

PinkyPowers said:


> Not yet.


Soon maybe?


----------



## PinkyPowers

tim0chan said:


> Soon maybe?


Once I grow properly familiar with Legend X, then I can play around with cables.  I need to _truly_ know how they sound to be certain of any changes.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​


----------



## CalvinW

What is the current turnaround time?


----------



## emrelights1973

The cable that I have ordered in Black Friday did not arrive yet, after months of waiting they sent to a wrong address in my friends PayPal rather then the address that insert in order form and confirmed by email.... 

Now they need to wait and see if it will be returned and then will ship to correct address, if you agree on sending to an address and you send to a wrong one just send me another one ASAP, nooooo I have to wait 2-3 months again

So it will be a 6 months saga....

Life is good when you got the money and you don’t care what happens next!

Buyer beware


----------



## CalvinW (Mar 21, 2018)

Damn, definitely avoiding Plus sound Audio then. Just saw on their website that the turnaround is 8 weeks too. Such slow service in this day and age is just absurd


----------



## PLUSSOUND

emrelights1973 said:


> The cable that I have ordered in Black Friday did not arrive yet, after months of waiting they sent to a wrong address in my friends PayPal rather then the address that insert in order form and confirmed by email....



So sorry that the cable did not arrive. We've contacted USPS when you emailed us to find its whereabouts, however there won't be any 2-3 month wait time for replacing it. A PM has been sent to discuss the details.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

CalvinW said:


> Just saw on their website that the turnaround is 8 weeks too


It is only an estimation. Most are completed in shorter amount of time. Feel free to email or PM us to discuss what you are looking for.


----------



## pithyginger63 (Mar 22, 2018)

has anyone compared the differences between 4, 6, and 8 wire cables? I'm interested in getting a gold-plated copper but am hesitant as to which configuration I should choose. I've heard from certain sources that 6 wire cables tend to sound weird compared to 4 and 8 wire cables. Also I can't afford the 8 wire so I'm more or less comparing the 4 and 6 wire.


----------



## Wyville

pithyginger63 said:


> has anyone compared the differences between 4, 6, and 8 wire cables? I'm interested in getting a gold-plated hybrid but am hesitant as to which configuration I should choose. I've heard from certain sources that 6 wire cables tend to sound weird compared to 4 and 8 wire cables. Also I can't afford the 8 wire so I'm more or less comparing the 4 and 6 wire.


I have not had the pleasure of hearing anything other than 4-wire cables, but from what I have picked up the difference with increasing wire counts is a bit unpredictable and the only way to know what it sounds like is to make the cable and listen. So I would certainly recommend asking around for people's experiences with the specific cable you are interested in (material and configuration) and of course send Christian a message, I am sure he will do his best to help you make the right decision.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

JH Angie + Sony WM-1A + X8 Series Bluetooth Cable (using aptX codec)
​


----------



## PinkyPowers

PLUSSOUND said:


> JH Angie + Sony WM-1A + X8 Series Bluetooth Cable (using aptX codec)
> ​



Gotta admit, that's pretty cool, man!


----------



## tim0chan

PinkyPowers said:


> Gotta admit, that's pretty cool, man!


I smell a review coming


----------



## PLUSSOUND

PinkyPowers said:


> Gotta admit, that's pretty cool, man!



Thanks! It sounds good too!


----------



## Jazza517

Really appreciate the Tri Cu, now my FXA9 and Kantana are showing their true potential, though, with the 6 wire i’ve tried with Kantana, I feel the transparency is a bit much which at the end I settled for the EXO.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*"What I like about PlusSound Tri-Copper cable is that it offers a different sound characteristic relative to other cables in my review collection. 3Cu adds more rumble to the sub-bass in comparison to other cables, and in general beefs up the bass, giving low end a little more body. With mids, it takes some edge off the revealing tonality, making them sound a little smoother and more natural. And when it comes to treble, I noticed more airiness and crisper definition." - Head-fier @twister6 on our new Tri-Copper Type 6 Litz wires. 

To read the entire 2-page review, visit his website at https://twister6.com/2018/03/30/plussound-tri-copper-cable/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Rose Gold aluminum cable slider for custom wired and wireless cables. Available soon.

www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for Audeze (EL-8)
Sleeving: Black
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum
​


----------



## kubig123

Ordered this interconnect cable based on the X16 series, I'm really happy how it came out, and new cables with the ps insulation are so supple, I was surprise how flexible the cable is considering the 16 wires.

I have to thank Christian for the amazing customer service!


----------



## Wyville

kubig123 said:


> Ordered this interconnect cable based on the X16 series, I'm really happy how it came out, and new cables with the ps insulation are so supple, I was surprise how flexible the cable is considering the 16 wires.
> 
> I have to thank Christian for the amazing customer service!


_*drools*_ That stack! _*drools some more*_


----------



## vrockz

Anyone know if Plusssound audio have cables with 4-pin connector for JH iems. I only see option for 2-pin.


----------



## kubig123

vrockz said:


> Anyone know if Plusssound audio have cables with 4-pin connector for JH iems. I only see option for 2-pin.



it's not on their website, contact Christian, I'm sure if they have the right connectors they can build a cable.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

kubig123 said:


> Ordered this interconnect cable based on the X16 series, I'm really happy how it came out, and new cables with the ps insulation are so supple, I was surprise how flexible the cable is considering the 16 wires.
> 
> I have to thank Christian for the amazing customer service!



Thank you very much for the kind words! You've got a great rig there!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

vrockz said:


> Anyone know if Plusssound audio have cables with 4-pin connector for JH iems. I only see option for 2-pin.



Yes we do! Feel free to contact us on here or email for more info.



kubig123 said:


> it's not on their website, contact Christian, I'm sure if they have the right connectors they can build a cable.



Actually, it is on our website under **Cable Upgrades/Changes** listing.


----------



## kubig123

PLUSSOUND said:


> Yes we do! Feel free to contact us on here or email for more info.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it is on our website under **Cable Upgrades/Changes** listing.



Good to know, thank you to point it out!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

U12t + X6 Series​


----------



## PinkyPowers

I finally feel I've become properly acquainted with Legend X and it's stock, Ares II cable. So tonight I hooked up the plusSound Tri-Copper.

Oh, I like this pairing!

The whole sound becomes smoother and warmer. The slight treble brightness is warmed up, and the vocals are more romantic. 

Very pleasant change!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Presenting the new PS Gold Aluminum Y-Splitter for custom cables. Stay tuned for updates.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Sleeving: Silver
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## Deezel177

PLUSSOUND said:


> Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for MMCX
> Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
> Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
> Sleeving: Silver
> ...



Dang, really loving the look, Christian! I’ve never seen that sleeving colour before, and it looks super sleek and almost hybrid-like. Nice work!


----------



## hybridnut

Could anyone suggest the best matching cable with A18/U18t?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Deezel177 said:


> Dang, really loving the look, Christian! I’ve never seen that sleeving colour before, and it looks super sleek and almost hybrid-like. Nice work!



Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

hybridnut said:


> Could anyone suggest the best matching cable with A18/U18t?



What are you looking for specifically? If you can PM or email us, we can provide some recommendations for you.


----------



## hybridnut

PLUSSOUND said:


> What are you looking for specifically? If you can PM or email us, we can provide some recommendations for you.


I'm looking for more low end while still maintain the soundstage, mid, treble. Could u pls help suggest the proper cable upgrade?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

hybridnut said:


> I'm looking for more low end while still maintain the soundstage, mid, treble. Could u pls help suggest the proper cable upgrade?



Absolutely. We've sent a PM with some info.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Both PS Gold Aluminum Y-Splitter and PS Rose Gold Aluminum Slider are now available for custom cables!
*
*www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## ezekiel77

Hi guys, just sharing pics of an ultrashort 4.4mm balanced female to 3.5mm SE male adapter that I ordered from Christian.


----------



## Deezel177

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi guys, just sharing pics of an ultrashort 4.4mm balanced female to 3.5mm SE male adapter that I ordered from Christian.



Whoa, that's awesome, man! I've been looking for one of those for my mixing console. I'll be sure to give Christian an e-mail soon.


----------



## pithyginger63

ezekiel77 said:


> Hi guys, just sharing pics of an ultrashort 4.4mm balanced female to 3.5mm SE male adapter that I ordered from Christian.


oooo, im interested, how much is it?


----------



## ezekiel77

pithyginger63 said:


> oooo, im interested, how much is it?


Think about $75. It's on the website, but no pics of this particular one. So thought I'd help out by showing a pic.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

pithyginger63 said:


> oooo, im interested, how much is it?





ezekiel77 said:


> Think about $75. It's on the website, but no pics of this particular one. So thought I'd help out by showing a pic.



That's correct. You'll find this configuration and others here: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html


----------



## pithyginger63

I'm still confused, how exactly does balanced connection work? is the cable in balanced and single ended any different? how come a balanced cable can be adapted to single ended? does the opposite work?


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> I'm still confused, how exactly does balanced connection work? is the cable in balanced and single ended any different? how come a balanced cable can be adapted to single ended? does the opposite work?



Roughly speaking - and this is somewhat a combination of stuff I learned in college plus bits and pieces of information I've gleamed from across the web - balanced means each signal has a separate ground. Unbalanced would be comprised of a left signal, a right signal and a shared ground, while balanced connections have a left signal, a left ground, a right signal and a right ground. This means the left and right signal are independently transferred, so to speak. Now, a balanced connection can be converted into single-ended simply by connecting the left and right grounds together. On the other hand, you can't convert single-ended to balanced because you can't "split" the unified ground into left and right grounds.


----------



## pithyginger63

Deezel177 said:


> Now, a balanced connection can be converted into single-ended simply by connecting the left and right grounds together. On the other hand, you can't convert single-ended to balanced because you can't "split" the unified ground into left and right grounds.


therefore (im guessing) i should get a balanced cable (for futureproofing) and adapt it to single-ended?


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> therefore (im guessing) i should get a balanced cable (for futureproofing) and adapt it to single-ended?



That's a good idea if you plan to use a balanced DAP most of the time.


----------



## pithyginger63

Deezel177 said:


> That's a good idea if you plan to use a balanced DAP most of the time.


i see, i was thinking of getting a pentaconn cable, i'm hoping that it becomes the "standard" input overtime (will it?). i didn't know you could adapt it to SE 3.5mm until now


----------



## Deezel177

pithyginger63 said:


> i see, i was thinking of getting a pentaconn cable, i'm hoping that it becomes the "standard" input overtime (will it?). i didn't know you could adapt it to SE 3.5mm until now



I personally favour it over 2.5mm because of its rigidity and size, and I own a Sony DAP so it’s really a no-brainer. Lotoo and Sennheiser (among others I don’t know about, probably) have since adopted it, so it’s a good investment to make.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

8-wire Apollonian+ Series Custom Cable for JH Audio (4-pin, Adjusters)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

64 Audio Tia Forte x AK SP1000 x PS X8 Series​


----------



## ceeloChamp

Any chance you can tell me how the exo tri-copper pairs with those fourtes?


----------



## kubig123

PLUSSOUND said:


> 64 Audio Tia Forte x AK SP1000 x PS X8 Series​



Luxurious!!!


----------



## Wyville

PLUSSOUND said:


> 64 Audio Tia Forte x AK SP1000 x PS X8 Series​


Oh my, that looks gorgeous! I am still really curious about the Fourte. With the stock cable they might not be entirely suited to my sensitivities, but I always imagine that with the right cable and DAP it would be possible to achieve a really special sound.


----------



## PinkyPowers

ceeloChamp said:


> Any chance you can tell me how the exo tri-copper pairs with those fourtes?



Twister6 liked the pairing. I didn't, so much. I probably should give it more time.

But ultimately, it depends on how you want to change the sound. For me, I'm always trying to push Fourté to it's ultimate potential of soundstage, clarity and transparency, since those are its strengths.

Now, Kaiser Encore also has those strengths, but since it's a bit harsh and thin-sounding, I'm always trying to push it in the other direction, to make it smoother and more musical. Tri-Copper is perfect for that.

I've also fallen madly in love with Empire Ears Legend X using Tri-Copper. It's strengths are already smoothness, warmth and musicality, and I find this cable to help it reach its own potential.


----------



## ceeloChamp

PinkyPowers said:


> Twister6 liked the pairing. I didn't, so much. I probably should give it more time.
> 
> But ultimately, it depends on how you want to change the sound. For me, I'm always trying to push Fourté to it's ultimate potential of soundstage, clarity and transparency, since those are its strengths.
> 
> ...



I'm tying to find the perfect balance between a bit of smoothness/warmth and the fourtes natural clarity/brightness (which I love). I'm using the Leonidas with the DX200 AMP 4s, which you recommended, and I think that is going to be a tough combo to beat.

I am also loving the Legend X with a bit warmer cables, currently I'm using the Ares II+ and it sounds pretty good, I'm excited to hear how the tri-copper sizes up against that.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

64 Audio Tia Trio x PS Exo Series​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0,78mm
Wire: Tri-Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Cables with Tri-Copper wires are available to audition and purchase from selected dealers. More on the way soon!*​


----------



## alphanumerix1 (May 7, 2018)

Can someone Recommend a cable for my akt8ie mkii.

Portable/on the go use focus on staging resolution clarity sparkle in the highs.

Maybe silver plated copper? Any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Deezel177

alphanumerix1 said:


> Can someone Recommend a cable for my akt8ie mkii.
> 
> Portable/on the go use focus on staging resolution clarity sparkle in the highs.
> 
> ...



For those aspects, the Silver+Gold would be perfect!


----------



## alphanumerix1 (May 7, 2018)

Deezel177 said:


> For those aspects, the Silver+Gold would be perfect!



I was actually reading your review funny that. I wanted to keep it below 300 or less.

Probably has been explained but what characteristics does the pure copper and spc cables present?

Iirc the stock cable for the t8iemkII is pure silver. I'd assume either or would be better than stock (quality wise)


----------



## Deezel177

alphanumerix1 said:


> I was actually reading your review funny that. I wanted to keep it below 300 or less.
> 
> Probably has been explained but what characteristics does the pure copper and spc cables present?
> 
> Iirc the stock cable for the t8iemkII is pure silver. I'd assume either or would be better than stock (quality wise)



Well, not all wires of a certain metallic composite sound the same. For example, PWAudio's single-crystal silver cable is warmer and mellower-sounding, while Effect Audio's pure silver is lightly bass-enhanced, upper-midrange-shy and linear in the treble, etc. The common characteristics of copper are warmer and bass-focused presentations and SPC is generally peaky and V-shaped IIRC. But, PlusSound's specific brands of copper and SPC may be different, so I'd advise against forming your opinion based on the metal alone. If you're looking for something below $300 with those characteristics, the Echo+ Copper just might do the trick. It's decently clean, rumbly in the sub-bass and less bright in tone compared to the Silver + Gold. Though, its stage probably isn't as open as the Silver + Gold's, due to the relatively calm treble.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Deezel177 said:


> Well, not all wires of a certain metallic composite sound the same. For example, PWAudio's single-crystal silver cable is warmer and mellower-sounding, while Effect Audio's pure silver is lightly bass-enhanced, upper-midrange-shy and linear in the treble, etc. The common characteristics of copper are warmer and bass-focused presentations and SPC is generally peaky and V-shaped IIRC. But, PlusSound's specific brands of copper and SPC may be different, so I'd advise against forming your opinion based on the metal alone. If you're looking for something below $300 with those characteristics, the Echo+ Copper just might do the trick. It's decently clean, rumbly in the sub-bass and less bright in tone compared to the Silver + Gold. Though, its stage probably isn't as open as the Silver + Gold's, due to the relatively calm treble.



Thank you for the reply and explaination good information to know. I should of been more clear and added that I was more referring to plussounds versions of those cables my apologies. Maybe plussound can chime in on that. Also thanks for the recommendation I shall have a look.


----------



## PinkyPowers

I would also recommend the X-Series 2-wire Gold-Plated Copper. Super light, and perfect for on-the-go.

Maybe not as bright and and sparkly as you think you need, but I'd wager you'll love it.


----------



## Deezel177

PinkyPowers said:


> I would also recommend the X-Series 2-wire Gold-Plated Copper. Super light, and perfect for on-the-go.
> 
> Maybe not as bright and and sparkly as you think you need, but I'd wager you'll love it.



Good point, man! @alphanumerix1, you should consider getting an X-Series version of the Silver + Gold. I expect it not to perform as well in treble extension - and, therefore, staging - but it should cover most of your needs at exactly your budget. You can always then ask Christian to turn it into an Exo variant some time down the line.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## koven

GPC is gorgeous! I'm patiently waiting next sale...


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for Dual 2.5mm (HiFiMan / Oppo)
Sleeving: Black / Red
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## pithyginger63

koven said:


> GPC is gorgeous! I'm patiently waiting next sale...


any hint when it is?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*If you've been eyeing our Gold Plated Hybrid cables, two ready to ship units have just been added on our website. Get yours before they are gone!
*
*http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/readytoship.html*​


----------



## pithyginger63

what does the gold plated hybrid x8 sound like?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

pithyginger63 said:


> what does the gold plated hybrid x8 sound like?



Here are a few reviews we were able to find on gold plated hybrid for you:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-gold-plated-hybrid-litz-exo-cable.22542/reviews
http://zettaiaudio.blogspot.com/2017/04/plussound-x-series-hybrid-cable.html
https://www.spill.hk/headphones/plusSound-Gold-Plated-Hybrid-Type-6-Litz-review (Use Google Translate for English)


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​*Headfonics has published their take on our latest Tri-Copper wire! Reviewer Marcus had this to say about ideal pairings, "The Tri-Copper is a super easy cable in terms of which IEMs ideally pair with it. Any IEM with a peaky top-end, lean low-end, neutral or sterile mids will get a nice injection of additional warmth and body as well as taper down any treble peppiness."*

*Full review is available at https://headfonics.com/2018/05/plussound-tri-copper-cable-review/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X16 Series Custom Cable for Focal (Utopia)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Square
Termination: PS Gold Plated 6.3mm (1/4")
Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum​


----------



## koven

pithyginger63 said:


> any hint when it is?



Maybe @PLUSSOUND can answer that for us...


----------



## PLUSSOUND

koven said:


> Maybe @PLUSSOUND can answer that for us...



If there is a special or discount, we will be sure to post it here and on social sites.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​

*"If the Exo wouldn’t be on our Recommended Accessories list already, the GPS Exo would have taken a placed there in a heart beat. It offers great ergonomics. Wonderful resolution, very enjoyable mids and a sparkly top end to finish it off. The gold plated silver Exo matches well with many monitors of mine and I am sure it will become a good sparring partner for many more." - Linus on Exo Series with Gold Plated Silver Type 6 Litz wires. 

Full review at https://www.headfonia.com/review-plussound-exo-gps/*​


----------



## ThomasHK

Very interested in the Plussoun bluetooth product. 

@PLUSSOUND  apologies if this has been covered already, but I wanted to get some clarity on the system architecture of this product.


What BT solution is being used here? CSR8670?
Does it have a separate Dac/amp solution or are the earphones powered directly from the BT solution HP out
If yes for (2), what is it? 
If yes for (2) what is the output impedance? 
Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ThomasHK said:


> Very interested in the Plussoun bluetooth product.
> 
> @PLUSSOUND  apologies if this has been covered already, but I wanted to get some clarity on the system architecture of this product.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your interest. PM has been sent!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Introducing our special A2DC connectors for Audio-Technica In Ear Monitors. Features cryo treated high quality copper based contacts in gold plating, aluminum shell, and signature screw design for optimal conductivity and reliability. Now available for custom cables and DIY.

http://plussoundaudio.com/customcables/inearmonitor.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Presenting the new PS HD8XX connectors featuring unique cryo treated high quality copper based body and contacts in gold plating, PEEK insulator, anodized aluminum shell, and signature screw design for optimal conductivity and reliability. Available for custom cables and DIY. 

http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/headphone.html*​


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Presenting the new PS HD8XX connectors featuring unique cryo treated high quality copper based body and contacts in gold plating, PEEK insulator, anodized aluminum shell, and signature screw design for optimal conductivity and reliability. Available for custom cables and DIY.
> 
> http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/headphone.html*​



Any pictures of the bottom opening for the cable entry, and also the solder tabs? 

The original HD800 connectors are not fun to work with.


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Just recieved gold plated silver exo for my campfire audio atlas. Item shippen right on schedule on the 8th week. The wait was worth it. This is by far the best built cable that I have in my possesion.


----------



## pithyginger63

Audiophonicalistic said:


> Just recieved gold plated silver exo for my campfire audio atlas. Item shippen right on schedule on the 8th week. The wait was worth it. This is by far the best built cable that I have in my possesion.


what was the stock cable on the atlas? how would you describe the sound changes?


----------



## Audiophonicalistic (Jun 7, 2018)

Stock cable was what came with atlas, its an excellent cable as well especially for stock. Ive only listened to plussound for a little bit but first impressions is it brings out the mids. The mids sound more lush and smooth than before making it pretty awesome for vocals and instruments. Listening to solarstone new album; trance genre. Once I have some more time ill be able to better compare but right now these mids are awesome!

I might add the atlas is best without memory wire and this plussound doesnt have any so you can easily wear it down or up.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Any pictures of the bottom opening for the cable entry, and also the solder tabs?
> 
> The original HD800 connectors are not fun to work with.



We will post them later on our website, but the exit hole is 6.5mm just like the rest of our plugs and contacts are open, making it much more easier to work with.



Audiophonicalistic said:


> Just recieved gold plated silver exo for my campfire audio atlas. Item shippen right on schedule on the 8th week. The wait was worth it. This is by far the best built cable that I have in my possesion.



Thanks so much for sharing! Enjoy!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X16 Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Square
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum​


----------



## koven

Audiophonicalistic said:


> Just recieved gold plated silver exo for my campfire audio atlas. Item shippen right on schedule on the 8th week. The wait was worth it. This is by far the best built cable that I have in my possesion.



Post pics!


----------



## Wyville

As I am getting closer to finishing my review of the Empire Ears Phantom, it is cable rolling time. Today is PlusSound day for the Phantom and I love listening to violin solos with this pairing. ...and it just looks really pretty.


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Favorite part of the day. First thing in the morning.


----------



## pithyginger63

Audiophonicalistic said:


> Favorite part of the day. First thing in the morning.


my god its pretty


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for Extruded (UE/QDC)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## Blommen

Are you guys going to be at can-jam London this summer? I am really interested in checking out your Bluetooth solutions for iems. And your cables in general


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Blommen said:


> Are you guys going to be at can-jam London this summer? I am really interested in checking out your Bluetooth solutions for iems. And your cables in general



Thanks for your interest. It's TBD at the moment.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*A number of custom cables have just been added to our Ready to Ship section. All units are available to order starting today!
*
*http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/readytoship.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Sony / Beyerdynamic / Focal)
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Chrome)
Slider: PS Aluminum (Silver)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Presenting the newly revised 2.5mm mono connectors for Oppo, Sennheiser, HiFiMan, and Audioquest. Now with signature screw design, PEEK insulation, and high conductive gold plated base metal. Available for custom cables, as well as DIY.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Check out Alex Twister's review on the oBravo RA IEM paired with our X Series cable featuring gold plated copper type 6 litz wires and the latest PS insulation.

Here's an excerpt: "[T]his specific PlusSound GPC cable doesn’t just improve the looks and the ergonomics, I was also able to hear some improvements in sound performance."

Full review at https://twister6.com/2018/06/19/obravo-ra-c-cu/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
Wire: Tri-Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## pithyginger63

will there be a chrome slider at some point?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

pithyginger63 said:


> will there be a chrome slider at some point?



It is possible. No guarantees though.


----------



## ostewart

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks for your interest. It's TBD at the moment.



I only have an Exo Copper that I can take to CanJam London. But it has the old insulation. Would you be able to send me a bluetooth cable with 2-pin connectors?

@Blommen if Plussound are willing to send me a bluetooth cable, I would happily bring it with me.


----------



## Blommen

ostewart said:


> I only have an Exo Copper that I can take to CanJam London. But it has the old insulation. Would you be able to send me a bluetooth cable with 2-pin connectors?
> 
> @Blommen if Plussound are willing to send me a bluetooth cable, I would happily bring it with me.



Very kind of you sir, thanks! 
Unfortunately my gf has called veto on our trip to London as she thinks that us saving up for the wedding next year is more important.

I can't win that argument


----------



## ostewart

Blommen said:


> Very kind of you sir, thanks!
> Unfortunately my gf has called veto on our trip to London as she thinks that us saving up for the wedding next year is more important.
> 
> I can't win that argument



Fair play to her  my other half didn't want me going both days but I have to for work.

@PLUSSOUND no need to worry about the cable unless anyone else wants to try one


----------



## Deezel177

Blommen said:


> Very kind of you sir, thanks!
> Unfortunately my gf has called veto on our trip to London as she thinks that us saving up for the wedding next year is more important.
> 
> I can't win that argument



Congrats, my friend!


----------



## Wyville

Blommen said:


> Very kind of you sir, thanks!
> Unfortunately my gf has called veto on our trip to London as she thinks that us saving up for the wedding next year is more important.
> 
> I can't win that argument


Congratulations! 

Funny how different things can be. My wife was happy for us to get married on a suitable Monday morning with five guests: both parents and one sister (the other sister was taking care of dogs in Greece and we considered that more important) and on Tuesday we were back to work. Our honeymoon was a year and a half later when we went to the very luxurious Banff Springs Hotel in Canada... because my wife happened to have a conference there.


----------



## Blommen

ostewart said:


> Fair play to her  my other half didn't want me going both days *but I have to for work*.
> 
> @PLUSSOUND no need to worry about the cable unless anyone else wants to try one



Nice one!  



Deezel177 said:


> Congrats, my friend!



Thank you Daniel! 



Wyville said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Funny how different things can be. My wife was happy for us to get married on a suitable Monday morning with five guests: both parents and one sister (the other sister was taking care of dogs in Greece and we considered that more important) and on Tuesday we were back to work. Our honeymoon was a year and a half later when we went to the very luxurious Banff Springs Hotel in Canada... because my wife happened to have a conference there.



Thanks man! It's not that we are doing a luxurious wedding, we just want to have a great party with food and alcohol for everyone of ours friends and family.

Back on topic, I'll probably order a bluetooth cable from plussound when Black Friday comes around as I am not that much in a hurry...


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Reviewer @ryanjsoo has published his detailed take on our Exo Series cable with Tri-Copper Type 6 Litz wires. His verdict? "It’s a cable that combines very natural, complete notes with high resolving power all set to a clean yet background. Plussound’s new insulation is also an enormous step up from their previous designs, in fact, I would consider their cables to now be among the most ergonomic on the market. They’re impossibly compliant yet don’t harden over time as some competitors do and Plussound’s level of finish is excellent."

Full read at https://everydaylistening.net/2018/06/26/plussound-exo-tri-copper-review-spirited/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD6XX)
Sleeving: Blue
Braid: Round
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for A2DC (Audio-Technica)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Clear 3D Print
Slider: Clear​


----------



## pithyginger63

@PLUSSOUND If I were to buy a cable now with one termination, would you reterminate it to other connectors if I were to send back the cable some day far in the future? It feels awkward to buy a cable with a termination that I don't have any devices for.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

pithyginger63 said:


> @PLUSSOUND If I were to buy a cable now with one termination, would you reterminate it to other connectors if I were to send back the cable some day far in the future? It feels awkward to buy a cable with a termination that I don't have any devices for.



Yeah, absolutely! We do this regularly as many change their setup, decide to go balanced, etc. If you ever need to change connectors or termination, just contact us anytime in the future and we will help you out.


----------



## pithyginger63

If theres ever chrome slider, notify me immediately, I'll be purchasing a cable


----------



## alphanumerix1

pithyginger63 said:


> If theres ever chrome slider, notify me immediately, I'll be purchasing a cable



1+


----------



## PLUSSOUND

pithyginger63 said:


> If theres ever chrome slider, notify me immediately, I'll be purchasing a cable





alphanumerix1 said:


> 1+



Will do, thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for Massdrop x Foster TH-X00
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## cathee

Can anyone shed some light on the general characteristics of the different materials? 

Thinking about getting some 4.4mm cables for my headphones/IEMS to use with the new iBasso AMP8.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! Or if someone can point me to some literature to read on cable materials that would help too!


----------



## Wyville

cathee said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the general characteristics of the different materials?
> 
> Thinking about getting some 4.4mm cables for my headphones/IEMS to use with the new iBasso AMP8.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Or if someone can point me to some literature to read on cable materials that would help too!


http://www.plussoundaudio.com/about.html

You can scroll down and toggle between specs and info on the different materials. Also be sure to talk to Christian, he's a great guy and will certainly do his best to find you the most suitable material.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

cathee said:


> Can anyone shed some light on the general characteristics of the different materials?
> 
> Thinking about getting some 4.4mm cables for my headphones/IEMS to use with the new iBasso AMP8.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! Or if someone can point me to some literature to read on cable materials that would help too!



Feel free to drop us a line anytime for questions or recommendations!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Westone)
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## emrelights1973

Any suggestions for Utopia with sp1000 and WM1Z? I am interested in massdrop ones

X6 or x8 and which material for utopia combos....

Too confusing for a old man


----------



## PLUSSOUND

emrelights1973 said:


> Any suggestions for Utopia with sp1000 and WM1Z? I am interested in massdrop ones
> 
> X6 or x8 and which material for utopia combos....
> 
> Too confusing for a old man



PM has just been sent!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for MMCX (Westone)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## bvng3540

PLUSSOUND said:


> X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Westone)
> Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
> Braid: Square
> LR Braid: Round
> ...



Picture doesn't do justice as this cable look gorgeous in real life, it one of the best looking cable I ever owned


----------



## bvng3540

Next to EA Leonidas


----------



## PLUSSOUND

bvng3540 said:


> Picture doesn't do justice as this cable look gorgeous in real life, it one of the best looking cable I ever owned



Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Micro Series Adapters
Left: 2.5mm TRRS to PS 4.4mm TRRRS
Right: 3.5mm TRRS to PS 4.4mm TRRRS​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian Series Custom Cable for FitEar
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black / Red
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: Black​


----------



## Wyville

PLUSSOUND said:


> Poetic Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
> Braid: Round
> Sleeving: Black / Red
> Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
> ...


That’s a really nice cable. I quite like the look of the Poetic series, colourful (if you want it, but stealth black looks kickass too) and durable.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Wyville said:


> That’s a really nice cable. I quite like the look of the Poetic series, colourful (if you want it, but stealth black looks kickass too) and durable.



Yeah it is. It looks so great in person that we just had to take a photo of it!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for Audeze (LCD)
Connectors: LE Carbon Fiber
Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 6.3mm
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## NaiveSound

I recently got the tri copper, while beautiful and sounds great, I find it a little bright for me. 

I'm looking for a cable that has a mids forward sound, and no treble lift


----------



## PLUSSOUND

NaiveSound said:


> I recently got the tri copper, while beautiful and sounds great, I find it a little bright for me.
> 
> I'm looking for a cable that has a mids forward sound, and no treble lift



We've sent a PM!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin
Sleeving: Dark Brown
Sliders: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## kdl0123

I'm looking for a cable that has a forward warm vocal and better instrument separation.
Which cable will fit?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

kdl0123 said:


> I'm looking for a cable that has a forward warm vocal and better instrument separation.
> Which cable will fit?



We've got several options for you. A PM has been sent to discuss further.


----------



## NaiveSound

I'm looking for a mid forward signature cable


----------



## PLUSSOUND

NaiveSound said:


> I'm looking for a mid forward signature cable



Replied to your PM!


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Aug 22, 2018)

*





We've just added three new ready to ship items on our website: Exo for HD6XX, Exo BT for JH 4-Pin (SOLD OUT), and X6 BT for MMCX (SOLD OUT). 

Available to order at http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/readytoship.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

LR Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Final Audio / Beyerdynamic / Sony)
Sleeving: White
Termination: PS Gold Plated 6.3mm
Y-Splitter: PS Blue 3D Printed​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM
Sleeving: Red
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## NaiveSound

The shrink wrap got faded rather easily  what can I do to mask it...


----------



## bvng3540

NaiveSound said:


> The shrink wrap got faded rather easily  what can I do to mask it...


Easy fix, I should have do it for you before send it to you


----------



## NaiveSound

bvng3540 said:


> Easy fix, I should have do it for you before send it to you


Well the words on it are wearing off, the shrink wrap can't fix that  
I guess it's made with cheap ink/paint /whatever  
How do I remove the rest off


----------



## PLUSSOUND

NaiveSound said:


> The shrink wrap got faded rather easily  what can I do to mask it...





NaiveSound said:


> Well the words on it are wearing off, the shrink wrap can't fix that



Branding is hot stamped, so while they are more durable than thermal, they can wear off if rubbed.


----------



## NaiveSound

PLUSSOUND said:


> Branding is hot stamped, so while they are more durable than thermal, they can wear off if rubbed.


Ok so I guess I'll just rub it off... Wish it wasn't so


----------



## Geared4me

Looks like normal wear and tear. You were probably rubbing it when you plugged and unplugged your cable. I don't know of anything that is permanent on shrink wrap. If it isn't meant to aid in the strain relief you could just remove it completely.


----------



## NaiveSound

PLUSSOUND said:


> Branding is hot stamped, so while they are more durable than thermal, they can wear off if rubbed.


Is the shrink wrap removable or does it hold something in place?   Additionally how can I quickly remove the branding on top of the shrink wrap?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

NaiveSound said:


> Is the shrink wrap removable or does it hold something in place?   Additionally how can I quickly remove the branding on top of the shrink wrap?



We've sent a PM to help you out.


----------



## NaiveSound

Thanks I appreciate you guys


----------



## Bazirker

I bought a pair of these for my Unique Melody Merlin's (yeah, they're old, but also great) and use with my Pixel 2.

Pros:
- I received exactly what I ordered, in a time frame slightly faster than what was anticipated
- build quality is excellent
- looks amazing
- the two-pin socket fits perfectly in my CIEM's; nice and snug, but not hard to insert or remove
- some have complained about the loud beeping; the fix for lowing the beeping volume presented by Plussound elsewhere in this thread does work, and at least so far, has been persistent. I have no issues with loud, painful beeping.
- easy pairing, which has so far worked as expected
- sound quality: these sound pretty good, meeting my expectations for audio quality with aptX. The character of my headphones is definitely preserved. More below in the "cons" section.
- does work for phone calls, although I have only used this once and can't thoroughly evaluate

Cons:
- as described by others, there is a bit of a hiss with my sensitive (12 ohm) IEM's. I do not finding this problematic as I purchased this cable for my IEM's which I use in public, so there is already background noise and darkness is not required. I have definitely heard louder hiss with these IEM's on other amps, so for me, this is fine.
- Bluetooth 4.2 with aptX. Because of these technical limitations, there is less latency than with SBC, but there is still enough latency that these aren't great for gaming. The sound lag is tolerable, but definitely noticable. Additionally, the sound quality is what one would expect for aptX; clearly not as good as wired with a good amp, with some less in fidelity, sound stage, and detail. I put this in the cons section in hopes that a future revision might adopt Bluetooth 5.0 and/or higher quality audio codecs like aptX HD, LDAC, and so on, but honestly, the SQ is slightly better than I was anticipating given aptX.
- Uses a micro USB plug. Come on, this ain't 2015, upgrade to USB-C!

Overall, I'm pretty happy, and got exactly what I expected/hoped for. I know the "cons" section above looks long, but it really isn't; if you are looking for a way to Bluetootherize your IEM's for working out, use in public, etc, these are a great choice and get the job done in style. If you want to preserve the highest of audiophile-quality experiences, don't get this, as there is a loss in SQ (which should be expected; you're buying something using aptX!) The SQ is better than I expected, and is competitive with the SQ I get using the Pixel 2 included USB-C dongle. I would definitely buy these again.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Thanks for sharing your impressions @Bazirker!


----------



## bvng3540

bvng3540 said:


>



@PLUSSOUND highly recommend using that clear sleeve as it prevent the letter and your logo from rub off and also look good as well, I used on one of your cable see picture


----------



## pithyginger63

bvng3540 said:


> @PLUSSOUND highly recommend using that clear sleeve as it prevent the letter and your logo from rub off and also look good as well, I used on one of your cable see picture


oof, i had the logos on either ear rub off from me being stupid and sanding down a little bit of my earphones with the cable in


----------



## PLUSSOUND

bvng3540 said:


> [ATTACH=full]2543903[/ATTACH]




Nicely done! We can also do this upon request at checkout or via email.


----------



## pithyginger63

The black rubber thing on my ear pieces is coming loose, could I just take a blowdryer to it to tighten it again? @PLUSSOUND


----------



## PLUSSOUND

pithyginger63 said:


> The black rubber thing on my ear pieces is coming loose, could I just take a blowdryer to it to tighten it again? @PLUSSOUND



Yes you can.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for Dual 2.5mm (HiFiMan / Audioquest / Oppo)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## productred

Hey Christian & folks,

I have a PS silver+gold with UE connectors lying around for a while and now I have a couple of candidates to pair it with.

BIG question: how do you guys at Plussound align the polarity of the 2 pins in the UE connector? is it front + / rear - or front - /rear +?  Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

productred said:


> Hey Christian & folks,
> 
> I have a PS silver+gold with UE connectors lying around for a while and now I have a couple of candidates to pair it with.
> 
> BIG question: how do you guys at Plussound align the polarity of the 2 pins in the UE connector? is it front + / rear - or front - /rear +?  Thanks!



We've sent a PM!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Sony / Focal / Beyerdynamic)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Stay tuned for the unveiling at www.plussoundaudio.com and social sites.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX 
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## bvng3540

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Stay tuned for the unveiling at www.plussoundaudio.com and social sites.*​


Come on, stop teasing already


----------



## PLUSSOUND

bvng3540 said:


> Come on, stop teasing already



Sorry, but it will be worth it!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for Dual 2.5mm
Sleeving: Red
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD6XX)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Blue 3D Printed
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD8XX)
Braid: Flat
Sleeving: Blue
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*









Presenting the all-new accessory set included with custom cable and IEM purchases! Each order now comes with the following items: 
*
*1. Accessories Box*: *Durable and transportable. It can be taken out of the premium box and go anywhere with all the essential accessories inside. *Included with Priority and Express shipments.
*2. Amplifier Band: *Has been part of every purchase for several years, and we will continue to offer it as part of this new set. It is intended to keep DAP and amplifier bundled together. ​*3. Leather Cable Band: *Keeps your new custom cable organized. Made out of real leather and handcrafted in-house.
*4. Microfiber Cloth: *Custom designed to keep your wires and connectors clean from any dirt and moisture. 
*5. Cleaning Tool: *Normally used for IEMs, these are useful to keep connectors clean and removing any material that may affect connection between your IEMs/headphones and cable.​*
Accessory set begins shipping with September orders. Order yours today and select PRIORITY or EXPRESS for shipping to receive our premium packaging for the ultimate unboxing experience!

Please contact us at sales@plussoundaudio.com for any questions.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

LR Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD8XX)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 6.3mm
Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Printed​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Chrome Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for FitEar
Wire: Gold Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## ExpatinJapan

PlusSound X-Series with Tri-Copper Type 6 Litz wires - unboxing


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Oct 15, 2018)

​


*
We've just added FIVE new ready to ship items on our website!

1. Micro Series MMCX to 2-Pin Adapter (Only 2 available)
2. Micro Series 3.5mm TRRS to 2.5mm TRRS Adapter (Only 1 available)
3. Exo Series for Single Sided 3.5mm (Only 1 available)
4. Exo Series for Sony MDR-EX (Only 1 available)
5. Echo+ Series for 2-Pin/CIEM (Only 1 available)*​
*
Be sure to check back tomorrow for a special new offering in both custom cables and ready to ship sections!
*
*http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/readytoship.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*

 

We are pleased to announce that we can now offer wired and bluetooth custom cables with the latest UE IPX connectors! To order, be sure to select the option "IPX (Ultimate Ears)" under connector.


 


In addition, we've added an Exo IPX cable to our READY TO SHIP section. There is only one unit available, so act fast!
*
*www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## KuroKitsu

@PLUSSOUND 
Been looking at your cables in search of something with more durable construction. 

I'm currently considering the Tri-Copper and Gold Plated Silver in X8 (Either) or Exo (1 of each). My understanding is that the Tri Copper pairs better with more neutral monitors while the GPS pairs better with warmer monitors.

Would you recommend one over the other in the X8 configuration as a good fits with any monitor cable? 

In the case of the Exo, do they simply offer a less refined version of the X8's signature, or does it change things up a bit like Effect Audio's 8 wire Lionheart?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Thanks for your interest @KuroKitsu! PM with details has been sent!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for Sennheiser (HD8XX)
Sleeving: Black/Burgundy
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## tim0chan

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks for your interest @KuroKitsu! PM with details has been sent!


It would be great if U could share your reply here in the thread as well as there seems to be quite a bit of confusion regarding the lineup


----------



## PJBrownSkin

Hi @PLUSSOUND, looking for a balanced cable for my UE Reference Remastered (IPX). What would be a good pairing from your lineup? Currently looking at the Exo GPS. Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

tim0chan said:


> It would be great if U could share your reply here in the thread as well as there seems to be quite a bit of confusion regarding the lineup



We prefer a one-on-one approach to better respond to personal questions. If you are confused about our lineup, please feel free to drop a PM our way to discuss, however email is the best way to get a fast response.



PJBrownSkin said:


> Hi @PLUSSOUND, looking for a balanced cable for my UE Reference Remastered (IPX). What would be a good pairing from your lineup? Currently looking at the Exo GPS. Thanks!



Exo is an excellent cable. Each wire offers unique sound characteristics, so we'll be sending a PM shortly to discuss few options you may want to consider.


----------



## KuroKitsu

tim0chan said:


> It would be great if U could share your reply here in the thread as well as there seems to be quite a bit of confusion regarding the lineup


They reply really fast, plus it helps to keep the thread clean. Ive pm'd you their response.


----------



## Bazirker

KuroKitsu said:


> They reply really fast, plus it helps to keep the thread clean. Ive pm'd you their response.



Yeah I'll second this. I hit them up on Facebook regarding my questions and they are indeed pretty fast to respond.


----------



## koven

@PLUSSOUND Will there be a Black Friday sale this year?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

koven said:


> @PLUSSOUND Will there be a Black Friday sale this year?



Can't guarantee it at this time, but If or when we decide to run any special, we usually make an announcement in advance.


----------



## KuroKitsu

So far I've only been asking questions via PM, but I have to give Plussound a nod for their customer service. Concise responses that anwser my questions directly, courteous, extremely quick responses. Arguably, the most responsive of all OEMs Ive dealt with so far.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for Extruded (UE / QDC / UM)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: Oyaide Gold Plated Right Angle
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

KuroKitsu said:


> So far I've only been asking questions via PM, but I have to give Plussound a nod for their customer service. Concise responses that anwser my questions directly, courteous, extremely quick responses. Arguably, the most responsive of all OEMs Ive dealt with so far.



Thanks so much for the kind words!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for JH Audio (4-Pin with Adjusters)
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## KuroKitsu (Oct 26, 2018)

Settled on 2 pairs of Exo: Tri-Copper and GPS on 2.5mm termination. Thanks to the excellent customer service I recieved before I even pulled the trigger, I feel that much more informed with my purchase than your average cable maker. It does make up for the lower number of reviews out there to glean info from.


----------



## Audiophonicalistic

Plussound makes some awesome cables. My next cable will probably be from them.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Audiophonicalistic said:


> Plussound makes some awesome cables. My next cable will probably be from them.


I certainly think so, since I bought 2 cables. They're definitely sturdy construction wise.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for MMCX 
Sleeving: Blue
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## KuroKitsu

Order made Friday with rush. Just informed that order is being shipped. Consider me wowed.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Now offering anodized aluminum slider in chrome for custom wired and bluetooth cables!*​


----------



## syke

PLUSSOUND said:


> X8 Series Custom Cable for Extruded (UE / QDC / UM)
> Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
> Braid: Square
> LR Braid: Twist
> ...



Dang, that's a beauty. I would really like a right angle pentaconn 4.4, I suppose you don't that as an option?


----------



## kubig123

syke said:


> Dang, that's a beauty. I would really like a right angle pentaconn 4.4, I suppose you don't that as an option?



The right angle pentaconn is a little piece of engineering, but it’s impossible to use it with a 8 wire cable, there is no space to accommodate 8 wires without the risk to damage them.


----------



## deafdoorknob

@PLUSSOUND any idea what is the impedance of your x8 copper cables? and any chance of getting it sleeved in black fabric a la echo series? thx


----------



## deafdoorknob

kubig123 said:


> The right angle pentaconn is a little piece of engineering, but it’s impossible to use it with a 8 wire cable, there is no space to accommodate 8 wires without the risk to damage them.



afaik the sony-kimber iem cable is an 8-wire that uses a right angle 4.4mm plug.


----------



## kubig123

deafdoorknob said:


> afaik the sony-kimber iem cable is an 8-wire that uses a right angle 4.4mm plug.


That's correct, but the one that is commercially available it's a little more tricky to use.


----------



## KuroKitsu

Hopefully my cables will be delivered today. The combination of Canada Post being on strike and USPS shuffling the package around LA for 3 days has doubled the expected time. Also Canadian Border Services decided to smack me for duties UGH.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

KuroKitsu said:


> Hopefully my cables will be delivered today. The combination of Canada Post being on strike and USPS shuffling the package around LA for 3 days has doubled the expected time. Also Canadian Border Services decided to smack me for duties UGH.



We certainly hope it arrives very soon and meets your expectations!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD6XX)
Wire: Tri-Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: Dual 3-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitters: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## KuroKitsu

PLUSSOUND said:


> We certainly hope it arrives very soon and meets your expectations!


Got em today! Im on the hook for 80 bucks come next payday to my folks but they look gorgeous well built and the Tri Copper is a perfect pairing with the Zeus R. Waiting to try GPS with something.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (HiFiMan / Sony / Beyerdynamic / Focal / Final)
Braid: Round
Sleeving: Red
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Red Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum​


----------



## Wyville

This one has been with me for a while now, but I did not have the opportunity to show it off properly yet. 

X6 Tri-Copper, here paired with my Phantom...


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 7, 2018)

Micro Series Adapter
Configuration: 4.4mm TRRRS to PS 6.3mm (1/4")​


----------



## KuroKitsu

@PLUSSOUND I had a self inflicted mishap on my Exo Tri-Copper earlier near the 2 pin connector. Had some issues with the shrink wrap on the 2-pin and ended up taking if off. That left the dab of adhesive (or other material) on the top of the 2 pin, I tried taking that off to make it flush, but ended taking a piece of the cable insulation off exposing one of the cables. 

Can you fix this, and if so what is the cost? 

Also, Canada Post has asked USPS to hold international mail due to the strike. How do I arrange an alternate shipping method? (Asking incase I decide to order during Black Friday promo).


----------



## PLUSSOUND

@KuroKitsu Yeah, we can take care of it. Will send a PM shortly to iron out the details.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## emrelights1973

what would be the best choice Utopia / WM 1Z combo?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

emrelights1973 said:


> what would be the best choice Utopia / WM 1Z combo?



It depends on what you are looking for. We're sending a PM to discuss further.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## hugo poon (Nov 23, 2018)

PLUSSOUND said:


> *
> 
> We are excited to announce that we are running TWO Black Friday events this year!*​
> *Nov. 16th-20th: We have once again partnered with Massdrop to run not one, but TWO black friday offers at the same time this year! You can join and purchase an IEM cable and/or bluetooth cable (for IEMs/headphone) at 20% off retail. Both drops start TODAY and end on the 20th.
> ...


Already bought one X6 SPC and ordered another two Bluetooth cables (X6 & X8 SPC 2-pin) from the dealer in HK. Enjoying the X6 SPC much... Great work!! (waiting patiently for the X6 and X8 BT cables to arrive.)


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Linus at headfonia.com has published his review on our X Series cable featuring Silver + Gold wires!* Here's what he had to say about the cable:

*"PlusSound has created a wonderful cable with the Silver + Gold. The ergonomics of the X series accompanied with the flexibility of the PS insulation result in one of the most comfortable cables to wear at any times. It is a clear upgrade to many stock cables and still comes at an affordable price. The Silver + Gold is a cable that can match very well with a high number of monitors out there, my top picks are monitors with a slightly warmer and darker signature, which need some aid when it comes to dynamics and treble energy. PlusSound proves that a silver cable does not have to be analytically focused and can be fun sounding pleasure too."*

Here's the link to the full review: *https://www.headfonia.com/review-plussound-silver-gold/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Nov 27, 2018)

64Audio U12t x PLUSSOUND Exo Series​


----------



## hugo poon

PLUSSOUND said:


> 64Audio tia Trio x PLUSSOUND Exo Series​


Nice but this seems to me a U12t rather than the tia Trio. Do check.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

hugo poon said:


> Nice but this seems to me a U12t rather than the tia Trio. Do check.



Revised. Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## hugo poon (Dec 1, 2018)

PLUSSOUND said:


> *There's less than 24 hours left to save 20% on all our products. No code necessary. Sale ends TODAY (11/30) at 11:59PM PST.*​



Ha ha, I got an X8 IEM cable (silver plated copper) from the HK dealer just the last moment before the sale ended... So glad I did cause my Noble Encore (black edition) has never sounded so beautiful before!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

UE IEM with IPX x Lotoo Gold Touch x Exo Series​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X16 Series Custom Cable for Dual 3.5mm (Denon / Sony / Beyerdynamic / Focal)
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Square
Termination: 4-pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Black 3D Printed​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Head-fier Erik aka @Wyville has just published his review on our X6 cable with Tri-Copper Type 6 Litz wires! He had the following to say: "Overall the X6 Tri-Copper is a very interesting option for those looking for a warm and natural sounding cable that still offers improvements in clarity, air and detail at a very high level. This is complimented by a high build quality, great comfort and a large number of customization options."

Read the full review over at https://twister6.com/2018/12/11/plussound-x6-tricopper/*​


----------



## ToonMechaMan

Is there any noticeable degradation in sound quality if you add an in-line button mic to any of the cables? Looking to get one with a mic for my MDR-Z1R.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ToonMechaMan said:


> Is there any noticeable degradation in sound quality if you add an in-line button mic to any of the cables? Looking to get one with a mic for my MDR-Z1R.



Signal simply passes through when the microphone is not in use.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for MMCX (Share / Campfire / etc.)
Wire: Tri-Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Y-Splitter: PS Aluminum (Gold)
Slider: PS Aluminum (Rose Gold)​


----------



## KuroKitsu

A shoutout to @PLUSSOUND for some excellent customer service. I had damaged my Exo Tri-Copper attempting to remove some damaged heat shrink from the 2 pins. They offered to do the repair free of charge and since Canada Post was on strike at the time, to arrange alternate shipping if necessary. After some waiting on Canada Post to deliver, it was repaired and send out via USPS within 3 days of their receipt! Just arrived today and looking forward to doing some cable rolling during the holidays.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## PLUSSOUND

* 
 
 
 

New Year. New Look. New Sound.

We are very excited to introduce two major releases to start off 2019!

Redesigned custom cables for 2019: PS connectors and PS terminations on selected cable series will now feature accents, replacing heatshrinks all together, that can not only indicate L/R channels, but serve as strain relief to further improve cable durability. With this addition, cables will be sleeker and durable than ever! Available in gold, silver, blue, red, rose gold, and black. 

New [flagship] sound: After several months of development, we are pleased to present Tri-Silver - the first of its kind to feature pure silver, gold plated silver, and palladium plated silver in one wire. Featuring UPOCC type 6 litz design, enamel coated strands, cryo treatment, and proprietary PS insulation, Tri-Silver provides remarkable clarity and detail to create one of the best musical experiences possible.

Both releases are available to order starting today! Visit our website at www.plussoundaudio.com to learn more and view options.*​


----------



## Wyville

PLUSSOUND said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you said something was coming I did not expect quite so much! Love the look of the new parts and you have a new flagship cable as well. Great work and a great start of the new year!


----------



## KuroKitsu

PLUSSOUND said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New connectors and termination look nice, time to start looking at more cables. 

Didn't expect Tri-Silver, how soon are reviews going to be coming down the pipeline? The addition of gold plated silver alongside palladium plating sounds interesting. I didn't like the GPS because it was too punchy all the time, but the combination with palladium might tame it enough for my tastes.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

KuroKitsu said:


> New connectors and termination look nice, time to start looking at more cables.
> 
> Didn't expect Tri-Silver, how soon are reviews going to be coming down the pipeline? The addition of gold plated silver alongside palladium plating sounds interesting. I didn't like the GPS because it was too punchy all the time, but the combination with palladium might tame it enough for my tastes.



Reviews will be available this month. Here's some photos from @twister6 in the meantime.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Rosewood
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Left: PS Blue Aluminum
Right: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## marcusd (Jan 16, 2019)

Genuinely impressed with the new X8 version of the Tri-Silver. One of the nicest cable builds I have yet handled and does not feel like a bulky 8-wire at all.

Review is up 

https://headfonics.com/2019/01/plussound-tri-silver-x8-series-cable-review/


----------



## KuroKitsu

@PLUSSOUND 
2 questions: 

1. Any chance you'll redo existing heatshrink connectors with the new ones if we send it in? I'm not iffy if there's a fee for that.

2. The 2 pins on my Tri-Copper are nice and slide in with my Zeus, but tend to slides off over time and I'm worried about having the earpiece fall off, are there any recommendations you have for getting a more snug fit?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

KuroKitsu said:


> @PLUSSOUND



We'll be sending a PM shortly to address your questions.



marcusd said:


> Genuinely impressed with the new X8 version of the Tri-Silver. One of the nicest cable builds I have yet handled and does not feel like a bulky 8-wire at all.
> 
> Review is up
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2019/01/plussound-tri-silver-x8-series-cable-review/



Thanks so much for the write-up!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

The Tri-Silver is now reviewed on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/review-plussound-tri-silver/


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Last review for the week comes from Yago over at Oldnewsound.es. He spent months with our Tri-Copper Type 6 Litz wire and had the following to say:
*
"If you prioritize the naturalness, richness in details and smoothness of treble, without giving up a good extension, this is your cable. The details and quality of finishes are also first level, we could perfectly put it as the "example of the class" to follow by others."

Full review at the links below*
Original: https://www.oldnewsound.es/otros/cables/plussound-tri-copper-cable-iem-review/

English: https://www.microsofttranslator.com...zIgXK6EMFO_UBaAXdAJ4e2Qe0JUlbHCZjooya2J0blkfI​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*








Review by @twister6  on Exo Series cable with Tri-Silver Type 6 Litz wires has just be published! He concludes, “The common change I found while switching to Tri-Silver cable was always an improvement in soundstage width expansion, giving the sound a more holographic perception. Furthermore, it gave low end more control, making it tighter and better separated from lower mids. The most noticeable change was in upper mids, bringing more focus (instead of being further out of your head), making them sound more natural, and lifting the quantity to make sound sig more balanced.” 

Read the full review at https://twister6.com/2019/01/19/plussound-tri-silver-cable/*​
https://www.facebook.com/plussound/...T0Cvx3PGqWMq-k8pf6d5ooMNwVYwtEb56WcHOTP_nBRwQ


----------



## pithyginger63

Hello @PLUSSOUND

I have a couple of questions regarding earguides

1. I have pretty oily skin and it's been causing the segments around my ears to harden considerably. I was wondering if there was a way to prevent the cable from hardening. Could I order cables with a short segment of cloth around the ear?

2. Can you make cables with memory wire ear guides?

Thanks!

Best Wishes, Pithy


----------



## PLUSSOUND

pithyginger63 said:


> Hello @PLUSSOUND
> 
> I have a couple of questions regarding earguides
> 
> ...



Hi Pithy, we'll send a PM momentarily to answer these questions. Thank you!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Termination End: PS Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: Silver Aluminum
Slider: Clear
Left: PS Silver Aluminum
Right: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*The Headphone List has published their review on the X8 Series cable featuring Silver + Gold wires. Writer Caleb aka @PinkyPowers had the following to say after using it for months: "This is a cable which quite simply gives you more of everything. More clarity. More bass. More energy. Bigger stage. More… excitement. If you’re looking for a nice jump up over your stock cable, but don’t want to spend all the monies, this is a great choice."*
*
Read the full review at https://theheadphonelist.com/to-dazzle-and-dominate-a-review-of-the-plussound-x8-silvergold/*
​


----------



## ayang02

The X8 Silver + Gold pairs wonderfully with my Campfire Equinox. This pairing brings out more details out of the Equinox, wider soundstage, and holds that powerful bass in check.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: Tri-Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced 
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Left: PS Black Aluminum
Right: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced 
Termination End: PS Chrome Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Chrome Aluminum
Slider: PS Chrome Aluminum
Left: PS Black Aluminum
Right: PS Chrome Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
Left: PS Blue Aluminum
Right: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## 474194 (Feb 7, 2019)

PS, do you happen to know if the DIY IPX connectors will be released soon?

I have a 1-2 week window on the decision to switchover to IPX.

I usually purchase via your Etsy store.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

AC-12 said:


> PS, do you happen to know if the DIY IPX connectors will be released soon?
> 
> I have a 1-2 week window on the decision to switchover to IPX.
> 
> I usually purchase via your Etsy store.



We are developing our own IPX connectors. No ETA as of yet, but soon. Check back here, our website, or any of our socials for the update.


----------



## 474194 (Feb 7, 2019)

PLUSSOUND said:


> We are developing our own IPX connectors. No ETA as of yet, but soon. Check back here, our website, or any of our socials for the update.



Okay, thanks.  This allows me to seriously consider switching from PlusSound 2-pin to PlusSound IPX.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Left: PS Blue Aluminum
Right: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## gunwale (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi plussound.

I had great expectation for tri copper based on online reviews.

Recently i just auditioned the exco tri copper at a local audio shop.

The build is good but they sounded rather thin and underwhelming. I had to crank the volume way up (20 steps) to get better details and resolution on my sr15 balance output.

I actually wanted to get a x6 tri copper. 

Is there anyway that you guys can get the x6 or x8 tri copper to singapore like during the can jam next month? 

Thanks.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Feb 14, 2019)

gunwale said:


> Is there anyway that you guys can get the x6 or x8 tri copper to singapore like during the can jam next month?
> 
> Thanks.



Contact our dealer Music Sanctuary and see what they can do for you.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*New photos have just been added to custom cable lineup on our website for easier option selection. *​


----------



## pithyginger63

Will there be a chrome gold like the rose gold option for splitter and slider?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

pithyginger63 said:


> Will there be a chrome gold like the rose gold option for splitter and slider?



Possibly in the future.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Black Aluminum
Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum
Left: PS Black Aluminum
Right: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Red Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Left: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Right: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Chrome Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Chrome Aluminum
Left: PS Chrome Aluminum
Right: PS Chrome Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
Left: PS Chrome Aluminum
Right: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## Kitechaser (Feb 28, 2019)

How much of a weight and thickness difference between an exo and poetic cable?
Is the poetic comfortable to wear for extended periods of time?
And also, any benefits for the poetic sleeve other than looks and protection?
Thank you


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Kitechaser said:


> How much of a weight and thickness difference between an exo and poetic cable?
> Is the poetic comfortable to wear for extended periods of time?
> And also, any benefits for the poetic sleeve other than looks and protection?
> Thank you



Thanks for your interest. We've sent a PM to answer these questions in length.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Introducing our newest offering: PLUSSOUND IPX/T2 connectors for the latest Ultimate Ears and InEarz IEMs.

Features include high quality gold plated copper based contacts, black anodized aluminum shell, and signature screw design. 

Available for all custom cables and DIY starting TODAY only at www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## claud W (Mar 5, 2019)

I ordered an Exo T- Metal day before yesterday. About how long is the wait ?

So, I checked the website today 3/5 and it says 4 to 5 weeks before you are sent your order.


----------



## claud W

Since my new Sony 300 DAP is supposed to arrive today, I ordered a 4.4 balanced Super Litz cable from Campfire and while I was ordering from them, I added a set of Comets to my order to use while walking on the beach.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for MMCX 
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Black Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
Left Indicator: PS Black Aluminum
Right Indicator: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## jaker782

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Introducing our newest offering: PLUSSOUND IPX/T2 connectors for the latest Ultimate Ears and InEarz IEMs.
> 
> Features include high quality gold plated copper based contacts, black anodized aluminum shell, and signature screw design.
> 
> Available for all custom cables and DIY starting TODAY only at www.plussoundaudio.com*​



Can you provide the length and diameter of the new IPX connector shell or a pic next to the MMCX connector for reference?  I am curious if the black shell is any smaller than your other connectors.  Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

jaker782 said:


> Can you provide the length and diameter of the new IPX connector shell or a pic next to the MMCX connector for reference?  I am curious if the black shell is any smaller than your other connectors.  Thanks!



It's the same size as the rest of our IEM connectors.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum
Left Indicator: PS Blue Aluminum
Right Indicator: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## claud W

Will my T-Metal PlusSound IEM cable require break-in? If so how long?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

claud W said:


> Will my T-Metal PlusSound IEM cable require break-in? If so how long?


Performs well right out of the box, but would recommend at least 100 hours of burn-in for optimal performing state.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Left Indicator: PS Blue Aluminum
Right Indicator: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Left Indicator: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Right Indicator: PS Chrome Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Presenting the new PLUSSOUND Extended 3.5mm connector for full-size headphones. 

This newly revised connector features high conductive copper based contacts, sleek black anodized aluminum shell, and compatibility with various headphones from brands such as Focal, Final Audio, HiFiMan, and many others.

Available for all custom cables and DIY starting TODAY at www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## IgeNeLL

PLUSSOUND said:


> X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
> Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
> Braid: Semi-Round
> LR Braid: Flat
> ...


The red is the right, does it?


----------



## ThomasHK

Ordered a cable over a week ago. Is it normal I haven't received any shipping info ?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

IgeNeLL said:


> The red is the right, does it?



On that cable, yes. You can customize your cable to have it on the left, right, or on both channels.



ThomasHK said:


> Ordered a cable over a week ago. Is it normal I haven't received any shipping info ?



Estimated build times are listed on all cable pages. You'll receive shipping notifications shortly after processing has been completed. For more information, please PM or email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Termination End: PS Black Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
Left and Right: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum
Slider: Clear
Left: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Right: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## audio123

My take on the Plussound Exo Tri-Silver. Can't go wrong with the Tri-Silver if you want an incisive bass expression, forward midrange and engaging treble!
Enjoy & Happy Listening, as always!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*We are celebrating our 7 years with 7 days of discounts and special offers!

Starting now until 4/8 12AM PST, save 10% off on any custom cable. In addition, our ready to ship cables will be available at only $99.99 - its lowest price ever! No codes necessary. Simply add items to cart and proceed with checkout as you normally would. Items are automatically discounted.

Special thanks to all who have supported us along the way during these 7 years. Stay tuned because there are many more things to come in the future!*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM
Wire: Tri-Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
Left: PS Blue Aluminum
Right: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for HD8XX
Wire: T-Metal (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Termination End: PS Chrome Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
Left: PS Chrome Aluminum
Right: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / CIEM / 0.78mm
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Black Aluminum
Y-Splitter: Black Aluminum
Slider: Black
Left: PS Blue Aluminum
Right: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*"The X-series is no doubt most appealing due to its form-factor, being exceptionally slim and light. Yet, the ability to choose a high-quality conductor ensures that it is not merely an aesthetic or ergonomic upgrade, but a sonic one too."*
*
Full review on X Series with T-Metal wires can be read at https://everydaylistening.net/2019/04/10/plussound-x-series-t-metal-minute-but-mighty/*​


----------



## KimChee

Plussound Audio X8 Silver Gold Cable


----------



## ThomasHK

Happy to say I've received my Plussound X-series 2.5mm 2-pin cable today. Ergonomics are great and the wiring was done correctly (not a given with cable vendors I've found). 

DC resistance is a nice and low ~0.4 Ohm on each line, not bad at all!!


----------



## ThomasHK

Hi @PLUSSOUND

Two questions 

Do you have right angled 2.5mm Trrs? 
For the qdc connector, is the polarity reversed like their iems demand? 
Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ThomasHK said:


> Hi @PLUSSOUND
> 
> Two questions
> 
> ...



Hi @ThomasHK,

1. All our terminations are in straight form.
2. Yes, we use the appropriate pinouts for these connectors.


----------



## ThomasHK

PLUSSOUND said:


> Hi @ThomasHK,
> 
> 1. All our terminations are in straight form.
> 2. Yes, we use the appropriate pinouts for these connectors.



Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: Gold Plated Hybrid (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Left: PS Blue Aluminum
Right: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## Wyville

I have been travelling around with this pairing. Incredibly musical and very comfortable:


 
PlusSound X-Series GPC with Custom Art FIBAE Black.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*"The Plussound X-Series with Tri-Copper Type 6 Litz is one of those cables that is easily accessible.
Some cables add a large bump in the lows, mid or highs, or lows and highs etc the X-Series with Tri-Copper Type 6 Litz adds nothing unwanted to my ears, yet what it does is refine what is already present and complement the original signature of the attached IEMs." - @ExpatinJapan *
*
Photos and review at https://www.headpie.net/2019/04/plussound-x-series-with-tri-copper-type.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Apr 29, 2019)

X8 Series Custom Cable for 4-Pin Mini XLR (Audeze LCD / Meze Audio / ZMF / Kennerton)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Black Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
Left: PS Black Aluminum
Right: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
LR Braid: Flat
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum
Left: PS Blue Aluminum
Right: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## aaf evo

I love PlusSound’s site and offerings, but I can’t help but feeling overwhelmed when shopping the page for cables. 

Any recommendations for a good SPC plussound cable, or any cable that’ll pair well w the A18t? Looking to retain or even increase the sparkle in the highs whilst adding some low end.


----------



## Wyville

aaf evo said:


> I love PlusSound’s site and offerings, but I can’t help but feeling overwhelmed when shopping the page for cables.
> 
> Any recommendations for a good SPC plussound cable, or any cable that’ll pair well w the A18t? Looking to retain or even increase the sparkle in the highs whilst adding some low end.


Alex did a comparison of the stock cable with the Exo Tri-Silver on the U18t here and with the Exo Tri-Copper here. Those might be interesting to look at, as there are some similarities, but I get the impression that the Tri-Copper adds a bit more warmth. So it depends a bit on your aim for the low end, but either might be interesting to consider.


----------



## Pepito (May 4, 2019)

Wyville said:


> Alex did a comparison of the stock cable with the Exo Tri-Silver on the U18t here and with the Exo Tri-Copper here. Those might be interesting to look at, as there are some similarities, but I get the impression that the Tri-Copper adds a bit more warmth. So it depends a bit on your aim for the low end, but either might be interesting to consider.





aaf evo said:


> I love PlusSound’s site and offerings, but I can’t help but feeling overwhelmed when shopping the page for cables.
> 
> Any recommendations for a good SPC plussound cable, or any cable that’ll pair well w the A18t? Looking to retain or even increase the sparkle in the highs whilst adding some low end.



I have a Plussound Exo Tri-Copper if you're interested @aaf evo

It's a 3.5 Oyaide right angle though


----------



## KimChee

Got my Plussound X8 Gold/Silver Cable back from retermination...


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Check out the new review and photos of X6 Series featuring the latest Tri-Silver Type 6 Litz wires in the links below

Original:
https://www.spill.hk/headphones/plusSound-X6-Series-Tri-Silver-reveiw/

English Translated:*
*https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.spill.hk%2Fheadphones%2FplusSound-X6-Series-Tri-Silver-reveiw%2F*​


----------



## hugo poon

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Check out the new review and photos of X6 Series featuring the latest Tri-Silver Type 6 Litz wires in the links below
> 
> Original:
> https://www.spill.hk/headphones/plusSound-X6-Series-Tri-Silver-reveiw/
> ...



Tried the X6 Tri-Silver the other day. Simply can't forget that beautiful sound - pairing so well with my Sony IER-Z1R... grand and refined, smooth and engaging! Placed an order (through Let's Go) immediately.


----------



## hugo poon (May 15, 2019)

hugo poon said:


> Tried the X6 Tri-Silver the other day. Simply can't forget that beautiful sound - pairing so well with my Sony IER-Z1R... grand and refined, smooth and engaging! Placed an order (through Let's Go) immediately.



Whilst waiting for the X6 Tri-Silver for my Sony IER-Z1R, I got an X8 Tri-Silver (2-Pin) yesterday - to pair it with my another favourite earphone, the 64 Audio tia Trio... Simply astonished! Have never expected the Trio to sound that fabulous!


----------



## Wes S

hugo poon said:


> Whilst waiting for the X6 Tri-Silver for my Sony IER-Z1R, I got an X8 Tri-Silver (2-Pin) yesterday - to pair it with my another favourite earphone, the 64 Audio tia Trio... Simply astonished! Have never expected the Trio to sound that fabulous!


WOW!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X16 Series Custom Cable for 4-Pin Mini XLRs (Audeze / Meze / ZMF)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Square
Termination: 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum​


----------



## panasonicst60

Just ordered a custom cable for my Etymotic ER3SE from Plussound. For $150 I'm expecting top notch quality! From the looks of it, I'm sure I won't be disappointed. Now the waiting game


----------



## SeeSax

@hugo poon you are killing me! I have been looking around for the perfect cable for my Z1R as well and was considering the Tri-Silver. Any reason you went with the X6 over the X8? Cost? Given the sheer size of the Z1R, I was thinking something in the X8 configuration, but the price of the Tri-Silver is going to sting. That, and the 4-6 weeks will literally kill me. Like for real, I will perish. 

-Collin-


----------



## hugo poon

SeeSax said:


> @hugo poon you are killing me! I have been looking around for the perfect cable for my Z1R as well and was considering the Tri-Silver. Any reason you went with the X6 over the X8? Cost? Given the sheer size of the Z1R, I was thinking something in the X8 configuration, but the price of the Tri-Silver is going to sting. That, and the 4-6 weeks will literally kill me. Like for real, I will perish.
> 
> -Collin-



Hi Collin, the day I tried the Tri-Silver, only X6 (mmcx) was available and I was so happy with it that I made the order without much thought ... but you're just right about the X8 configuration and its price as well. I hope I'll have the chance to try an X8 in the coming days; not sure if I might change my mind. Will keep you posted.

Cheers


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for A2DC (Audio-Technica)
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS
Termination End: PS Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: Gold Aluminum
Slider: Clear
Left: PS Silver Aluminum
Right: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Two new reviews have been posted by @Wyville *​




*X Series with Gold Plated Copper Type 6 Litz wires*

"The PlusSound X-Series Gold Plated Copper is a wonderfully ergonomic cable with great performance and has quickly become one of my favourite pieces of gear. It seems to pair well with different types of IEMs and even though it is only a 2-wire configuration, performs easily as well as premium 4-wire cables." - 

Link: *https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-x-series-iem-cable.21922/reviews*​




*Exo Series with Gold Plated Silver Type 6 Litz wires
*
"The PlusSound Exo Gold Plated Silver is a great cable for warm IEMs that could benefit from a little less warmth and some extra punch and texture in the bass, but pairs also very nicely with closer to neutral IEMs such as the U12t. It extends the treble well and can smooth out some treble peaks. Build quality is top notch with the new parts introduced this year and PlusSound still offers some of the most extensive customisation options around."

Link: *https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-exo-gps.23745/reviews*​


----------



## ThomasHK

PLUSSOUND said:


> Hi @ThomasHK,
> 
> 1. All our terminations are in straight form.
> 2. Yes, we use the appropriate pinouts for these connectors.



Hi, sorry for the questions.. 
Do you have pictures for the qdc connectors used? 
Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ThomasHK said:


> Hi, sorry for the questions..
> Do you have pictures for the qdc connectors used?
> Thanks!



No worries, glad to help!
Here's how it will look:


----------



## ThomasHK

PLUSSOUND said:


> No worries, glad to help!
> Here's how it will look:



Nice, thanks! Just to confirm: the positive pin is forward facing?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ThomasHK said:


> Nice, thanks! Just to confirm: the positive pin is forward facing?



Yes, and you can also leave specific instructions at checkout so we know what brand/model you'll be using it with and how you want it built.


----------



## ThomasHK

PLUSSOUND said:


> Yes, and you can also leave specific instructions at checkout so we know what brand/model you'll be using it with and how you want it built.



Done!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
Wire: Tri-Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Black Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
Left: PS Black Aluminum
Right: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## Wes S

PLUSSOUND said:


> X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
> Wire: Tri-Copper (Type 6 Litz)
> Braid: Square
> LR Braid: Twist
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## PLUSSOUND (May 31, 2019)

*"The Exo GPS is an interesting cable, almost contradictory in the way it adds a little warmth and impact down low, yet a little added brightness in the midrange and a lift in the upper treble to aid extension. This cable will pair well with most neutral to warm monitors, and is superbly crafted and a pleasure to use." - Oscar Stewart on Exo Series with Gold Plated Silver Type 6 Litz wires

Full review at http://www.soundperfectionreviews.com/2019/05/review-plussound-exo-gold-plated-silver.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Sneak preview of our next offering. Check back next week for the unveiling.*​


----------



## mydetour

I can speak to Plussound Audio longevity as I have a couple of cables from them that are about 4 years old now and they are holding up very well.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*

Tired of using dongles? We are thrilled to announce our newest offering to the market - USB Type C termination for custom IEM and headphone cables such as 2-pin, MMCX, A2DC, IPX/T2, Audeze, Sennheiser, among others.*

Features:

*High quality plug-sized Type C connector with DAC/AMP built-in
Play all music files - from MP3 to Hi-Res (Up to 24 bit/96 kHz)
No drivers/firmwares/softwares needed - simply plug and play
No batteries required - powered by the connected device
Low power consumption - Perfect for on-the-go and travel use
Thick anodized aluminum enclosure to keep the weight down, durability very high, and prevent RF interferences.
PS accents included for added strain relief and comes in multiple colors.
Installed onto UP-OCC Cables - Type 6 Litz configured wires with signature PS insulation for best quality performance and ergonomics. Available in various options.*

Want to keep using your analog (3.5mm, 2.5mm, 4.4mm, etc.) terminated cable? We are offering custom adapter cables with Type C connectors as well! You can choose from any of the following configurations:
*2.5mm TRRS to Type C
4.4mm TRRRS to Type C
3.5mm TRRS to Type C
3.5mm TRS to Type C
4-pin mini XLR to Type C
4-Pin XLR to Type C*
You name it, we can (most likely) do it.

*Works with devices such as iPad Pro, Nintendo Switch, Android phones, computers, and more.*


*Preorders for selected custom cables series with the new PS USB Type C termination start today. It is first come, first serve and they begin to ship in Late July.*

*To preorder, click on any of the links below*
For In-Ear Monitors cables:
*http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/inearmonitor.html*
For Full-Size Headphones cables:
*http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/headphone.html*
For Adapters/Interconnect cables:
*http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html*​


----------



## bvng3540

Do you have lightning to 4.4mm female?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

bvng3540 said:


> Do you have lightning to 4.4mm female?


No lightning at this time, sorry!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Left/Right: PS Rose Gold Aluminum​


----------



## Caguioa (Jun 11, 2019)

@PLUSSOUND

any news on update on bluetooth iems?

*X8 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable*


----------



## claud W

PlusSound gold & silver IEM cord on the way. X6, so it should be a bit bigger than standard.Also coming is another termination converter . That makes 3. 2.5 TRRS balanced to 4.4 TRRS balanced. 4.4 TRRS balanced to 3.5 single ended and 4.4 TRRS to 2.5 TRRS. If you have not seen PlusSound converters , you need to check them out.


----------



## Caguioa

To bad they dont show pictures when you select stuff so u can atleast see what your getting...


Question, what would i need for my h800s balance cables, 

4pin xlr female to 6.3mm male?

Want to replace my stock senheiser balance cable.  

I also want to use 4.4 converter for my dap.
What do i need for those?


----------



## frestoinc

I"ve just ordered a dehumidifier from amazon. May i know if it is advisable to place the cable inside it?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Caguioa said:


> @PLUSSOUND
> 
> any news on update on bluetooth iems?
> 
> *X8 Series Custom Bluetooth Cable*



Not yet, but we will have more news soon.



Caguioa said:


> To bad they dont show pictures when you select stuff so u can atleast see what your getting...



If you visit our FB page, you'll find over 1000 examples! Here's the link to help you get a better idea of what you would be getting: https://www.facebook.com/pg/plussound/photos/?tab=albums&ref=page_internal


Caguioa said:


> Question, what would i need for my h800s balance cables,
> 
> 4pin xlr female to 6.3mm male?
> 
> ...



There are many options to go with. Please email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com for information.



frestoinc said:


> I"ve just ordered a dehumidifier from amazon. May i know if it is advisable to place the cable inside it?



It is best used without the cable inside.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Dionysian Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Termination End: PS Black Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
L/R Sleeving: Black​


----------



## halcyon

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Tired of using dongles? We are thrilled to announce our newest offering to the market - USB Type C termination for custom IEM and headphone cables such as 2-pin, MMCX, A2DC, IPX/T2, Audeze, Sennheiser, among others.*​



What are the specs:
- output power (mW @32Ohm)?
- power draw (mW)?
- output impedance?
- DAC chip used?
- measured S/N, THD, etc?

Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

halcyon said:


> What are the specs:
> - output power (mW @32Ohm)?
> - power draw (mW)?
> - output impedance?
> ...



Some technical specifications have been posted at the link below. More to follow shortly.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/plu...-type-c-termination-for-custom-cables.908274/


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-pin/0.78mm/CIEM
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Chrome Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Aluminum
Slider: PS Chrome Aluminum
Left and Right: PS Chrome Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Echo Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
Sleeving: Black
Braid: Round
LR Sleeving: Black
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm Straight
Y-Splitter: PS Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Chrome Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*We've just added a number of new, ready to ship cables at our site. No wait time and each at special pricing! For more information, visit http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/readytoship.html*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*New dropdown option for custom full-size headphone cables: Overall length! 
You can now choose between two defaults: 4 feet/48 inches and now 5 feet/60 inches at no additional cost.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*We’re celebrating the fourth of July with 10% off on all products at www.plussoundaudio.com. Open to new and returning customers, regardless of location. No code necessary. Discount is shown at checkout. Special ends July 7th PST.*​


----------



## hugo poon (Jul 11, 2019)

Plugged in the X6 Tri-Silver yesterday... well, it's gonna stay there for a long while, I guess.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for Dual 2.5mm (HiFiMan / Oppo / HD700)
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Silver Chrome Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
LR Indicators: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Our PS USB Type C connectors are now in stock for custom IEM, headphone, and interconnect/adapter cables. To learn more, visit our site at www.plussoundaudio.com.*

(Shown from left to right: 3.5mm TRS female to PS USB Type C. 2.5mm TRRS female to PS USB Type C, 4.4mm TRRRS female to PS USB Type C)​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Exo Series Custom Cable for HD8XX
Wire: Silver Plated Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm
Termination End: PS Black Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Red Fiber
Slider: PS Black Aluminum
Left: PS Black Aluminum
Right: PS Silver Chrome Aluminum​


----------



## marvin3003

Is there Anyone with a picture of 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter. 4.4 female to 3.5mm male to plug of into a dragonfly red.
I am gonna use it most of the times with my ier z1r with the Standard  spc cable. Should i also choose spc for the adapter?
Which other material 
 doesnt really influence the sound?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

marvin3003 said:


> Is there Anyone with a picture of 4.4mm to 3.5mm adapter. 4.4 female to 3.5mm male to plug of into a dragonfly red.
> I am gonna use it most of the times with my ier z1r with the Standard  spc cable. Should i also choose spc for the adapter?
> Which other material
> doesnt really influence the sound?


You'll find examples in our photo album here: https://www.facebook.com/pg/plussound/photos/?tab=albums&ref=page_internal. We'd recommend staying with the same wire as the main cable for consistency.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Apollonian Series Custom Cable for HD6XX
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS USB Type C
Termination End: PS Black Aluminum
Sleeving: Black Multifilament
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
Left/Right: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## hugo poon (Aug 3, 2019)

hugo poon said:


> Tried the X6 Tri-Silver the other day. Simply can't forget that beautiful sound - pairing so well with my Sony IER-Z1R... grand and refined, smooth and engaging! Placed an order (through Let's Go) immediately.



The X6 Tri-Silver has finally arrived, after almost 3 months of (patient) waiting! Just as expected, beautiful sound and perfect fit for my Sony. Great work!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

hugo poon said:


> The X6 Tri-Silver has finally arrived, after almost 3 months of (patient) waiting! Just as expected, beautiful sound and perfect fit for my Sony. Great work!



Great shots! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Presenting the new and improved PS IPX/T2 connectors for latest UE and InEarz IEMs*
Features newly modified connector dimensions for tighter fit, improved base metal for better conductivity, and new internal layout to make assembly easier and faster

Available for custom cables and DIY starting today at www.plussoundaudio.com​


----------



## choisan

i want to know if the tri silver would become dull(dark) in color per the wire nature of silver?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

choisan said:


> i want to know if the tri silver would become dull(dark) in color per the wire nature of silver?



With litz, the wire will stay the same.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X Series Custom Cable for MMCX
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Termination: PS USB Type C
Termination End: Chrome Aluminum
Y-Splitter: Silver Aluminum
Slider: Black
Left: PS Blue Aluminum
Right: PS Red Aluminum​


----------



## mvvRAZ

Now that Plussound has an EU dealer, my interest has grown rather exponentially, especially in the Poetic series. 

If I might ask, do you guys still offer the green sleeving? I have seen it in the past but it is currently not on the website.. Was imaging a green/purple combo, or a pure purple one, not decided yet.

As to the cable materials, other than the trisilver, what would you recommend for clarity, instrumental separation and detail? Some added brightness might be nice but that would be more of a bonus  

Thanks in advance for the info!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

mvvRAZ said:


> Now that Plussound has an EU dealer, my interest has grown rather exponentially, especially in the Poetic series.
> 
> If I might ask, do you guys still offer the green sleeving? I have seen it in the past but it is currently not on the website.. Was imaging a green/purple combo, or a pure purple one, not decided yet.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your interest in our products!
1. Not in stock, but it can be done.
2. Silver + Gold wire would be an excellent choice as well!


----------



## mvvRAZ

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks for your interest in our products!
> 1. Not in stock, but it can be done.
> 2. Silver + Gold wire would be an excellent choice as well!


Dan let me know last night, I will be placing an order for two of the silver + golds! 

I asked for one that is green + purple and one that is red + burgundy I hope that’s ok!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

mvvRAZ said:


> Dan let me know last night, I will be placing an order for two of the silver + golds!
> 
> I asked for one that is green + purple and one that is red + burgundy I hope that’s ok!



Totally okay with us!


----------



## mvvRAZ

PLUSSOUND said:


> Totally okay with us!


Order was placed yesterday, express too


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 0.78mm / 2-Pin
Wire: Silver + Gold (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Chrome Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
LR Braid: Round
L/R Indicators: PS Chrome Aluminum​


----------



## bvng3540

@PLUSSOUND do you sell diy usb c?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

bvng3540 said:


> @PLUSSOUND do you sell diy usb c?



We don't, sorry. They are only for our custom builds.


----------



## bvng3540

PLUSSOUND said:


> We don't, sorry. They are only for our custom builds.


Then can I send in my cable to have it reterminated with the usb c if so how much will it cost thanks


----------



## PLUSSOUND

bvng3540 said:


> Then can I send in my cable to have it reterminated with the usb c if so how much will it cost thanks



Yes, you can. We've sent a PM to get more info.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for Sennheiser (HD8XX)
Wire: Gold Plated Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Chrome Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Carbon Fiber
LR Braid: Round
Left Indicator: PS Black Aluminum
Right Indicator: PS Chrome Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Now through Labor Day, ready to ship 2-pin and MMCX Exo Series cables are on sale for only $99.99. No code necessary.

Link: http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/readytoship.html*​


----------



## bvng3540

Any impression or review on how the usb c sound, anyone?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Presenting the new and improved PS 4.4mm TRRRS balanced termination for custom cables. Features a newly modified base metal for optimal performance and durability, as well as our signature screw design to compliment the rest of our connector lineup. Available for custom cables and DIY starting today. Only at www.plussoundaudio.com.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for CIEM / 2-Pin / 0.78mm
Wire: Copper (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS Gold Plated 3.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Black Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Black Aluminum
LR Braid: Twist
Left: PS Blue Aluminum
Right: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Guys,

Looking for the best Copper Cable AND a hybrid Copper/Silver to pair with my A12t and Legend X.  

Which ones do you suggest?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Giullian said:


> Guys,
> 
> Looking for the best Copper Cable AND a hybrid Copper/Silver to pair with my A12t and Legend X.
> 
> Which ones do you suggest?



Tri-Copper would be a good choice to consider. If you like to know more, feel free to PM or email us.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Poetic Series Custom Bluetooth Cable for MMCX
Sleeving: Black/Burgundy
Slider: PS Black Aluminum​


----------



## Roasty

Hi guys 

Am trying to decide between an X6 and X8 cable. Am intending to use it for travel and occasional listening during free time at work. 

For those with the X8, did you have any difficulty wrapping it up into a small bundle to stuff into a small case? I'm guessing the X6 is easier to transport and roll up.

Also, the left and right portions over the ear, is the X8 uncomfortable? Can you "feel" the cabling over the ear all the time/conscious that it is there?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Roasty said:


> Hi guys
> Am trying to decide between an X6 and X8 cable. Am intending to use it for travel and occasional listening during free time at work.



PM Sent.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*We are pleased to announce the development of a new and improved module for bluetooth cables, scheduled for availability this fall. Stay tuned in the coming weeks for the unveiling and specifications.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X16 Series Custom Cable for Dual 2.5mm (HiFiMan / Oppo / HD7XX)
Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Square
Termination: Viablue Gold Plated T6s 1/4"
Y-Splitter: Viablue Aluminum
Left Indicator: PS Chrome Aluminum
Right Indicator: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## CrocodileDundee

PLUSSOUND said:


> *We are pleased to announce the development of a new and improved module for bluetooth cables, scheduled for availability this fall. Stay tuned in the coming weeks for the unveiling and specifications.*​


Really looking forward for that! all the best guys.


----------



## bvng3540

PLUSSOUND said:


> X16 Series Custom Cable for Dual 2.5mm (HiFiMan / Oppo / HD7XX)
> Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
> Braid: Square
> LR Braid: Square
> ...


Wow one pretty cable, must cost a fortune


----------



## marsza11

All cables are very beautiful.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM
Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Square
LR Braid: Twist
Termination: PS Gold Plated 4.4mm TRRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Chrome Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Chrome Aluminum
Slider: PS Chrome Aluminum
Left: PS Chrome Aluminum
Right: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## hugo poon (Sep 27, 2019)

PLUSSOUND said:


> X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM
> Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
> Braid: Square
> LR Braid: Twist
> ...


Have been pairing the X8 Tri-Silver with my new Fourte Noir since day one. Almost two months now, just couldn't expect this combo to perform any better, and it's still sounding a little more beautiful each day (burning in I guess). Great sound stage and dynamic range, resolving and natural, musical and full of life... Thank you, Christian, for such a fantastic cable!

Cheers,
Hugo


----------



## PLUSSOUND

hugo poon said:


> Have been pairing the X8 Tri-Silver with my new Fourte Noir since day one. Almost two months now, just couldn't expect this combo to perform any better, and it's still sounding a little more beautiful each day (burning in I guess). Great sound stage and dynamic range, resolving and natural, musical and full of life... Thank you, Christian, for such a fantastic cable!
> 
> Cheers,
> Hugo



So great to hear. Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Introducing our very own PS 4-Pin XLR balanced connector for custom cables. Features high conductive gold plated contacts, thick black anodized aluminum enclosure with signature screw design, and undergoes cryo treatment for optimal performance and strength. Available now for both custom cables orders and DIY at www.plussoundaudio.com.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Are you ready? It's coming...*​


----------



## bvng3540

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Are you ready? It's coming...*​



No need to tease us, it the new bluetooth


----------



## VerloK

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Introducing our very own PS 4-Pin XLR balanced connector for custom cables. Features high conductive gold plated contacts, thick black anodized aluminum enclosure with signature screw design, and undergoes cryo treatment for optimal performance and strength. Available now for both custom cables orders and DIY at www.plussoundaudio.com.*​




Hello, what do u mean with "copper based"?
Oh is Brass or Phosphor or Tellur Copper?

Regards


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*It's almost here...*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Review on Poetic Series cables with Silver + Gold Type 6 Litz wires has been posted at the link below:
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-poetic-series-cable.23000/reviews

Special thanks to @mvvRAZ for the write-up!*​


----------



## productred

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Review on Poetic Series cables with Silver + Gold Type 6 Litz wires has been posted at the link below:
> https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/plussound-poetic-series-cable.23000/reviews
> 
> Special thanks to @mvvRAZ for the write-up!*​



How to order that green/purple combo? No such choice on the order page it seems...


----------



## mvvRAZ

productred said:


> How to order that green/purple combo? No such choice on the order page it seems...


Plussound were kind enough to find the material for me. Send them an email and maybe they can make one for you too


----------



## PLUSSOUND

productred said:


> How to order that green/purple combo? No such choice on the order page it seems...



If you like to customize sleeving colors, please feel free to email or PM us with your request. Thank you!


----------



## Roasty

Just received my X6 silver+gold. This cable is a thing of beauty.. Nicely done, PlusSound.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*SAVE THE DATE / Check back for the unveiling and details of our new, redesigned custom bluetooth cables.*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 7, 2019)

*

We are pleased to announce our next generation custom bluetooth cables. Improved in every way over our original.*

Module details:

*Redesigned from the ground up
Bluetooth 5.0
Complete codec support including SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX-LL, aptX-HD, and LDAC.
Added USB DAC/AMP functionality. Up to 24 bit/96kHz. No software or firmware needed.
USB Type C for faster charging
Balanced Configuration
20% larger battery over original
New button and microphone layout
Transparency Mode

and much more.

*
Choose from five cable series:
*

 

Exo Series
2 UP-OCC wires per channel
Starting at $199.99




 

Echo Series
2 Fully sleeved UP-OCC wires per channel
Starting at $224.99




 

Poetic Series
2 Individually sleeved UP-OCC wire per channel
Starting at $249.99



 

X6 Series
3 UP-OCC wires per channel
Starting at $299.99


 
X8 Series
4 UP-OCC wires per channel
Starting at $399.99

Compatible with: 2-pin/CIEM/0.78mm, MMCX, IPX/T2, FitEar, A2DC, Extruded, 0.75mm, Sony, Sennheiser, JH 4-Pin, Etymotic, Audeze, and many more.

Preorders begin: November 15th at 12AM PST.*

For complete bluetooth specs and compatibility list, visit the following link: *http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/bluetooth.html*

Are your IEMs/headphones not listed on our website? Do you want to hardwire your headphones and convert it into a wireless headphone? We may offer it, simply email us at* sales@plussoundaudio.com* for more info.​


----------



## bvng3540

PLUSSOUND said:


> *
> 
> We are pleased to announce our next generation custom bluetooth cables. Improved in every way over our original.*
> 
> ...




How many hours per charged, will there be background noise, and or dropout with devices in the pocket,  if the above issues gone and 10+ hours, I'm all in


----------



## PLUSSOUND

bvng3540 said:


> How many hours per charged, will there be background noise, and or dropout with devices in the pocket,  if the above issues gone and 10+ hours, I'm all in



We increased battery capacity by over 20%, so yes it can exceed 10+ depending on your usage and settings. Technical performance has been revised as well, which includes keeping background noise non-existent. The upgrade from BT4.2 to 5.0 will improve connectivity and reliability.


----------



## bvng3540

PLUSSOUND said:


> We increased battery capacity by over 20%, so yes it can exceed 10+ depending on your usage and settings. Technical performance has been revised as well, which includes keeping background noise non-existent. The upgrade from BT4.2 to 5.0 will improve connectivity and reliability.


Thanks for the response I'm ordering one


----------



## ayang02

@PLUSSOUND , I just placed an order for the new Bluetooth cable. What is the estimated lead time right now? 2-4 weeks as the other custom cables?

Thanks


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 7, 2019)

PLUSSOUND said:


> *
> 
> We are pleased to announce our next generation custom bluetooth cables. Improved in every way over our original.*
> 
> ...




*Now available to preorder!*

​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ayang02 said:


> @PLUSSOUND , I just placed an order for the new Bluetooth cable. What is the estimated lead time right now? 2-4 weeks as the other custom cables?
> 
> Thanks



It is a preorder, so the wait is a bit longer, but we hope to start shipping before the end of the year.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 7, 2019)

​


----------



## Levanter

Anyone tried both Copper & SPC with A12t? Any comparison btw both on the A12t?


----------



## ostewart

Enjoying my A6t's with the lovely Plussound Exo GPS


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Tristy

Hi guys (and girls), I’m looking for a PlusSound cable that would be alike the PW audio 1960s in that it is airy, brings out micro detail yet has a naturally tonality like a copper cable and has a slight bass emphasis (I know, it sound like I want to have my cake and eat it). Any recommendations?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Tristy said:


> Hi guys (and girls), I’m looking for a PlusSound cable that would be alike the PW audio 1960s in that it is airy, brings out micro detail yet has a naturally tonality like a copper cable and has a slight bass emphasis (I know, it sound like I want to have my cake and eat it). Any recommendations?


Pick 2


----------



## Tristy

mvvRAZ said:


> Pick 2



its like getting me to pick a favourite kid or something hmm would have to be micro details and airy treble


----------



## mvvRAZ

Tristy said:


> its like getting me to pick a favourite kid or something hmm would have to be micro details and airy treble


Of the cables I own or have tried, the EA Cleopatra Octa fits that bill perfectly 

I’m afraid my experience with plussound is somewhat limited, but the silver + gold almost fits that except it lacks detail somewhat


----------



## Tristy

mvvRAZ said:


> Of the cables I own or have tried, the EA Cleopatra Octa fits that bill perfectly
> 
> I’m afraid my experience with plussound is somewhat limited, but the silver + gold almost fits that except it lacks detail somewhat



I dislike the “smoothening” effect that effect audio cables seem to have tbh so I’m trying to stay away from them, after trying the likes of the Loki 8 wire from pw audio it felt like I was missing out a lot on the detail side of things in comparison to lionheart. I’ve been looking at the gold+silver 6 or 8 wire or the tricopper 6 wire to pair with the legend. Still undecided.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Tristy said:


> I dislike the “smoothening” effect that effect audio cables seem to have tbh so I’m trying to stay away from them, after trying the likes of the Loki 8 wire from pw audio it felt like I was missing out a lot on the detail side of things in comparison to lionheart. I’ve been looking at the gold+silver 6 or 8 wire or the tricopper 6 wire to pair with the legend. Still undecided.


I have the gold/silver from the poetic series and the treble is heavenly, the bass gets a small bump but I feel like the midrange loses some texture..


----------



## Tristy

mvvRAZ said:


> I have the gold/silver from the poetic series and the treble is heavenly, the bass gets a small bump but I feel like the midrange loses some texture..



I’m still looking into the attributes of each series but is there any differences between the poetic and the x6 / x8 series off the top of your head? Besides the shielding


----------



## Tristy (Nov 24, 2019)

Ok it looks like the poetic series is 4 wire. And adds the sleeve into the mix. I would be going for an 8 wire gold + silver so it should have better detail retrieval from what I’ve read about going from a 4 to 8 wire?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Tristy said:


> Ok it looks like the poetic series is 4 wire. And adds the sleeve into the mix. I would be going for an 8 wire golf+silver so it should have better detail retrieval from what I’ve read about going from a 4 to 8 wire?


I haven’t heard the 8 wire personally, but judging from 8 wires in general, I’d say you should get what you’re looking for


----------



## Tristy

mvvRAZ said:


> I haven’t heard the 8 wire personally, but judging from 8 wires in general, I’d say you should get what you’re looking for



Have you heard the 4 wire cleo before getting the octa? If so can you comment on what you heard between them?


----------



## mvvRAZ

Tristy said:


> Have you heard the 4 wire cleo before getting the octa? If so can you comment on what you heard between them?


I have done but for too short a time to be able to make any useful judgements I’m afraid


----------



## Tristy

mvvRAZ said:


> I have done but for too short a time to be able to make any useful judgements I’m afraid



no problem, thanks for your input though I appreciate it!


----------



## mvvRAZ

Tristy said:


> no problem, thanks for your input though I appreciate it!


Any time bud!


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 7, 2019)

​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 7, 2019)

​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 13, 2019)

Micro Series Custom Adapters


2.5mm TRRS to PS 4-Pin XLR

3.5mm TRRS to PS 4-Pin XLR

4.4mm TRRRS to PS 4-Pin XLR​


----------



## SeeSax

Thank you @PLUSSOUND for exceeding expectations and sorry that this photo doesn't do justice to the beautiful cable (Exo, Tri-Silver). I'll take a few more in the coming days, but for now this cable is sounding magnificent and is remarkably comfortable paired with Noble Katana. Built quality is top notch and the attention to detail oozes from this cable. Thanks again!

-Collin-


----------



## Spidermanxd

SeeSax said:


> Thank you @PLUSSOUND for exceeding expectations and sorry that this photo doesn't do justice to the beautiful cable (Exo, Tri-Silver). I'll take a few more in the coming days, but for now this cable is sounding magnificent and is remarkably comfortable paired with Noble Katana. Built quality is top notch and the attention to detail oozes from this cable. Thanks again!
> 
> -Collin-


Very nice cable, I know you a cable roller, how long will you keep this, when it time to sell let me know


----------



## SeeSax

Spidermanxd said:


> Very nice cable, I know you a cable roller, how long will you keep this, when it time to sell let me know



It will be a LONG time, at least 2.5 weeks  

Loving the Exo Tri-Silver. The build, the comfort, the elegance, the sound, it's the whole package. 

-Collin-


----------



## PLUSSOUND

SeeSax said:


> Thank you @PLUSSOUND for exceeding expectations and sorry that this photo doesn't do justice to the beautiful cable (Exo, Tri-Silver). I'll take a few more in the coming days, but for now this cable is sounding magnificent and is remarkably comfortable paired with Noble Katana. Built quality is top notch and the attention to detail oozes from this cable. Thanks again!
> 
> -Collin-



Thanks so much for sharing your early impressions Collin!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

* 

If you missed our Black Friday sale, we are happy to announce that we have partnered with Drop (formerly Massdrop) this holiday season to offer our redesigned Exo Series BT model at 15% off.
Join the drop today to save. Offer ends 12/23 at 11:59PM PST.

Link: https://drop.com/payment/92798 *​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Deferenz

hugo poon said:


> Whilst waiting for the X6 Tri-Silver for my Sony IER-Z1R, I got an X8 Tri-Silver (2-Pin) yesterday - to pair it with my another favourite earphone, the 64 Audio tia Trio... Simply astonished! Have never expected the Trio to sound that fabulous!



I also have the Trio and so your comment interests me. Can you describe how the sound with the X8 Tri-Silver was so great?


----------



## hugo poon (Dec 31, 2019)

Deferenz said:


> I also have the Trio and so your comment interests me. Can you describe how the sound with the X8 Tri-Silver was so great?


Simply put, every aspect you can name has been improved, details, extention, separation, soundstage... yet what impresses me most is that the Tri-Silver adds to a unique feel of living presence. The music is not only enjoyable but also engaging or should I say, captivating. The Trio has been brought to another level.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Wishing everyone a happy new year! Stay tuned in 2020 for new and exciting products from us!*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X8 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM
Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Slider: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
LR Braid: Round
Left: PS Silver Aluminum
Right: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

X6 Series Custom Cable for 2-Pin/CIEM/0.78mm
Wire: Tri-Silver (Type 6 Litz)
Braid: Semi-Round
Termination: PS 2.5mm TRRS Balanced
Termination End: PS Silver Aluminum
Y-Splitter: PS Silver Fiber
Slider: PS Silver Aluminum
LR Braid: Twist
Left Indicator: PS Rose Gold Aluminum
Right Indicator: PS Gold Aluminum​


----------



## boveywong (Jan 21, 2020)

Is there any ways to straighten the cable back to normal? Because I always make the cable into a loop on my hand and store it away.


----------



## Vitaly2017

I am so so impressed by the plussound gold plated silver cable I just got.
Oh mine mine this is such unique flavor. I just love it !
This just reminds the same feeling I got for my wm1z, its also very special in sound timbre.

My impressions are a little different then @Wyville maybe my cable is so fresh that it needs a little 20h or 50h to burn threw. I do not find this cable to add a treble sparkle, but such an amazing bass extension I just galore about.

My first impressions are, more musical, sublime delicacy, sound has a new timbre of smoothness, treble is actualy very present but not piercing or bright, something completely changed. Treble is now even more pleasant and very easy on my ears.
When I asked Christian from plussound to have more sparkle in treble he said this cable. I find it is not more sparkly but way more refined! Again I hate treble I am not a fan of it. Now its gentle and delicate.
Yea kinda not logical right ? Hating treble and asking more of it right haha.

Also I found bass to slam deeper and maybe a littleee more rounded. With good punch, it bounces from deep bellow super nicely. Lets say this is like I just enable the THX feature lmao by upgrading my cable WoW.

Ok I highly Rec this cable its soo good. I think bass lovers and warm sound signature will prefer this. This cable will appeal the most! To them

Comparison was done with Tia Trio stock cable Se ( silver plated copper ) with wm1z


----------



## Wyville

Vitaly2017 said:


> I am so so impressed by the plussound gold plated silver cable I just got.
> Oh mine mine this is such unique flavor. I just love it !
> This just reminds the same feeling I got for my wm1z, its also very special in sound timbre.
> 
> ...


Most important is that you are happy with the result! I probably notice changes in the treble more easily because I can be quite sensitive to treble, but like you said, the treble with this pairing is very pleasant. 

I am listening to it now with the Lotoo PAW6000 (I got in yesterday) and I am very impressed by how this setup sounds, can't stop listening!


----------



## Vitaly2017

Wyville said:


> Most important is that you are happy with the result! I probably notice changes in the treble more easily because I can be quite sensitive to treble, but like you said, the treble with this pairing is very pleasant.
> 
> I am listening to it now with the Lotoo PAW6000 (I got in yesterday) and I am very impressed by how this setup sounds, can't stop listening!





Oh boy I am more than happy!   I truly love this cable, I never thought gold could sound so flavorful haha. Apparently gold is gold for a reason, its not just beautiful but it also soundfull lol
I find this cable to bring my bass love to a whole new level ! Not something that I was even thinking could change into such amazing tuning.


How is your paw 6000? I bet its way better then fiio m11 pro and probably a good step on top of n6ii? But bellow wm1z?     
I am about to audition cayin N8 I really wana see how that turns out


----------



## Wyville

Vitaly2017 said:


> Oh boy I am more than happy!   I truly love this cable, I never thought gold could sound so flavorful haha. Apparently gold is gold for a reason, its not just beautiful but it also soundfull lol
> I find this cable to bring my bass love to a whole new level ! Not something that I was even thinking could change into such amazing tuning.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I love the bass with the Trio and Exo GPS as well. 

The PAW6000 is a very nice DAP and indeed a big step up from the M11 Pro. Don't know how it compares to the N6ii or WM1Z because I have never heard those. Have fun with the N8!


----------



## Vitaly2017

Wyville said:


> Yeah, I love the bass with the Trio and Exo GPS as well.
> 
> The PAW6000 is a very nice DAP and indeed a big step up from the M11 Pro. Don't know how it compares to the N6ii or WM1Z because I have never heard those. Have fun with the N8!




Hi could you try this song and tell me how you like that bass.


----------



## Deferenz

Vitaly2017 said:


> I am so so impressed by the plussound gold plated silver cable I just got.
> Oh mine mine this is such unique flavor. I just love it !
> This just reminds the same feeling I got for my wm1z, its also very special in sound timbre.
> 
> ...



What series was this cable; Exo, X6, X8 etc ?

It sounds like you recommend it with the Trio.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Deferenz said:


> What series was this cable; Exo, X6, X8 etc ?
> 
> It sounds like you recommend it with the Trio.




Its this cable.
4 wire, pentacon. 
Exo Series Custom Cable for
In-Ear Monitors
(Gold Plated Silver (Type 6
Litz))

I highly recommend it. Especially if you love bass quality sound. It brings a new amazing flavor to bass, it pairs with trio extremely well.
Treble is perfect and very smooth delicate. 

Everything is improved with this cable. You get a new sense of refined sound. Its very impressive how this new cable reuped my wm1z to a new lvl.

I feel like wm1z trio and plussound gold plated silver is a superb synergy match. I feel like I just hit the sweetest spot I ever achieved in my audiophile journey.
I really love my current setup.


----------



## Deferenz

Vitaly2017 said:


> Its this cable.
> 4 wire, pentacon.
> Exo Series Custom Cable for
> In-Ear Monitors
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I am searching for a cable to go with my Trio and Legend X. I think I’ll add the Exo GPS to my list of possible cables.


----------



## Roasty

Sorry if this has been asked before.. 

What is the (perceived?) sound difference between silver+gold, tri-metal, and gold plated silver?

Am looking for a new cable for my Meze Empy and future Verite Closed, and was considering the X8 series.

I have the X6 in silver+gold for my 64audio A12T, but I have no experience in the other materials offered by plussound.

Can someone clue me in?


----------



## Vitaly2017

Roasty said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before..
> 
> What is the (perceived?) sound difference between silver+gold, tri-metal, and gold plated silver?
> 
> ...





From what I understood is silver + gold will be more reference and neutralish since its main alloy is silver.

Tri metal is smoothing the treble down and overall a warmer cable. Was recommend for brighter iems


Gold plated silver is a very smoothe presentation with elegance and luxury. 
It dives deep with bass and has a refined treble that is more polite.


This is my opinion so please be your own judge for your choices.


----------



## kdphan

I saw your pic got reposted by Plussound on instagram @Vitaly2017


----------



## Roasty

Vitaly2017 said:


> From what I understood is silver + gold will be more reference and neutralish since its main alloy is silver.
> 
> Tri metal is smoothing the treble down and overall a warmer cable. Was recommend for brighter iems
> 
> ...




Thanks man. Just placed order for an X8 in gold plated silver.


----------



## Deferenz

Roasty said:


> Thanks man. Just placed order for an X8 in gold plated silver.



Can you report your impressions on the X8 here when you get it?


----------



## ostewart

Deferenz said:


> What series was this cable; Exo, X6, X8 etc ?
> 
> It sounds like you recommend it with the Trio.



I've got a Exo GPS you are welcome to try. I could even post it out to you if needed as I sold you the Trio and trust you. It is a 2.5mm terminated cable if that's an issue I can send an adaptor too.


----------



## Roasty

Deferenz said:


> Can you report your impressions on the X8 here when you get it?



Sure thing.
If it's anything like the X6 then I don't think. I'll have anything bad to report. Very happy with the X6 gold+silver on my ciem. Will try and compare it with the norne Silvergarde S3 and moon audio silver dragon.


----------



## Deferenz

ostewart said:


> I've got a Exo GPS you are welcome to try. I could even post it out to you if needed as I sold you the Trio and trust you. It is a 2.5mm terminated cable if that's an issue I can send an adaptor too.



That is very kind of you. I'll send a PM.


----------



## Vitaly2017

kdphan said:


> I saw your pic got reposted by Plussound on instagram @Vitaly2017





Woow Thats so awsome hehe ) I just went and saw my pic on Instagram.  Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Wyville

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi could you try this song and tell me how you like that bass.



Sorry buddy, I am having a hectic day and I can't get around to it. Do remind me again if I forget!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Vitaly2017 said:


> Woow Thats so awsome hehe ) I just went and saw my pic on Instagram.  Thanks for letting me know





Vitaly2017 said:


> I am so so impressed by the plussound gold plated silver cable I just got.
> Oh mine mine this is such unique flavor. I just love it !
> This just reminds the same feeling I got for my wm1z, its also very special in sound timbre.
> 
> ...



This is amazing! Thanks so much for sharing. We're thrilled that it exceeded your expectations and more!


Roasty said:


> Thanks man. Just placed order for an X8 in gold plated silver.



ExcelThanks for your order!


----------



## Vitaly2017

I want to share some more impressions with my new gold cable.
It been around 3 days now and I think it has some burn in effect. At first all my attention went into the beautifully decay off the bass along side with a unique flavor of musicality.
Now few days later I started to feel new particularities with my tia trio, things I know it never been doing that way. It is the sound stage and imaging. Yes remember I said treble was gentle and delicate? Well now that treble has showed new things in music!  I was many times surprised by some effects in sound like it was so naturally and analytically reproduced that I was literally turning my head and looking in to that direction from where I thought the music noise or sound effect apeared from. To my surprise there were nothing it all was in the music !
The only headphones that I experienced such effect was the hd800s, those are the only ones I could get lost and totally be fooled by sounds around me and it was all happening inside the headphones. I am happy to report that with this gold plated silver cable it does bring tia trio to a whole new level of sound representation.  
More realistic and natural perception of music, bass has a beautiful timbre, treble is silky and delicate, mids are just as good as they can be!
I really love this setup more and more.

I never thought I could have all of it one place haha this trio and plussound with my wm1z is something amazing,  this cable really helps to bring the whole combo to its peak of the performance,  all parts matter. With the help of high quality gear and components this helps to bring out so much more nuances and perfect feelings from the music that will evade your soul in to the inner worlds of the unknown universe!


----------



## Wyville

Vitaly2017 said:


> Hi could you try this song and tell me how you like that bass.



Using the Trio, Exo GPS and PAW6000 (Bluetooth DAC) it sounds very nice. Clean and tight bass with air around it so the image feels spacious and quite holographic. Well balanced, I would say. Really nice music for chilling, btw.


----------



## Deferenz

It seems like the Exo GPS and the Trio go really well together. I am looking forward to trying out this combo with the N6ii.


----------



## Vitaly2017 (Jan 22, 2020)

Wyville said:


> Using the Trio, Exo GPS and PAW6000 (Bluetooth DAC) it sounds very nice. Clean and tight bass with air around it so the image feels spacious and quite holographic. Well balanced, I would say. Really nice music for chilling, btw.





Thanks )  I do a lot of chilling haha, my music is all about good vibes and nice bass .
Here is one of my favorites.
Better if you listen to it straight from spotify,  that way you can hear all the song.


----------



## Wyville

Vitaly2017 said:


> Thanks )  I do a lot of chilling haha, my music is all about good vibes and nice bass .
> Here is one of my favorites.
> Better if you listen to it straight from spotify,  that way you can hear all the song.



Thanks! Always interested in finding new music.  Don't have Spotify, but I will find a way.


----------



## Deferenz

I have received the Exo GPS on loan this evening. I’m looking forward to trying it tomorrow with the Trio and Legend X.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Deferenz said:


> It seems like the Exo GPS and the Trio go really well together. I am looking forward to trying out this combo with the N6ii.





Deferenz said:


> I have received the Exo GPS on loan this evening. I’m looking forward to trying it tomorrow with the Trio and Legend X.



Looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*BT Update #1: Thanks so much to all who have preordered, especially those who have been patiently waiting for some time now. The new modules have been assembled and in the process of being implemented onto cables. Stay tuned for more updates in the coming days.*​


----------



## Pro-Jules

On the edge of my seat for mine to arrive here in the UK.


----------



## Deferenz

Plussound Exo Gold Plated Silver 2.5mm

I want to say a big thank you to @ostewart for letting me borrow the Exo GPS so that I could trial it with the Trio and Legend X.

First aesthetics. The immediate thing that grabbed my attention was the colour; a lovely mix of gold and silver. The 2pin connectors and the termination plug look and feel quality and are well connected to the cable. The cable itself is quite soft and the braiding of the wires is excellent. It is easy to wear and doesn't pull.

Now that I have been listening to the cable for a few days, here are my basic impressions for the 64 Audio tia Trio.   Set up:-  Trio -- Exo GPS (bal) -- Cayin N6ii -- Tidal Hifi / Master

At first I was unsure what to make of the differences the cable made. I was moving between the 64 stock and the Exo to see what I could notice. The first thing that struck me was the improvement in clarity. I thought the stock cable gave a good sound to the Trio, but the Exo GPS seemed to take that clarity up a notch. This was on Tidal master tracks though. When it came to Hifi tracks I was initially struggling to notice a huge difference between cables. I kept listen though and after a day or so, something changed. This might be brain burn, but it seemed like the music presentation just opened up. Not just on master tracks but now also on hifi tracks. In fact it was the hifi tracks that seemed to have the most change. To my ears in any case.

There was now a lot more space between instruments, and I was able to really hone in on each individual part of the music. Rather than listen to the music I found myself being distracted by trying to pinpoint every instrument on the soundstage. Speaking of soundstage, I didn't feel that it had increased much in width, but I did feel it had increased in depth. I'm not sure how to describe the change in bass. It felt kind of tamed slightly, or not as raw. It is still there though when needed and I was really impressed how I can detect the twang of bass guitars in the tracks. Vocals can be really good dependent on the song. Some, like Kate Bush and Level 42 sound great but on other tracks they can be a little recessed, as though the music is more upfront and the vocals a bit further away. This could depend on how the track is recorded though. Highs are smooth and not piercing. Though to be fair, even on the stock cable the highs were always smoothed off.

Overall I think the Exo GPS is a good cable. It pairs really well with the Trio. I think it brings a nice warm feel to the sound, but is also detailed. The set up here was non fatiguing and I was able to listen for hours without any issues. It's a thumbs up from me on this particular set up.

Next I am going to pair the Exo GPS with the Legend X.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Deferenz said:


> Plussound Exo Gold Plated Silver 2.5mm
> 
> I want to say a big thank you to @ostewart for letting me borrow the Exo GPS so that I could trial it with the Trio and Legend X.
> 
> ...




Thats a cool impression very happy to see you love it like I do.

I am very happy with the synergy and musicality gold plated silver brought to my audiophile love.

After more then a week with mine biggest points are.

Musicality 
Clarity 
Beautiful synergy 
Treble more refined 
Bass on new level of textures with a tasteful timbre. 
Mids are beautiful and natural.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Deferenz said:


> Plussound Exo Gold Plated Silver 2.5mm
> 
> I want to say a big thank you to @ostewart for letting me borrow the Exo GPS so that I could trial it with the Trio and Legend X.
> 
> ...



Nice write up! Thanks for sharing. Looking forward to reading impressions on your next pairing!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​*BT Update #2: USB DAC/AMP functionality is supported and sounding great! Users can simply plug and play to listen videos and music from any computer while module charges from 0-100 in under 90 minutes! Stay tuned for more updates this week.​*


----------



## Levanter

Just received a shipping label for PS Audio Bluetooth cable. Oh boy, up to 4 weeks delivery period. Gonna be a long wait lol


----------



## Pro-Jules

V excited here in the UK

Not looking forward to the 
Customs duty charges and delays


----------



## mvvRAZ

Pro-Jules said:


> V excited here in the UK
> 
> Not looking forward to the
> Customs duty charges and delays


Honestly it makes more sense to buy directly from plussound and just have them underdeclare it imo


----------



## Levanter

mvvRAZ said:


> Honestly it makes more sense to buy directly from plussound and just have them underdeclare it imo



I think most of us ordered directly from Plussound. As for under declare does PS do that? Most if not all US companies I’ve dealt with wouldn’t entertain that request.


----------



## mvvRAZ

Levanter said:


> I think most of us ordered directly from Plussound. As for under declare does PS do that? Most if not all US companies I’ve dealt with wouldn’t entertain that request.


Idk about plussound specifically but most companies I’ve dealt with do that


----------



## Deferenz

mvvRAZ said:


> Honestly it makes more sense to buy directly from plussound and just have them underdeclare it imo



I am aware that some companies do an under declaration as a matter of course without any prompting. Is Plussound one of these?


_(please note Mr Tax Man, I do not advocate this, I'm merely discussing it) #bigbrother _


----------



## mvvRAZ

Deferenz said:


> I am aware that some companies do an under declaration as a matter of course without any prompting. Is Plussound one of these?
> 
> 
> _(please note Mr Tax Man, I do not advocate this, I'm merely discussing it) #bigbrother _


Unfortunately i can’t tell you fam, haven’t had them ship me anything - I bought from their UK dealer and got skinned pretty badly


----------



## Pro-Jules

Direct order


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Levanter said:


> Just received a shipping label for PS Audio Bluetooth cable. Oh boy, up to 4 weeks delivery period. Gonna be a long wait lol



Greatly appreciate your patience!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*BT Update #3: High resolution codecs such as aptX HD and LDAC are supported right out of the box. You can toggle between the two codecs with digital audio players such as @Sony WM1A, among others to compare.*​


----------



## Deferenz

*Exo GPS with Legend X*

Having tried this cable with the Trio and found it to be a very good pair up, I wanted to give it a try with the Legend X. I have been using the LX with the stock 64 SPC as this was the only cable I had (I do not have the Ares II). 

The set up is:  Legend X – Exo GPS (bal) – N6ii – Tidal Hifi/Master

There were a few things I noticed with this set up. There was quite a bass emphasis on most tracks I listened to. This gives everything a warm, lush kind of sound. I listened to some 80s pop music and it all felt warm and cuddly. The music felt like it was putting its arms around me. Actually, I kind of liked this sound as it was easy to listen to and non-fatiguing. However, I can see how this would be a big deal breaker for many people who prefer a more balanced presentation.  It felt like the bass also hit a little harder and was able to go down lower for a rumble. The James Blake track ‘Limit to your Love’ was a good example of this. In fact, the notes I made during my listening said, ‘Wow! Sub-bass goes deep and well balanced. It reverberates around my head. Feels like I’m going to get sucked down deep into that bass.’ The next thing I noticed was that it felt like a veil had been lifted on many tracks I listened to. One track in particular, Ed Sheran’s ‘Shape of You’, seemed to go to new heights. I thought it sounded excellent with the stock SPC, but the Exo GPS took it to another level. In my notes I wrote, ‘How can this song get any better? I’m pretty stunned about this.’ The lifting of a veil was noticeable on most things I listened to.

I think the Exo GPS made most elements a bit crisper and clearer. There was also better separation of instruments compared to the stock SPC.

I listened to some jazz fusion and thought this worked well. The laid back warmth of my set up was good for the laid back rhythm of this music. I also tried listening to some hip-hop and I actually felt this worked well. I am a big fan of hip-hop from around the mid 80s to the mid 90s, but one thing about this era was that, in the main, the recording of the music was not at the best ‘hi-fi’ type level. It can therefore sound kind of flat and recessed on a lot of earphones. I was happy to hear though that the Exo GPS was able to dig into the music and bring forth a good bit of separation, and the bass emphasis definitely helped in this genre.

There were some downsides though. Although I love a bit of bass, I felt generally the Exo GPS gave it too much emphasis. Whereas most parts of a song were clearer and crisper than using a stock SPC, the bass seemed to take a different path. With the stock SPC the LX put the bass in the exact spot it was required. With the GPS it was kind of always present in some form or other. I suppose the point is, I think the bass was better from SPC rather than GPS. 

On a lot of tracks the mids seemed a bit recessed and the highs were too smoothed off. I think both of these areas need a bit of a lift to bring them out a bit.

I was disappointed with EDM. I was expecting this to be a winner. I didn’t find though that the GPS brought the music alive. Not that it was terrible or anything, but it seemed to lack that ‘punch’ that this genre of music needs. Again, the SPC was IMO better for EDM.

I think there were some good elements and some bad elements to this pair up. As much as I like this cable, and the really good pair up with the Trio, overall I don’t think it is a good pairing with the Legend X.  I have read in a few places that the Legend X seems to do better with copper rather than it does with silver. Perhaps this may be right and that is why I overall I probably preferred the SPC over the GPS for this particular pair up.

I think the Exo GPS and the Legend X are a bit like your estranged uncle and aunt. You love your uncle and you love your aunt, but you dare not leave them alone in a room together.


----------



## Yammy

Received my Echo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable and wanted to leave some initial impressions since I've been excited to try these since they were announced.

The good:

*Audio quality* - I got these for my Massdrop Plus which I wanted to use as my inexpensive Bluetooth IEMs while traveling. My ears aren't as acute as some of those here but I can definitely say that I the bass emphasis and separation of the Massdrop Plus were not lost. Comparing to my son's Airpod Pros and Sennheiser Momentums, other "premium" Bluetooth earbuds which fall in the same price range as this cable, and I think these are a better buy if you enjoy your IEMs but have been eyeing Bluetooth earbuds like I've been. I may even nab another cable with a different connector for my other at-work IEMs.
*USB C* - In a world where micro and mini USB still continue to exist in newly developed products, this was one of the biggest selling points for me. Reducing the amount of types of cables I need to travel with.
*Controls and UX* - My box didn't come with a link to the manual and I pairing wasn't super intuitive to me at first. Luckily one email later (which Christian responded to promptly) and I had the manual and was able to pair up easily with my Pixel 4 and Pixelbook (pairing with up to 2 devices!). The controls are simple to remember and they are easily manipulated with iems in-ear and out of sight.
*Connectivity* - I have not had any connection problems yet even when my phone is in positions where other Bluetooth headphones have lost connection in the past.
*Weight* - This may slightly vary between models- I wanted sleeved cables for the extra stealthy look while traveling. With the size of the unit (which was bigger than expected), I was surprised that they didn't feel heavier in-ear. They're also definitely more comfortable to run/jump in than any wired IEMs and easily adjustable to cinch down behind the neck.
*Battery Life* - I've been testing for over an hour now between the pair of Bluetooth earbuds and it's still showing 100% (not sure if battery life is being reported incorrectly but I guess we'll see as I use these for longer). Regardless, these outclass the Bluetooth Earbuds I've been comparing to.

The bad:

*Background noise* - There was an earlier comment by Plussound that mentioned the background noise would be pretty much non-existent. I did not find this to be the case and hear the white noise even with music playing at all volume levels. Some of you may find this more annoying but for my on-the-go use, I don't think it is as noticeable.
*Pairing/unpairing beep volume* - Every time you pair or unpair these, there are audible beeps which sound like the volume is cranked to maximum. Easily avoidable if you pair and unpair with iems out of your ear. My only concern with this is during moments where these may lose of connectivity, which luckily have not happened yet.
Overall I think these are great and I'm happy with the product. I hope these issues can be fixed with some firmware updates because it's otherwise exactly what I've been looking for in a Bluetooth module.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Feb 3, 2020)

Yammy said:


> Received my Echo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable and wanted to leave some initial impressions since I've been excited to try these since they were announced.
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing your early impressions and feedback. We have plans to improve/add features via firmware update in the near future, so check back soon for news.


----------



## ninetailfox97 (Feb 4, 2020)

Yammy said:


> Received my Echo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable and wanted to leave some initial impressions since I've been excited to try these since they were announced.
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...



Just got my bluetooth cable last night, glad to see someone else with pretty much the same impressions. I'd add that I can basically only use 1 fairly low volume setting, which is still slightly too quiet. Anything louder will blow out my eardrums and anything softer is basically off. Looking forward to the firmware updates from plussound.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ninetailfox97 said:


> Just got my bluetooth cable last night, glad to see someone else with pretty much the same impressions. I'd add that I can basically only use 1 fairly low volume setting, which is still slightly too quiet. Anything louder will blow out my eardrums and anything softer is basically off. Looking forward to the firmware updates from plussound.



Appreciate the info! What's your current setup?


----------



## ninetailfox97

PLUSSOUND said:


> Appreciate the info! What's your current setup?


I have then on an old pair of ue4's that I upgraded to the ipx connector. I'm guessing the low impedance is responsible for the low range of control and system beeps being far too loud.


----------



## Yammy

ninetailfox97 said:


> Just got my bluetooth cable last night, glad to see someone else with pretty much the same impressions. I'd add that I can basically only use 1 fairly low volume setting, which is still slightly too quiet. Anything louder will blow out my eardrums and anything softer is basically off. Looking forward to the firmware updates from plussound.



I actually have the same issue around 30% volume from my source (Pixel phone) but I originally thought the issue was due to my source. I haven't had time to test with other sources yet.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ninetailfox97 said:


> I have then on an old pair of ue4's that I upgraded to the ipx connector. I'm guessing the low impedance is responsible for the low range of control and system beeps being far too loud.



Yes, sensitive IEMs are more prone to this.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Yammy said:


> I actually have the same issue around 30% volume from my source (Pixel phone) but I originally thought the issue was due to my source. I haven't had time to test with other sources yet.



Very helpful. If you have other sources, please share with us when you can.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Feb 6, 2020)

Have you sent a blue 2 pin poetic set to the UK? I haven't had a dispatch email yet? I have EmpireEars  iems.


----------



## Levanter

Just received mine! Pleasantly surprise with the shipping speed considering I didn’t choose express/priority.

here are some unboxing pics since there doesn’t seem to be any around.
Am also impressed with the packaging/boxing experience


----------



## Pro-Jules

Please review their performance!


----------



## Levanter

And one last pic


----------



## Levanter

Pro-Jules said:


> Please review their performance!



Omg the white noise is so bloody audible even while playing music. I'm not even using a sensitive IEM...
Not impress with this bluetooth module at all...


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Levanter said:


> And one last pic



Thanks for sharing unboxing. Be sure screws face outwards when connecting!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Levanter said:


> Omg the white noise is so bloody audible even while playing music. I'm not even using a sensitive IEM...
> Not impress with this bluetooth module at all...



We are aware of this. We’ll have a firmware update in the near future.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Feb 6, 2020)

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks for sharing unboxing. Be sure screws face outwards when connecting!



Looped back over the ear surely the Logo side is visible (facing outwards) not the two screws?

Looking for clarity on 'outwards' thanks.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Levanter said:


> Omg the white noise is so bloody audible even while playing music. I'm not even using a sensitive IEM...
> Not impress with this bluetooth module at all...





Pro-Jules said:


> Looped back over the ear surely the Logo side is visible (facing outwards) not the two screws?
> 
> Looking for clarity on 'outwards' thanks.



The logo should be facing your head (inwards) when the IEM's are inserted


----------



## Pro-Jules (Feb 6, 2020)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> The logo should be facing your head (inwards) when the IEM's are inserted


Thanks

That's odd, I would expect a brand would want to have its logo visible to the public rather than two tiny brass screws?

Swapping mine around now.....

And did this test...

https://www.audiocheck.net/blindtests_abspolarity.php 

Well.... 6 out of 10 ain't bad! eh?

..... ahem...!


----------



## Deferenz (Feb 6, 2020)

Pro-Jules said:


> Thanks
> 
> That's odd, I would expect a brand would want to have its logo visible to the public rather than two tiny brass screws?
> 
> Swapping mine around now.....


I had this issue with the connectors. I also thought that the logo would face outwards and the pin inwards.  The cable still worked but I realised something was wrong when I heard a familiar song and realised that the instruments were reversed on the soundstage. I then checked out a @twister6  review (free plug) to see how the cable was connected to the IEM in one of his Plussound pictures.


----------



## ninetailfox97

ninetailfox97 said:


> Just got my bluetooth cable last night, glad to see someone else with pretty much the same impressions. I'd add that I can basically only use 1 fairly low volume setting, which is still slightly too quiet. Anything louder will blow out my eardrums and anything softer is basically off. Looking forward to the firmware updates from plussound.


Been using it during work and at home, battery life seems to be pretty good, got 8 hours on a single charge one day. But the sound will randomly stutter every 30mins or so. This happens on both my phone(ldac) and macbook(aptx) with the device a foot or two away.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Does a Macbook have Aptx? Isn’t it AAC ?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ninetailfox97 said:


> Been using it during work and at home, battery life seems to be pretty good, got 8 hours on a single charge one day. But the sound will randomly stutter every 30mins or so. This happens on both my phone(ldac) and macbook(aptx) with the device a foot or two away.



Is your phone and MacBook paired to other devices besides the module? Are you near a router by any chance?



Pro-Jules said:


> Does a Macbook have Aptx? Isn’t it AAC ?



MacBooks support both AAC and aptX. The module uses the better codec by default.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Good to know. What a pain Apple don't do AptXHD


----------



## Levanter

PLUSSOUND said:


> We are aware of this. We’ll have a firmware update in the near future.



Thanks for the response! If a firmware is all it takes to eliminate the white noise then this would be one of the big advantage over others. Updatable module that fixes/improves usability and somewhat futureproof.

That said, there are a few points you could consider that i hope can be included in the next firmware update:

1) As mentioned, the beep when pairing is quite loud. Hopefully able to reduce the volume for pairing mode.
2) The steps for volume increase/decrease is quite big with the volume control module. In between 2 clicks, the volume went from quite soft to audibly louder. Hope there is another 1-2 steps in between for a gradual volume increase instead of a big jump.
3) I also noticed intermittent cut offs in connection. This happened when i had paired 2 devices (iphone & ak sp1000m) together. Both devices and my iPad were in close proximity with me. Would interference happen due to that?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Levanter said:


> Thanks for the response! If a firmware is all it takes to eliminate the white noise then this would be one of the big advantage over others. Updatable module that fixes/improves usability and somewhat futureproof.
> 
> That said, there are a few points you could consider that i hope can be included in the next firmware update:
> 
> ...



Appreciate the suggestions! The first firmware update will be aimed at improving performance based on feedback received thus far. #1 and #2 will be in our to-do list. For #3, there can be interference if multiple devices are in close range.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Feb 7, 2020)

If at all possible, please make firmware easy to implement for Mac users. (Not launching Terminal etc. )


----------



## robertjwarren (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi all

Just received new Plussound BT cable and working fine with Earsonics ES3’s. Here is order info:
Echo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable
(Copper (Type 6 Litz))  Connector : 2-Pin / 0.78mm / CIEM (JH Audio / 64 Audio / Noble / etc.)
Sleeving : Black
Left Connector Heatshrink : Black (Blue Logo)
Right Connector Heatshrink : Black (Red Logo)
Cable Style : Default (Module on the right side)
Slider : Aluminum (Black)

Comments:

1. Coverage distance is slightly better than my Lear and TRN BT cables
2. Sound overall is cleaner and clearer
3.Length of cable is just right for me not too long and not too short


----------



## cladane

Hi,

I wanted to point out the very good follow up from PLUSSOUND (Christian) in adapting the X16 (Cu,Ag,Au) to the MySphere 3.2
Comparing to XLR stock cable the X16 brings a very audible improvement on the richness heared for example on the pianoforte left hand.
High quality components, recommended.


----------



## Vitaly2017

WoW 






cladane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to point out the very good follow up from PLUSSOUND (Christian) in adapting the X16 (Cu,Ag,Au) to the MySphere 3.2
> Comparing to XLR stock cable the X16 brings a very audible improvement on the richness heared for example on the pianoforte left hand.
> High quality components, recommended.


----------



## drummerdimitri

Here's my X8 Gold platted Silver balanced cable.

Love the subtle touch of gold as it's more champagne than gold so not as flashy.


----------



## Wes S (Feb 13, 2020)

robertjwarren said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just received new Plussound BT cable and working fine with Earsonics ES3’s!


Just wanted to let you know, the left and right are reversed.


----------



## Vitaly2017

cladane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to point out the very good follow up from PLUSSOUND (Christian) in adapting the X16 (Cu,Ag,Au) to the MySphere 3.2
> Comparing to XLR stock cable the X16 brings a very audible improvement on the richness heared for example on the pianoforte left hand.
> High quality components, recommended.




What cable materials are those again? Which cable is it in plussound site?


----------



## SupperTime

What pluasound cable (most affordable option) for reducing treble spikes?


----------



## cladane

Vitaly2017 said:


> What cable materials are those again? Which cable is it in plussound site?


It is X16 Series Custom Cable for Headphones in Gold Plated Hybrid.
http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/headphone.html


----------



## Deferenz

I wanted to check something. Does the 8 in the X8 series mean it is 8 wires?


----------



## drummerdimitri

Deferenz said:


> I wanted to check something. Does the 8 in the X8 series mean it is 8 wires?



That is correct.


----------



## Wyville

Deferenz said:


> I wanted to check something. Does the 8 in the X8 series mean it is 8 wires?


Yep, like @drummerdimitri said. PlusSound divides it series in number of wires and you can choose the conductor of your choice. So for IEMs:
X-Series = 2 wires
Exo-Series = 4 wires
X6 series = 6 wires 
X8 series = 8 wires
Then there are several more series such as the Poetic that offer sleeve options for more durability, which I believe are all 4 wires, and with headphones there is also the option of the X16 with 16 wires. Surprisingly that barely touches the amount of custom options, which never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Deferenz

Wyville said:


> Yep, like @drummerdimitri said. PlusSound divides it series in number of wires and you can choose the conductor of your choice. So for IEMs:
> X-Series = 2 wires
> Exo-Series = 4 wires
> X6 series = 6 wires
> ...


Thanks. That’s really informative. 
I think the X8 GPS sounds rather nice.


----------



## Wyville

Deferenz said:


> Thanks. That’s really informative.
> I think the X8 GPS sounds rather nice.


Are you considering it for your Trio?


----------



## Deferenz (Feb 16, 2020)

Wyville said:


> Are you considering it for your Trio?


I’ve recently ordered the Thor Silver II+ for the Trio. But I may have caught the cable bug and so I’m always looking. 
I did borrow an Exo GPS and that went well with the Trio, and so I was curious about the X8.


----------



## jmstandish

robertjwarren said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just received new Plussound BT cable and working fine with Earsonics ES3’s!


Kindly share the cable series and type chosen on your new Plussound BT cable, and after using your feedback. Very interested to purchase and hoping to read some comments. Thanks in advance.


----------



## robertjwarren

Wes S said:


> Just wanted to let you know, the left and right are reversed.


Thank you I have reconnected


----------



## robertjwarren

jmstandish said:


> Kindly share the cable series and type chosen on your new Plussound BT cable, and after using your feedback. Very interested to purchase and hoping to read some comments. Thanks in advance.


I edited my original post hopefully it helps you.


----------



## Krayonn

Hi All,

I've been looking for a BT cable for my Fearless Roland. Hopefully something that can sound better than the stock Fearless SPC cable. I've read that silver cables can actually brighten up the Roland's dark sound signature to an extent. So, will Exo series Silver+Gold be a good option? 
TIA!


----------



## Bjrmd

Krayonn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been looking for a BT cable for my Fearless Roland. Hopefully something that can sound better than the stock Fearless SPC cable. I've read that silver cables can actually brighten up the Roland's dark sound signature to an extent. So, will Exo series Silver+Gold be a good option?
> TIA!



I have the new plussound BT dongle with the Roland.  It won't change the sound except it introduces a fair amount of background hiss.  I'm hoping they fix that soon.
On the other hand, just add some equalizer boost to the high end and you will like it much better.
The special tweeters must be hard to drive and definitely need a boost.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Krayonn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been looking for a BT cable for my Fearless Roland. Hopefully something that can sound better than the stock Fearless SPC cable. I've read that silver cables can actually brighten up the Roland's dark sound signature to an extent. So, will Exo series Silver+Gold be a good option?
> TIA!



Yes it is. Silver based wires will help improve clarity and highs. If you have any additional questions, feel free to PM or email us.


----------



## Krayonn

Bjrmd said:


> I have the new plussound BT dongle with the Roland.  It won't change the sound except it introduces a fair amount of background hiss.  I'm hoping they fix that soon.
> On the other hand, just add some equalizer boost to the high end and you will like it much better.
> The special tweeters must be hard to drive and definitely need a boost.


Thank you. Which Plussound model and type of wire are you using?


----------



## pretzel06

Does usb c fast charging work on those  BT cables?


----------



## Bjrmd

Krayonn said:


> Thank you. Which Plussound model and type of wire are you using?



Exo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable
(Copper (Type 6 Litz)) 
It has the new bluetooth module.
The hiss is present with aptx or LDAC.  Very annoying - went back to wired until they come up with a fix


----------



## YankeeFan

Yammy said:


> The bad:
> 
> *Background noise* - There was an earlier comment by Plussound that mentioned the background noise would be pretty much non-existent. I did not find this to be the case and hear the white noise even with music playing at all volume levels. Some of you may find this more annoying but for my on-the-go use, I don't think it is as noticeable.
> *Pairing/unpairing beep volume* - Every time you pair or unpair these, there are audible beeps which sound like the volume is cranked to maximum. Easily avoidable if you pair and unpair with iems out of your ear. My only concern with this is during moments where these may lose of connectivity, which luckily have not happened yet.
> Overall I think these are great and I'm happy with the product. I hope these issues can be fixed with some firmware updates because it's otherwise exactly what I've been looking for in a Bluetooth module.



Im ok with the second issue...the Background noise issue however is something in my opinion that needs to be worked on ASAP...I use these with UE CSX 11’s and an iPhone 11 Pro Max, it doesn’t appear to be a source issue however from what I’m reading as others are having the same issues no matter the source...

I’m a patient early adopter with all kinds of tech but looking forward to this hopefully being addressed.


----------



## YankeeFan

Pro-Jules said:


> Looped back over the ear surely the Logo side is visible (facing outwards) not the two screws?
> 
> Looking for clarity on 'outwards' thanks.



I too was under the same impression but that’s not the case, the logo needs to face inward and the screws outward. A bit counterintuitive but I will make the change to mine...


----------



## pretzel06

I agree on the background noise needs to get fix asap. I did received mine yesterday, it is more noticeable on lower volume.
Otherwise it is a nice BT cable.



Spoiler: BT cable


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Thanks for the support and feedback guys. Our first firmware will address this and we'll be making some additional tweaks based on other feedback we've received. Follow us on our site and social pages as well for updates.


----------



## YankeeFan

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks for the support and feedback guys. Our first firmware will address this and we'll be making some additional tweaks based on other feedback we've received. Follow us on our site and social pages as well for updates.



Looking forward to the update.


----------



## SeeSax

Thanks to @Wyville I was finally able to try out a PlusSound Tri-copper cable in the form of an X6. It is a great pairing with my new Hyla Sarda hybrid IEM and provides an awesome warmth to the bass and treble. Notes have a lot of energy and clarity, but the cable provides an enhancement to the impact of the bass and a sparkly touch to the treble. Unlike any other copper cable I have heard, for sure. Build quality is top notch which is par for the course on PlusSound products. I really, really want one of these for my own now! 





Cheers, 

-Collin-


----------



## Wyville

SeeSax said:


> Thanks to @Wyville I was finally able to try out a PlusSound Tri-copper cable in the form of an X6. It is a great pairing with my new Hyla Sarda hybrid IEM and provides an awesome warmth to the bass and treble. Notes have a lot of energy and clarity, but the cable provides an enhancement to the impact of the bass and a sparkly touch to the treble. Unlike any other copper cable I have heard, for sure. Build quality is top notch which is par for the course on PlusSound products. I really, really want one of these for my own now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pleasure! Happy I could give you the opportunity to demo it, as it is a lovely cable for sure.


----------



## Roasty

My new favourite combo! PlusSound X8 gold plated silver.


----------



## Wes S

Roasty said:


> My new favourite combo! PlusSound X8 gold plated silver.


Sexy!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Happy 8 years! Be sure to check back tomorrow for the unveil of our first new release in 2020.*​


----------



## ayang02

Is that logo a hint? Am I seeing mixed copper & silver strands? Plated with palladium perhaps?


----------



## Tristy

Maybe a competitor to PW audio Century series?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Introducing Palladium Plated Hybrid - Our new high-end wire featuring industry first palladium plated copper and palladium plated silver bundled together in our signature Type 6 Litz configuration. Also includes our proprietary dampening cores and outer insulation for maximum conductivity, durability, and flexibility.*
*---
First full review will be published in just a few hours. Here is a sneak preview: "This is a very smartly 'tuned' high performing cable from PLUSSOUND. It takes the technical prowess from the Tri-Silver and adds more body, smoothness, and an altogether sweeter sounding timbre." - Marcus Downey @headfonics
---
PPH is in stock and available to order for all custom IEM, headphone, and bluetooth cables starting TODAY on our website at **www.plussoundaudio.com**
*
*If you reside in Hong Kong or South Korea, our distributor @soundcat and dealer @letsgoaudio already have units in stock for immediate audition and purchase, so stop by their store and try them out. *











​


----------



## choisan

hope tomorrow is bf


----------



## marcusd

PLUSSOUND X6 Palladium-Plated Hybrid Cable Review

Our full review is now published on Headfonics! 

https://headfonics.com/2020/04/plussound-x6-palladium-plated-hybrid-cable-review/


----------



## choisan

may i know why review was always on x6? because x8 is too pricy and not forecast to sell as many as x6?


----------



## marcusd

choisan said:


> may i know why review was always on x6? because x8 is too pricy and not forecast to sell as many as x6?



The review is on the X6 because that is the sample I received and just simply based on availability at the time.


----------



## Vitaly2017

I have read the headfonics review and looks very interesting!  New technics of making sound even more pleasant and refined.  Very curious about this cable


----------



## hugo poon (Apr 3, 2020)

Got the Palladium Plated Hybrid (EXO Series)!! Just a few minutes audition has made me go for it. Fantastic cable, as always... Great match with my Fender Ten 5 Carbon Black Edition. Oh thanks for helping me go through another hectic day amid the coronavirus outbreak!

"Happy Together"


----------



## marcusd

hugo poon said:


> Got the Palladium Plated Hybrid (X Series)!! Just a few minutes audition has made me go for it. Fantastic cable, as always... Great match with my Fender Ten 5 Carbon Black Edition. Oh thanks for helping me go through another hectic day amid the coronavirus outbreak!
> 
> "Happy Together"



That was quick!


----------



## Vitaly2017

hugo poon said:


> Got the Palladium Plated Hybrid (X Series)!! Just a few minutes audition has made me go for it. Fantastic cable, as always... Great match with my Fender Ten 5 Carbon Black Edition. Oh thanks for helping me go through another hectic day amid the coronavirus outbreak!
> 
> "Happy Together"




Is it the look or the sound that got you so quickly


----------



## hugo poon (Apr 1, 2020)

Vitaly2017 said:


> Is it the look or the sound that got you so quickly


Or both. I have been a fan of Plussound and am pleased to say that I enjoy this PPH even more than the Tri-Silver. Smoother, sweeter, like what Headfonics review says, yet I find it wonderfully resolving and energetic at the same time.


----------



## hugo poon

marcusd said:


> That was quick!


You too! Ha ha... Realized your review is published the moment I was home with the cable; reading your review somehow makes me enjoy the PPH even more. Great review!


----------



## Vitaly2017

hugo poon said:


> You too! Ha ha... Realized your review is published the moment I was home with the cable; reading your review somehow makes me enjoy the PPH even more. Great review!




The review was published very fast indeed!  Hahaha


How does this cable compare vs a copper ? Is it more controlled in bass?


----------



## marcusd

Vitaly2017 said:


> The review was published very fast indeed!  Hahaha
> 
> 
> How does this cable compare vs a copper ? Is it more controlled in bass?



yeah its pretty tight


----------



## PLUSSOUND

marcusd said:


> PLUSSOUND X6 Palladium-Plated Hybrid Cable Review
> 
> Our full review is now published on Headfonics!
> 
> https://headfonics.com/2020/04/plussound-x6-palladium-plated-hybrid-cable-review/



Thanks so much for the write-up!



hugo poon said:


> Got the Palladium Plated Hybrid (X Series)!! Just a few minutes audition has made me go for it. Fantastic cable, as always... Great match with my Fender Ten 5 Carbon Black Edition. Oh thanks for helping me go through another hectic day amid the coronavirus outbreak!
> 
> "Happy Together"





hugo poon said:


> Or both. I have been a fan of Plussound and am pleased to say that I enjoy this PPH even more than the Tri-Silver. Smoother, sweeter, like what Headfonics review says, yet I find it wonderfully resolving and energetic at the same time.



Wow! We appreciate your support and for sharing your thoughts on the new cable. Enjoy!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

* "...In my testing of PS Palladium plated hybrid, I found common changes with a noticeable improvement in soundstage expansion, creating a nearly 3D holographic spacing.  Also, in some pair ups it added more analog flavor and extra impact to the bass and more body to lower mids.  And it kept mids/vocals relatively transparent, still layered and detailed, and quite natural without any exaggerated coloring.  Plus, to my ears it also sharpened the definition of treble, but in a more natural and a controlled way."*
*
Read @twister6 full review on the new Palladium Plated Hybrid wire over at **https://twister6.com/2020/04/03/plussound-palladium-plated-hybrid-cable/*​


----------



## goxywood

Hi, I want to ask the braid type of this X8 cable. Is it square for the lower braid and round for LR braid? thanks


----------



## PLUSSOUND

goxywood said:


> Hi, I want to ask the braid type of this X8 cable. Is it square for the lower braid and round for LR braid? thanks



Yes, square on bottom and round on top.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Our new Palladium Plated Hybrid wire is now available for audition and purchase at My IEM in Taiwan. 

Stay tuned for more updates soon.*​


----------



## 52203

PLUSSOUND said:


> *Our new Palladium Plated Hybrid wire is now available for audition and purchase at My IEM in Taiwan.
> 
> Stay tuned for more updates soon.*​


I'm currently lived in Taiwan, currently using wm1z  xelento  ierz1r   ierm9 with cables from hansound / labkable. 
Imma go try this out and looking forward to add PS to my cable collection. Cheers~~


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*New review on Palladium Plated Hybrid has been published over at **SPILL. Photos and review can be found in the links below.

Original: **https://www.spill.hk/headphones/plusSound-Palladium-Plated-Hybrid-review/*
*English Translated: **https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.spill.hk%2Fheadphones%2FplusSound-Palladium-Plated-Hybrid-review%2F*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*“The PPH creates one of the widest sound stages that I have heard in any cable to date. Which includes cables that go for more than double the price...We have seen so many cables break the realm of 1000 US Dollars in the past, and it’s refreshing to have brands like @PLUSSOUND who stay below that for their four-wire flagship.” - Linus, Headfonia

Read the full review over at **https://www.headfonia.com/plussound-palladium-plated-hybrid-review/*​


----------



## Yammy

Any ETA on the firmware for the Bluetooth cable? Working from home, the white noise is much more prevalent and I'm back to wired.


----------



## dh0licious

Hi Paul, a fellow member suggested I reach out to you as the website seems to be down for now.

I am after the following;

1) Bluetooth cable
MMCX or QDC connector
BT 5, AptX HD, Microphone with cVc 6 or 8 noise cancelling


2) 3.5mm Cable with Microphone
MMCX or QDC connector
In-line mic with volume controls

Wondering if you have anything like these available?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Yammy said:


> Any ETA on the firmware for the Bluetooth cable? Working from home, the white noise is much more prevalent and I'm back to wired.



First update will be available very soon. 



dh0licious said:


> Hi Paul, a fellow member suggested I reach out to you as the website seems to be down for now.
> 
> I am after the following;
> 
> ...



For #1, we got it covered. For #2, we only offer with one-button mic. Please email us if you need more info.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*//UPDATES//*

#1: We’ve just added more options to each listing on our site to make ordering custom cables easier, including increasing/decreasing overall length, more connector/termination options, and choosing processing time!

#2: Four ready to ship cables have just been posted at special pricing. Only one unit is available for each, so if you see what you like, claim it quick!
https://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/readytoship.html

#3: First firmware update for PS-V3 module is coming within 1-2 weeks. We will post both file and instructions on our BT cables page. Stay tuned for more details shortly.​


----------



## NJoyzAudio (May 6, 2020)

PlusSound X8 Tri-Silver and JH Audio IEMS are great together!

The comments and discussion below are being made with NO compensation from PlusSound Audio. 
The X8 model cable discussed was paid for, and was not a free demo unit.

Just wanted to call out a great product from a company providing over the top service!

I’m not calling this a review as in typical Head-Fi fashion I’m not comparing head to head to other cables or using other IEM’s on the same cable.  This is meant to just express my experience and my opinions and to thank a company who does what they say and makes a quality product IMO.

I received earlier this week my order for an Tri-Silver X8
All I can say is “WOW”!!! with a giddy grin on my face!
My JH Roxanne’s are now right where I want them!

For anyone with JH Audio IEM’s, IMO This is a MUST HAVE change, and something that will make your investment into JH Audio IEM’s even better.

But as should be noted YMMV depending on what you are trying to achieve. I offer my experience and opinions below for anyone maybe sitting on the fence and wanting a little “push” to go forward.

I also know there are great debates that go in in Head-Fi about cables really making a difference or being “Snake Oil”. 
I use to think spending upwards the cost of another IEM on a cable was crazy, but once you’ve invested into an IEM you like and is comfortable to wear, I felt maximizing that investment just made sense, as I already have a bunch of universal IEM’s that while good, I rarely use anymore or have sold off for someone else to enjoy. Now having CIEM’s selling them off is no longer an option.
(Welcome to Head-Fi, Sorry about your wallet!)

I purchased the CIEM’s Roxanne’s knowing that they are out of the box a little “dark” sounding, but walking around and demoing at Can Jam, chose them because they have a really amazing soundstage/depth and an impressive low end rumble that can be hard to get until spending considerably more, but the Roxanne’s highs were just OK.
But from past experiencing knowing I could “tune” that part of the sound later by changing out the cable  from the stock OFC or OCC copper, to something different.
(And emphasizing “Tune” If the IEM’s don’t have a sound signature close to what you want NO cable is going miraculously fix that.  If they are close, cables will help IMO)
For those not familiar with the JH Audio IEM’s, they use a 4 pin connection using an 8 wire configuration (and use this 8 wire configuration to add in an bass adjustment module, NOTE: JH Audio just moved to a new 7 pin connection that no one yet is making cables for.  I’ve been told you can still spec the older 4pin connection, but be aware if you’re looking to buy a new set of JH IEM’s)
Only a handful of cable makers create the cabling for JH Audio IEM’s 4pin connection on a regular basis.  

My goal was to “brighten” the Roxanne’s keeping the current bass and midrange presence and soundstage but extend the highs. IF I could extend the soundstage and mids/bass even more, without making either more forward than they already were, even better.

This initially landed me on the Moon-Audio Silver Dragons (Moon Audio initially made all of JH’s cables, so go with the people who do it OEM right?)
The Silver Dragon cable did make the changes I was looking for to some extent, but I still felt there was a veil over the highs, and the extension on the highs I felt could still be improved, thus started my reading and comparing cables from many other sources, leading to 2 finalists, Effect Audio and PlusSound.
(Don’t get me wrong. The Moon-Audio Silver Dragon does a great job for its price point but I wanted more, and there was nothing better in the Moon-Audio catalog).

Reaching out to PlusSound Audio and Effect Audio on the same day, I wanted to see how fast and what type of response I would get.
While Effect Audio responded quickly within 2 days, with great and accurate info, I was blown away that Chris from PlusSound responded not only the same day but within 2 hours, and had even better advice and examples of what he has seen/done having JH Audio IEM’s in house to test with.
Some more reading, more questions to both companies, and each time Chris from PlusSound answered same day/within 8 hours and his advice helped to narrow down choices of which cable and why (including a bold ask on my half to see if a Hybrid of 2 wire types in the 8 wire weave could be done (yes it can) and would it help the sound signature (It could, but not in the direction I wanted)

Having listened to the EA Leonidas 2 previously and knowing that is a direction I wanted to go, and reading from many distinguished reviewers how the PlusSound Tir-Sliver was its closest competitor, the responses I received from Chris at PlusSound through this entire process and add in what I was reading and have experienced how Covid-19 has affected shipments from Singapore, all of these factors had me pull the trigger on a PlusSound Purchase and I’m glad all these forces combined to making my decision.

I’m very happy with the results.
It has opened up my Roxanne’s and lifted the vail on many songs, and for those that are probably marginal recordings at least moved it aside.
Again out of the box I love what the Tri-Silver X8 has done to the highs. The Extension is what I was looking for, and there is the sparkle with cymbals and high hat hits I was looking for. Female vocals have a nice presence and shine that has been missing to date.  It is the sound signature I knew the Roxanne’s were cable of providing. The Tri-silver as mentioned in reviews in Head-Fi and on other sources, the soundstage has also increased, in width (didn’t think that would be possible) Where I could place instruments “on stage” before, now I can tell which one is in front of the other, so yes I feel the depth has increased also.  (Again IMO)  I’m being told it will just get better as the cable burns in, so looking forward to that.
And thank you Chris for talking me out of a “hybrid” of 2 cable types as with the Tri-Silver it has extended the bass a bit and I’ve had to back down the bass adjusters from the 1:30/2 O’clockish position I had on the Moon Audio Silver Dragons to 12N or on some tracks an 11:30ish setting.
A cable with anymore bass enhancement and it would be unlistenable to me.
The mids are still strong and male voices are present and clear.
While some reviewers have discouraged using the Tri-Silver with dark sounding IEM’s I’d have to disagree as it has helped across the spectrum, and what I knew that the Roxanne’s could deliver, the sound signature I wanted without moving on to yet the next price range of IEM’s

I’m enjoying that the Roxanne’s are much more “musical” now and the entire spectrum is working together instead of being slightly cut up and certain areas emphasized. So far I’m getting it all!

And I’d be remiss to not mention the build quality and aesthetics of this cable
While many loved the charm of the older “heat shrink” finish of the older PlusSound cables, there were those reviewers who felt heat shrink did not belong on a TOTL set up and looked too DIY.
The new terminations and connections are top notch and beautifully presented. They are nicer than many of the other more expensive cables I’ve looked at and the range of customization is mind boggling (its nice that you can choose the colors of the strain reliefs on the IEM termination side to help with the ID’ing of L/R side cables).
This is not a cheap looking or ill fitted cable.  The braids are nice and tight, the presentation is great looking.  The Box braid really shows off the cable and the workmanship of PlusSound.
As an 8 wire design, the cable is light and flexible with no microphonics.
Being a wearer of glasses, I went for the “twisted” L/R braid past the “Y” termination over a standard box or circular braid and it falls perfectly over the ears and is comfortable to wear with glasses on.
My only wish?  Being a automotive gearhead, I wish a connector like the Furutech CF-xxxx line of terminations could have been an option but it’s a nit pick as the standard PlusSound terminations are extremely nice and very professional looking and solidly built.

Again apologies for the length of this post.
But I wanted to post this for again a company that does what is says and delivers what It promises!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

NJoyzAudio said:


> PlusSound X8 Tri-Silver and JH Audio IEMS are great together!
> 
> The comments and discussion below are being made with NO compensation from PlusSound Audio.
> The X8 model cable discussed was paid for, and was not a free demo unit.
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing your experience and impressions with us. Enjoy your new cable!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

First firmware update for PS-V3 is finally here! Changes are based on feedback received, which includes improved performance, revised BT and DAC volume steps, and fixed notification volume! Stroll down at the bottom of our BT cable page to download files and instructions. Available exclusively for current PS-V3 owners only!

Please note: Requires Windows PC to install upgrade. If you are unable to install, we are more than happy to do it for you. For questions and comments, we are just an email away at sales@plussoundaudio.com. 

If you are placing a new order or currently have a order being processed, your PS-V3 will come preinstalled with the latest version, so downloading this software is not required at this time.​


----------



## Pro-Jules (May 7, 2020)

And what's a Mac user supposed to do?

Luckily my son has a pc.

Thanks for not posting the link!


----------



## Pro-Jules




----------



## ninetailfox97

just updated and can confirm the volume is much better. Used with Aptx on my mac book pro and ldac from my samsung s10 with ue 4 pros
However the noise floor is still there, a little white noise. At least thanks to the volume improvements i can bump up the volume of my content without it getting too loud.
Overall great update, looking forward to more in the future.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Pro-Jules said:


> And what's a Mac user supposed to do?
> 
> Luckily my son has a pc.



For the time being, the software works on Windows. Links are found at the bottom of our BT page. If you are having trouble getting to our page, try this link: https://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/bluetooth.html



ninetailfox97 said:


> just updated and can confirm the volume is much better. Used with Aptx on my mac book pro and ldac from my samsung s10 with ue 4 pros
> However the noise floor is still there, a little white noise. At least thanks to the volume improvements i can bump up the volume of my content without it getting too loud.
> Overall great update, looking forward to more in the future.



Pleased to hear! It is our very first update, so there is room for improvements plus we plan to add new features over time, so check back periodically for more updates. Thanks!


----------



## Bjrmd

A brief feedback on the new firmware for the Bluetooth dongle:
Install process was fine on a Win 10 PC.
Unfortunately, the background hiss/noise is no different (and awful).  It does not matter what codec you use and I'm now concerned it's a hardware/design issue.
I'm going back to wired and will wait yet again for a fix.  My 10 dollar Apple USB C DAC is orders of magnitude better.
So far I'm not impressed with the product nor the companies ability to fix it.
Remember - this was supposed to be a high end audio component.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Bjrmd said:


> A brief feedback on the new firmware for the Bluetooth dongle:
> Install process was fine on a Win 10 PC.
> Unfortunately, the background hiss/noise is no different (and awful).  It does not matter what codec you use and I'm now concerned it's a hardware/design issue.
> I'm going back to wired and will wait yet again for a fix.  My 10 dollar Apple USB C DAC is orders of magnitude better.
> ...



Appreciate your feedback. May we ask what IEMs you are using? Several have reported noticeable reduction on hiss, along with the adjustments to volume steps. Please email us your info so we can look into it. We are not done with updates, so stay tuned for more info later.


----------



## Bjrmd

PLUSSOUND said:


> Appreciate your feedback. May we ask what IEMs you are using? Several have reported noticeable reduction on hiss, along with the adjustments to volume steps. Please email us your info so we can look into it. We are not done with updates, so stay tuned for more info later.



I'm using a Fearless Roland.
It has no background hiss with any of my Dacs including ibasso dc02, Apple and dragonfly red or Cobalt.

What is the output impedance?
Could that be the problem?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Bjrmd said:


> I'm using a Fearless Roland.
> It has no background hiss with any of my Dacs including ibasso dc02, Apple and dragonfly red or Cobalt.
> 
> What is the output impedance?
> Could that be the problem?



Thanks for the reply.

Sensitive IEMs are commonly prone to this via BT but your IEM has electrostatic tweeters for the highs, which may explain why it is more present. We’ll look further into it when working on the next update. If you don't see further improvements then, please email us immediately so we can help resolve it.


----------



## twister6

Hmm, I thought I'm in a wrong thread, with all this talk about dongles and BT adapters 

So, I just had the opportunity to test and to compare PS PPH (palladium plated hybrid) 4wire vs 8wire cable.  I have reviewed 4wire version here, and will update the review with this comparison as well.

Though, in theory going from 4wire to 8wire of the same cable should only give you reduction in cable impedance, in practice it could affect sound performance since you are changing one of the variables between your source with its fixed output impedance and your monitors with their singe-driver/multi-driver design and complex crossover (if part of the design).  But regardless of the cable science and if/what one believes in or hears with their own ears, I just spent a few hours playing with Tia Fourte, U18t, and handful of other IEMs to make sure the changes I'm hearing are consistent.  Literally, got lost in music, playing my favorite test tracks and then also listening to some new releases on Qobuz.  Again, for a detailed review of PPH cable please refer to the link above, while these are just my notes on what _I'm hearing_ going from 4wire to 8wire version, using LPGT and N6ii w/E02 as my sources for audio playback and streaming (N6ii), volume matched in every comparison.

_The first thing I noticed was soundstage expansion which became even more holographic.  In every pair up I tried, the 4wire PPH cable improves the soundstage, giving you more width and depth, one of the big pluses of this cable.  Here, sounds like the space is even more 3D holographic in comparison to 4wire version, spreading a little bit wider left/right.  Of course, various IEMs should respond differently to impedance changes, but this observation was consistent.  In terms of tonality, the most noticeable difference I'm hearing is a change in presentation of mids/vocals.  8wire version, in comparison to 4wire, brings the mids more forward, opens them up, adds more air and transparency, makes them a little more revealing, squeezing out more micro-details._

Again, as I always mention in my reviews, cable is NOT the EQ, and if you are expecting a drastic change because you are not happy with the original signature of your IEMs, cable alone not gonna help you.  What cable could do is to fine tune the sound to some degree.  So, please, have realistic expectations.

Here are some glamour side-by-side shots of PPH 8wire vs 4wire.  Beautiful workmanship, and despite looking thicker, it feels as comfortable to wear as 4wire:


  

And this is currently my favorite pair up, Tia Fourte + PPH 8wire:





@Vitaly2017 : per your request, I also tested Fourte Noir with PWA 1960 4wire (8conductors) vs PS PPH 8wire.  And to my surprise, the sound difference I'm hearing going from 1960 4wire to PPH 8wire is like PPH 4wire to 8wire.  Again, specific to Fourte Noir edition and using LPGT as a source (my reference source), I do hear mids/vocals open up, sound more revealing, and have improvement in retrieval of details.  Not a drastic change, but noticeable.  Fourte Noir, relative to Fourte, has more body in lower mids, which can make vocals a little thicker and more organic.  Here, switching to PPH 8wire gives mids more transparency which also improves some layering and separation of sounds.


----------



## Vitaly2017

twister6 said:


> Hmm, I thought I'm in a wrong thread, with all this talk about dongles and BT adapters
> 
> So, I just had the opportunity to test and to compare PS PPH (palladium plated hybrid) 4wire vs 8wire cable.  I have reviewed 4wire version here, and will update the review with this comparison as well.
> 
> ...





No wayyy that means I have to get my self the new PPH 🤑🤑🤑

What you described about PPH vs Pw1960 has intrigued me as I consider pw1960 to be one of the best cables I ever heard and owned hehe.

It has amazing resolution and such charming seductive sound. Very musical to.

I think what I also perceived from your review is that the new PPH will improve my bass control by making it less wide and big with more naturalism.

But the part about the PHH bringing more details and vocals forward is very surprising!  I very tempted to do the experiment my self now !!!

Thank you twister6!  You rock man !
🤠😎


----------



## twister6

Vitaly2017 said:


> No wayyy that means I have to get my self the new PPH 🤑🤑🤑
> 
> What you described about PPH vs Pw1960 has intrigued me as I consider pw1960 to be one of the best cables I ever heard and owned hehe.
> 
> ...



You asked me about a specific pair up, so keep that in mind  At the flagship kilobuck level of diminishing returns  there are no good or bad cables. It's about finding the right pair up synergy with your kilobuck TOTL iem to squeeze the last 5-10% of fine tuning improvement. And then on top of that, you should also consider ergonomics of the design. Like I mentioned above, I was pleasantly surprised how comfortably PPH8 feels. Some 8wire cables are no-go for iems, but this works quite well, soft, pliable, relatively light. And also, absolutely love the looks of new connectors and plug design.


----------



## Vitaly2017 (May 10, 2020)

twister6 said:


> You asked me about a specific pair up, so keep that in mind  At the flagship kilobuck level of diminishing returns  there are no good or bad cables. It's about finding the right pair up synergy with your kilobuck TOTL iem to squeeze the last 5-10% of fine tuning improvement. And then on top of that, you should also consider ergonomics of the design. Like I mentioned above, I was pleasantly surprised how comfortably PPH8 feels. Some 8wire cables are no-go for iems, but this works quite well, soft, pliable, relatively light. And also, absolutely love the looks of new connectors and plug design.




Oh yes I did haha ) I am very thankful for your feedbacks 😊

I agree new Plussound connectors design and overall craftsmanship is amazing! Very soft and durable!  Beautiful look very premium with luxurious approach.
I admire Plussound products.


Personally I dont believe in diminishing returns as some people dont believe in burn in period to make a gear to sound better. 😄

For me that 5% gain in sq scales up in amplitude so high with time that it becomes literally a game changer !
Yes I feel I am becoming more and more demanding for that pure desire of ultimate ability in feeling and hearing.

If there is room for improvement I will not hesitate ! My current setup allows me to achieve some incredible sound quality aspects.

I have a very particular path in audio journey, what I am after is very special!


May I ask 1 favor please. 
How does PHH + Noir + T01 sounds like?
Vs Pw1960?

🐾🐯🌿


----------



## twister6

Vitaly2017 said:


> ...
> May I ask 1 favor please.
> How does PHH + Noir + T01 sounds like?
> Vs Pw1960?
> ...



My impressions above still applicable to your setup


----------



## Vitaly2017

twister6 said:


> My impressions above still applicable to your setup




You said impedance can vary from 4wires to 8wires.... but how would that affect a lets say 8wires from 1.2m to 1.5m long ?

Or its really not of a big concern? As I like my cables to be a little longer and 1.5 is more freedom 😇


----------



## Yammy

Also installed the new firmware on BT dongle and am still getting the whitenoise/hiss w/ Massdrop Plus and Audeze LCDi3. I notice a minor improvement, but it's still quite noticeable with music with rests or breaks.

The volume steps and notification volume are definitely a welcome improvement and I can at least listen comfortably now. If the whitenoise/hiss can be eliminated that would finally make these usable for stationary listening for me. Otherwise, I can only really see these being used while I'm out and about.

Also, is there any way to "switch" between the multiple paired devices from the dongle? Right now any time I want to switch between phone and my computer I need to disable bluetooth on the device to force the switch. The manual doesn't seem to indicate any way to do this.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Yammy said:


> Also installed the new firmware on BT dongle and am still getting the whitenoise/hiss w/ Massdrop Plus and Audeze LCDi3. I notice a minor improvement, but it's still quite noticeable with music with rests or breaks.
> 
> The volume steps and notification volume are definitely a welcome improvement and I can at least listen comfortably now. If the whitenoise/hiss can be eliminated that would finally make these usable for stationary listening for me. Otherwise, I can only really see these being used while I'm out and about.
> 
> Also, is there any way to "switch" between the multiple paired devices from the dongle? Right now any time I want to switch between phone and my computer I need to disable bluetooth on the device to force the switch. The manual doesn't seem to indicate any way to do this.



Thanks for the feedback. If you are connected to two devices, simply pause audio from one device and play from the other and give it a moment to switch.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

twister6 said:


> So, I just had the opportunity to test and to compare PS PPH (palladium plated hybrid) 4wire vs 8wire cable.  I have reviewed 4wire version here, and will update the review with this comparison as well.
> 
> Though, in theory going from 4wire to 8wire of the same cable should only give you reduction in cable impedance, in practice it could affect sound performance since you are changing one of the variables between your source with its fixed output impedance and your monitors with their singe-driver/multi-driver design and complex crossover (if part of the design).  But regardless of the cable science and if/what one believes in or hears with their own ears, I just spent a few hours playing with Tia Fourte, U18t, and handful of other IEMs to make sure the changes I'm hearing are consistent.  Literally, got lost in music, playing my favorite test tracks and then also listening to some new releases on Qobuz.  Again, for a detailed review of PPH cable please refer to the link above, while these are just my notes on what _I'm hearing_ going from 4wire to 8wire version, using LPGT and N6ii w/E02 as my sources for audio playback and streaming (N6ii), volume matched in every comparison.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Levanter

I'd recommend anyone looking at PS Bluetooth module to stay far far away from it. Even with firmware update, hiss/white noise is still noticeable. This is looking more like a hardware issue than a software one. I'm surprised PS released this when the hiss is so apparent considering this is their V2...


----------



## PLUSSOUND (May 16, 2020)

Levanter said:


> I'd recommend anyone looking at PS Bluetooth module to stay far far away from it. Even with firmware update, hiss/white noise is still noticeable. This is looking more like a hardware issue than a software one. I'm surprised PS released this when the hiss is so apparent considering this is their V2...



So sorry our first update was not as helpful. We plan to release more updates periodically, so please check back with us if you don’t experience further improvements.


----------



## Bjrmd

Levanter said:


> I'd recommend anyone looking at PS Bluetooth module to stay far far away from it. Even with firmware update, hiss/white noise is still noticeable. This is looking more like a hardware issue than a software one. I'm surprised PS released this when the hiss is so apparent considering this is their V2...



I agree completely.
For a company claiming high end audio, this is a total failure.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Bjrmd said:


> I agree completely.



Please email or PM us for alternate solutions.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*@twister6 revisits the new Palladium Plated Hybrid (PPH) wire, this time reviewing and comparing our 8-wire X8 cable model.*
*Read the updated review here: **https://twister6.com/2020/04/03/plussound-palladium-plated-hybrid-cable/*​


----------



## 474194 (May 24, 2020)

Hi PS,

Do you have the option for RCA terminations instead of the standard 3.5mm?  I was thinking of a RCA ---> 2-pin config, not 3.5mm ---> 2-pin...

I can supply my own RCAs.  Maybe some KLE RCAs.

I was thinking of something like this, but with 2-pin:





thxs


----------



## PLUSSOUND

AC-12 said:


> Hi PS,
> 
> Do you have the option for RCA terminations instead of the standard 3.5mm?  I was thinking of a RCA ---> 2-pin config, not 3.5mm ---> 2-pin...
> 
> ...



We can do custom builds. Please email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com so we know more about your requirements. Thank you.


----------



## doctorjuggles

Hi PS - any plans to make your diy accessories available in the UK please?


----------



## PLUSSOUND (May 25, 2020)

doctorjuggles said:


> Hi PS - any plans to make your diy accessories available in the UK please?



We ship worldwide.


----------



## Skullar

Can anyone please drop a picture of gold plated copper X or Exo series cable?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Skullar said:


> Can anyone please drop a picture of gold plated copper X or Exo series cable?



No problem. See picture below:


----------



## Skullar

PLUSSOUND said:


> No problem. See picture below:


Than you! I think that is one of most beautiful cables i have seen . What is the diameter of Y splitter? Just want to be sure its portable enough. Otherwise i might need to go for 2 wire option.


----------



## kubig123

Skullar said:


> Than you! I think that is one of most beautiful cables i have seen . What is the diameter of Y splitter? Just want to be sure its portable enough. Otherwise i might need to go for 2 wire option.


----------



## Skullar

Thank you guys. 12.5mm seems a bit thick when wearing under clothes. But 4 wire looks so much better. 
Think i need to wait for my IEMs to arrive first and see if the fit is secure then i will decide.

One thing for sure Plussound GPC cable is my next wallet dent for sure.


----------



## Levanter

One can judge what kind of company PS is when they delete critical comments on their FB page. Not just once but twice lol. 
This will be the last time I buy any PS Audio products not will I ever endorse their cables to anyone.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Levanter said:


> One can judge what kind of company PS is when they delete critical comments on their FB page. Not just once but twice lol.
> This will be the last time I buy any PS Audio products not will I ever endorse their cables to anyone.



Any issues you have with any of our products or services is strongly advised to email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com to help us find out your information and how to best resolve it.


----------



## Levanter

PLUSSOUND said:


> Any issues you have with any of our products or services is strongly advised to email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com to help us find out your information and how to best resolve it.



I have submitted the issue via your website contact us over a week ago but i guess it was ignored.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Levanter said:


> I have submitted the issue via your website contact us over a week ago but i guess it was ignored.



So sorry, but we never received your email. We always reply back within a few hours (even minutes most of the time). If you can try again, that would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Wyville

Skullar said:


> Can anyone please drop a picture of gold plated copper X or Exo series cable?


X-Series:


----------



## CrocodileDundee

Wyville said:


> X-Series:


I think that's the most confortable cable at the moment. May sound as good?

Ps.: is that the Fibae 7?


----------



## Wyville

CrocodileDundee said:


> I think that's the most confortable cable at the moment. May sound as good?
> 
> Ps.: is that the Fibae 7?


Yes, I do think this (the X-Series) is one of the most comfortable cables on the market and the GPC is quite possibly my favourite material, even over much more expensive materials. Although synergy is of course always a factor.

The IEMs are FIBAE Black.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Wyville said:


> Yes, I do think this (the X-Series) is one of the most comfortable cables on the market and the GPC is quite possibly my favourite material, even over much more expensive materials. Although synergy is of course always a factor.
> 
> The IEMs are FIBAE Black.




Could you please share some impressions how is Gpc vs Gps?
I found overtime that gps was actually a little tad brighter to my liking.


----------



## Wyville

Vitaly2017 said:


> Could you please share some impressions how is Gpc vs Gps?
> I found overtime that gps was actually a little tad brighter to my liking.


GPC is a bit warmer and gave a very natural result with the pairings I tried, where I think the GPS is a little brighter and provided a tighter, deeper bass response.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Wyville said:


> GPC is a bit warmer and gave a very natural result with the pairings I tried, where I think the GPS is a little brighter and provided a tighter, deeper bass response.




Thats interesting didnt think the bass would get different.  

Wonder if gpc is a brighter vs pure copper?
How is soundstage?


----------



## Wyville

Vitaly2017 said:


> Thats interesting didnt think the bass would get different.
> 
> Wonder if gpc is a brighter vs pure copper?
> How is soundstage?


Haven't compared to the pure copper from PlusSound, but my review has some comments on how it compared to the stock EA Ares II of my Phantom (link).


----------



## Yammy

So after a few more weeks with the new firmware version and going back and forth between the Bluetooth cable, wired, and a true-wireless alternative I thought I should update my initial review. Working from home, I've been able to spend 6-8 hours a day time going between my Massdrop Plus and Audeze LCDi3 (wired and with the PS BT cable) and Airpod pros.

Some of my *personal* thoughts and observations:

I try to avoid switching between BT cable and my physically wired cables (since 2 pin weren't made to be interchanged frequently) so I really would prefer to just keep the BT cable on my IEMs. However, I find myself frustrated after an hour or two of listening where the hiss has just become so bothersome that I just swap to my physically wired cables again. The hiss makes it frustratingly difficult for me to distinguish between layers and instruments which are very easy to distinguish wired or even with Airpod pros. Something so minor really muddies the sound.
Not having the hiss make Airpod pros now my preferred wireless option. With the price of the cable being the current cost of Airpod pros I'm just finding it harder to justify this BT Cable.
I'm suspecting firmware seems to have primarily adjusted gain. Is this correct? Prior to the firmware update, I was around 20-30% volume level w/o EQ for my listening level. After firmware update, the hiss was slightly lower (even more apparent after a few more weeks of testing), but I now need to adjust volume to 40-50% to get to my listening level.
Given the above, I'm a bit concerned future updates to reduce the hiss will just be further adjusting gain and making it more difficult to drive what should-require-less to drive IEMs. Note: I don't really understand the engineering for things like this (I'm software not hardware/electrical) but it's a bit sus to where I am now thinking this is just a very poor mismatch of hardware.
If this is actually a hardware issue/limitation, no amount of software or firmware updates will ever resolve this. In this case I really feel like we paid a tremendous price (not just money, but also time) to beta test a product which should've never been released.
I really did want to like the bluetooth cable and believe they would've OK for traveling/flying where you always have some additional background noise. But I think I'm ready to shelve these unless this issue can be solved.

I hope my review helps anyone researching the cable since I would've loved this information when I was researching.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Yammy said:


> Received my Echo Series Custom Bluetooth Cable and wanted to leave some initial impressions since I've been excited to try these since they were announced.
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...





Yammy said:


> So after a few more weeks with the new firmware version and going back and forth between the Bluetooth cable, wired, and a true-wireless alternative I thought I should update my initial review. Working from home, I've been able to spend 6-8 hours a day time going between my Massdrop Plus and Audeze LCDi3 (wired and with the PS BT cable) and Airpod pros.
> 
> Some of my *personal* thoughts and observations:
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your impressions and feedback. In regards to your comments, we've revised volume settings so that the volume steps are more incremental and not be overpowering at low levels especially for earphones. Reduction in noise won't underpower the module either. But in the future, we intend to add more features and improve. If there are any questions or concerns, we are just an email away.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jun 13, 2020)

Just spent an infuriating evening trying to update the Bluetooth cable via my son’s brand new pc laptop. After jumping through hoops as if I was purchasing something I was able to download a file.

a weird file I haven’t heard of.

no read me file or instructions 

not on the website either.

Btw going to the website from google doesn’t work I seem to have to do it via Facebook?

anyhow after a lot of fiddling about I select in ap window check box that I have the device attached to a USB port.(I do)

But it tells my the device is already in use?

I try all the 3 ports on the pc.

I try to disengage everything trying to connect to the unit.i have to disconnect it as a keyboard ans as an audio device 

still no joy.

can someone write up a guide on how to do this? As a Mac user this is a nightmare. 

help please

write a guide on how to update this device please

Not happy.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Pro-Jules said:


> write a guide on how to update this device please



The download links and instructions are provided in your email order receipt. Please email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com if you can't find it or you still have trouble with the process.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jun 13, 2020)

There were  no instructions in my email other than these 3 words - download start guide



Clicking the “start guide” just triggers the download of the app. There is no “guide”

the app has a check box displayed for you to confirm that you have the PSV3 plugged into a USB port  I did ans confirmed that.

I pressed “Next” 

And I get an error message saying the unit is in use. I tried to disconnect it as an audio device and as a keyboard / peripheral 

but still get the error.

Please cut and paste the “guide” here or attach a pdf of it.

So folks can read it.

Thanks


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Pro-Jules said:


> There are no instructions other than this text



Great, you have the firmware. Now, you'll need to get the program in order to get it working. Based on your username, we were able to locate your info on our system and resent email receipt along with instructions.


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jun 13, 2020)

The DFU wizard (what is that?)

came with a paragraph of instructions.

the firmware download - did not.

what do I need the dfu wizard for?

it’s not made clear

 I thought I downloaded that by mistake.(I don’t want to play from a pc. I am a Mac user)

I wanted (And downloaded) the firmware.


----------



## Pro-Jules

The pc wanted me to select a program to “open” the dfu file

we got into a endless loop with outlook trying to on it - then some bizarre endless list of languages all in tiny writing.

what do you open the dfu file with?

just clicking “open” does not work.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Pro-Jules said:


> The DFU wizard (what is that?)
> I thought I downloaded that by mistake.(I don’t want to play from a pc. I am a Mac user)



Program is required to install firmware onto module. Unfortunately, it only works from PC (You can use with Mac via Boot Camp but still need Windows OS).


----------



## Pro-Jules

See above (my sons) windoze 10 pc wants to know what to open it with. What do I select?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Pro-Jules said:


> See above (my sons) windoze 10 pc wants to know what to open it with. What do I select?



Only DFUWizard is needed.


----------



## Pro-Jules

PLUSSOUND said:


> Only DFUWizard is needed.



What's this then. 

The pc thinks the PS3 is a keyboard

I remove it as a keyboard 

But still get this error


----------



## Pro-Jules (Jun 14, 2020)

PC also thinks the module is a connected audio device. 

Connected or not I still get the error on the screen above.

Also DFU wizard is called BlueCore (not DFU when opened)

Is it BlueCore wizard or DFU wizard?

Again no instructions.


----------



## audio123

Plussound Exo Palladium Plated Hybrid Review. Having tested many cables that contain the palladium material. the Palladium Plated Hybrid (PPH) easily has the widest soundstage expansion out of the lot. Along with the holographic presentation, the PPH brings a lot more with great sub-bass rumble, organic midrange, smooth yet detailed treble. This is honestly one of the best cables I have tried. What a cable to mark Plussound 8th anniversary! 





Currently using Campfire Ara + Plussound Exo PPH, another great pairing!


----------



## Pro-Jules

Pro-Jules said:


> What's this then.
> 
> The pc thinks the PS3 is a keyboard
> 
> ...


I have posted above and emailed 

can I get support to fix this please?

when I connect I get this message.

I also disconnect it as a pc audio device and as a keyboard

but still get same error message above.


----------



## busski

I had the same issue.  To get it into DFU mode you have to turn the device on, connect it to your laptop and then hold three buttons at the same time for five seconds: The Plus button, the Minus button, and the Bluetooth pairing button on the side.  Once you've done that then you can run the DFUWizard software using the instructions provided:

Instructions: 

3. Find and open the program "DFUWizard". 
4. Click "Next", 
5. Select "USB" and click "Next", 
6. Select option 1 or option 2 and click "Next", 
7. Click "Browse", find latest .dfu version file, click "Select", and click "Next". 
8. Click "Next" to begin upgrade. 
9. After completion, click "Finish". 
10. Enjoy! 

Unfortunately, it did nothing for the noise floor issue.  It's still a white sound machine at low volumes.

Christian at Plussound has been incredibly responsive in trying to help get this sorted and gets an A+ for customer service. Unfortunately nothing so far has helped.  He's asked for them back to evaluate, and hoping he can help.

I'm listening to them on my JH16v2s and for anything with pauses or at volumes at 30% or below it's like listening with a white noise machine in the background. And forget about classical music.  Just for fun, I listened to the music in this article:

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/02/arts/music/silence-classical-music.html

It was basically intolerable to listen to the pieces referenced

To make sure it wasn't the headphones but the plussound device, I went back to wired and blissful silence. For fun I also connected to cables to my Radsone ES100 and again, blissful silence.


----------



## Pro-Jules

busski said:


> I had the same issue.  To get it into DFU mode you have to turn the device on, connect it to your laptop and then hold three buttons at the same time for five seconds: The Plus button, the Minus button, and the Bluetooth pairing button on the side.  Once you've done that then you can run the DFUWizard software using the instructions provided:
> 
> Instructions:
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for the tips. 

Are you going to ask for a refund?


----------



## busski

If they can't fix it.  If anyone is curious about what it sounds like, I was able to get an audio recording of the output from the JH16s:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LN1KsTc5_4KuQrIIFk4B4NPJK-SP0TCE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## PLUSSOUND

busski said:


> Christian at Plussound has been incredibly responsive in trying to help get this sorted and gets an A+ for customer service. Unfortunately nothing so far has helped.  He's asked for them back to evaluate, and hoping he can help.



Thanks for getting in touch with us. We'll get you sorted out as soon as we can.



Pro-Jules said:


> I have posted above and emailed
> 
> can I get support to fix this please?



We replied to your email. Did you receive it?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

audio123 said:


> Plussound Exo Palladium Plated Hybrid Review. Having tested many cables that contain the palladium material. the Palladium Plated Hybrid (PPH) easily has the widest soundstage expansion out of the lot. Along with the holographic presentation, the PPH brings a lot more with great sub-bass rumble, organic midrange, smooth yet detailed treble. This is honestly one of the best cables I have tried. What a cable to mark Plussound 8th anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> Currently using Campfire Ara + Plussound Exo PPH, another great pairing!



Thanks so much for the write-up!


----------



## audio123

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks so much for the write-up!


It is an excellent cable. 

Another good pairing - Dunu Luna & Plussound Exo Palladium Plated Hybrid


----------



## Pro-Jules

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks for getting in touch with us. We'll get you sorted out as soon as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> We replied to your email. Did you receive it?



yes but I really think you need consider providing  better instructions with the firmware download.

It’s taken a forum member here to explain it fully.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jun 17, 2020)

Pro-Jules said:


> yes but I really think you need consider providing  better instructions with the firmware download.
> 
> It’s taken a forum member here to explain it fully.



The instructions were taken directly from the instructions found in the receipt. If the information was not clear or is confusing, please reply back to our email for a much faster response. Thank you.


----------



## Pro-Jules

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks for getting in touch with us. We'll get you sorted out as soon as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> We replied to your email. Did you receive it?



yes but I really think you need consider providing  better instructions with the firmware download.
It’s taken a forum member here to explain it fully.


PLUSSOUND said:


> The instructions were taken directly from the instructions found in the receipt. If the information was not clear or is confusing, please reply back to our email for a much faster response. Thank you.



there are no instructions whatsoever on the receipt! 

I suggest you do a test purchase to see for yourself.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Pro-Jules said:


> there are no instructions whatsoever on the receipt!





Pro-Jules said:


> The DFU wizard (what is that?)
> came with a paragraph of instructions.


----------



## Pro-Jules

Not enough to understand what to do.

honestly, try the customer journey yourself.


----------



## kubig123

It would not harm anybody to include a readme file when you download the new firmware, most of the other companies already do that.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Pro-Jules said:


> Not enough to understand what to do.





kubig123 said:


> It would not harm anybody to include a readme file when you download the new firmware, most of the other companies already do that.



Thanks for the suggestions guys. Give us a moment or two to come up with a different solution to make the entire process easier.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Okay guys, both PS-V3 program and firmware update are now bundled together! We've revised the instructions a bit to make it clearer and file can be found in the .zip you download rather than in your email receipt. Let us know if that helps!


----------



## Pro-Jules

After the upgrade the volume jumps are still too extreme. From too quiet to too loud.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Pro-Jules said:


> After the upgrade the volume jumps are still too extreme. From too quiet to too loud.



Email received and replied, thank you.


----------



## Pro-Jules

OK volume on the player hops in steps too loud but fine control is now added to PSV3 unit via firmware update. Great

this makes it useable.

Thanks for fixing.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jun 19, 2020)

*We've added two new colors for termination and large connectors ends: blue and red. Each color is made out of durable anodized aluminum to serve as strain relief to prevent cable breakages. Available for custom cables at https://www.plussoundaudio.com*​


----------



## Wes S

PLUSSOUND said:


> *We've added two new colors for termination and large connectors ends: blue and red. Each color is made out of durable anodized aluminum to serve as strain relief to prevent cable breakages. Available for custom cables at https://www.plussoundaudio.com*​


Love it!  I see red in my future, to match my K10U(red) & DX160(red).


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## ledrover999

what forms of payment do you accept? 

Regards Raymond


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ledrover999 said:


> what forms of payment do you accept?
> 
> Regards Raymond



Hi Raymond, we have multiple options to choose from at checkout. Feel free to email us for additional info if you are looking for a specific payment method.


----------



## ledrover999

PLUSSOUND said:


> Hi Raymond, we have multiple options to choose from at checkout. Feel free to email us for additional info if you are looking for a specific payment method.


I did with no reply.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ledrover999 said:


> I did with no reply.



Email replied.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## ryanjsoo

Hey guys, 

Hope everyone is doing well during these difficult times. 

We've got some great reviews out already but thought I'd add to the dialogue with my PPH review on Everyday Listening. Mirroring a lot of other impressions, I found the cable to provide a very wide soundstage with holographic imaging when paired with a good IEM. Really impressed by the bass as well, it's powerful yet articulate. I also provided comparisons to Satin Audio's new Zeus (4-wire) and the Eletech Plato. 

Happy to report as well that Plussound's insulation holds up very well. The Tri-Copper that was sent to me almost 2 years ago feels about as supple as the new PPH with no haze or hardening. This is also my first experience with Plussound's new connectors and they are stunning! 

Thanks for reading and enjoy the eye candy below


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ryanjsoo said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well during these difficult times.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## ledrover999

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks so much for sharing!



Thanks please let me know in advance when you have a sale again as I just missed the last one.

Regards


----------



## hugo poon (Jul 27, 2020)

PLUSSOUND said:


> Okay guys, both PS-V3 program and firmware update are now bundled together! We've revised the instructions a bit to make it clearer and file can be found in the .zip you download rather than in your email receipt. Let us know if that helps!



Can't tell you how I enjoy this combo... totally exceeded my expectations for a blue tooth combo, both technically and musically!

(X8 Silver+Gold & qdc Dmagic 3D)


----------



## Wyville

ryanjsoo said:


> Happy to report as well that Plussound's insulation holds up very well. The Tri-Copper that was sent to me almost 2 years ago feels about as supple as the new PPH with no haze or hardening.


I am actually impressed by that too. The insulation maintains its suppleness really well over time.


----------



## Wayne999

SP2000+Plusssound X8+SE6. Love this combo
.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

ledrover999 said:


> Thanks please let me know in advance when you have a sale again as I just missed the last one.
> 
> Regards



Follow us on our socials for news, specials, and updates so you don't miss out again!



hugo poon said:


> Can't tell you how I enjoy this combo... totally exceeded my expectations for a blue tooth combo, both technically and musically!
> 
> (X8 Silver+Gold & qdc Dmagic 3D)





Wayne999 said:


> SP2000+Plusssound X8+SE6. Love this combo
> .



Thanks so much for sharing your setup guys!


----------



## PinkyPowers

*The Armor of Angels – A Review of the plusSound Palladium Plated Hybrid
*​


----------



## Skullar

After receiving my Silver+Gold X6 cable for my LX and spending couple of days with this combo here are my thoughts:


Fit/ergonomics/ weight;

So i mostly use my iems on the go or in the office. So i always used to go for 4 wire cable max.
But after hearing that people ussualy hear improvements with 6 or 8 wires i had to give it a try.
Yes, it is heavier than stock Ares II. But absence of ear guides and lovely softness and flexibility of cable makes it wrap around the ear nicely and i have no issues of cable pulling iems out even with soft tips like E-pro Horn Shapes.
So it is well suitable on the go. Tick!

Build quality.
This one is exceptional. While Ares II is well built and has premium part. Thing like unscrewing jack cap is a bit annoying. Also ear guides, while its more of a preference thing and fairly soft is still not my cup of thing.
There is nothing i can complain about X6
There is no plastic sticking out of jack cap no ear guides. Y splitter is strurdy. Everything just screams premium.
And the fact that selection of colours and finishes is huge allowed me to match the cable to LX colour scheme. Cherry on the cake. Tick!!

Sound.
So my gear is as follows;
Dx220 high gain Hiby Music app/ Fidelizer Ultimate mod for amp8 / X6 / Legend X / E-pro Horn Shape tips.

So many say LX lack in treble department and are quite dark.
I actually think if i had any more treble with this combo it would become too much for me.
The amount of sparkle and airines i get is just amazing. It helps defining stage better the seperation goes another step in a right direction.
The imaging feels a bit more precise.
I think the tighter control in bass helps the above as well and low end still stays Legendary.
They are all tiny amounts of improvements but together they make it really pleasant step up sonically.

I think its a very good middle ground between good sonic qualities and price and ergonomic.
Especially for warmer iems.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Original BT cable owners rejoice! We are happy to announce that you can now send in your BT cable and upgrade from the original (PLUSSOUND) module to the latest (PS-V3) module. V3 comes with new features such as aptX HD, LDAC, DAC/AMP function, Type C charging, multi button commands and much more. Visit the link below for more information.*

Link​


----------



## busski

Status update on my PlusSound Bluetooth Cable.  Christian was amazing in offering to take the cable back to evaluate what was going on.  In spite of all the chaos of COVID, he was able to ship a refreshed pair to me which I just received this week.  I've spent the last few hours listening and I have to say the change is incredible.  All noise floor issues have been completely addressed.  

I can give this bluetooth cable a complete and total endorsement at this time.  The sound is by far the best I've ever listened to on bluetooth and comparable to what I'm able to achieve with the headphones wired. The Airpod Pros are going into the drawer.  The Melomania 1s are going in the drawer.  The Jabras are in the drawer.  The sennheisers have been returned to Best Buy.  

A++++++ customer service from Plussound. 

A++++ Cable.


----------



## Yammy

Interesting, I wonder if they needed to replace the hardware or if there's another firmware update coming to address the noise floor issues. Even with firmware 1.01, I can distinctly hear the hiss and no matter how much I try to deal with it, it's just frustrating.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

busski said:


> Status update on my PlusSound Bluetooth Cable.  Christian was amazing in offering to take the cable back to evaluate what was going on.  In spite of all the chaos of COVID, he was able to ship a refreshed pair to me which I just received this week.  I've spent the last few hours listening and I have to say the change is incredible.  All noise floor issues have been completely addressed.
> 
> I can give this bluetooth cable a complete and total endorsement at this time.  The sound is by far the best I've ever listened to on bluetooth and comparable to what I'm able to achieve with the headphones wired. The Airpod Pros are going into the drawer.  The Melomania 1s are going in the drawer.  The Jabras are in the drawer.  The sennheisers have been returned to Best Buy.
> 
> ...



We're happy we got this sorted out. Thanks a lot for sharing!



Yammy said:


> Interesting, I wonder if they needed to replace the hardware or if there's another firmware update coming to address the noise floor issues. Even with firmware 1.01, I can distinctly hear the hiss and no matter how much I try to deal with it, it's just frustrating.



Please drop us a line so we can get you taken care of ASAP!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Smit Patel from Positive-Feedback just published his review on our X8 Series cable featuring Tri-Silver Type 6 Litz wires. He had the following to say after spending some time with it: “PLUSSOUND brings a unique and yet refined sound composition into the mix. Particularly impressive is the Tri-Silver X8's passion for sense of scale and imaging. While the X8 is inherently silver, combining three different mixes (palladium-plated, gold-plated, and pure), the sound is not classically a "bright" silver sound. Instead, the emphasis is placed on neutrality with excellent technicalities and dynamics.”

Full review can be found at **https://positive-feedback.com/reviews/hardware-reviews/plussound-tri-silver-x8/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Be sure to check back next week for new announcements (and offerings).*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Introducing improved PLUSSOUND 2-pin connectors for in-ear monitors, now featuring gold laser engraved logo.*




*Presenting the new PLUSSOUND RCX/Fircon Standard connectors, designed specifically for Fir Audio in-ear monitors. Unlike MMCX, the RCX connector will cover the entire protruding connector on the earphone with our durable anodized aluminum enclosure for maximum durability. Consisting of our proprietary high quality copper based contacts, your cable will not only be more reliable, but will perform better using our connectors.*




*Introducing the all new in-house designed rhodium plated 2-pin and 4.4mm connectors for custom cables. Perfect for audiophiles looking to enhance clarity and add sparkle to their sound. Features raw aluminum chamfered edge near connector and silver engraved logo exposing raw natural base for a permanent touch. Both 2-pin and 4.4mm connectors are FREE UPGRADES for new orders until 9/30.*
​


----------



## steamboiled

Received this last week. Managed to get a good listen over the weekend.


----------



## bhschap

@PLUSSOUND A shot in the dark, but if I am local to Los Angeles, do you offer any tours or demos?  Aside from that, I am a huge fan -- keep up the good work!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

bhschap said:


> @PLUSSOUND A shot in the dark, but if I am local to Los Angeles, do you offer any tours or demos?  Aside from that, I am a huge fan -- keep up the good work!



Not at this time, but we have plans in 2021. Stay tuned!


----------



## jltimp

I don’t remember the name of the series, but it was the IEM cables with sleeving just on the right and left sides. It looks like those are no longer on the website. That was going to be my next cable. Are you not doing those anymore?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

jltimp said:


> I don’t remember the name of the series, but it was the IEM cables with sleeving just on the right and left sides. It looks like those are no longer on the website. That was going to be my next cable. Are you not doing those anymore?



We are currently updating our site. It should be available very shortly.


----------



## productred

jltimp said:


> I don’t remember the name of the series, but it was the IEM cables with sleeving just on the right and left sides. It looks like those are no longer on the website. That was going to be my next cable. Are you not doing those anymore?



I think what you are referring to is the Dionysian series with nylon sleeve above the splitter, as opposed to the Apollonian series with the nylon sleeve below the splitter? I could be wrong of cos.


----------



## Mike C

Some questions about Palladium Plated Hybrid (PPH) cable for headphones.

I notice that most manufacturers of palladium cables seem to aim them at IEMs rather than headphones. E.g. Satin only offer short lengths and no 6.3 jack or XLR amp connectors. Also, virtually all reviews of palladium cables are with IEMs.
As I want a very high quality cable for Meze Emryrean headphones, I have to wonder two things.

1. Are these cables somehow less appropriate for use with headphones?
2.Can I trust the comments and characteristics that reviewers and users report when they use IEMs and I have headphones?

I have seen a very positive report on Artic Cables palladium on the Empyrean thread, which sparked my interest.
However, I have used silver in the past and I'm not sure about it - with the exception of Argento interconnects.
Furthermore, I currently use a copper/silver hybrid cable (Forza Noir hybrid) with the Empyrean - really good. I also tried a variety of DIY cables using OCC wire from Hong Kong; best results were with copper/silver hybrid. Several other Empyrean users recommend copper/silver hybrids.

I don't need to use a cable to correct or equalize the sound. Source is CD; three of them! Top Pro-ject transport with ANK (Audionote based) dac or Lector dac, also a Marantz CD65 modified by Icas06 UK ebay seller, NOS and valve output stage. All are R2R with valve output stages - fabulous. I keep swapping.
Amp is DIY valve; after many years modding and building I have something really good (trust me!). Interconnect is High Fidelity Cables CT-1U, ridiculously ££££ but exceptional - like a major component change. It's a lovely sounding system (that's a typically British understatement).

As I like female vocals a lot, I like a natural organic midrange, natural tonality, and above all no glare; reviews by audio123 and others suggest the PPH might be exactly right for me.

On the other hand, Arctic do offer a refund even on custom cables if the customer is not satisfied.

In the nicest way ... Help!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Mike C said:


> 1. Are these cables somehow less appropriate for use with headphones?
> 2.Can I trust the comments and characteristics that reviewers and users report when they use IEMs and I have headphones?



Thanks for your interest in our cables! To answer your questions: 

Not at all! Our wires are designed for both IEMs AND full-size headphones. They are evenly appropriate depending on your needs. 
Even though reviewers’ setup are IEM based, wire sound characteristics are consistent regardless of the setup used, so any connectors and terminations you apply to our cables, you’ll get the same refinements. 
If you have more questions, please email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## jltimp

Any updates on orders placed during the Black Friday sale?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

jltimp said:


> Any updates on orders placed during the Black Friday sale?



They are being shipped daily. If you need an update on yours specifically, feel free to reach out via email.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

From our family to yours, we wish you a safe and very Merry Christmas!​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Happy new year! Lots of great (and big) things are coming in 2021. Stay tuned here for news and updates.

To start off the new year, @Audiosolace has published their review on X8 series cable featuring our high end tri-silver wires. You can read it over at *https://audiosolace.com/2021/01/01/plussound-x8-tri-silver-review/​


----------



## ledrover999

I just received my plusound palladium cable for my Shure 846 IEM and all I can say is WOW!
I noticed a bigger soundstage,more clarity and detail just a huge improvement overall in the audio
spectrum. One thing i really like it makes the music more alive with fantastic presentation.
I highly recomend!


----------



## Mike C (Feb 7, 2021)

ledrover999 said:


> I just received my plusound palladium cable for my Shure 846 IEM and all I can say is WOW!
> I noticed a bigger soundstage,more clarity and detail just a huge improvement overall in the audio
> spectrum. One thing i really like it makes the music more alive with fantastic presentation.
> I highly recomend!



I'm glad you like it so much, but believe me, it will get even better with a month or so of normal use; I found tonality, fullness of sound  and solidity all improved even further.

I have had a X6 series palladium cable for my Meze Empyrean headphones for over a month now, and I absolutely love it, getting similar results.
One thing I very much like is that the extra clarity, detail and dynamics are not from a tipped up frequency response; the frequency balance remains exactly as I like it.
I also notice that the improvements are across the entire audio spectrum.
Above all, the results are very real and spine tingly, exceptionally enjoyable.

The improvement over a very good hybrid cable is like a major component upgrade!

I posted a lengthy article about this cable on the Empyrean thread, page 581, post 8707; link to the page is here:

(12) Meze EMPYREAN - the First Isodynamic Hybrid Array Headphone | Page 581 | Headphone Reviews and Discussion - Head-Fi.org (head-fi.org)


----------



## Scorpio1957

Hi guys,

What Plussound cable would you recommend for the Campfire Andromeda 2020?

Thanks in advance and hope everyone and their families are keeping safe and well and enjoy your music.

Cheers,

Tony


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Scorpio1957 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What Plussound cable would you recommend for the Campfire Andromeda 2020?
> 
> ...



It depends on your musical preference and budget. Please email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com for additional info and recommendations. Stay safe Tony!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*“The Tri-Silver provides a clean and concise sound focusing on an agile and focused note presentation. It has a neutral tonality and a technical nature, in turn, this grants it the ability to enhance definition, separation and create a more holographic presentation overall.” Ryan Soo on Poetic Series HP cable with Tri-Silver Type 6 Litz wires.
Read the full review at **https://everydaylistening.net/2021/03/20/plussound-poetic-tri-silver-review-creativity-composure/*​


----------



## tru6794

First of all, big thanks to Christian from Plussound USA for creating this wonderful cable. Also to Dan Feel from Offslip U.K who is the dealer in the U.K. I thought the sound before through Snugs Custom In-Ear was exceptional, but this cable together with CA Andromeda 2020 just made it complete.

ps. Plussound 2.5 mm, Gold Plated Copper.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Celebrating our 9 year with few new releases coming this month. Follow us here and on our social pages for news and updates!*​


----------



## FrenchCroissant (Jun 12, 2021)

Ok, wait and see...


----------



## gnahra

Just a shoutout to Christian @PLUSSOUND for what is now his “standard” excellent customer service and superb craftsmanship.
I sent in a cable (not Plussound) to get the MMCX connectors checked out and to upgrade to a 4.4mm rhodium-plated termination.
This is the result.  Beautiful, sounds incredible, and as I said, excellent customer service.

Thank you @PLUSSOUND and Christian.


----------



## iMemphis

Looking on having Plussound on making some cables for me. I am thinking about doing the X8 series custom cable but debating on which wiring to do. I am leaning towards

Copper
Silver+Gold
Gold plated Copper

This will be for the D8000 headsets. Any suggestions? Is it worth the extra 300 ish dollars?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​​​

*We are commemorating our 9 year by introducing Tri-Hybrid - a limited edition design using all tri wires (Tri-Silver + Tri-Copper + T-Metal) in one X6 Series cable. The combination of these three provides the best sonic qualities, offering a well balanced presentation and natural characteristics. Price starts at $899.99 and is available starting TODAY on our website, while supplies last. 

For those in HK, we are pleased to announce that we have partnered with Premium Sound Asia Ltd. to expand product availability. This means you’ll be able to audition and purchase the new Tri-Hybrid at several local shops across HK, including Let’s Go Audio, Right Shop Audio, DMA, Master Team, and Jaben. A limited quantity is available at each store right now, so stop by any and pick yours up before they are gone! 

Reviews on Tri-Hybrid will be available shortly. Stay tuned!*​


----------



## NJoyzAudio

PLUSSOUND said:


> ​​​
> 
> *We are commemorating our 9 year by introducing Tri-Hybrid - a limited edition design using all tri wires (Tri-Silver + Tri-Copper + T-Metal) in one X6 Series cable. The combination of these three provides the best sonic qualities, offering a well balanced presentation and natural characteristics. Price starts at $899.99 and is available starting TODAY on our website, while supplies last.
> 
> ...


Christian

Congrats on your 9th year!
Cable combo sounds interesting!

Looking forward to seeing the reviews!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*"The Plussound Tri-Hybrid is an elite cable with its impeccable sonic performance and it definitely marks Plussound’s 9th anniversary with aplomb."

Full review at **https://audio123reviews.com/2021/05/11/plussound-tri-hybrid/*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*
“The Tri-Hybrid is one of the most balanced sounding cables I have heard to date from PLUSSOUND… Considering the huge number of different metals inside the Tri-Hybrid it is testimony to the company that they have managed to fuse them all together and produce such a beautiful-looking cable with a controlled yet smooth-sounding performance.”

Check out Headfonics' full review over at **https://headfonics.com/plussound-tri-hybrid-review/*​


----------



## Nostoi

Just received a juicy package from Plussound. As ever, my grand thanks to Christian, who is always a pleasure to deal with - responsive, polite, and very helpful. If I may say, the quality of his customer skills is matched only by the quality of his cables. 

Included: X8 silver-plated copper for Fostex TH900; Exo Series silver-plated copper for JVC SW01; Exo Series silver-plated copper 3.5mm IC; X8 silver-plated copper 4.4mm female to 6.35mm male adapter. 

The crown here is the Fostex cable. It joins my other other X8 cable which is paired with my ZMF Vérité Closed, and replaces the frankly cumbersome stock Fostex cable. First impressions: seems to generate more of a coherent frequency, adding more mid texture, smoothening the top end without taking any of the detail, and improving resolution. Sade never sounded so good; and this is coming from someone whose daily diet consists of Slayer and Morbid Angel. The red fiber y-splitter is also a nice touch and fits the Fostex well. 

The much underrated (and misunderstood) JVC SW-01 also benefits from a rise in clarity and resolution thanks to the Exo Series silver-plated copper, terminated in the rhodium 4.4mm connection. Highly recommended headphones. 

My thanks again to Christian for this excellent package and to his top notch service.


----------



## Vitaly2017

Nostoi said:


> Just received a juicy package from Plussound. As ever, my grand thanks to Christian, who is always a pleasure to deal with - responsive, polite, and very helpful. If I may say, the quality of his customer skills is matched only by the quality of his cables.
> 
> Included: X8 silver-plated copper for Fostex TH900; Exo Series silver-plated copper for JVC SW01; Exo Series silver-plated copper 3.5mm IC; X8 silver-plated copper 4.4mm female to 6.35mm male adapter.
> 
> ...




Nice cables! Congratulations.

May I ask why you went all SPC? 
Nice dap/amp combo 😎😛


----------



## Nostoi

Vitaly2017 said:


> Nice cables! Congratulations.
> 
> May I ask why you went all SPC?
> Nice dap/amp combo 😎😛


I originally bought X8 SPC for my ZMF VC and then also bought the same X8 SPC 4.4mm to 4.4mm IC and just liked the overall tonality - seems very balanced, good extension top and low end without any fatigue. Fairly natural sounding tonality, I'd say. So I guess it's become my default pick since then.


----------



## Deezel177

Hey, everyone! I just published my review of @PLUSSOUND's Exo Palladium-Plated Hybrid over on TheHeadphoneList.com. It's a cable with a unique blend of analog warmth and clean air, as well as imaging that'll stack up with any flagship in-ear you pair it with. You can check the review out at the link below, and I hope you enjoy as always. Cheers! 

*PLUSSOUND Exo Palladium-Plated Hybrid: The Palate Cleanse - An In-Ear Monitor Cable Review*


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Deezel177 said:


> Hey, everyone! I just published my review of @PLUSSOUND's Exo Palladium-Plated Hybrid over on TheHeadphoneList.com. It's a cable with a unique blend of analog warmth and clean air, as well as imaging that'll stack up with any flagship in-ear you pair it with. You can check the review out at the link below, and I hope you enjoy as always. Cheers!
> 
> *PLUSSOUND Exo Palladium-Plated Hybrid: The Palate Cleanse - An In-Ear Monitor Cable Review*
> 
> ​


Great review Deezel177

I enjoy your reviews here and on THL!

Working on my "write up" of an X8 PPH I had made for my JH Audio Jolene's  (don't consider myself an reviewer on the level of yourself or Twsiter6, so its a "write up")
The pair up of these 2 is something to listen to!  Knowing you really like your Jolene's thought I'd mention this!


----------



## Deezel177

NJoyzAudio said:


> Great review Deezel177
> 
> I enjoy your reviews here and on THL!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! Yeah, I imagine they’d make a great pair. Unfortunately, I don’t know if Christian has the 7-pin connectors to work with yet. Hopefully, that option becomes more widely available soon.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Deezel177 said:


> Thanks so much! Yeah, I imagine they’d make a great pair. Unfortunately, I don’t know if Christian has the 7-pin connectors to work with yet. Hopefully, that option becomes more widely available soon.


Yes, the combo makes a nice pair!
I had my Jolene's made with the older 4pin connector after finding out even with the new 7pin connector they were only using 4 pins, so the cleaner look and waterproof seal of the new connector went away in favor being able to build a new cable

Christian mentioned he has not found a good source for the 7pin connector yet, and the ones he has seen from JH Audio are too small for his cables. Hopefully soon!
Will be posting my write up soon!


----------



## NJoyzAudio

Want to post my impressions of the PlusSound PPH Cable.
Not going trivialize this is a commitment by a buyer to move to this cable, but for those who do, you wont be disappointed as I see Deezel177 has also stated.

First off want to say THANK YOU to Christian for ALWAYS making himself available to give and having great advice.

In this “write up” I know I’m going to touch on 2 items I know religious wars have been launched here at Head-Fi.
1) how much cable changes can help tune sound or even if they do and
2) Burn In of components
Apologies in advance if I state a differing opinion, as they are just that, my opinion.

I also want to make clear I too believe what I have read from reviewers whom I trust on Head-fi state:
Don’t expect a cable to magically make an overly bright IEM neutral or take an extremely dark or bass centered IEM and move it to be more natural.
However if the IEM/Headphone is close, or feels like there is a veil on the sound, IMO cables can help fine tune the sound, lift the veil off the sound and get them to be what you are looking for.
But as a reminder ALL I will write below is IMO, and as with anything I post I always like to remind folks, YMMV

Also I don’t consider myself a reviewer, just someone who enjoys audio, and likes to share information so hence my comment of this being a “write up” and not a review. The PPH Cable mentioned here was purchased and not given to me.

Thanking in advance all who take the time to read this post!

Having just purchased the JH Audio Jolene’s and impressed by the natural/neutral sound of these IEM’s, I wondered what a cable change might do.
I reached out to Christian at PlusSound for 3 reasons
1) His advice has always been sound without trying to upsell.
2) His willingness to work with a customer in all aspects and to provide top notch customer satisfaction
3) PlusSound is in Downtown Los Angeles California and during this time of Covid and Shipping logistics going awry internationally, it is proving to not be an trivial issue with Hi-fi components.

For those familiar with JH Audio IEM’s sound, the Jolene’s are not the typical slightly dark JH Audio house sound. (having owned/owning several pairs of JH Audio IEMs I have found this to be my experience.)  They are much more neutral/natural with very clear and open highs.
The Jolene’s come out of the box with a very nice SPC 8 wire braided cable with the ability to tune the Bass/Sub Bass frequencies +/- 14db via an inline bass adjustment pod on the cable.
With the stock cable the Jolene’s are very natural to neutral in its sound. Just a nice clean sound with nice clear highs, very clear and slightly forward mids, good bass, and really good sub bass extension.
For most out there the Standard SPC braided 8 wire cable will probably be enough and I think many will be happy with the cable as is.
Because out of the box they are natural/neutral they represent a value and I’ve seen other reviewers on Head-Fi talk about how the Jolene represents a “value” as its sound challenges other TOTL IEM’s out there that are 2x-3x the cost of the Jolene’s
I’ve auditioned many of the IEM’s that are being compared to the Jolene’s by several reviewers.
And while these competitors have great sound with their standard cables (none of them use a cheap “plastic” cable, most use a very nice SPC or equvilant cable), for me I’d still be looking to do a cable change, so I’d have to figure in the change of the cable into the total cost, and it would be around a 4x+ cost difference of the Jolene’s. This opened up options for me buying the Jolene’s and a cable like the PPH, and still be lower cost than these other IEM’s

I wanted to see what changing cables would do on the Jolene’s.
I own converters to make MMCX and .78mm 2 pin cables work on the JH Audio 4Pin connectors and these have the bass adjusters on the adapter. While not ideal, it lets me cable roll and will let me know if a cable I’m looking at is in the ball park or not with the sound I’m chasing when using JH Audio IEM’s before pulling the trigger to have a custom JH Audio cable built.
For this reason I ordered my Jolene’s with the older 4pin connector vs their new 7Pin connector (I only know of 2 cable makers today offering JH Audio’s 7 Pin connector to date) Since the current implementation of the 7pin connector is only using 4 pins, I thought this was a good move that let me use my investment in cables and adapters on these new IEM’s.
(NOTE: Christian has mentioned until he can get a high quality 7pin connector that will fit the larger more complex cables he makes, he is waiting to offer the 7pin JH Audio connectors. Hope this will be soon!)

I was able to run a number of cables from SPC, to GPC copper cables, to straight copper, to straight silver, to silver blends, to multi silver/silver blend cables (one example , being my existing Tri-silver X8 for JH Audio) None of these cables in my inventory made the Jolene’s sound better and several turned them from natural/neutral to either V or U shaped sound signatures.
Talking to Christian what I was hearing and where I wanted to go, we both came to the conclusion the PPH is where I should go.
I’m glad I listened again to Christian and here is what I found with the Jolene’s and can whole heartily recommend the PPH/Jolene Combo to anyone wiling to make the investment as they just opened everything up from the stock cable and did nothing bad.

Out of the box the Jolene’s had great soundstage left to right but wasn’t the deepest soundstage front to back.
With the PPH I’m getting depth to the soundstage now, but even more impressive is that I’m getting layering and pinpoint location of sounds on stage, yet hearing space (air) between the performers/instruments.
I can hear instruments and sounds more in 3D layers, with some below to the left and right and others next to each other but yet can still hear one is closer to the front of stage and the already wide soundstage of the Jolene’s seemed to widen a tad bit more with the PPH.
With the PPH the sound it outside of my head and I’m amongst the instruments, and performers.

With the Jolene’s the straight silver and silver blend cables were good, but tended to go to the “bright” side of sound, and sometimes there was a harsh bite on some tracks
No such problems with the PPH despite part of the cable make up being a silver cable. I believe the Palladium plating has much to do with this.

The PPH’s highs were clear, clean without ever going to bright/overbright. Female vocals always were a joy to listen to with a presence/weight to them. High Hat and cymbals are clear and a joy to listen for.
The high mids are clear, precise with vocals in this register clear and steady
The mids are clear, neither recessed or too forward. They are just right. IMO opinion the stock cable placed the mids a little more forward, the PPH hits it just right. Male voices in this register are clear and warm. But despite being a copper cable also, this is NOT a warm cable one would normally associate with copper, again associate this with the Palladium Plating but this time on the copper cable.
The PPH cable just has a nice tone/timbre that a straight silver or silver blend sometimes does not have, as many silver cables lean more towards a clinical sound.
Guitars both acoustic and electric sound just right with the tone being what you associate being in the same room as the guitar being played. This can be truly appreciated on this HW combo with tracks that have both types of guitars playing.

The lows are strong, steady and clear with a nice amount of sustain, yet have a good decay (almost an Oxymoron saying this) and as others have noted almost analog like.
The lows are very entertaining on this cable. Kick Drum hits are just clear and strong but never overpowering as an example. Bass Guitar and upright bass is fun to listen to.
But the Sub Bass on this cable/combo would entertain any bass centric/basshead listener. CLEAR, STRONG, present and impressive. Subwoofer like in quantity and quality that I was NOT getting on the stock cable or in this quantity on the either the Leo2, the Tri-silver or the other cables I ran through during my testing.

Now I’m going to open up the 2nd controversial item. Burn in.
Out of the box after receiving this cable I was worried as the PPH didn’t seem to add anything more to the low frequencies than the stock cable and on the highs there was a shrillness/sibilance In the highs. Christian had recommended a min of 100hrs of burn in and if possible 150. I put 130 hours of burn in and then listened to the same tracks I initially listened to and found the cable is smooth neutral to natural with ZERO sibilance or shrillness to it.
I’m discounting brain burn in here, as I did not listen while the cable and IEM’s were burning in except to just lean over and make sure some sound was coming out of them From my initial listen they did NOT go into my ears until the 130hour mark.
I’m definitely hearing the difference on FLAC tracks I know well and use as my references.

IF interested what I used to test.  Please use this info to see if what I wrote approximates your preferences
I listen to 16 and 24bit FLAC and high bitrate MP3’s on my DAP
High Def and MQA tracks on my streaming services
Genres of music range from:
Classic Rock (late 60’s through the late 80s)
Jazz (standards through modern smooth Jazz)
Classical (Chamber Music to Full Orchestras)
R&B (60’s through late 80’s and few current artists)

Hardware used:
Lotoo PAW 6000 for FLAC and MP3
Lotoo S1 for Tidal as it does 4X MQA unfolding, and for Amazon HI Def tracks
Cables are terminated in either 4.4mm Balanced or 3.5mm unbalanced
When a 3.5mm Balanced was used, also did a back to back comparison using a 4.4mm to 3.5 converter.

And again....
All of the above is truly just my opinion and your mileage will vary depending on HW and Music you listen to
Thanks again for reading!


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jul 26, 2021)

X16 Series Custom Cable for Full-Size Headphones
Connectors: Mini XLR (for Audeze, Meze, etc)
Termination: PS 4-Pin XLR Balanced
Braid: Round with Round LR​


----------



## feverfive

@PLUSSOUND Do you have the MMCX connectors specifically designed for fitting the recessed sockets of the Sennheiser IE900?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

feverfive said:


> @PLUSSOUND Do you have the MMCX connectors specifically designed for fitting the recessed sockets of the Sennheiser IE900?


Yes we do. It is listed as “Sennheiser IE300/900” under connectors.


----------



## feverfive

PLUSSOUND said:


> Yes we do. It is listed as “Sennheiser IE300/900” under connectors.


Huh, I'm on your site now and don't see that option...  I see various other Senn models.  Weird.


----------



## gnahra

feverfive said:


> Huh, I'm on your site now and don't see that option...  I see various other Senn models.  Weird.


it's below and separate from the other Sennie options - it's the last option listed, below JH and Acoustune.


----------



## feverfive

gnahra said:


> it's below and separate from the other Sennie options - it's the last option listed, below JH and Acoustune.


Phhhh, o.k., I see it now.  Just assumed they'd be bunched together.  Thanks.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

gnahra said:


> it's below and separate from the other Sennie options - it's the last option listed, below JH and Acoustune.





feverfive said:


> Phhhh, o.k., I see it now.  Just assumed they'd be bunched together.  Thanks.


Thanks for pointing that out. We've just moved the option up with the rest of the IE options, so it should now be easier to find.


----------



## feverfive

Thanks for the responsiveness.  Believe me...it matters.  A ton.  I can't believe how many cable-makers & vendors have either been unresponsive or utterly unhelpful the past few weeks I've been shopping.  I'm configuring an X6 cable (likely using SPC wire) right now for use with my Senn IE900.  Being able to buy from a domestic maker is nice as well.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

feverfive said:


> Thanks for the responsiveness.  Believe me...it matters.  A ton.  I can't believe how many cable-makers & vendors have either been unresponsive or utterly unhelpful the past few weeks I've been shopping.  I'm configuring an X6 cable (likely using SPC wire) right now for use with my Senn IE900.  Being able to buy from a domestic maker is nice as well.


Thanks for the kind words. Sorry to hear about your previous experiences. You won’t have the same with us! Just drop us a line if you ever have a question or concern. We’re very easy to get in touch with.


----------



## NJoyzAudio

feverfive said:


> Thanks for the responsiveness.  Believe me...it matters.  A ton.  I can't believe how many cable-makers & vendors have either been unresponsive or utterly unhelpful the past few weeks I've been shopping.  I'm configuring an X6 cable (likely using SPC wire) right now for use with my Senn IE900.  Being able to buy from a domestic maker is nice as well.


Feverfive.
Can tell you working with Christian and team at PlusSound has been always a great experience.
You can purchase with confidence, and they are around to ask questions even after the sale, with the same fast response time.
Wanted to pay it forward as Christian has always spent a lot of time with my questions and the advice has already been spot on.
And their customer experience at least for me has been some of the best
Hope this helps!


----------



## Nostoi

NJoyzAudio said:


> Feverfive.
> Can tell you working with Christian and team at PlusSound has been always a great experience.
> You can purchase with confidence, and they are around to ask questions even after the sale, with the same fast response time.
> Wanted to pay it forward as Christian has always spent a lot of time with my questions and the advice has already been spot on.
> ...


I second that. Kudos to Chrstian for being so responsive, to say nothing of their excellent cables. And I agree with @feverfive - being responsive makes a huge difference!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*New offerings coming next week. Stay tuned.*​


----------



## Chill iLL

feverfive said:


> Thanks for the responsiveness.  Believe me...it matters.  A ton.  I can't believe how many cable-makers & vendors have either been unresponsive or utterly unhelpful the past few weeks I've been shopping.  I'm configuring an X6 cable (likely using SPC wire) right now for use with my Senn IE900.  Being able to buy from a domestic maker is nice as well.


I'm in the same boat- which cable did you end up getting? Debating a gold plated copper or waiting for what's new...


----------



## feverfive (Jul 31, 2021)

Chill iLL said:


> I'm in the same boat- which cable did you end up getting? Debating a gold plated copper or waiting for what's new...


Just a 6-wire SPC, nothing fancy.  This is my first purchase from Plussound so a bit of a test run; maybe something more exotic later if the first cable meets my scrutiny.  I'm still waiting on mine; ordered 4 weeks ago yesterday.  They weren't kidding when they said 3-5 weeks, apparently, LOL.


----------



## Wyville

Chill iLL said:


> I'm in the same boat- which cable did you end up getting? Debating a gold plated copper or waiting for what's new...


The PlusSound GPC is quite possibly my favourite material for a cable. It of course depends on specific pairings, but I find it very natural sounding. The new stuff might also be worth waiting on... 🤐


----------



## LabelH

PLUSSOUND VERSE will debut tomorrow.

VERSE is a brand-new concept of shielded coaxial cable by the manufacturer. It combines the most unexpected materials with an improved Type 6 Litz structure to bring a deeper, darker, and more detailed replay effect.

No info on structure and material reveal yet. Seems They want people to blind test the cable 

https://www.facebook.com/PSoundASIA/photos/a.121747046172591/414828396864453/


----------



## littlexx26

LabelH said:


> PLUSSOUND VERSE will debut tomorrow.
> 
> VERSE is a brand-new concept of shielded coaxial cable by the manufacturer. It combines the most unexpected materials with an improved Type 6 Litz structure to bring a deeper, darker, and more detailed replay effect.
> 
> ...


can I trade in my pph8?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Very excited to finally reveal our latest new offerings…

*NEW: Every IEM and full-size headphone cable order will now come with a FREE digital quick start guide that can be downloaded immediately after purchase that contains installation instructions along with info on safety and warranty. 

NEW: Now offering TWIST lower braid for our 4-wire cables. This new braid will allow the cable to be at its most flexible and smallest size possible. Option is available to select starting TODAY.*

Now onto our main releases:





*We are proud to introduce COPPER+, a completely new copper wire design for IEM and headphone cables. Features including the following:*

*New matte black finish made out of our signature PS insulation*
*New proprietary dual shield + semi-conductive layer that will isolate electrical interferences while maximizing conductivity internally, resulting in better performance over our well-established Type 6 Litz design. *
*Replaces large size bundles from Type 6 for smaller ones with more strands to further reduce electrical resistance.*
*Replacing dampening core from Type 6 for a secondary wire at the center with its own insulation, while the outer bundles also serve as dampeners thanks in part by enamel coating, allowing it to fully isolate that center wire from any form of interference. *
*Through innovation and design, we were able to implement all these features and increase outer diameter by only 15% - making it possible to offer wire for both IEMs and full-size cables. *
*Available to order starting TODAY for select wired and bluetooth cable models. Impressions and reviews from Twister6, Headfonics, The Headphone List, and others will be published soon.
*
and last but not least…..





*Introducing VERSE SERIES cable for IEM and Full-Size Headphones - our newest cable model in several years. Consists elements from Poetic Series at the bottom half that will provide added layer to your wire of choice for extra protection while keeping the top half non-sleeved in order to have the cable highly flexible and comfortable to wear.





VERSE SERIES is available to order starting TODAY through our website. For those in Hong Kong, we will be showcasing VERSE SERIES with COPPER+ wires at the HK AV Show on Friday Aug 6th HKT at multiple booths. You will be able to audition and purchase the cable at the show from these locations and if you’re not able to make it, be sure to stop by any of our dealer locations to try it out.
*


----------



## audionewbi

Verse should pair nicely with FW10000. I wish I could demo them in Sydney.


----------



## Wyville (Aug 6, 2021)

I have been using the Apollonian Series cable with the new Copper+ for my HD650 and am really impressed by the cable. As always, the build quality of PlusSound is really good. This one has the 'TWIST' in the lower braid and it works wonders for the ergonomics. PlusSound has been really good with its ergonomics since they launched the PS insulation and I feel this is again a step up. I love using this cable. My current setup is this:




I was very surprised by how well this setup works. I have used the HD650 with the Violectric V380 desktop DAC/amp (stock cable) and that of course sounds impressive, but the Copper+ has unlocked the full potential of the Shanling M8 and the synergy here is excellent. The Copper+ seems to open up the HD650 and the M8 is powerful enough to drive the HD650 properly. The result is wonderful. Tight bass, airy mids and sparkling treble, while maintaining the character of the HD650. It is still an intimate presentation (for open-back headphones) and has the excellent timbre, but it doesn't feel compressed because of the airiness and less of the veil in the mids. This pairing is very musical and one of the most enjoyable setups I have. I think it does justice to the status of the HD650 and that is quite something for what is essentially a portable setup.

My full review will follow, but I wanted to share some initial thoughts while I work on that.

Edit: small corrections.


----------



## steamboiled

Wyville said:


> I have been using the new Verse with Cu+ for my HD650 and am really impressed by the cable. As always, the build quality of PlusSound is really good. This one has the 'TWIST' in the lower braid and it works wonders for the ergonomics. PlusSound has been really good with its ergonomics since they launched the PS insulation and I feel this is again a step up. I love using this cable. My current setup is this:
> 
> I was very surprised by how well this setup works. I have used the HD650 with the Violectric V380 desktop DAC/amp (stock cable) and that of course sounds impressive, but the Verse Cu+ has unlocked the full potential of the Shanling M8 and the synergy here is excellent. The Verse Cu+ seems to open up the HD650 and the M8 is powerful enough to drive the HD650 properly. The result is wonderful. Tight bass, airy mids and sparkling treble, while maintaining the character of the HD650. It is still an intimate presentation (for open-back headphones) and has the excellent timbre, but it doesn't feel compressed because of the airiness and less of the veil in the mids. This pairing is very musical and one of the most enjoyable setups I have. I think it does justice to the status of the HD650 and that is quite something for what is essentially a portable setup.
> 
> My full review will follow, but I wanted to share some initial thoughts while I work on that.


Darn, this looks nice. Unfortunately, i just purchased a new cable a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## tim0chan

PLUSSOUND said:


> Very excited to finally reveal our latest new offerings…
> 
> *NEW: Every IEM and full-size headphone cable order will now come with a FREE digital quick start guide that can be downloaded immediately after purchase that contains installation instructions along with info on safety and warranty.
> 
> ...


I would assume that other materials are being developed for the verse series?


----------



## twister6

For those who are interested, my PlusSound Copper+ review is up!  Enjoy the read!


----------



## feverfive

Thanks for the review.  Heh, when I finally receive my first PS cable to scrutinize, the Copper+ might be on my near future menu.


----------



## metaljem77

@PLUSSOUND, may I please ask if you’ll be showcasing at CanJam SG 2022? Thanks!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

tim0chan said:


> I would assume that other materials are being developed for the verse series?


Not at this time. We will be looking into other materials for our PLUS (+) wires in the future. 


metaljem77 said:


> @PLUSSOUND, may I please ask if you’ll be showcasing at CanJam SG 2022? Thanks!


We were originally scheduled for SG 2020, but we hope to be present in some capacity in 2022.


----------



## tim0chan

PLUSSOUND said:


> Not at this time. We will be looking into other materials for our PLUS (+) wires in the future.
> 
> We were originally scheduled for SG 2020, but we hope to be present in some capacity in 2022.


Got it, so PPH verse in 2035


----------



## littlexx26

tim0chan said:


> Got it, so PPH verse in 2035


They have PPH to choose from in VERSE series. The copper+ is more expensive than PPH. I don't know where they got the copper but Oyaide 102 SSC is one of the best copper in the world and no one claims they use this copper so far.


----------



## metaljem77

I vacillated for days between a PPH8, Copper+ and Tri Copper cable. I’ve doggone done it, finally decided on the Copper+ which I’m eager to pair with my LX and LX SE. I’m more inclined to focus my splurges for these 2 IEMs


----------



## feverfive

Took delivery of my X6 (6 wire SPC config) this morning.  This is my first PlusSound cable; build quality and fit & finish out-of-the-box is impeccable.  Looking forward to see how durable this is over time, but no reason to think it'll be anything less than stellar.  I'm starting to rationalize a Copper+ cable for these same IEMs (if I can talk myself into a cable that costs almost as much as the IEM, hahaha).


----------



## gryphonos

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, my PlusSound Copper+ review is up!  Enjoy the read!


 
Hi @twister6, thanks fo your worthwhile review !
to which cable series did your Copper+ test pattern belong? 
to Verse series ?

With regard to Trailli, I could imagine Copper+ would make a good pairing with it !?


----------



## feverfive

To anyone here with some experience using cables with outer PS-like insulation as used in the *Copper+*:  how does this hold up to use and normal environmental factors/how durable is it?

I really like the look of the Copper+ in it's standard black PS outer insulation, and normally don't care for fabric/yarn sleeving, so just wonder about durability of the Copper+ au naturel.


----------



## twister6

gryphonos said:


> Hi @twister6, thanks fo your worthwhile review !
> to which cable series did your Copper+ test pattern belong?
> to Verse series ?
> 
> With regard to Trailli, I could imagine Copper+ would make a good pairing with it !?



Of course, should work with the Bird!

The Copper+ I received for review is EXO Series, 4-wire cable.  Verse uses multifilament yarn sleeving.


----------



## findthereal4

How does the Palladium plated cable compared with the gold plates silver?

What are their differences?


----------



## gnahra (Aug 21, 2021)

So a few of my HF friends were raving about the Bird/Aeneid pairing.
I’m a fan of Plussound cables, so I figured I would spring for their X8 gold-plated silver wire. Well, all I can say is that the stock cable is going to be relegated to the case…three improvements right out of the box: sub-bass extends even deeper, with a more DD-like rumble (still can’t believe these are just 2 BAs), the treble is brighter and crisper without being sibilant, and the stage is a touch wider (which I think is saying a lot as the bird‘s stage is already amazing).
Just loving this pairing!
And, as always, amazing customer service from @PLUSSOUND (Christian of course).
I also bought an X8 tri-silver…still haven’t listened to it yet!  But I’ll post pics and impressions once i get to it.

edit - I should also say the build quality, unboxing experience, etc., is first-rate as ususal!  despite it being an 8-wire, for example, it's a super soft and comfortable cable.


----------



## metaljem77

littlexx26 said:


> can I trade in my pph8?


In the event you plan to sell your PPH8 instead, please do update or pm me. I’m keen


----------



## Nostoi

Can any X16 user give me some feedback on the feel/malleability of the cable? Other impressions welcome. Cheers.


----------



## efftee

Hi, anyone with any experience with the Verse cable to share? Preferably with the Copper+ wire option... Thanks ahead.


----------



## Dragonite820

Pairing the Copper+ with u18s:
Dark background(maybe one of the darkest cable ever tried)
Spacious soundstage, good in depth
High definition in copper wire, detailed but not too sharp
Shielding of the cable make it a bit stiff, hope it will get softer after a period.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*
"The new Copper+ simply sounds more expansive and complex, teasing out an improved level of detail in low-end texture whilst still pushing forward the bass presence to a satisfying level. The warmth is there but it is not overpowering, in fact, the transparency from the Copper+ with monitors I had not expected to pair well with is surprisingly good."

Read the full review written by @marcusd at **https://headfonics.com/plussound-copper-review/*​


----------



## pyalovega (Sep 7, 2021)

Hope to get it at last


----------



## feverfive

feverfive said:


> Took delivery of my X6 (6 wire SPC config) this morning.  This is my first PlusSound cable; build quality and fit & finish out-of-the-box is impeccable.  Looking forward to see how durable this is over time, but no reason to think it'll be anything less than stellar.  I'm starting to rationalize a Copper+ cable for these same IEMs (if I can talk myself into a cable that costs almost as much as the IEM, hahaha).



Just wanted to follow-up a month into ownership of my first Plussound cable.  I currently have ~100 hours on the cable.

Build quality is top-notch, and that for me is of utmost importance.  There is no cheaping-out on components quality here.

Ergonomics for this 6-wire SPC config is very nice as well.  I opted for the X6 (exclusive??) half-round braid below the Y-splitter, and twist braid above.  Compact, yet flexible.

I am very impressed.

---------

I continue to mull over whether to spend $$ on a Copper+ (in the new Verse series offering) for my Senn IE 900.  As someone who normally budgets only 35% of the cost of the transducer for cable upgrade, I am struggling mightily with the idea of spending almost as much on a cable as it cost for the transducer.  I'll likely have to pass on the Copper+ upgrade, as that plus the cable I talk about above, would pushes total cable cost significantly > cost of the IE 900.  I will admire from afar as the aesthetics (also very important to me) of the Verse Copper+ really is in my wheelhouse.


----------



## twister6

feverfive said:


> Just wanted to follow-up a month into ownership of my first Plussound cable.  I currently have ~100 hours on the cable.
> 
> Build quality is top-notch, and that for me is of utmost importance.  There is no cheaping-out on components quality here.
> 
> ...



But in theory, you would not be getting a cable just for IE900, but getting a mmcx cable which can be used with other IEMs, like Campfire Audio, FirAudio M-series, Westone, Shure, iBasso, etc.


----------



## metaljem77

I got the copper+ and am mightily happy with it. Pairs with more bass-inclined IEMs well (eg LX SE). I’ve decided to plunge for a PPH8 and I can’t wait to see how it pairs with Erlk and LX


----------



## NJoyzAudio

metaljem77 said:


> I got the copper+ and am mightily happy with it. Pairs with more bass-inclined IEMs well (eg LX SE). I’ve decided to plunge for a PPH8 and I can’t wait to see how it pairs with Erlk and LX


Metaljem

Congrats on pulling the trigger on PPH X8
Not something to do lightly!
I did it and really glad I did as I hear a difference over many cables I own, and it is less pairing centric than the PlusSound Tri-Silver which I also own

Not sure if you believe in Burn-in but for me there was a marked difference in the cable sound for the better after I just let it burn in for just over 100 hours (Sorry know burn-in is one of those things that launches religious wars on head-Fi)

But you won't be disappointed with the PPH!


----------



## metaljem77

NJoyzAudio said:


> Metaljem
> 
> Congrats on pulling the trigger on PPH X8
> Not something to do lightly!
> ...


I’ve been reading and researching extensively on PPH and decided to make this an extravagant purchase to get the X8 version. Besides twister’s reviews, I don’t seem to see many reviews on the X8 version. I’m so glad for your reassurance that I won’t be disappointed because this is the max I’m prepared to spend on a cable. I waited for quite some time to see if there is a pre-loved one in classifieds but to no avail. I did hear improvement in sound over time with the copper+ cable but it may be due to my brain burning in to the sound signature hahaha…


----------



## ayang02

twister6 said:


> But in theory, you would not be getting a cable just for IE900, but getting a mmcx cable which can be used with other IEMs, like Campfire Audio, FirAudio M-series, Westone, Shure, iBasso, etc.



Does the IE300/900 MMCX plugs work for other generic MMCX IEMs? I always thought there's some compatibility issues with these plugs.


----------



## feverfive

ayang02 said:


> Does the IE300/900 MMCX plugs work for other generic MMCX IEMs? I always thought there's some compatibility issues with these plugs.


I've wondered the same, and I do have another pair of MMCX IEMs, but they are packaged-up as I have them listed for sale, and don't feel like unpacking to test the fit.  Wish I would've thought of doing so before taping everything up, hahaha.

About the only way I can convince myself to spend so much (for the aforementioned Copper+) on a cable upgrade these days is if I KNOW that I'd be able to use it on multiple IEMs in the future......THUS, that also means I am leaning heavily towards modular connection like EA's ConX system (sorry to bring up a competitor here).  Unfortunately, I don't like EA cable aesthetics except for their high-end offering, hahahaha.  I am so picky.


----------



## efftee

metaljem77 said:


> I got the copper+ and am mightily happy with it. Pairs with more bass-inclined IEMs well (eg LX SE). I’ve decided to plunge for a PPH8 and I can’t wait to see how it pairs with Erlk and LX


Happy for you! I’ve got a Copper+ on order too and will note your recommendation on the bassy IEMS.


----------



## efftee (Sep 16, 2021)

feverfive said:


> I've wondered the same, and I do have another pair of MMCX IEMs, but they are packaged-up as I have them listed for sale, and don't feel like unpacking to test the fit.  Wish I would've thought of doing so before taping everything up, hahaha.
> 
> About the only way I can convince myself to spend so much (for the aforementioned Copper+) on a cable upgrade these days is if I KNOW that I'd be able to use it on multiple IEMs in the future......THUS, that also means I am leaning heavily towards modular connection like EA's ConX system (sorry to bring up a competitor here).  Unfortunately, I don't like EA cable aesthetics except for their high-end offering, hahahaha.  I am so picky.


You can get ConX for PS cables, or any other for that matter. That’s how I’m getting my Copper+; you’d just have to get it and send it to PS. Or if you buying through a reseller, get them to do it for you!


----------



## Homrsimson

Has anybody talked to Christian lately? I’ve been emailing him for weeks and no response…


----------



## metaljem77

efftee said:


> Happy for you! I’ve got a Copper+ on order too and will note your recommendation on the bassy IEMS.


I love bass and thumping music lol, so some may say copper+ brings too much bass to the table. Hope you enjoy your copper+ when you receive it  pls share your impressions of it as well!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Homrsimson said:


> Has anybody talked to Christian lately? I’ve been emailing him for weeks and no response…


We reply within a matter of hours (even minutes). If you’re not getting our emails, check your spam or trash. You can also reach us by PM on here or on our social sites.


----------



## Homrsimson

PLUSSOUND said:


> We reply within a matter of hours (even minutes). If you’re not getting our emails, check your spam or trash. You can also reach us by PM on here or on our social sites.


Thanks! Wow you were right, I see your response from a month ago in my spam folder. How in the world did that happen… glad I reached out!


----------



## NJoyzAudio

metaljem77 said:


> I’ve been reading and researching extensively on PPH and decided to make this an extravagant purchase to get the X8 version. Besides twister’s reviews, I don’t seem to see many reviews on the X8 version. I’m so glad for your reassurance that I won’t be disappointed because this is the max I’m prepared to spend on a cable. I waited for quite some time to see if there is a pre-loved one in classifieds but to no avail. I did hear improvement in sound over time with the copper+ cable but it may be due to my brain burning in to the sound signature hahaha…


Metaljem

I did the same research also, as well as discussed with Christian what I was looking to do with each cable I've purchased from PlusSound and his recommendations were always spot on. Feel confident in your research and your decision.
Also want to clarify about Tri-silver as many do read this forum.  Nothing wrong with that cable, but when I was looking to do something specific with the IEM's I purchased the Tri-Silver for, it was a perfect fit for what I wanted to do, but for the IEM's I recently bought the PPH for, since it did not have the same issue, and the Tri-Silver while MUCH better than the stock 8 wire cable, it went a little to the "bright" side.  The PPH just worked and really enhanced.  If you look back a few pages you'll see my comments about the PPH and my quick discussion of that cable and several others.

And remember there are some cables out there now that make the investment into the X8 PPH look inexpensive, so I guess its to each his own, and what your conscious (and wallet) can bear.  We are all chasing a sound signature, and for some getting to 90% of that signature is not enough and will gladly spend that HUGE premium to get there, while for others they can't or wont cross that line in the sand, and again there is NOTHING wrong with that.  
There is NOTHING wrong at stopping at the point you feel spending more is a diminishing return.  Its just that point is different for all of us, AND there is NOTHING wrong with stopping at that point .  Just be thankful you are OK with going to the point of owning now a PPH and feel blessed you can make that decision.  

Will close as a fellow X8 PPH owner that I would seriously be surprised if you are not happy, and no I don't think its Brain Burn-In because you spent that much for the PPH.  I've purchased some items and did not like at all points of the cost spectrum.  You will like what you like and not like what you don't no matter the cost.  Just thankful there are classifieds on Head-Fi as the adage is so true in this hobby that one person's "junk" is another person's treasure, and it has bailed me out several times over...

Will close by saying as others on Head-Fi have said to me, "Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet"


----------



## metaljem77

NJoyzAudio said:


> Metaljem
> 
> I did the same research also, as well as discussed with Christian what I was looking to do with each cable I've purchased from PlusSound and his recommendations were always spot on. Feel confident in your research and your decision.
> Also want to clarify about Tri-silver as many do read this forum.  Nothing wrong with that cable, but when I was looking to do something specific with the IEM's I purchased the Tri-Silver for, it was a perfect fit for what I wanted to do, but for the IEM's I recently bought the PPH for, since it did not have the same issue, and the Tri-Silver while MUCH better than the stock 8 wire cable, it went a little to the "bright" side.  The PPH just worked and really enhanced.  If you look back a few pages you'll see my comments about the PPH and my quick discussion of that cable and several others.
> ...


Thank you, super like and agree with what you said!


----------



## JoelWilcox (Sep 20, 2021)

hugo poon said:


> Tried the X6 Tri-Silver the other day. Simply can't forget that beautiful sound - pairing so well with my Sony IER-Z1R... grand and refined, smooth and engaging! Placed an order (through Let's Go) immediately.





SeeSax said:


> @hugo poon you are killing me! I have been looking around for the perfect cable for my Z1R as well and was considering the Tri-Silver. Any reason you went with the X6 over the X8? Cost? Given the sheer size of the Z1R, I was thinking something in the X8 configuration, but the price of the Tri-Silver is going to sting. That, and the 4-6 weeks will literally kill me. Like for real, I will perish.
> 
> -Collin-


I'm using Plussound's X series copper with the Sony IER-Z1R, and wanting to get one of Plussound's silver cables, but which one? In ascending price, there's the silver+gold, gold plated silver, and the tri-silver.  Huge thumbs up here for the tri-silver, so maybe that's a no brainer.  Would love to hear anyone's experience with the other cables with the Z1R, tho. I'm looking for the increased dynamics and musicality that my U12t got with the gold plated copper (which doesn't have the same effect on the Z1R). Would prefer to stay with the X series for its form factor and _hope _(?) nothing will be lost from not going for a beefier cable. But, mainly, which blend of silver to go with?


----------



## Charlyro222

Cooper+ taking Isabellae to another level.
Deeper and textured bass, no peaks on highs, same wonderfull and warm mids. Even more organic sound. Wider soundstage.


----------



## metaljem77

I want to commend PPH8’s very impressive detail retrieval. It’s early days but I’m super happy with my purchase


----------



## littlexx26

metaljem77 said:


> I want to commend PPH8’s very impressive detail retrieval. It’s early days but I’m super happy with my purchase


x8?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*"The Copper+ is a complex and well-realized take on a copper custom cable, accordingly delivering a unique sonic performance. It is defined by an especially wide stage, immaculate background and robust, powerful bass whilst still prioritizing the natural note presentation and tone signature to Copper."* - @ryanjsoo on Apollonian Series cable with Copper+ wires

*Full review at https://everydaylistening.net/2021/10/10/plussound-copper-apollonian-review-greater-than-the-sum/*​


----------



## 548184

@PLUSSOUND 

Is the main site and the etsy site considered separate entities?

For example, the DIY accessories go OUT OF STOCK often on the main site, but the etsy site still has stock available?

If I order from etsy, do I get a "Sorry, it's out of stock" reply on the item that is OUT OF STOCK on your main site?

Just curious, I'm done for the year but if I tackle new projects in 2022 it would be helpful to know.

Cheers


----------



## PLUSSOUND

UWOTM888 said:


> @PLUSSOUND
> 
> Is the main site and the etsy site considered separate entities?
> 
> ...



Etsy isn’t updated regularly as our main site. If you wish to order from there, send us a message prior to placing an order to check on availability.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*“Smooth, liquid and richer tone from lows to mids and yet energetic but less offensive treble response…. Cleaner background, better detail, more air and more natural timbre. I found the first thing to notice with the Copper+ cable is on the low-end frequencies. Not for adding tons of sheer bass quantities – even though it brings a sense of warmth to the sound – but rather for improving the texture and giving more body and fullness to the whole bass area, even down to the sub-bass that gets an extra notch in rumble.” - @Zelda on Exo Copper+

Full review HERE*​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Nov 12, 2021)

*Check back this coming Monday for special announcements*
​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 8, 2021)

*We are pleased to announce our very own leather storage case for earphones, cables, and more! *


On the outside, the case is made out of real genuine leather with gold plated metal zipper and a black zinc pull handle for a high quality feel and modern look. On the inside, it is made out of soft and scratch resistant felt material to keep everything from being damaged.


The included insert is perfect for carrying your most prized earphones. The added wheel and spacious interior allows you to wrap and carry just about any aftermarket cable on the market, regardless of length and thickness. Best part is the insert is removable in case you want to use the case to take a portable audio setup or multiple earphone/cable sets with you.


The pocket on top is made out of thick polyester material for carrying small items such as credit cards, adapters, cleaning tools, SD cards, and more.


Comes in three colors: Brown, Grey, and Black. Available starting TODAY


https://www.plussoundaudio.com​


----------



## feverfive

Any *Poetic Series* owners care to chime-in regarding ergonomics and durability of the yarn sleeving?  I'm wanting something more durable, but not super bulky that would require a shoe box to store it in, hahaha.


----------



## ryanjsoo

feverfive said:


> Any *Poetic Series* owners care to chime-in regarding ergonomics and durability of the yarn sleeving?  I'm wanting something more durable, but not super bulky that would require a shoe box to store it in, hahaha.


I've had the poetic headphone cable (not IEM) on my LCD-X 2021 for about 9 months. It hasn't frayed at all and has very soft sleeving that's essentially as flexible the plain EXO. Chris did send over a cable in Apollonian config, this sleeving is not as soft just a heads up.


----------



## feverfive

ryanjsoo said:


> I've had the poetic headphone cable (not IEM) on my LCD-X 2021 for about 9 months. It hasn't frayed at all and has very soft sleeving that's essentially as flexible the plain EXO. Chris did send over a cable in Apollonian config, this sleeving is not as soft just a heads up.


Thanks, especially for the heads-up, Re: Apollonian sleeving.

I'm considering a Poetic Series for IEM use.


----------



## twister6

Just posted a short detailed review about PlusSound new premium leather storage case.  Loving it!


----------



## Souldriver

Anyone have a recommendation for which plussound cable would pair well with a Focal Radiance?


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## feverfive

I already submitted an email through the site contact form a couple hours ago, but I assume he's very busy so figured I'd ask here too:

Anyone know whether Plussound would accommodate a request to use 2-pin connectors that do not have any logos on them?  Logo on the plug is cool, but for some reason, it kinda bugs me when there's anything printed (and viewable when worn) on earpiece-side connectors.  If you've had any experience with such a request, please chime in at your convenience.


----------



## Deezel177

feverfive said:


> I already submitted an email through the site contact form a couple hours ago, but I assume he's very busy so figured I'd ask here too:
> 
> Anyone know whether Plussound would accommodate a request to use 2-pin connectors that do not have any logos on them?  Logo on the plug is cool, but for some reason, it kinda bugs me when there's anything printed (and viewable when worn) on earpiece-side connectors.  If you've had any experience with such a request, please chime in at your convenience.


The PS logos on the 2-pin connectors are actually on the inside of the plug - on the side facing your head - and, as far as I know, that's still the case. So, it actually won't be seen at all when worn. Funnily enough, that's something that *everyone*'s complained about. I think you may be the first person it's actually perfect for.


----------



## feverfive

Deezel177 said:


> The PS logos on the 2-pin connectors are actually on the inside of the plug - on the side facing your head - and, as far as I know, that's still the case. So, it actually won't be seen at all when worn. Funnily enough, that's something that *everyone*'s complained about. I think you may be the first person it's actually perfect for.


Oh, cool...so it's the screws that are facing out then?  Interesting.  Thanks so much!


----------



## NJoyzAudio (Dec 1, 2021)

feverfive said:


> Oh, cool...so it's the screws that are facing out then?  Interesting.  Thanks so much!


Feverfive

Can confirm what Deezel177 said, the PS Logo's do face in and as you noted the screws face outward.
Also agree with Deezel177 most want it the other way and I too think you are one of the first that want it this way.
Buy with confidence, Christian and Team at PlusSound do a great job on their cables


----------



## Ohmboy

Thanks guys for my X6 Z1R cable, sounds awesome, well built and looks dope 👌


----------



## feverfive

O.K....I feel kinda stupid for asking this (maybe I'm having a bad day, hahaha) and I don't want to add to Christian's message load during what I presume is a crazy busy BF order fulfillment time...

Can a fellow customer please clarify the ear piece-side configuration options for the Poetic Series? https://www.plussoundaudio.com/cust...s-Custom-Cable-for-In-Ear-Monitors-p249423285

Where you can choose "Left (or Right) Indicator (Heatshrink)", all the options are "Black ([some color] Logo)":





I'm just confused because the header above the dropdowns indicate "(Heatshrink)" in parenthesis...thus it makes me think it should correspond with the "([some color] Logo)" but that makes no sense.  So....the heatshrink itself is black, but only the logo color is selected here?  Is Black the only (standard) color option for the metal heatshrink in the Poetic Series?


----------



## Ohmboy

feverfive said:


> Is Black the only (standard) color option for the metal heatshrink in the Poetic Series?


I believe so but maybe they could do a custom colour way for you? just drop them a FB message they're usually quick to respond 👍


----------



## kel77

My first order from Plussound Audio during the Black Friday sales. My package arrived early this week.

I am impressed with the build and packaging.


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## domiji

Hello Plussound fans out there…

i am looking for „the“ cable for my 64 Audio Tia Fourte. The cable should not be too thick so i think I will go with the Exo Series.

But I am unsure about the material. I want to add a little smoothness to the sound and tame the highs a bit while retaining all details and signature of the Fourte.

At the moment the Tri Copper is my favorite choice. What do you think?

Thanks for your help and merry Christmas 😁


----------



## twister6

domiji said:


> Hello Plussound fans out there…
> 
> i am looking for „the“ cable for my 64 Audio Tia Fourte. The cable should not be too thick so i think I will go with the Exo Series.
> 
> ...



I just tried Tia Fourte with Tri Copper and using LPGT, since I see you got one in your sig.  The pair up is great and it does tame down lower treble of Fourte.  I also would recommend using 64 Audio stock foam eartips with Fourte, helps as well.


----------



## domiji

twister6 said:


> I just tried Tia Fourte with Tri Copper and using LPGT, since I see you got one in your sig.  The pair up is great and it does tame down lower treble of Fourte.  I also would recommend using 64 Audio stock foam eartips with Fourte, helps as well.


Thank you very much that helps me a lot  
Gold Plated Silver could also be an option but I guess the Tri Copper is a good compromise for the Fourte.


----------



## Dobrescu George

It is weekend, so it is time to bring out the good music, the best headphones / speakers you have and enjoy some free time!! 

I finished and posted my full review on a cable, the Copper+ from PLUSSOUND!! This is a high-end one, worthy of your best ears! 

Regardless whether you believe in cables changing the sound or not, it should make for an interesting read, and don't forget the company has many other options, including some entry-level ones but still with great ergonomic and build quality~

https://www.audiophile-heaven.com/2022/01/plussound-copper-time-for-flagship-cable-magic.html


----------



## twister6

While I have looked at Copper+ in my review before, now it is Erik's (@Wyville ) turn in his review of a special PS Copper+ version terminated for HD650.


----------



## bmn1251

https://www.sonusapparatus.com/2021/12/a-tale-of-two-cables-double-helix-plussound/


----------



## Pro-Jules

My PS-V3 bluetooth / LDAC poetic tri silver to 0.78mm two pin Royal Blue 
& 
tri silver to 0.78mm two pin - 4.4mmm Balanced 1.15 m Royal blue 

Both on eBay...


----------



## soundblast75 (Feb 15, 2022)

Massively impressed and over the moon with my purchase.
Makes ie900 absolutely incredible in any imaginable area!!
This is highest quality product in presentation, ergonomics and most of all sound!
Thank you Plus Sound for convincing me today there are cables and cables...😁😁😁👍🥂🥂🥂


----------



## Nostoi

soundblast75 said:


> Massively impressed and over the moon with my purchase.
> Makes ie900 absolutely incredible in any imaginable area!!
> This is highest quality product in presentation, ergonomics and most of all sound!
> Thank you Plus Sound for convincing me today there are cables and cables...😁😁😁👍🥂🥂🥂


Very nice, indeed. Thinking about a 2nd 3rd party cable for my own IE900s. You have the X8?


----------



## soundblast75

Nostoi said:


> Very nice, indeed. Thinking about a 2nd 3rd party cable for my own IE900s. You have the X8?


X6 silver plated, expensive enough, but mostly i needed light, very pricey cablea get impossible to use with iems.
This one gets the sweetest bass and treble I've ever heard in a portable via Mojo2


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*"The hard-skeleton leather construction gives the case a very high-quality feel and promises better wearing properties over time. It is protective and not exceedingly bulky for portable use. Inside, the velvet-lined interior is non-scratch and protective as promised. The addition of a removable cable winder suitable for thick aftermarket cables makes this a sensible choice for fans of custom IEM cables not exclusively including @PLUSSOUND ’s own. With pockets for extra accessories on top, Plussound’s Leather Case is a fine option for those wanting the most premium selection of materials available in a variety of colours."*

Read @ryanjsoo review on our leather storage case at https://everydaylistening.net/2022/02/23/plussound-leather-storage-case-review/​


----------



## NJoyzAudio

For anyone on the fence about the Copper+ for wanted to drop this information in case it might help you make the jump and get the cable.



Just wanted to share my experience and I by no means consider myself a reviewer, just someone who enjoys good audio (hence the handle) and always willing to share info. Wanted to post here just some observations I’ve made and hope they help someone else.


Having read many of the reviews of the PlusSound Copper+ was intrigued but for the IEM’s I currently own, already quite happy with the PPH and Tri-Silver X8 cables I have on the respective CIEM’s I own, so passed for the time being.
But just like everyone else, the new gear bug bit me and pulled the trigger on a new Meze Audio Lyric closed back headphone
My goal with the Lyric’s was something that had a neutral/natural sound, that was easy to listen to, with accuracy but not so much that it would be fatiguing. In short, something “fun” to listen to. (I already have other options in the CIEM’s I own for reference sound/accuracy)

I really wanted something that I can just put on, be comfortable on my head for several hours if needed, and have a level of accuracy and clarity to be enjoyable (if either was missing to any great extent, they would NOT be enjoyable for me).

The Meze Lyrics out of the box, the sound was “OK”. Good but not great. There was as some have noted a shrill spot in the highs, and while there was bass/sub-bass, they lacked impact, and the mids were a bit muddy.
Not liking the stock cables sound, and wanting a balanced input, I ordered the Meze SPC braided upgrade cable in 4.4mm Balanced, which helped immediately over the stock cable, and the sound was better and was good for a still stock Meze setup, but I still wanted more
So knowing burn in would add something, burned in the Lyrics for 100+ hours with this cable, and took my first critical listening sessions using various FLAC and high bitrate MP3’s from various Genres of music.


With 100 + hours and the upgrade Meze cable, found the shrill spot in the highs tamed down but it could show back up depending on the source file, and the bass/sub bass had a little more impact, but the mids were still to me not as clear and sharp which seemed to prove to me these headphones were capable of much more with some cable tuning.
This led me to have a discussion with my favorite cable person, Christian at PlusSound Audio.
Discussing with Christian the Lyric’s shortcomings IMO as is, I was able to tell him that to me they did not need any more extension in the highs, but did need a little more clarity and if possible some sparkle. I also told him the mids seemed to be a little muddy and that the bass lacked some depth/impact.
I thought maybe another PPH cable, but in our discussions, it came down to either the X8 Tri-copper or the new Copper+ Exo config (which essentially and for lack of a better description, 4 wires of the Copper plus behave like an X8 build of other PlusSound cable choices.)
Having read several reviews about the Copper+ from the writers like Twister6, Ryan Soo and others, as well as a great review from Wyville using an over the ear (Senn HD650) headphone, I had lots of questions for Christian, and in the end, went with the Copper+.
Another 100 hours of burn in for the new cable (now 200 hours of burn in on the Lyric’s themselves), what a difference!


Unexpected from my previous dealings with a straight copper cable, the highs now have a level of clarity and sparkle I would not have expected, nor did I have with the stock copper cable or upgrade Meze SPC cable, and the mids now seem to “synch” with the highs and the lows. Not forward, not recessed, just right to my ears. Vocals have a nice presence, and guitars sound full and natural 
But as expected from a copper based cable, the bass became clearer, tighter and has more punch and impact. Unexpected though, it seems to extend the bass down even lower.
The soundstage became even wider than stock, both in depth and width. Instrument and vocal layering and placement was much better and while not as holographic as I’ve seen his PPH cables make on an IEM, much better than expected, on a headphone that out of the box is pretty nice already.


If anyone is wondering what I used to come to these conclusions, source were mostly FLAC files of various bit depth and quality, As well as some high bit rate MP3’s in Genres that include 60,70,80's rock, Jazz (modern and Jazz Standards), R&B and classical
All files were played through a Lotoo PAW 6000 (LP6K) player in Preamp/Variable Line Out mode, going into a Cayin C9 Amp, in true Amp mode, volume being controlled by the LP6K. (A really nice sounding combo) The Cayin C9 was used mostly in Class A/Tube timbre, but I did do some listening in Class AB in both Tube and SS timbre modes..
The Interconnect is a "true" custom X8 that is 4 wires of PPH and 4 Wires of Tri-silver that makes a real difference in the sound coming out of the Cayin C9.

For anyone on the fence about the Copper+, go fot it!
For me the Copper+ was the perfect change for the sound signature I was looking for..
Did the cable change and burn in miraculously transform the Lyric into an Meze Elite or Audezee CRBN? No. but that is not what I was looking for. IMO the Copper+ changed the Lyric into exactly what I wanted and just gave me something more to Enjoy.
Sorry if I’m adding to the religious war of cable changes, burn in and even Closed Back headphones, as I do not mean to, but I’ve seen people on this forum sitting on the fence about buy, not buy, a cable to upgrade their sound. 
For me the cable change really woke these already good headphones up, into ones I feel are keepers, and just wanted to pass on my thoughts


Again all above is IMO, and YMMV.
Thank you for taking time to read my thoughts!


----------



## NewEve

— Astell & Kern A&norma SR25 MKII x PlusSound Exo Gold Plated Copper x Campfire Audio Solaris 2020 —

Click the link above for the write-up on this pairing & See below for related eye candy 

—






x





—​


----------



## PLUSSOUND

NJoyzAudio said:


> For anyone on the fence about the Copper+ for wanted to drop this information in case it might help you make the jump and get the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





NewEve said:


> — Astell & Kern A&norma SR25 MKII x PlusSound Exo Gold Plated Copper x Campfire Audio Solaris 2020 —
> 
> Click the link above for the write-up on this pairing & See below for related eye candy
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

We are excited to announce that we will have a booth at CanJam Singapore! We’ve partnered with the amazing Zepellin & Co. who will support our latest products, including the premium leather storage cases and our highly praised shielded coax litz Copper+ cable, both of which will be made available to audition at the show. With our 10 year anniversary landing on CanJam weekend, it is the perfect opportunity to reveal not one, but *TWO* new products to kick off this milestone. If you’re attending, you’ll have the chance to be the very first to try them out before the launch. Please stop by and feel free to share your impressions with us. Our booth will be located at B3-B4 in the main hall.

In the meantime, enjoy this teaser!
​


----------



## drgnfly

Hi all, just curious. Anyone knows whether @PLUSSOUND does cable termination with L plug 4.4?

It’s meant for IER-Z1R


----------



## Dobrescu George

drgnfly said:


> Hi all, just curious. Anyone knows whether @PLUSSOUND does cable termination with L plug 4.4?
> 
> It’s meant for IER-Z1R



Should be doable, you should check with them directly


----------



## NJoyzAudio

drgnfly said:


> Hi all, just curious. Anyone knows whether @PLUSSOUND does cable termination with L plug 4.4?
> 
> It’s meant for IER-Z1R


Drgnfly

Might be best to ask them directly.
Drop a PM either here, or on their website, or send an email to sales@plussoundaudio.com
They will respond quickly and will let you know if they have access to a part that will meet your needs


----------



## drgnfly

Hi all,

Thanks. I have already dropped them a mail on their website
Will probably head down to CanJam to check out their booth as well


----------



## gnahra

Brothers 
X8 GPS, Tri-Silver, and PPH
@PLUSSOUND beautiful stuff as always


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Attending CanJam Singapore this weekend? Be sure to stop by our booth at B3-B4 in the main hall to check out our new releases before the launch next week to commemorate our 10 years in business. Our new partner Zepellin and Co. will be representing us to answer all your questions and tell you more about our new cables! You don’t want to miss it! 

​


----------



## littlexx26

so what are the new products?


----------



## Beh0lder

I'm guessing Silver+ and Gold+?


----------



## efftee

Beh0lder said:


> I'm guessing Silver+ and Gold+?


Silver+ and Hybrid+.


----------



## littlexx26

so next yr will be gold+. then t-metal+
since 8 yr anniversary is palladium hybrid. so 16 yr anniversary should be palladium hybrid+


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Special thanks for everyone who has purchased from us and have supported us during the first 10 years we’ve been in business. We definitely not be around if not for the constructive feedback and comments to push us forward. 

To commemorate this milestone, we revisited the first material we ever used for our cables and developed *SILVER+*. an all new pure silver variant featuring the latest 2-in-1 shielded coaxial type Litz design. Premiered recently at CanJam Singapore, the new wire features a matte grey outer PS insulation, proprietary dual shield / semi-conductive layer, and modified silver strands in the outer and center wires to further increase conductivity and ergonomics.
​








In addition, we are also pleased to announce that we will be offering *HYBRID+*. It combines both PLUS wires, copper and silver, to create a two-tone cable that provides sub-bass rumble with low noise floor and articulate highs. Perfect for those looking for a more balanced sound.  
​







*Both Silver+ and Hybrid+ are available to order starting TODAY on our newly revamped website.*

*Last but not least, we are offering 10% off storewide for 10 days. Use the code YEAR10 to redeem. Open to new and past customers worldwide. Discount ends on April 14 11:59PM PST. *
​


----------



## twister6 (Apr 4, 2022)

The new _*addition*_, no pun intended, to PlusSound product family.  Last year, it was _Copper+_, this year it's _Silver+_, with both also getting entangled into _Hybrid+_   Working on a write up now, should have it in a few days.


----------



## gryphonos

Hi @twister6, which cable types are shown on these photos? Exo, Verse ...?


----------



## twister6

gryphonos said:


> Hi @twister6, which cable types are shown on these photos? Exo, Verse ...?



These are 4wire Exo type.  I reviewed Copper+ last year.


----------



## efftee

PLUSSOUND said:


> Special thanks for everyone who has purchased from us and have supported us during the first 10 years we’ve been in business. We definitely not be around if not for the constructive feedback and comments to push us forward.
> 
> To commemorate this milestone, we revisited the first material we ever used for our cables and developed *SILVER+*. an all new pure silver variant featuring the latest 2-in-1 shielded coaxial type Litz design. Premiered recently at CanJam Singapore, the new wire features a matte grey outer PS insulation, proprietary dual shield / semi-conductive layer, and modified silver strands in the outer and center wires to further increase conductivity and ergonomics.
> ​
> ...


Hi C, curious, any reason why the Hybrid+ wire (or either of the Copper+/Silver+) is not available in the X8 configuration? Too stiff, too thick?


----------



## twister6 (Apr 5, 2022)

efftee said:


> Hi C, curious, any reason why the Hybrid+ wire (or either of the Copper+/Silver+) is not available in the X8 configuration? Too stiff, too thick?



Can't speak for Christian, but yeah, the new design of these "+" wires make them stiffer.  Exo is manageable for IEMs, but going to X8 will make it even stiffer and less mobile.  Maybe for headphone use when sitting in the chair, but X8 for iems will not be comfortable.


----------



## efftee

twister6 said:


> Can't speak for Christian, but yeah, the new design of these "+" wires make them stiffer.  EVO is manageable for IEMs, but going to X8 will make it even stiffer and less mobile.  Maybe for headphone use when sitting in the chair, but X8 for iems will not be comfortable.


So I guess the next question would be, how would a 4-braid cable with better (more advanced) wire be compared to an 8-braid cable with a 'lesser' (older tech) wire? Would it end up being zero sum game? I know it would be different, mixed copper-silver for a hybrid sound, etc, what about details, resolution, etc?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

efftee said:


> Hi C, curious, any reason why the Hybrid+ wire (or either of the Copper+/Silver+) is not available in the X8 configuration? Too stiff, too thick?


The + wires have shielding and a new design that increases the outer dimension by roughly 15%. As a result, it is very thick and less mobile when built into X6 and X8 models, so we wouldn't recommend it for IEMs. That said, we do accept custom requests off-site if interested.


----------



## efftee

PLUSSOUND said:


> The + wires have shielding and a new design that increases the outer dimension by roughly 15%. As a result, it is very thick and less mobile when built into X6 and X8 models, so we wouldn't recommend it for IEMs. That said, we do accept custom requests off-site if interested.


Hey Christian, thanks, I didn’t get a chance to listen to the Hybrid+ at Canjam, but did managed to test another brand’s similar copper-silver hybrid and was quite impressed. Anyway I’ll pop down to Zep to check the Hybrid+ out.


----------



## twister6

For those who are interested, I just posted my full review of PlusSound Silver+ and Hybrid+ cables


----------



## gto88

Got Exo SPC coming in, mainly for desk use, so I ordered 5 feet in length.
Most stock cables are 4 feet, it is too short to lean back on chair when at desk.
I once dragged iFi xDSD off my desk, so I decided to get a longer cable.


----------



## marcusd

Our Silver+ review is up! A very neutral reference like pairing and a nice contrast to the Hybrid+ and Copper+ alternatives.

https://headfonics.com/plussound-silver-review/


----------



## Duartisimo

hi guys,

Do you happen to know of an alternative to Plussound when it comes to USB C IEM cables?

I reached out to them and they don't make those anymore, the ones with the mic controller option at least.


----------



## twister6

Duartisimo said:


> hi guys,
> 
> Do you happen to know of an alternative to Plussound when it comes to USB C IEM cables?
> 
> I reached out to them and they don't make those anymore, the ones with the mic controller option at least.



get any other usb-c dac dongle where you can plug in your cable?


----------



## qua2k

Received my Grado's back from PlusSound Monday. My Finished GH2, constructed in Brooklyn... comfort improvements from Malaysia & Poland.... terminated in Los Angeles 





Might do the same with my TH900's eventually too. Thank you PS!


----------



## Duartisimo (Apr 29, 2022)

twister6 said:


> get any other usb-c dac dongle where you can plug in your cable?


Have the UERRs and they work perfectly with my Exo with USB C and mic. Makes the IEMs sound great and serve also as a communications device, as i have them plugged to my Samsung phone and iPad Pro; when making phone calls or Facetimes is great. Getting a set of JH Roxanes and would like the same versatility.


----------



## Duartisimo

Their bluetooth offerings are beside the point, to be honest. I want wired! They had exactly what I wanted, now they dont.


----------



## Beh0lder

twister6 said:


> get any other usb-c dac dongle where you can plug in your cable?


Dongles don't play well with mics and it seems to be of importance to @Duartisimo


----------



## Duartisimo

Beh0lder said:


> Dongles don't play well with mics and it seems to be of importance to @Duartisimo


EXACTLY


----------



## Duartisimo

Plussound had a simple, good sounding one-cable hifi solution for portability, simple as that.


----------



## twister6

Duartisimo said:


> Plussound had a simple, good sounding one-cable hifi solution for portability, simple as that.



It had, but not anymore, and you are looking for an alternative solution   Since you are after the convenience rather than pure sound quality, maybe get a wireless bluetooth adapter that has hands-free functionality to pick up calls, like this one.  It will also free up usb-c port so you can charge your smartphone/dap and turn your earphones/headphones wireless.


----------



## Duartisimo (May 2, 2022)

twister6 said:


> It had, but not anymore, and you are looking for an alternative solution   Since you are after the convenience rather than pure sound quality, maybe get a wireless bluetooth adapter that has hands-free functionality to pick up calls, like this one.  It will also free up usb-c port so you can charge your smartphone/dap and turn your earphones/headphones wireless.


Thank you for your kind replies @twister6.

I am actually not looking for an alternative solution, but an alternative brand. Nothing against Plussound, but I find it hard to believe they could really be the only one that offers (offered) this much customization on cables.

I have had many dongles used with my portable gear (Firefly, Mojo, WA8) and I am done with them. Whatever I use to listen while I'm out and about is never going to outclass my home rig*, so keeping my IEM listening as simple as possible (for HiFi standards) is to me a priority,  which means being able to take a call with a simple touch of a button and not having yet another thing to carry and/or charge (dongle, Bluetooth cable).

What Plussound had was IMO perfect. Bummer they don't do that anymore; I'm sure they must have had their reasons.

EDIT
* To me the one true advantage custom IEMs have over other types of headphones is the sound isolation, which IMO beat out pretty easily all the other noise canceling ones.
** Had the Plussound Bluetooth cable at one point but sold it. Battery didn't last very long and it had trouble communicating with the phone.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

twister6 said:


> For those who are interested, I just posted my full review of PlusSound Silver+ and Hybrid+ cables





marcusd said:


> Our Silver+ review is up! A very neutral reference like pairing and a nice contrast to the Hybrid+ and Copper+ alternatives.
> 
> https://headfonics.com/plussound-silver-review/



Thanks so much for your reviews!


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*NEW: @PLUSSOUND Gold Plated 6.3mm (1/4") TRS Plug
Available now for custom cables and DIY*
​


----------



## jwbrent

I bought an Audio Technica ATH-WP900 recently and it is specifically for listening when I’m lying down. Of course, I wanted to upgrade the stock cable, so after researching cable makers that stock AT’s proprietary A2DC connectors, I finally settled on Plussound not knowing what to expect since I’ve had no experience with its product.

It came today and I’m quite impressed with not only the build quality, but also the presentation. I’m burning in the cable now, but upon initial listening, I believe this is going to be a winner. 😁


----------



## quimbo

You list a Connector Type of Sennheiser (IE300/900) when building a cable order.  Want to confirm that recently released IE600 would use the same connector type before ordering


----------



## quimbo

quimbo said:


> You list a Connector Type of Sennheiser (IE300/900) when building a cable order.  Want to confirm that recently released IE600 would use the same connector type before ordering


I asked the same question in the chat room at PlusSound and they confirmed that the same connector type would be selected for the IE600


----------



## gnahra

I’m just now putting this gorgeous X6 hybrid+ through its paces but thought I would share a couple of pics and very early impressions.
No A/B yet, and haven’t listened very critically yet, either.  Mostly just trying to ‘get to know’ the cable.  I’ll likely compare with my other PS cables in the coming days.

Build quality and craftsmanship are A+, as expected from Christian and his @PLUSSOUND team.
Despite being an X6, the cable is stiffer and thicker than its X8 brothers that I own; not stiff to the point of the ergonomics being bad by any means, it’s just stiffer - still very reasonable for portable use.

Have used it on my U18s, EXT, and (as you can see below) Erkly LE.  Three things pop out at me so far based on the Erkly LE (just because that’s what I happen to have in my ears at the moment).  Setting 2, DX312EX, Lossless Apple Music: sub-bass pops more than I recall from a pure silver cable (again, I’ll do true A/B in a few days), which is a welcome quality with the Erkly, which is more mid-bass focused.  I don’t notice much change to mids, which are still beautifully rendered in Erlky’s “heavier” quality.  Treble is smooth and extended.  Soundstage is slightly wider than I recall, but still intimate on the Erkly.

More to come but so far, I am super pleased with this cable!


----------



## littlexx26

gnahra said:


> I’m just now putting this gorgeous X6 hybrid+ through its paces but thought I would share a couple of pics and very early impressions.
> No A/B yet, and haven’t listened very critically yet, either.  Mostly just trying to ‘get to know’ the cable.  I’ll likely compare with my other PS cables in the coming days.
> 
> Build quality and craftsmanship are A+, as expected from Christian and his @PLUSSOUND team.
> ...


why there is no hybrid+ option at x6 series section in plussound website？


----------



## gnahra (Jun 5, 2022)

littlexx26 said:


> why there is no hybrid+ option at x6 series section in plussound website？


you'll have to ask @PLUSSOUND directly why it's not listed as an option.
I simply inquired about it and they made me one.  i know it's NOT easy to do because of the nature of the wires.


----------



## gnahra

I have not had the time to properly A/B this cable with other @PLUSSOUND cables I have, but I will do so in the coming days…
In the meantime, I can confirm that the synergy with the U18s is sublime (as well as the Erlky LE).  Will focus my A/B on the U18s and VE EXT, between this cable, the X8 tri-silver, and X8 PPH.


----------



## gnahra

Wanted to share a few thoughts on the hybrid+ versus tri-silver if helpful for others.
Few points of context:
-Tri-silver is X8, rhodium plated 4.4
-Hybrid+ is X6, also rhodium plated 4.4
-DAP is a DX320, using Amp12EX
-music is via Apple Music, 24-bit, genre is deep/progressive EDM (lane 8, Jerro, anjunadeep, etc)
-I focused my comparisons on the EXT and U18s

This was an interesting comparison for me, in that with the EXT I came away definitely preferring the hybrid+; with the 18s, it’s a toss up, more dependent on mood, specific characteristics of a track, etc.

With the EXT:
The tri-silver is a touch brighter to my ears. If there are tracks that exhibit any tendencies towards harsh mids/treble and/or sibilance, the tri-silver will expose those, while the hybrid+ will smooth that harshness over.  The hybrid+ digs deeper in sub-bass.  I found the tri-silver to be slightly more resolving and better at retrieving that last bit of detail, but not by much. Staging sounded similar to me between the two.  Because I have an acute aversion to harsh upper mids/lower treble, the hybrid+ is the better pair-up for me with the EXT.

With the U18s:
Simmilarly, the tri-silver is brighter, but not to the point where I would pick the hybrid+ over it solely on the basis of treble…I am wondering if this comes down to Tia treble vs estat treble (full disclosure - the treble on the 18s may be my favorite treble of any IEM i’ve heard).  In other words, i don’t hear the same tendancies to harshness or sibilance with the 18s and tri-silver as i heard with the EXT and tri-silver.  Bass impressions are similar with the EXT - the hybrid+ def brings more slam and emphasis.  Interestingly, I heard the stage on the 18s/tri-silver pairing to be slightly wider than the 18s/hybrid+.

Conclusions?
-no silver bullet or easy answers…the ”better” cable will depend on synergy and your sound preferences….as always I suppose!
-hyrbrid+ and EXT for me all day!
-with the u18s, it’s a toss-up
-the differences I’m hearing I’m sure come down to synergy and the core characteristics of the IEMs (i.e., tia treble vs estat treble)
-both are amazing cables and I’m definitely not saying one is better than the other…they both have their place in my collection without a doubt; two masterpieces by Christian and team at @PLUSSOUND

Hope this helps…I’ll be doing some more A/B between the hyrbid+ and PPH next.


----------



## Virtu Fortuna

Today we've published a short review of the new PlusSound Silver+

https://www.headfonia.com/plussound-silver-review/

It's one of the best pure silver cables I've experienced. Hats off to PlusSound.


----------



## Ivan Reis

Today I received my purchased X6 to use with my Sennheiser IE900.

Impressive the amount of detail that appeared in relation to the stock cable.

I am completely satisfied and highly recommend it to everyone!


----------



## JoelWilcox

Ivan Reis said:


> Today I received my purchased X6 to use with my Sennheiser IE900.
> 
> Impressive the amount of detail that appeared in relation to the stock cable.
> 
> I am completely satisfied and highly recommend it to everyone!


Which wire material(s)?


----------



## Ivan Reis

JoelWilcox said:


> Which wire material(s)?


Silver Plated Copper


----------



## JoelWilcox

Ivan Reis said:


> Silver Plated Copper


Is this your first Plussound cable?  I've got a couple of the X-series and wonder what having more strands such as with the Exo or X6 would do to the sound.  X6 is the largest I would go with IEMs.


----------



## Ivan Reis

JoelWilcox said:


> Is this your first Plussound cable?  I've got a couple of the X-series and wonder what having more strands such as with the Exo or X6 would do to the sound.  X6 is the largest I would go with IEMs.


Yes, it's my first PlusSound.

It was very comfortable for use with IEM.


----------



## gnahra

JoelWilcox said:


> Is this your first Plussound cable?  I've got a couple of the X-series and wonder what having more strands such as with the Exo or X6 would do to the sound.  X6 is the largest I would go with IEMs.


A lot of this is personal preference and I personally tend to go for thicker gauge wires and more wires...but I will say that I have several X8 cables from PS and find them to be quite comfortable for IEM use, even on the go.  In fact the only PS cable I have that isn't an 8-braidis the hybrid+, and only because Christian advised against it


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Virtu Fortuna said:


> Today we've published a short review of the new PlusSound Silver+
> 
> https://www.headfonia.com/plussound-silver-review/
> 
> It's one of the best pure silver cables I've experienced. Hats off to PlusSound.



Thanks so much for the write up!



Ivan Reis said:


> Today I received my purchased X6 to use with my Sennheiser IE900.
> 
> Impressive the amount of detail that appeared in relation to the stock cable.
> 
> I am completely satisfied and highly recommend it to everyone!



Thrilled to hear. Enjoy!


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## DaveStarWalker

My to go cable with my Ringo's and Kaiser Encore is a x8 Tri-copper = very confortable, amazing sound.


----------



## Edyeded86

PLUSSOUND said:


> Thanks so much for the write up!
> 
> 
> 
> Thrilled to hear. Enjoy!


What is the termination being used in this pic?


----------



## gnahra (Jul 2, 2022)

This gorgeous combo is hitting it out of the park…had to power through some work today and @PLUSSOUND X8 PPH + @64Audio U18s made it a bit easier.
You have to zoom into the pic to appreciate how beautiful the wire is, in particular.


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Jul 7, 2022)

https://zupimages.net/viewer.php?id=22/26/qt0q.jpg

With my Ringo's 😋


----------



## Dragonite820

The Silver+ delivers a great balanced, transparent, black and detailed sound. It sounds similar to high quality occ copper wire , but comes with higher resolution and better imaging.
Personally, I prefer neutral and natrual sound, I think the Silver+ achieved for the most part. 

Btw, my favourite combo :
Noble Kublai Khan
Silver+
A&K Kann Max (super gain setting)
Ear tips: Azla SednaEarfit Vivid


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*
"@PLUSSOUND Copper+ is a model intended for those who are looking for a copper cable with features that at first seem difficult to find in this architecture. Timbral richness, extreme precision, dynamism and control are some of its most accomplished attributes. The perfect cable to enjoy all kinds of music, especially that which requires a certain layered recreation, with instrumental complexity; there where the Copper+ will be able to show its qualities to the fullest. A cable made to enjoy music, in the company of our high-end iems."

Full review in the links below
Original: Here
English Translated: **Here*
​


----------



## Edric Li (Aug 4, 2022)

@PLUSSOUND Can one audition your products in LA?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Edric Li said:


> @PLUSSOUND Can one audition your products in LA?



Hi @Edric Li . Not at the moment, but we hope to open our shop next year.


----------



## Brandfuchs

Sorry to ask but I can't make a decision between T-Metal and Gold plated silver, can anyone who has tried them kindly give me some advice?


----------



## marcusd

A Labor Day hello to everyone. Our review of the Hybrid+ is now posted 

https://headfonics.com/plussound-hybrid-review/


----------



## raps1514

So, I've got the Exo series for my IEMs though have been eyeing Poetic for its sleeve (read: increased durability and increased comfort). Is it possible to retrofit my cable with the Poetic sleeve?


----------



## hahachah27

Brandfuchs said:


> Sorry to ask but I can't make a decision between T-Metal and Gold plated silver, can anyone who has tried them kindly give me some advice?


T-metal is warmer than Gold plated silver, Gold-plated silver has a nice rounded mids though but being silver its brighter than T-metal. For N8 I think gold plated silver material will work better


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Agreed 👍


----------



## PLUSSOUND

​


​


​


​

*All-new products are coming in the next couple of weeks. Stay tuned for more details. *
​


----------



## Charlyro222

Outstanding cable


----------



## DaveStarWalker

I have had the opportunity to listen to a Plussound GPS (x8) last monday.

Curiously, very little feedback on this... _*excellent*_... cable.

For my Aune Ringo, I have compared this cable (x8) to my Aaw Aoraki (x4).

Let's just say that this GPS and my Aoraki are both exceptional, with the Ringo's anyway. Marriages... Perfect. The products love each other.

One is "smoother" (relatively to... ), fluid and I would say overall natural (GPS), compared to the other one narrower (soundstage = difference between a x8 - GPS - and a x4 - Aoraki - ? Possible... 🧐), but also more "concentrated", intense, demonstrative, explosive (Aoraki = I think it's the effect of palladium by the way 🤔). In both cases, superb limpidity, clarity (in the good sense), with weight, texture, openness. Very important dynamics. Rich, embodied timbres. And it hits very hard, and deeply.

I had taken this image which seems to me right: if the GPS is a Ferrari, the Aoraki is a Lamborghini. One is more "angular" and "sharp" than the other, but both go up to 340 km/h. That's what it's all about...


----------



## Charlyro222

Happy Saturday morning from Spain.

Pure Bliss  -->   LPGT Ti  -->   PlusSound Hybrid+  -->  Venture Electronics Grand Duke  -->   Spinfit W1 Tips and some Smooth Jazz


----------



## Tristy

Charlyro222 said:


> Happy Saturday morning from Spain.
> 
> Pure Bliss  -->   LPGT Ti  -->   PlusSound Hybrid+  -->  Venture Electronics Grand Duke  -->   Spinfit W1 Tips and some Smooth Jazz


Where did you order your hybrid+ from?


----------



## Charlyro222

Tristy said:


> Where did you order your hybrid+ from?


A friend of mine ordered to Plussound directly


----------



## WilliamBlake

DaveStarWalker said:


> https://zupimages.net/viewer.php?id=22/26/qt0q.jpg
> 
> With my Ringo's 😋


Hi Dave, did you buy the  cable directly from their site?


----------



## DaveStarWalker

WilliamBlake said:


> Hi Dave, did you buy the  cable directly from their site?


Hi,

It was a second hand. From a friend of mine. 

But I think it was purchased directly from the official Plussound site. But I am not sure. 🤔


----------



## WilliamBlake

DaveStarWalker said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was a second hand. From a friend of mine.
> 
> But I think it was purchased directly from the official Plussound site. But I am not sure. 🤔


I see, thanks, as you live in EU like me i was curious about custom fees.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

WilliamBlake said:


> I see, thanks, as you live in EU like me i was curious about custom fees.


I have ordered from Plussound an adaptator 4.4 - 2.5mm. 

Customs cleared today, we'll see. 🤔👍


----------



## DaveStarWalker

GPS 8 cores fully adopted = what an awesome cable... 😎👍

More to read and see latter. 😂

It's 2 am in France... Tired after hours of listening. 🇫🇷👂🎶😴... 😇

Sound perfection 🤯👂😎 :






Aure Ringo's and Plussound GPS x8. 👌🎶👍


----------



## DaveStarWalker




----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Wait is almost over. New products will be unveiled in the coming days.*
​


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Pure poison ! 😎☠️👌





Very best match ever between Aure Élixir's and Plussound Tricopper x8 cable. 😍😛


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Nov 9, 2022)

DaveStarWalker said:


> GPS 8 cores fully adopted = what an awesome cable... 😎👍
> 
> More to read and see latter. 😂
> 
> ...


Almost.... sound perfection.

Way too smooth and relaxed for my tastes.

But very, very good indeed.

Fantastic pairing with my former Kaiser Encore, and Fir Kr5. 👉😎👍

With the Encore's :





Below. ✌️


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Nov 10, 2022)

WilliamBlake said:


> I see, thanks, as you live in EU like me i was curious about custom fees.


Hi.

Customs fees with my adapter. 😢

France, Paris... 

The product = about 100 euro (adapter plus DHL delivery from the usa)

Customs fees = 14 euro. 😬

Voilà.... 🧐

P. S. : but this gear rocks! PPH inside, sound wise just great (like PPH qualities magically infused to any cable and dap interconnected 🎁) ! A magical bridge ! 🎊





Quality, feel and touch, etc, are excellent. 😎👉✌️


----------



## PLUSSOUND

*Save the date // 11.14.2022*

Two new products + special offers will be announced.

Check back for the details on Monday PST.
​


----------



## drftr

@DaveStarWalker Looks like there's work for you to do bro! Sounds like 2 open orders no matter what it will be 😁

drftr


----------



## DaveStarWalker

drftr said:


> @DaveStarWalker Looks like there's work for you to do bro! Sounds like 2 open orders no matter what it will be 😁
> 
> drftr


Hi dude 😂

No, I am done. 😉

Maybe a coaxial PPH ?! 😋


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 1, 2022)

Two new products will be available to order just in time for the holidays:

*ALLEGRO In-Ear Monitor(!!!)*










* You’ve read correctly. After years of research and development, we are so thrilled to announce our very own high end, universal fitting, in-ear monitor for audiophiles and musicians.  *

ALLEGRO is a tri-hybrid configured earphone utilizing two 10mm dynamic drivers, six balanced armature drivers, and four electrostatic drivers that are finely tuned to create an overall balanced sound with a slight mid-high emphasis.

Parts are entirely made out of polished and anodized thick aluminum made using 7-axis CNC machinery. Design has dark bronze polygonal faceplate and gloss black diamond pattern body for high end presentation.

We’ve developed our own 2-pin connectors made out of rhodium plated tellurium copper and internal wiring called Copper XS (based on our latest coaxial shielded cables) just for ALLEGRO to maximize conductivity and performance all around.

Every earphone will of course  come with one of our established, well-regarded cables. They will be curated and will feature rhodium plated 2-pins, an all new two-tone splitter, and your choice from various terminations.

*Three editions will be offered for our first production run. Each are EXTREMELY limited and numbered. Preorders are fulfilled on first come first serve basis. Once they are sold, they are gone for good. *











For more photos, information and technical specifications, please visit our page HERE.

*    Leather Earphone Stand (+ Insert for Storage Case)*

*

*
​






    This new accessory is the perfect way to show off your favorite earphone and cable pairing on any desk, table, or dressed. Made out of the same material as our cases, they are durable with high quality feel. Each divider is slightly padded and comes with a 15mm circle cutout intended to secure any earphone, including CIEMs or those with small and large eartips. The wheel below is used to wrap any cable you own. Back stand is capable to extend up to 4.5” and we’re including removable rubber ends for stability for surfaces that are more slippery. Best part is the back stand can be folded back in and serves as an upgraded insert to our popular leather storage case.

*Comes in three colors: Brown, Black, and Burgundy.*

For more photos, please visit HERE.


*For questions or concerns, please email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com.*​


----------



## Amadeo Nospherathu

Wow! Great news!


----------



## theveterans

Plussound EXO Copper BT Cable 👌

The BT module is perfect for driving my ETA Mini Closed headphones


----------



## drftr

What do you see as the main benefits of a BT cable? My first thought is "but you still have a cable" but that's probably too one-sided. Tnx...

drftr


----------



## theveterans

drftr said:


> What do you see as the main benefits of a BT cable? My first thought is "but you still have a cable" but that's probably too one-sided. Tnx...
> 
> drftr



I’m not satisfied with the sound of mainstream BT headphones so these are the best solution for my needs. This is pretty much Focal Bathy’s level of sound quality basing off my A/B comparison with the ETA Mini C (wired) against Focal Clear OG


----------



## Charlyro222

Reaching the limits of my most liked iems.
Ve Grand Duke & Hybrid+ Exo
AÜR Neon Pro & Cooper+ Exo


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## PLUSSOUND

*We've got a few more releases coming in time for the holidays. Check back this Monday to find out what they are! *
​


----------



## PLUSSOUND (Jan 1, 2023)

*We're ready to present the remaining new products for 2022. Last month, we unveiled our **high-end tri-hybrid ALLEGRO earphones** and **leather earphone stand**. Today, we are excited to announce the following:


New custom bluetooth cables*




*Presenting TWS-C: Our newest module for custom bluetooth cables.* Features include new low-power chipset for longer battery life, EQ presets, anodized aluminum splitter cover, omnidirectional microphone, and more. Designed specifically for IEM use only. Available in several cable builds. Learn more HERE.

*Custom bluetooth adapters (!!)*



*Introducing TWS-A: Bluetooth adapters designed specifically for IEM use for the ultimate wireless experience.* Similar specs as TWS-C along with unique features including sweat resistance, USB DAC-AMP function, cable charging, multiple pairing options, and more. Available in various builds. Learn more HERE.

*Silicone Eartips*



*New: In-house designed silicone eartips for IEMs.* These in-house designed eartips are made from medical-grade silicone for soft feel and optimal comfort. The special 1.6mm thick nozzle help secure properly onto earphones and improves sound quality. Fits any nozzle ranging from 4.3mm and up to 7mm. Available in small, medium, and large sizes and can be purchased by pair or set. Learn more HERE.


For questions or concerns, please email us at sales@plussoundaudio.com.

​


----------



## Beh0lder

Complete Codec Support

TWS modules support *all* TWS codecs, including SBC, AAC, aptX, aptX-LL, and aptX-HD.

Ahem... LDAC?


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Beh0lder said:


> Ahem... LDAC?


The TWS modules are using a new low-power chipset this time around to better suit IEMs and last longer, so they have support up to aptX HD. V3 module still supports LDAC.


----------



## mark88888

Happy New Year!

So I just received a new 4 wire Plussound Exo 4 wire braided cable.  Beautiful cable.

It's going to replace my 2 wire X Series cable.

While I know that different types of metal are reputed to change the sound, I'm curious... might the 4 wire vs. 2 wire make any audible sound difference?  Both are copper, and the same length.  So the only difference is the number of wires.

I know I could go back and forth and test both myself but I want to limit the number of times I detach and reattch the connectors, to keep the pins straight etc.

Anyway, just curious about any thoughts.  Really nice cables.


----------



## fabio19

I wanted to know if there is a cable (I would like to put it on Traillii) that DRY the sound, which takes away some warmth, which gives speed and which brings out voices and gives clarity on the whole sound spectrum.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Tri Silver 😉


----------



## fabio19

Thank you


----------



## DaveStarWalker

fabio19 said:


> Thank you


Maybe the Silver plus may be a great option too, but in my book, the Tri Silver is a better choice. For what effects you are searching for 😎👍


----------



## JoelWilcox

mark88888 said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> So I just received a new 4 wire Plussound Exo 4 wire braided cable.  Beautiful cable.
> 
> ...


As I have three of the 2-wire X series cables (copper, SPC, GPC) I'm interested in your thinking of now opting for the 4-wire Exo.  The X series are incredibly lightweight but do tangle easily. For knocking about outside the house a I find this 4-wire cable, which is very soft and pliant, to be comfortable and easier to handle: https://www.linsoul.com/products/thieaudio-est-cable?variant=40981816049819  Perhaps you're also wanting something easier to handle when on the go, hence the Exo?

I'd bought the three X series cables as a relatively inexpensive way to see for myself if different materials affect sound, and then maybe make a higher core selection if I found a favorite.  But, like you, I got spooked over repeatedly removing and inserting the connectors and just ordered the inexpensive Thieaudio cable so that I could get out of the house.  

I can only offer, per your question, that some have said they've found better imaging and a larger stage from going to a higher wire cable using the same materials from the same manufacturer.  But I don't see, scanning this otherwise detailed article, mention of that:  https://www.headphonesty.com/2018/06/do-expensive-cables-really-matter/

Since acquiring a Fir Audio KR5 with its reputedly robust 2-pin connectors, I'm considering revisiting the subject of whether materials have an effect. But I'm not going to go so far as to purchase additional cables with different wire counts, so I appreciate your question.


----------



## mark88888

JoelWilcox said:


> As I have three of the 2-wire X series cables (copper, SPC, GPC) I'm interested in your thinking of now opting for the 4-wire Exo.  The X series are incredibly lightweight but do tangle easily. For knocking about outside the house a I find this 4-wire cable, which is very soft and pliant, to be comfortable and easier to handle: https://www.linsoul.com/products/thieaudio-est-cable?variant=40981816049819  Perhaps you're also wanting something easier to handle when on the go, hence the Exo?
> 
> I'd bought the three X series cables as a relatively inexpensive way to see for myself if different materials affect sound, and then maybe make a higher core selection if I found a favorite.  But, like you, I got spooked over repeatedly removing and inserting the connectors and just ordered the inexpensive Thieaudio cable so that I could get out of the house.
> 
> ...



Yeah... I got the Exo for 2 reasons.  First, I modified the 2 wire cable and did a decent but not perfect job of it.  And also, I had been thinking anyway of getting the 4 wire. I feel like the 2 wire (X series) is an advantage and disadvantage.  The advantage is that they are so incredibly light, you barely feel like theyre there.  Super comfortable.  But this is also a disadvantage, it makes the IEM feel almost cordless and without any support, which I dont like.  So now with the Exo, I feel like maybe the whole setup it a bit sturdier, and the IEMs stay in place a little better and are that much more secure. 

Thanks for mentioning what some have said regarding the sound in this kind of situation.  Its funny, like you I couldn't really find any mentions of it in articles, I did search before I asked.  Interesting, what people have said. 

For whatever its worth, I'm personally skeptical about cable differences related to sound, especially with the same materials, but also have an open mind. I'd definitely be interested to listen if someone could explain how moving to a higher wire cable using the same materials from the same manufacturer could lead to better imaging and a larger stage.  My Exo cable does sound GREAT with my IEM.  Is it actually better than the 2 wire?  I dunno.  It feels more high end and solid, and I can easily see how that would influence my perception of the sound.  But anyway, its a super cable.


----------



## JoelWilcox (Saturday at 2:01 PM)

mark88888 said:


> Yeah... I got the Exo for 2 reasons.  First, I modified the 2 wire cable and did a decent but not perfect job of it.  And also, I had been thinking anyway of getting the 4 wire. I feel like the 2 wire (X series) is an advantage and disadvantage.  The advantage is that they are so incredibly light, you barely feel like theyre there.  Super comfortable.  But this is also a disadvantage, it makes the IEM feel almost cordless and without any support, which I dont like.  So now with the Exo, I feel like maybe the whole setup it a bit sturdier, and the IEMs stay in place a little better and are that much more secure.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning what some have said regarding the sound in this kind of situation.  Its funny, like you I couldn't really find any mentions of it in articles, I did search before I asked.  Interesting, what people have said.
> 
> For whatever its worth, I'm personally skeptical about cable differences related to sound, especially with the same materials, but also have an open mind. I'd definitely be interested to listen if someone could explain how moving to a higher wire cable using the same materials from the same manufacturer could lead to better imaging and a larger stage.  My Exo cable does sound GREAT with my IEM.  Is it actually better than the 2 wire?  I dunno.  It feels more high end and solid, and I can easily see how that would influence my perception of the sound.  But anyway, its a super cable.


I remembered this: Twister6 describes hearing differences, including sound stage, between 8- and 4-wire versions of the same cable: https://twister6.com/2018/08/25/effect-audio-ares-ii-8-wire-cable/

But I like what a slightly thicker cable does for you, namely, stabilizing the monitors and making "the whole setup a bit sturdier."  Function and feel as primary considerations.  Leave the rest to EQ or PEQ and choice of music player app?  Let the "no EQ" folks carry on the debate?  But, man, it's hard to let go of the idea of it all.


----------



## mark88888 (Saturday at 11:27 PM)

JoelWilcox said:


> I remembered this: Twister6 describes hearing differences, including sound stage, between 8- and 4-wire versions of the same cable: https://twister6.com/2018/08/25/effect-audio-ares-ii-8-wire-cable/
> 
> But I like what a slightly thicker cable does for you, namely, stabilizing the monitors and making "the whole setup a bit sturdier."  Function and feel as primary considerations.  Leave the rest to EQ or PEQ and choice of music player app, no?   Let the "no EQ" folks carry on the debate?


Oh cool I'll read that, thanks.

Funny that you mention no EQ.  Not that I've ever debated it.    But I'm actually a no EQ guy, at least with my current player (Shanling M3X).  I feel like when I use it at all, even a little, it just kills the sound in its entirety. Drops the volume, washes it out.  Fortunately the setup sounds very good anyway, with no EQ... but am getting a new player (M6U) and looking forward to comparing.

Anyway, if you're considering the 4 wire, I'd say, go for it.  I like it a lot and am going to continue using it as my primary instead of the 2 wire.


----------



## fabio19

Does anyone sell the Plussound TRI SILVER possibly 4.4mm?  Let me know, thanks.


----------



## JoelWilcox (Saturday at 10:15 PM)

mark88888 said:


> Oh cool I'll read that, thanks.
> 
> Funny that you mention no EQ.  Not that I've ever debated it.    But I'm actually a no EQ guy, at least with my current player (Shanling M3X).  I feel like when I use it at all, even a little, it just kills the sound in its entirely. Drops the volume, washes it out.  Fortunately the setup sounds very good anyway, with no EQ... but am getting a new player (M6U) and looking forward to comparing.
> 
> Anyway, if you're considering the 4 wire, I'd say, go for it.  I like it a lot and am going to continue using it as my primary instead of the 2 wire.


A thicker cable than the X series is certainly easier to handle when out and about.   I'll note, otherwise, that stabilizing the monitor in the ear is not so necessary with custom IEMs.  Good luck with your new player; may the EQ give you better results, should you try that.  I love Android on my iBasso players as it enables use of Neutron music player which has just an outstanding parametric equalizer. It took some time to learn to navigate around Neutron's clunky interface and to learn how to use PEQ but, wow, such sound.  I daresay that use of the PEQ, compressor, and crossfeed makes, IMO, cable selection less of a consideration.  At least, I'm telling myself that.  For now.


----------



## twister6

JoelWilcox said:


> I remembered this: Twister6 describes hearing differences, including sound stage, between 8- and 4-wire versions of the same cable: https://twister6.com/2018/08/25/effect-audio-ares-ii-8-wire-cable/
> 
> But I like what a slightly thicker cable does for you, namely, stabilizing the monitors and making "the whole setup a bit sturdier."  Function and feel as primary considerations.  Leave the rest to EQ or PEQ and choice of music player app?  Let the "no EQ" folks carry on the debate?  But, man, it's hard to let go of the idea of it all.



A few additional thoughts. 

The only thing for sure when going from 4wire to 8wire is the change in impedance going down as the cable gets thicker. Everything else will depend on pair up synergy with your source and its output impedance and the design of iems, including driver selection and crossover design. It is really hard to generalize the "sound" of the cable because the cable itself doesn't have a sound while your iem does. Then, cable will fine tune that sound based on all other variables in chain. 

And that is the part which I look forward to when cable rolling since you don't know what to expect and sometimes can even get a better result from a thinner or a cheaper cable, all depending on pair up synergy.

Another thing to keep in mind is the ergonomics of the cable vs how you are planning to use it. When you are moving around, typically the listening is less critical and thinner cable is ideal with iems. For a more critical and less mobile listening, thicker cable shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## JoelWilcox

twister6 said:


> A few additional thoughts.
> 
> The only thing for sure when going from 4wire to 8wire is the change in impedance going down as the cable gets thicker. Everything else will depend on pair up synergy with your source and its output impedance and the design of iems, including driver selection and crossover design. It is really hard to generalize the "sound" of the cable because the cable itself doesn't have a sound while your iem does. Then, cable will fine tune that sound based on all other variables in chain.
> 
> ...


All great points and caveats, @twister6.  Explains the need to describe the effects with different IEMs (and equipment) as you did in your review.  Definitely a YMMV situation, this cable rolling biz.


----------



## mark88888

JoelWilcox said:


> As I have three of the 2-wire X series cables (copper, SPC, GPC) I'm interested in your thinking of now opting for the 4-wire Exo.  The X series are incredibly lightweight but do tangle easily.



I have to mention this.  Maybe it's well known in the audiophile community and everyone does it... but I had no clue.  After I watched this video I started winding my cables like this and no more tangles.  It took a few days to really get the hang of it but finally it's a great method. Again maybe it's already well known, but in case it isn't:


----------



## JoelWilcox (Sunday at 2:53 PM)

mark88888 said:


> I have to mention this.  Maybe it's well known in the audiophile community and everyone does it... but I had no clue.  After I watched this video I started winding my cables like this and no more tangles.  It took a few days to really get the hang of it but finally it's a great method. Again maybe it's already well known, but in case it isn't:



I had no clue, either. I'm glad you didn't assume everyone else did.  Nor did I know about using a hairdryer to shape ear hooks (as he mentions), simple as this seems.  Good stuff.


----------

